# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  من منكم يتعامل مع الزولوتريد  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## صاحب هدف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه واحبابه وسلم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
تحياتي للكل  
مش عارف ليه الفكرة مش عايزة تطلع من دماغي إننا عايز أبقى مزود إشارة في الزولوتريد 
انا عارف إن هناك في هوامير وإني مش قدهم  لكن خلاص الفكرة لازقة بدماغي وعايز أجرب حاجة جديدة وربنا ييسر الامور
فعايز حد من الأعضاء هنا إلي بيشتغلو مزودي إشارة هناك يوضحلنا شوية حجات عن الموضوع ده 
بإنتظار حد يرفع إيدو  اعتقد مرة شفت حبيبي زيلنكو وشخص تاني بيتكلمو بالموضوع ده 
تحياتي*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ان شاء الله هذا الموضوع يفيدك بخصوص الزولو تريد*  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40604.html

----------


## moh.gahmy

*وهذا موضوع اخر يشرح لك بعض النقاط الغير واضحة*   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40611.html

----------


## صاحب هدف

*بارك الله بك اخي الكريم
أطمح بأن نحظى بشخص يتعامل حاليا مع الزولو والإستفسار عن الموضوع بشكل حي ومباشر 
تحياتي*

----------


## Leonardo

انا بتعامل معاه اتفضل حضرتك اسأل على الى انت عاوزه وانا اجاوبك

----------


## السديري

السلام عيكم 
انت تبي تصير مزود التوصيات ولا كمشترك  
وحسب علمي لاتوجد حسابات اسلامية ..

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  انا بتعامل معاه اتفضل حضرتك اسأل على الى انت عاوزه وانا اجاوبك   يامرحبا 
حضرتك مزود إشارات ؟
السؤال الثاني  لكي أصبح مزود إشارة في الزولو تريد ماهو المطلوب ؟         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السديري
					  السلام عيكم 
انت تبي تصير مزود التوصيات ولا كمشترك  
وحسب علمي لاتوجد حسابات اسلامية ..    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
هلا ياغالي 
أفكر ان اكون مزود إشارة*

----------


## hatem elsherief

*معاك يا ريس تحب تستفسر عن ايه*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*اهلا أخي حاتم يامرحبا 
نفس السؤال , لكي أصبح مزود إشارة ماهو المطلوب ؟
وشكرا مقدما*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> يامرحبا 
> حضرتك مزود إشارات ؟
> السؤال الثاني  لكي أصبح مزود إشارة في الزولو تريد ماهو المطلوب ؟    
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
> هلا ياغالي 
> أفكر ان اكون مزود إشارة*

 اهلا بيك 
اه انا كنت بدأت فى الموضوع دا ك مزود اشارة ك تجربة من 3 شهور و عرفت معظم العيوب الى ممكن تخليك مزود اشارة فاشل او متخودش رينك عالى او ترتيب كويس 
عشان تكون مزود اشارة انت ممكن تعمل حسال ديمو و تريطه فى الزولو ك مزود اشارة و تعمل حساب من الموقع نفسه او ممكن لو ليك حساب حقيقى فى الشركات الى تتعامل مع زولو تربطه بالزولو ك مزود اشارة ,, بس لازم الحساب يكون على الميتاتريدر  
ابتعد تمام عن الحاجات دى عشان دى الى هتخلى ترتيبك وحش مع اى غلطة تعملها ,,
متفتحش صفقات كتيرة خالص يعنى خلى ليك حد اقصى للصفقات الى هتفتحها مع بعض فى نفس الوقت 
خد بالك ان لما صفقة تسلب عليك بتتحسبلك فى الدروداون حتى لو الصفقة دى رجعت و جابت ليك ارباح 
التقييم مش معلوم بيتم على اى اساس بس الى لاحظته ان لو انت ثبت على ادااء كويس ب صورة منظمة بتعلى فى الترتيب اوى 
حاول توصف استراتيجيتك و تشتغل زى ما هتكتب عشان يكون فيه مصداقية ادام الناس و يبدأوا يتابعوك  
اعتقد دى معظم الامور ,, انتا لسه بادىء فى مزود من اسبوعين ان شاء الله لو مشى بصورة كويسة هبدأ اقول كنت ماشى بيه ب اى طريقة عشان الى عاوز يدخل ك مزود اشارة فى الموقع يعرف الامور كلها

----------


## صاحب هدف

*كلام جميل 
إلي أنا فهمته إني ممكن أبقى مزود إشارة بحساب تجريبي وده ليه مدة محددة
وممكن اكون مزود إشارة بحساب حقيقي وده مالوش مدة محددة 
صح كده ؟
موضوع الحساب الحقيقي , انا لازم أفتح حساب تحت رعاية الزولوتريد زي المنتديات مثلا ولا ممكن أديهم بيانات أي حساب حقيقي ؟
ولو لازم أفتح حساب تحت رعايتهم , إيه هي الشركات الي بيتعاملوا معاها والحد الادنى للحساب كام ؟
وشكرا مقدما*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*وحيفرق لو حسابي كبير أو صغير ولا مافيش فرق ؟*

----------


## Ha-D

> *كلام جميل 
> إلي أنا فهمته إني ممكن أبقى مزود إشارة بحساب تجريبي وده ليه مدة محددة
> وممكن اكون مزود إشارة بحساب حقيقي وده مالوش مدة محددة 
> صح كده ؟
> موضوع الحساب الحقيقي , انا لازم أفتح حساب تحت رعاية الزولوتريد زي المنتديات مثلا ولا ممكن أديهم بيانات أي حساب حقيقي ؟
> ولو لازم أفتح حساب تحت رعايتهم , إيه هي الشركات الي بيتعاملوا معاها والحد الادنى للحساب كام ؟
> وشكرا مقدما*

 جاء دوري لاجيبك :Teeth Smile: . اولا سلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للحساب يمكن يكون تجريبي اوحقيقي مش فارقة الا بحكاية انتهاء الحساب التجريبي على حسب الشركة.(في موقع زولوتريد يذكرون افضلية الحساب الحقيقي لما يعني من جدية مزود الاشارة في توصياتة ولا يهم كم مبلغ هذا الحساب).
بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني للحساب الحقيقي الشرط الوحيد ان يكون حساب لشركة تتعامل مع زولوتريد. بالنسبة للشركات التي تتعامل مع زولوتريد وباقي المعلومات المفيدة ستجدها هنا: http://www.zulutrade.com/FAQ.aspx?Lang=ar

----------


## Ha-D

> *وحيفرق لو حسابي كبير أو صغير ولا مافيش فرق ؟*

  غير مهم ابدا. المهم ببساطة تنمية الحساب بشكل معقول ومستمر.
هم لايعيروا حساب مزود الاشارة اهتمام كبير بل ينضرون الى من سيجلب من الزبائن فقط.

----------


## 10pips

طيب مزود الاشارة ماذا يستفيد من الزولو تريد ؟ .. ما هو المقابل لاشاراته

----------


## د/مصطفى

> طيب مزود الاشارة ماذا يستفيد من الزولو تريد ؟ .. ما هو المقابل لاشاراته

 المزود بياخد نص بيب و زولو نص بيب من قيمة العقد
يعني لو انت دخلت شراء و التابع دخل معاك بعقد استاندرد فهيكون ربح 5 دولار مهما كانت النتيجة ربح او خسارة
بس طبعا لو كانت النتيجة خسارة التابعين مش هيستمروا معاك
و بالنسبة لاخوة اللي سألوا ازاي تعلي ترتيبك
اولا الدروداون ( اكتر من 20 يبقى ملوش لازمة )
نسبة النجاح (مش لازم تكون 100 % بالعكس لو خليتها 100 % هيكتبوا عليك تحذير لانك ممكن تغامر بفلوس الناس عشان تحافظ على النسبة دي  - اكتر من 75 % ممتاز )
الاستمرارية ( تتاجر على الاقل مرة في الاسبوع )
متخليش اغلب الصفقات بربح اقل من 5 نقط لان في عندك اسبريد و انزلاق فالنتيجة هتكون - 1 او -2 بيب في حسابات التابعين و المزودين اللي بيعملوا كده اسمهم commision hunter و الناس بتبعد عنهم
بلاش تفتح اكتر من 10 صفقات في نفس الوقت و الافضل ميتعدوش 5
الحساب الحقيقي مهم جدا لان ده بيعلي ترتيبك جامد و كمان بيكسبك مصداقية قدام التابعين فبيشجعهم على اتباعك
مش مهم تحقق نتائج مذهلة و لكن المهم تحافظ على تحقيق ربح حتى لو كان صغير
العيب الوحيد انك في السحب هتنتظر قرابة الشهرين لغاية ما توصل الفلوس

----------


## السديري

> طيب مزود الاشارة ماذا يستفيد من الزولو تريد ؟ .. ما هو المقابل لاشاراته

 *         ما الذي يفعله مزودو الإشارة والتابعين؟ وكيف يحصلون على عمولة؟    *  
              يقوم مزود الإشارة بفتح صفقات من حسابه، ويستطيع كافة العملاء  الذين اختاروا هذا المزود من خلال إعدادات حساباتهم الخاصة أن يتلقون  بيانات هذه الصفقات في حساباتهم إلا في حالة ألا يكون لديهم الهامش الكافي  المتاح للاستخدام، أو أن يكون أقصى عدد مسموح به للصفقات المفتوحة منخفضًا.  إن مزودي الإشارة يقدمون إشارات لكافة العملاء الذين كانوا قد اختاروهم.  أما تابعو 
 فيختارون عنوانًا إلكترونيًا (صفحة إنترنت) محددًا، يقومون  من خلاله بالإعلان عن ZuluTrade واستقطاب العملاء نحو استخدام هذه الخدمة  الجديدة. يحصل مزودو الإشارة على 0.5 نقطة عن كل حصة يتم تداولها من واقع  الإشارات الخاصة به فقط؛ لذلك فكل ما يقوم به مزودو الإشارة هو التسجيل  لدينا وإرسال الإشارات ثم الانتظار ريثما يقوم العملاء باستخدام إشاراتهم،  محاولين أثناء ذلك تحقيق أداءً جيدًا ليتمكنوا من اجتذاب العملاء. أما  تابعو 
 فيحصلون على 0.4 نقطة عن كل حصة يتداولها العملاء الذي قاموا  بالاشتراك من خلال موقعه الإلكتروني وذلك نظير أية إشارة؛ لذلك يقوم  التابعون بالتسجيل لدينا ومباشرة الإعلان عنا من خلال موقعهم الإلكتروني  لاستقطاب العملاء إلى ZuluTrade.  http://www.zulutrade.com/FAQ.aspx?Lang=ar

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*هو زولوتريد ده بيتعامل مع سوليوشن او رولدو ماركت؟ قصدي اي شركة محترمة يعني و تكون مضمونة؟*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
بارك الله بكم جميعا اخواني ماشاء الله يبدو ان هناك الكثير ممن يتعاملون مع الزولو 
لكن الرجاء الإجابة على هذا السؤال حاليا 
هل يجب ان أفتح حساب تحت رعاية الزولو أم فقط يجب توقيع إستمارة للسماح للزولو بأخذ بيانات من حسابي ؟ 
نوع الخط وحجم الخط تعيس جدا في موقعهم   لم أستطع القراءة والله المستعان         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  هو زولوتريد ده بيتعامل مع سوليوشن او رولدو ماركت؟ قصدي اي شركة محترمة يعني و تكون مضمونة؟   هلا اخوي أحمد 
يبدو ان الزولو لم يترك شركة إلا ويتعامل معها 
تفضل  https://www.zulutrade.com/SignUp_Live.aspx*

----------


## youssef12

هل يمكن ان تكون مزود توصيات بحساب ديمو ام يتوجب حساب حقيقي لتكسب اموال .وكم عدد النقاط التي يجب تحقيقها بالشهر ليكون لك تابعين .وشكر[/I]

----------


## Leonardo

> هل يمكن ان تكون مزود توصيات بحساب ديمو ام يتوجب حساب حقيقي لتكسب اموال .وكم عدد النقاط التي يجب تحقيقها بالشهر ليكون لك تابعين .وشكر[/I]

 نعم يمكن بحساب ديمو لكن ستكون اكثر جدية امام المشتركين لو كان لك حساب حقيقى ,, لا تعتمد كثيرا على موضوع تحقيق النقاط الكثيرة المهم فى التقييم او اما المشتركين ان يكون اداءك ثابت ليس متذبذب و ان يكون متوسط نقاطك حوالى 9 او 10 نقاط على اقل تقدير ,, لما تبدأ تاخد مراكز كويسة فى الترتيب هتلاقى لك تابعين و هيزيدوا كل ما اداءك بيستمر على نفس المنوال او للاحسن

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحب هدف
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
بارك الله بكم جميعا اخواني ماشاء الله يبدو ان هناك الكثير ممن يتعاملون مع الزولو 
لكن الرجاء الإجابة على هذا السؤال حاليا 
هل يجب ان أفتح حساب تحت رعاية الزولو أم فقط يجب توقيع إستمارة للسماح للزولو بأخذ بيانات من حسابي ؟ 
نوع الخط وحجم الخط تعيس جدا في موقعهم   لم أستطع القراءة والله المستعان    
هلا اخوي أحمد 
يبدو ان الزولو لم يترك شركة إلا ويتعامل معها 
تفضل  https://www.zulutrade.com/SignUp_Live.aspx   اولا انا عندي نفس سؤالك برده
يعني انا حسابي تحت رعاية المنتدي فهل ينفع ادخل بيه مع الزولوتريدر؟ ان شاء الله الشباب يجاوبونا 
و شكرا جزيلا ليك علي اجابتي و طالما معاهم شركات محترمة زي سوليوشن فكدا ممكن ادخل معاهم 
شكلك جبت رجلي فالموضوع يا معلم ههههههههههههه*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*و عندي سؤال 
هي الارباح اللي هكسبها من الناس اللي بتابعني دي هستلمها ازاي؟ يعني هل بستلمها فس حسابي كل شهر ولا بتتبعتلي علي البنك مثلا ولا ايه؟*

----------


## youssef12

> نعم يمكن بحساب ديمو لكن ستكون اكثر جدية امام المشتركين لو كان لك حساب حقيقى ,, لا تعتمد كثيرا على موضوع تحقيق النقاط الكثيرة المهم فى التقييم او اما المشتركين ان يكون اداءك ثابت ليس متذبذب و ان يكون متوسط نقاطك حوالى 9 او 10 نقاط على اقل تقدير ,, لما تبدأ تاخد مراكز كويسة فى الترتيب هتلاقى لك تابعين و هيزيدوا كل ما اداءك بيستمر على نفس المنوال او للاحسن

 شكرا لك اخي على الرد .لكن انا لي الان حوالي شهر ونصف مسجل ونتائج صفقاتي روعة لكن لآوجد في اي تصنيف

----------


## Leonardo

> شكرا لك اخي على الرد .لكن انا لي الان حوالي شهر ونصف مسجل ونتائج صفقاتي روعة لكن لآوجد في اي تصنيف

 لازم تتم 31 صفقة حتى تظهر فى التصنيف و مدام انت شايف ان صفقاتك نتائجها كويسة يبقى اول ما تظهر فى التصنيفات هتلاقى نفسك فى مرز متقدم ان شاء الله و هيسهل عليك بعد كدا التقدم لمراكز اعلى

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> اولا انا عندي نفس سؤالك برده
> يعني انا حسابي تحت رعاية المنتدي فهل ينفع ادخل بيه مع الزولوتريدر؟ ان شاء الله الشباب يجاوبونا 
> و شكرا جزيلا ليك علي اجابتي و طالما معاهم شركات محترمة زي سوليوشن فكدا ممكن ادخل معاهم 
> شكلك جبت رجلي فالموضوع يا معلم ههههههههههههه*

  

> *و عندي سؤال 
> هي الارباح اللي هكسبها من الناس اللي بتابعني دي هستلمها ازاي؟ يعني هل بستلمها فس حسابي كل شهر ولا بتتبعتلي علي البنك مثلا ولا ايه؟*

 زولو تريد بتبقبل الحسابات فى شركة سليوشن فرع بريطانيا فقط على الميتاتريدر ,, و المتداول كان عامل من كام سنة اتفاقية مع زولو لكن مبقتش موجودة خلاص دلوقتى , فا انت تقدر تربط حسابك لو عندك فكسول فرع بريطانيا ميتا غير كدا هتشوف اى شركة تانية او تفتح حساب ديمو فى اى شركة تبع زوولو تريد  
بالنسبة للارباح بتعتك بتتجمع كل شهر و تنزل فى رصيد حسابك فى زولو تريد ,, الحساب بتاع المزود مش حساب للمتاجرة يعنى ,, و لما بتحب تحولهم على بنك بتاخد شهر برضو و دا العيب الوحيد فيها

----------


## youssef12

> لازم تتم 31 صفقة حتى تظهر فى التصنيف و مدام انت شايف ان صفقاتك نتائجها كويسة يبقى اول ما تظهر فى التصنيفات هتلاقى نفسك فى مرز متقدم ان شاء الله و هيسهل عليك بعد كدا التقدم لمراكز اعلى

 نعم تلك المشكلة .نسيت ان اذكر لك انني تجاوزت 40 صفقة .لكن عندما اعمل تاريخ صفقاتي اجد انها ناقصة يعني تم اقتطاع بعضها .وشيء اخر هل تاخذ نصف نقطة عن كل واحد دخل معايا ام ماذا .وشكرا لك اخي مقدما

----------


## Leonardo

> نعم تلك المشكلة .نسيت ان اذكر لك انني تجاوزت 40 صفقة .لكن عندما اعمل تاريخ صفقاتي اجد انها ناقصة يعني تم اقتطاع بعضها .وشيء اخر هل تاخذ نصف نقطة عن كل واحد دخل معايا ام ماذا .وشكرا لك اخي مقدما

 اعتقد انك داخل ب حساب ديمو  ,, و هنا ملحوظة مهمة انك لما تكون داخل ب حساب ديمو لو فتحتس صفقتين او اكثر ورا بعض لازم يكون الفرق بين كل صفقة و صفقة 15 ثانية على الاقل غير كدا مش هتتحسب ليك ,,,, بالنسبة للنقط انت لو معاك مثلا تابع واحد و بيدخل عقد واحد النقطة ب 1 دولار هتاخد انت نصف نقطة الى هى نص دولار ,, قييس على كدا عدد الافراد و احجام العقود و هكذا ,, الخلاصة انك بتاخد نصف نقطة من قيمة كل عقد بتدخله و بيكون التابع لك دخله هو كمان .

----------


## youssef12

> اعتقد انك داخل ب حساب ديمو  ,, و هنا ملحوظة مهمة انك لما تكون داخل ب حساب ديمو لو فتحتس صفقتين او اكثر ورا بعض لازم يكون الفرق بين كل صفقة و صفقة 15 ثانية على الاقل غير كدا مش هتتحسب ليك ,,,, بالنسبة للنقط انت لو معاك مثلا تابع واحد و بيدخل عقد واحد النقطة ب 1 دولار هتاخد انت نصف نقطة الى هى نص دولار ,, قييس على كدا عدد الافراد و احجام العقود و هكذا ,, الخلاصة انك بتاخد نصف نقطة من قيمة كل عقد بتدخله و بيكون التابع لك دخله هو كمان .

 نعم اخي انت جئت بمربط الفرس .فالصفقات كنت افتتحها بشكل متوالي يعني في نفس التوقيت .اذا حساب ديمو لاطائل منه ام ماذا

----------


## صاحب هدف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
أخي ليوناردو جزاك الله كل خير
أنا عندي حساب في شركة fxdd تحت رعاية أحد المنتديات 
ينفع أدي بيانات الحساب ده للزولو ولا لازم أفتح حساب جديد من اللينك بتاعهم ؟
تحياتي*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  زولو تريد بتبقبل الحسابات فى شركة سليوشن فرع بريطانيا فقط على الميتاتريدر ,, و المتداول كان عامل من كام سنة اتفاقية مع زولو لكن مبقتش موجودة خلاص دلوقتى , فا انت تقدر تربط حسابك لو عندك فكسول فرع بريطانيا ميتا غير كدا هتشوف اى شركة تانية او تفتح حساب ديمو فى اى شركة تبع زوولو تريد  
بالنسبة للارباح بتعتك بتتجمع كل شهر و تنزل فى رصيد حسابك فى زولو تريد ,, الحساب بتاع المزود مش حساب للمتاجرة يعنى ,, و لما بتحب تحولهم على بنك بتاخد شهر برضو و دا العيب الوحيد فيها   اشكرك بشدة اخي الكريم
و بصراحة الموضوع عجبني و ان شاء الله امشي فيه
شكرا ليك و لجميع الاخوة فالموضوع*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*انا كلمت الدعم الفني لزولوتريدر للاسف لازم حسابي يكون تحت رعايتهم عشان اتداول معاهم مش عارف شكلي هفكر شوية فالموضوع لان كدا هظطر افتحله حساب جديد*

----------


## moneyboker

> *انا كلمت الدعم الفني لزولوتريدر للاسف لازم حسابي يكون تحت رعايتهم عشان اتداول معاهم مش عارف شكلي هفكر شوية فالموضوع لان كدا هظطر افتحله حساب جديد*

 السلام عليكم
طيب كان لي سؤال ماذا تستفيد انت هل تاخذ جزء من الرباح او مرتب ؟

----------


## zelenko

كلمت الدعم و سواء كنت تتاجر بحساب ديمو او حقيقي لا يؤثر هذا في التقييم بتاعك و الدليل ان الاول يتاجر من حساب ديمو 
الفائدة  من فتحك حساب حقيقي و تتاجر منه ان ممكن يعطي بعض الثقة للتابعين كما انه سوف يتم الغاء شرط الانتظار 15 ثانية بين كل اوردر   و الاخر و للتغليب علي هذه المشكلة افتح حساب حقيقي حتي لو ب 100 دولار في اي شركة من اللي تبع الزولو  و انا عن نفسي  شغال ديمو و الحمد لله وصلت لترتيب كويس

----------


## EGYPTIAN PROF

> *انا كلمت الدعم الفني لزولوتريدر للاسف لازم حسابي يكون تحت رعايتهم عشان اتداول معاهم مش عارف شكلي هفكر شوية فالموضوع لان كدا هظطر افتحله حساب جديد*

 بص يا ابو حميد لو عايز تبقى مزود اشارة وتبعت اشاراتك من حساب حقيقى مش شرط الحساب دة يبقى تحت رعاية الزولو عن تجربة اما لو عايز تربط حسابك علشان تستقبل فية اشارات من مزودين يبقى لازم تبقى تحت رعايتهم بس كدة

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moneyboker
					  السلام عليكم
طيب كان لي سؤال ماذا تستفيد انت هل تاخذ جزء من الرباح او مرتب ؟   هتاخد نص بيب علي كل حد يدخل معاك يا باشا*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zelenko
					  كلمت الدعم و سواء كنت تتاجر بحساب ديمو او حقيقي لا يؤثر هذا في التقييم بتاعك و الدليل ان الاول يتاجر من حساب ديمو 
الفائدة  من فتحك حساب حقيقي و تتاجر منه ان ممكن يعطي بعض الثقة للتابعين كما انه سوف يتم الغاء شرط الانتظار 15 ثانية بين كل اوردر   و الاخر و للتغليب علي هذه المشكلة افتح حساب حقيقي حتي لو ب 100 دولار في اي شركة من اللي تبع الزولو  و انا عن نفسي  شغال ديمو و الحمد لله وصلت لترتيب كويس   طيب لما مدة الحساب الديمو تخلص هيحصل ايه يا زيلينكو باشا؟
هل بتبدأ من الاول تاني؟*

----------


## hunlion

> * 
> طيب لما مدة الحساب الديمو تخلص هيحصل ايه يا زيلينكو باشا؟
> هل بتبدأ من الاول تاني؟*

 عن تجربة مدة حساب الديموا غير منتهية لو كنت تتاجر بإستمرار . و حتى و إن إنتهت و فتحت حساب جديد سيواصل الزولو حساب النقاط عادي . لأنه يحتسب النفاط المحققة و لا يهتم بالحساب .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة EGYPTIAN PROF
					  بص يا ابو حميد لو عايز تبقى مزود اشارة وتبعت اشاراتك من حساب حقيقى مش شرط الحساب دة يبقى تحت رعاية الزولو عن تجربة اما لو عايز تربط حسابك علشان تستقبل فية اشارات من مزودين يبقى لازم تبقى تحت رعايتهم بس كدة   تمام يا باشا
شكرا ليك*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hunlion
					  عن تجربة مدة حساب الديموا غير منتهية لو كنت تتاجر بإستمرار . و حتى و إن إنتهت و فتحت حساب جديد سيواصل الزولو حساب النقاط عادي . لأنه يحتسب النفاط المحققة و لا يهتم بالحساب .   الف شكر ليك يا باشا
كدا الواحد ممكن يجربها وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*الحمد لله اشتركت فالزولتريدر و ربنا يوفق*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  الحمد لله اشتركت فالزولتريدر و ربنا يوفق   مبروك ياباشا 
عايزين عزومة مرتبة مع اول عميل  
إنت فتحت حساب ديمو ولا حقيقي ؟ جيت أفتح حساب ديمو لقيتهم كاتبين 30 يوم بس فعايزين من الشباب تاكيد على النقطة دي يعني لما يخلصو الـ 30 يوم حيحصل إيه  
بالنسبالي طلبت ربط حساب حقيقي عند fxdd مع الزولو لكن في كده ورقة لازم تتوقع في المرفقات فعايزين بتوع الإنجلش يترجموهلنا وشكرا ليهم مقدما  *

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحب هدف
					   
مبروك ياباشا 
عايزين عزومة مرتبة مع اول عميل  
إنت فتحت حساب ديمو ولا حقيقي ؟ جيت أفتح حساب ديمو لقيتهم كاتبين 30 يوم بس فعايزين من الشباب تاكيد على النقطة دي يعني لما يخلصو الـ 30 يوم حيحصل إيه  
بالنسبالي طلبت ربط حساب حقيقي عند fxdd مع الزولو لكن في كده ورقة لازم تتوقع في المرفقات فعايزين بتوع الإنجلش يترجموهلنا وشكرا ليهم مقدما      حبيبي
انتا اللي جبت رجلي فالموضوع عشان كدا اوعدك اول ما اكسب منهم ولا هعرفك طبعا هههههههههههههههههههه
متقلقش لو كسبت حاجة هيبقي ليك عزومة ( بس لو انتا بره مصر هحوشلك عزوتك لغاية متبقي تيجي مصر بقي هههه)
انا ربطه بحساب حقيقي عند علي سوليوشن الي هوا بياناته في توقيعي اللي شغال عليه بالشهباء المطورة
و كلمت خدمة العملاء بتوع الزولوتردير قلتلهم هو انا مش همضي اي ورق قالولي مفيش داعي اي فندم
اعتقد الي بيمضي ورق ده اللي عايز يبقي مستقبل توصيات*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					   
حبيبي
انتا اللي جبت رجلي فالموضوع عشان كدا اوعدك اول ما اكسب منهم ولا هعرفك طبعا هههههههههههههههههههه
متقلقش لو كسبت حاجة هيبقي ليك عزومة ( بس لو انتا بره مصر هحوشلك عزوتك لغاية متبقي تيجي مصر بقي هههه)
انا ربطه بحساب حقيقي عند علي سوليوشن الي هوا بياناته في توقيعي اللي شغال عليه بالشهباء المطورة
و كلمت خدمة العملاء بتوع الزولوتردير قلتلهم هو انا مش همضي اي ورق قالولي مفيش داعي اي فندم
اعتقد الي بيمضي ورق ده اللي عايز يبقي مستقبل توصيات   يعني إنت ربطت حسابك خلاص تم الموضوع ولا لسه ؟ 
طيب إنت دخلت فين ع الديمو ولا الحقيقي , خليني امشي معاك خطوة خطوة *

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحب هدف
					   
يعني إنت ربطت حسابك خلاص تم الموضوع ولا لسه ؟ 
طيب إنت دخلت فين ع الديمو ولا الحقيقي , خليني امشي معاك خطوة خطوة        
كان لازم ادخل هنا    
المهم فتحت حساب مزود إشارة  
دلوقتي هي دي الصفحة بتاعت ربط حسابي مع حساب الزولو ولا لسه أنا تايه    
طيب لو ربطت حسابي وكان فيه صفقات مفتوحة , هتنزل في الزولو ولا اول إشارة هتكون هي اول صفقة بعد عملية الربط ؟*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*عايز برود من حد حنين يوضحلنا النتايج دي للمزودين    
وسؤال بالمرة كده 
على فرض أن المزود فتح صفقة النقطة بدولار هتتفتح الصفقة عند التابع بردو بنفس الحجم بغض النظر عن حجم حسابه 
ولا مثلا لو كان حساب المزود 1000 دولار ودخل البيب بدولار وحساب التابع 10000 يبقى هتتفتح صفقة النقطة بعشرة دولار كنسبة يعني كل ألف دولار النقطة 1 ولا تتحسب إزاي 
تحياتي*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

خلي سؤالك محدد اخى حتى نعرف نجاوبك   
بالنسبة للسؤال اللى بالمرة   
لا انت من تحدد قيمة النقطة  ولا تفرق معك  كم دخل المزود من حيث حجم النقطة

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحب هدف
					       
كان لازم ادخل هنا   الملف المرفق 319226 
المهم فتحت حساب مزود إشارة  
دلوقتي هي دي الصفحة بتاعت ربط حسابي مع حساب الزولو ولا لسه أنا تايه   الملف المرفق 319227 
طيب لو ربطت حسابي وكان فيه صفقات مفتوحة , هتنزل في الزولو ولا اول إشارة هتكون هي اول صفقة بعد عملية الربط ؟   تمام كدا صح 
بص يا باشا عشان متوجعش دماغك و تاخد اجابات سليمة 100%
بدل ما تسال هنا ادخل اسئل الدعم الفني بتاع ازلولوتريدر هم اونلاين 24 ساعة
يعني انا مثلا مدروتش علي اللينك بتاع مزود الاشارة دلخت علي الدعم الفني قلتلهم عايز ابقي مزود اشارة فبعتلي اللينك و فضل معايا خطوة بخطوة لغاية ما ربط حسابي و قالي حسابك كدا تمام و معتش فاضل غير انك تبدأ تتداول و تكسب من المتابعني*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحب هدف
					  عايز برود من حد حنين يوضحلنا النتايج دي للمزودين    
وسؤال بالمرة كده 
على فرض أن المزود فتح صفقة النقطة بدولار هتتفتح الصفقة عند التابع بردو بنفس الحجم بغض النظر عن حجم حسابه 
ولا مثلا لو كان حساب المزود 1000 دولار ودخل البيب بدولار وحساب التابع 10000 يبقى هتتفتح صفقة النقطة بعشرة دولار كنسبة يعني كل ألف دولار النقطة 1 ولا تتحسب إزاي 
تحياتي   معنديش فكرة بصراحة وزي ما قلتلك بدل ما تضيع وقت ادخل علي الدعم الفني و فثواني هتكون عرفت اجابات كل اسئلتك و ابقي قلنا عليها هنا عشان الجميع يستفاد برده
بس انتا لو وقفت بالفارة علي اي بينان للمزود هيطعلك شوية تفاصيل عنه 
بالتوفيق يا باشا*

----------


## hassan-fx

> *عايز برود من حد حنين يوضحلنا النتايج دي للمزودين    
> وسؤال بالمرة كده 
> على فرض أن المزود فتح صفقة النقطة بدولار هتتفتح الصفقة عند التابع بردو بنفس الحجم بغض النظر عن حجم حسابه 
> ولا مثلا لو كان حساب المزود 1000 دولار ودخل البيب بدولار وحساب التابع 10000 يبقى هتتفتح صفقة النقطة بعشرة دولار كنسبة يعني كل ألف دولار النقطة 1 ولا تتحسب إزاي 
> تحياتي*

 *كل تابع يتحكم في حسابه كما يشاء فيحدد لكل مزود اللوت الذي يريده و عدد الصفقات التي يمكن أن يدخل فيها حسب تقته في مزود الإشارة*

----------


## hassan-fx

*أضيف أن استراتيجيات المضاعفات لا تصلح في الزولوتريد لأن التابعين هم من يحددون اللوت الذي سيدخلون به معك و ليس أنت كما أن نتائج المزود يتم تقييمها بعدد النقط المحققة و ليس بالأرباح بالدولار*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan-fx
					  أضيف أن استراتيجيات المضاعفات لا تصلح في الزولوتريد لأن التابعين هم من يحددون اللوت الذي سيدخلون به معك و ليس أنت كما أن نتائج المزود يتم تقييمها بعدد النقط المحققة و ليس بالأرباح بالدولار    اعتقد دي ممكن تكون مشكلة بالنسبة لي لاني شغال بالمضافعات بس ان شاء الله اغلب الصفقات بتحقق الهدف من الدخول الاول 
و اعتقد يا باشا ان حجم الارباح نفسهعا بالنسبة لراس المال برده بيعمل فرق لانه مكت جمب كل مزود اشارة انه حقق مثلا 100% من راس المال خلال السنة و كاد.... ولا ايه؟*

----------


## hassan-fx

*التابعون يختارون مزودي الإشارة بالإعتماد على الدراو  داون و معدل الربح بالنقاط لكل صفقة و نسبة الصفقات الرابحة و عدد النقاط  المحققة و تبات النتائج و عدم تدبدبها وعدة أشياء أخرى و لا يهتمون بالنسبة  المحققة بالدولار خصوصا أنهم يعملون مع عدة مزودين يحددون لكل منهم اللوت  المناسب و عدد الصفقات المسموح بفتحها في نفس الوقت كما يضعون أيضا ليمت  لعدد الصفقات المفتوحة في الحساب لكل المزودين . طريقة المضاعفات* *تحتاج لشخص واحد يعمل على الحساب لكي يضاعف اللوت كل مرة و لا يفتح صفقات أخرى حتى لا يعرض الحساب للخطر*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ياشباب  
طب في سؤال مش هيجاوبوا عليه الدعم يا أحمد 
انا كمزود إشارة هل يجب أن أخاف على حسابي الحقيقي من الأخطاء التي تحدث أحيانا لدى التابعين ؟
يعني انا شفت في إحدى الصفحات تحذير للتابعيم إنه ممكن نتيجة ربط حسابهم ممكن يحدث اخطاء تقنية او ممكن الصفقات تفضل مفتوحة وكده , هل ممكن تحصل أخطاء في حسابات مزودي الإشارات 
ياريت من المزودين إلي معنا هنا يفيدونا بالنقطة دي 
تحياتي*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan-fx
					  التابعون يختارون مزودي الإشارة بالإعتماد على الدراو  داون و معدل الربح بالنقاط لكل صفقة و نسبة الصفقات الرابحة و عدد النقاط  المحققة و تبات النتائج و عدم تدبدبها وعدة أشياء أخرى و لا يهتمون بالنسبة  المحققة بالدولار خصوصا أنهم يعملون مع عدة مزودين يحددون لكل منهم اللوت  المناسب و عدد الصفقات المسموح بفتحها في نفس الوقت كما يضعون أيضا ليمت  لعدد الصفقات المفتوحة في الحساب لكل المزودين . طريقة المضاعفات تحتاج لشخص واحد يعمل على الحساب لكي يضاعف اللوت كل مرة و لا يفتح صفقات أخرى حتى لا يعرض الحساب للخطر    طيب اخي حسب خبرتك في الموضوع ده 
تفتكر اصحاب السوينجات ليهم فرصة بين الزحمة دي ولا الأفضل على الأقل تكون الصفقات يومية ؟
تحياتي*

----------


## hassan-fx

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
> بارك الله فيكم جميعا ياشباب  
> طب في سؤال مش هيجاوبوا عليه الدعم يا أحمد 
> انا كمزود إشارة هل يجب أن أخاف على حسابي الحقيقي من الأخطاء التي تحدث أحيانا لدى التابعين ؟
> يعني انا شفت في إحدى الصفحات تحذير للتابعيم إنه ممكن نتيجة ربط حسابهم ممكن يحدث اخطاء تقنية او ممكن الصفقات تفضل مفتوحة وكده , هل ممكن تحصل أخطاء في حسابات مزودي الإشارات 
> ياريت من المزودين إلي معنا هنا يفيدونا بالنقطة دي 
> تحياتي*

 *لا خوف على حسابك اطلاقا المشاكل تحدث نادرا في حسابات التابعين حيث مثلا قد تفتح صفقة و لاتفتح لدى التابع أو تغلقها و لا تغلق لديه لكن يتم تصحيح هذه الأخطاء بسرعة*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحب هدف
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ياشباب  
طب في سؤال مش هيجاوبوا عليه الدعم يا أحمد 
انا كمزود إشارة هل يجب أن أخاف على حسابي الحقيقي من الأخطاء التي تحدث أحيانا لدى التابعين ؟
يعني انا شفت في إحدى الصفحات تحذير للتابعيم إنه ممكن نتيجة ربط حسابهم ممكن يحدث اخطاء تقنية او ممكن الصفقات تفضل مفتوحة وكده , هل ممكن تحصل أخطاء في حسابات مزودي الإشارات 
ياريت من المزودين إلي معنا هنا يفيدونا بالنقطة دي 
تحياتي   اكيد لأ يا باشا
اصل انتا المتحكم في كلح اجة
الخفو علي التابعين فعلن
و انا كمان قريت علي الموقع انه تقريبا لو حصلت مشكلة زي دي يعني انتا قفلت صفقة و متقفلتش عند احد التابعين بيطلعله علامة بين في حسابه توضحله ان ده حصل عشان يصلحه يدوي*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحب هدف
					   
طيب اخي حسب خبرتك في الموضوع ده 
تفتكر اصحاب السوينجات ليهم فرصة بين الزحمة دي ولا الأفضل على الأقل تكون الصفقات يومية ؟
تحياتي    حبيبي انتا كدا
دي نفس مشكلتي
انا بفتح فالشهر مثلا حوالي 5 -10 صفقات بالكتير
الزولتريدر مش هيحطك في صفحة املودين غير بعد 31 صفقة يعني هاخدلي بتاع 3-4 شهور عما حد يبدأ يشوفني
بس مش مشكلة
انا كدا كدا مش خسران حاجة
ولا ايه؟*

----------


## hassan-fx

> * 
> طيب اخي حسب خبرتك في الموضوع ده 
> تفتكر اصحاب السوينجات ليهم فرصة بين الزحمة دي ولا الأفضل على الأقل تكون الصفقات يومية ؟
> تحياتي*

 *من الأفضل أن تفتح عدة صفقات يوميا بأهداف قصيرة من 10 إلى 20 نقطة هذا ما يفعله أغلب المزودين حتى يزيدوا من عمولاتهم فصفقات أكثر يعني عمولات أكثر*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan-fx
					  لا خوف على حسابك اطلاقا المشاكل تحدث نادرا في حسابات التابعين حيث مثلا قد تفتح صفقة و لاتفتح لدى التابع أو تغلقها و لا تغلق لديه لكن يتم تصحيح هذه الأخطاء بسرعة   بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					   
حبيبي انتا كدا
دي نفس مشكلتي
انا بفتح فالشهر مثلا حوالي 5 -10 صفقات بالكتير
الزولتريدر مش هيحطك في صفحة املودين غير بعد 31 صفقة يعني هاخدلي بتاع 3-4 شهور عما حد يبدأ يشوفني
بس مش مشكلة
انا كدا كدا مش خسران حاجة
ولا ايه؟   انا بفكر إننا حتا لو كنا بشتغل سوينجات مافيش مشكلة , مثلا دخلنا صفقة هدفها 200 نقطة  نجزء الصفقة على شكل اوامر معلقة يعني ندخل بيع مثلا على اليورو دولار من الأسعار الحالية بهدف 20 ولما يضرب الهدف يفتح بيع تاني بهدف 20 وكده لغاية مايوصل للهدف الرئيسي 
يعني بنكون داخلينا سوينج وهدفنا 200 نقطة لكن فتحنا 10 صفقات 
هنخسر شوية سبريدات لكن مافيش مشكلة هيسددوها التابعين         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan-fx
					  من الأفضل أن تفتح عدة صفقات يوميا بأهداف قصيرة من 10 إلى 20 نقطة هذا ما يفعله أغلب المزودين حتى يزيدوا من عمولاتهم فصفقات أكثر يعني عمولات أكثر   إيه رأيك بالفكرة إلي فوق ^*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*طب عشان نعلي ترتيبنا بسرعة 
لو ربطت حسابي الحقيقي إلي داخل بيه كمزود مع أحد المزودين المتقدمين أو مع عدة مزودين إيه إلي ممكن يحصل  *

----------


## hassan-fx

*لا تنسى أخي الدراو داون فهو يحتسب على كل صفقة وهو أكثر ما يهتم به التابعون عند اختيار مزودي الإشارة و الصفقات السوينجية تعني أهداف بعيدة و وقف كبير أيضا* *يعني دراوداون أكبر الإختيار الأفضل هو الصفقات ذات الأهداف الصغيرة*

----------


## moneyboker

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف شويه تفاصيل عن المكسب لان الفكره دي دخلت دماغي
1:كم تساوي النص بيب(نقطه)يعني تساوي دولار او هكذا ؟
2:كيف اجمع نص بيب اي يعني لازم اكسب عدد معين من النقاط ولا ايه عشان اخذ النصف نقطه؟
3:كيف يمكن سحب المال ؟
و اخيرا اتمني انكم تفيدوني و دمتم بود :Icon26:  :AA:  :AA:  :Good:  :013:  :Good:

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moneyboker
					  السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف شويه تفاصيل عن المكسب لان الفكره دي دخلت دماغي
1:كم تساوي النص بيب(نقطه)يعني تساوي دولار او هكذا ؟
2:كيف اجمع نص بيب اي يعني لازم اكسب عدد معين من النقاط ولا ايه عشان اخذ النصف نقطه؟
3:كيف يمكن سحب المال ؟
و اخيرا اتمني انكم تفيدوني و دمتم بود   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
اهلا أخوي  
1- هذا يعتمد على حجم العقد الذي تم فتحه في حساب التابع 
يعني إنت مثلا عندك تابع وفتح صفقة النقطة بـ 1 دولار فإنت بتحصل على نص دولار ولو عندك 10 تابعين كل واحد دخل النقطة بدولار يبقى إنت بتحصل على 5 دولار 
2- تحصل على هذه النقاط عند تزويدك لإشارات بيع او شراء
عند فتح أي صفقة في حسابك فإن مثيل لهذه الصفقة يفتح في حسابات التابعين 
3- سحب المال عن طريق الباي بال او حوالة بنكية  *

----------


## Leonardo

> *طب عشان نعلي ترتيبنا بسرعة 
> لو ربطت حسابي الحقيقي إلي داخل بيه كمزود مع أحد المزودين المتقدمين أو مع عدة مزودين إيه إلي ممكن يحصل  *

 مينفعش تربط حسابك ك مزود ب مزود تانى و حتى لو ينفع النتايج الى هتعتمد هى بس النتايج بتاعت شغلك انت فقط لا غير مع انه اصلا مينفعش انك تضيف مزود ل شغلك وانت نفسك مزود دا الى انا اعرفه

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن اعرف شويه تفاصيل عن المكسب لان الفكره دي دخلت دماغي
> 1:كم تساوي النص بيب(نقطه)يعني تساوي دولار او هكذا ؟
> 2:كيف اجمع نص بيب اي يعني لازم اكسب عدد معين من النقاط ولا ايه عشان اخذ النصف نقطه؟
> 3:كيف يمكن سحب المال ؟
> و اخيرا اتمني انكم تفيدوني و دمتم بود

 1- النص نقطة هى نصف قيمة اى نقطة يدخل بها التابع لك ,,, مثال انا تابع ليك وانت دخلت عقد و انا رابط حسابى بيك انك لما تدخل العقد دا هدخل انا النقطة ب 1 دولار فا بالتالى انت اول ما العقد يتفتح هتاخد نصف دولار اى نصف نقطة من حقك بغض النظر عن مكسبى او خسارتى ,,, قييس على كدا لو النقطة ب 10 هتاخد نصف نقطة يعنى 5 دولار  
2- الاجابة فى رقم 1 ,, اول ما تفتح عقد بتتحسبلك نصف نقطة من العميل  
3- السحب بيتم عن طريق موقع الزولو على حسابك البنكى بس السحب ممكن يستغرق شهر او اكثر

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
> اهلا أخوي  
> 1- هذا يعتمد على حجم العقد الذي تم فتحه في حساب التابع 
> يعني إنت مثلا عندك تابع وفتح صفقة النقطة بـ 1 دولار فإنت بتحصل على نص دولار ولو عندك 10 تابعين كل واحد دخل النقطة بدولار يبقى إنت بتحصل على 5 دولار 
> 2- تحصل على هذه النقاط عند تزويدك لإشارات بيع او شراء
> عند فتح أي صفقة في حسابك فإن مثيل لهذه الصفقة يفتح في حسابات التابعين 
> 3- سحب المال عن طريق الباي بال او حوالة بنكية  *

 مأخدتش بالى خالص انك رديت ,, اعذرنى  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## Leonardo

انا شايف مشاء الله حماسة للموضوع دا ,, اتمنى نشوف مزودين اشارة من المصريين و العرب فى اوائل القائمة ان شاء الله و يا ريت الموضوع دا يكون مرجع للناس الى شغالة ك مزودين اشارة فى الزلو او الى عاوزين يشتغلوا ك مزودين عشان يسألوا عن اى حاجة و يفهموها من هنا و ان شاء الله الى يوصل ل نتائج او ترتيب كويس يضع اسمه هنا عشان نتابع معاه 
انا عن نفسى بدأت فيها من اسبوعين لكن كان ليا كذا حساب قبل كدا و عرفت من خلالهم معظم الحاجات الى تخليك مزود اشارة محترم ,,, ان شاء الله انا او اى حد يوصل ل نتائج كويسة و ترتيب عالى يفرحنا  
اهم حاجة يا شباب الالتزام و المواصلة يعنى محدش يحاول يجرى و يعمل نقط كتيرة وخلاص و خلى بالكم جدا من حاجتين مهمين ,,, الدروداون او مقدار التراجع فى الصفقة يعنى و حاجة كمان و هى انك متفتح صفقات كتيرة  
بالتوفيق لينا جميعا يا شباب

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*شكرا ليك يا استاذ ليوناردو علي اجباتك الشاملة
انا هبدأ من اول الاسبوع الجاي و ربنا يوفق
و هحاول التزم بكل ملحوظاتك
و بالتفويق للجميع ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

*السلام عليكم
اخباركم جميعا
ازيك ياصحبى
دماغك حلوه ياباشا
بس خلينى اقولك فكره مشروطه بسوال
هل البيب الى بيتاخد نص ليك كمزود ونص للموقع بيتاخد من المتابع او الى بيربط حسابه معاك وله من البروكر نفسه؟
لو بيتاخد من التابع يبقا متكملش باقى مشاركتى
لو بيتاخد من البروكر يبقا نلعب بقا معاهم
لو بيتاخد من البروكر يبقا انت ياصحبى تعمل كمزود على حساب ديمو او حساب صغير مبلغ مايفرقش معاك وتربط حساباتك الرسميه عليك كمزود انت كدا كدا بتتداول على حساباتك
حلو الاوردرات الى عايز تدخلها على حساباتك ادخلها عليهم عن طريق المزود بتاعك بكدا هتكسب ال نص نقطه وانت كدا كدا بتداول على حساباتك يبقا ميزه زياده فهمتنى؟
يعنى اربط حساباتك الشخصيه بحسابك المزود يبقا انت ضمنت النص بيب كل مره 
طيب هتقولى مينفعش يبقا المزود باسمى والتابع باسمى هقولك ياعم اعمل المزود باسم اخوك ابنك اى حد مش هنغلب 
___
والناس الى بدير حسابات دى لعبه حلوه اوى ليهم يربط الحسابات بحساب مزود ليه وهو كدا كدا بيتداول عليهم خلاص يتداول عن طريق المزود 
ده كله مشروط ان المكسب بيتاخد من البروكر مش التابع
تحياتى ياصحبى*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحب هدف
					   
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم    
انا بفكر إننا حتا لو كنا بشتغل سوينجات مافيش مشكلة , مثلا دخلنا صفقة هدفها 200 نقطة  نجزء الصفقة على شكل اوامر معلقة يعني ندخل بيع مثلا على اليورو دولار من الأسعار الحالية بهدف 20 ولما يضرب الهدف يفتح بيع تاني بهدف 20 وكده لغاية مايوصل للهدف الرئيسي 
يعني بنكون داخلينا سوينج وهدفنا 200 نقطة لكن فتحنا 10 صفقات 
هنخسر شوية سبريدات لكن مافيش مشكلة هيسددوها التابعين    
إيه رأيك بالفكرة إلي فوق ^   فكرة حلوة
بس انا شخصيا هلتزم بطريقتي فالتداول و مش هخرج عنها لاني باذن الله واثق انها علي المدي الطويل هتحقق نتايج جيدة جدا*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابــ آدم ــو
					  السلام عليكم
اخباركم جميعا
ازيك ياصحبى
دماغك حلوه ياباشا
بس خلينى اقولك فكره مشروطه بسوال
هل البيب الى بيتاخد نص ليك كمزود ونص للموقع بيتاخد من المتابع او الى بيربط حسابه معاك وله من البروكر نفسه؟
لو بيتاخد من التابع يبقا متكملش باقى مشاركتى
لو بيتاخد من البروكر يبقا نلعب بقا معاهم
لو بيتاخد من البروكر يبقا انت ياصحبى تعمل كمزود على حساب ديمو او حساب صغير مبلغ مايفرقش معاك وتربط حساباتك الرسميه عليك كمزود انت كدا كدا بتتداول على حساباتك
حلو الاوردرات الى عايز تدخلها على حساباتك ادخلها عليهم عن طريق المزود بتاعك بكدا هتكسب ال نص نقطه وانت كدا كدا بتداول على حساباتك يبقا ميزه زياده فهمتنى؟
يعنى اربط حساباتك الشخصيه بحسابك المزود يبقا انت ضمنت النص بيب كل مره 
طيب هتقولى مينفعش يبقا المزود باسمى والتابع باسمى هقولك ياعم اعمل المزود باسم اخوك ابنك اى حد مش هنغلب 
___
والناس الى بدير حسابات دى لعبه حلوه اوى ليهم يربط الحسابات بحساب مزود ليه وهو كدا كدا بيتداول عليهم خلاص يتداول عن طريق المزود 
ده كله مشروط ان المكسب بيتاخد من البروكر مش التابع
تحياتى ياصحبى   اكيد يا استاذ ابو ادم المكسب بيتاخد من التابع 
معتقدش ان البروكر هيوافق ان حد ياخد منه خمس بيب حتي هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

على فكرة انا احب اشجع اخوانى ان يبداوا فى تجربة الزولو تريدر كمزودين اشارة   
المشروع ناجح جدا وله مزايا عديدة  سواء كان لك حساب حقيقى او ليس عندك   
انا مزود اشارة من 6 شهور  وربحت اكثر  من 5 الاف  دولار خلال هذه المدة   ولكن  المزود اداءه انحدر  وسوف ابدا من الاسبوع المقبل ان شاء الله بمزود اشارة جديد  . 
جدير بالذكر ان  هذه التجربة  سوف تنمى من ادائك فى التداول  بشكل كبير جدا جداااا جدا  حيث سوف تستشعر بالمسئولية اثناء التداول  
وكلما زاد المبلغ الذى تديره  زاد حرصك  على الا يهرب منك العملاء   اهم شيء  ان يظل الدرو داون اقل من ربع الربح  
يعنى لو حققت ربح  1000 نقطة حتى الان لا ينبغى ان يزيد الدرو داون عن 250 نقطة  . 
اما بالنسبة للتقيم  فلن يظهر مزود الاشارة تبعك الى ال 10 الأوائل  الا بعد مرور 3 اسابيع  مهما كان مستوى المزود تبعك  ممتاز   
طبعا رقم 1 فى الموقع  يدير الان أكثر من 24 مليون دولار  ربحه اليومى لا يقل عن 3 الاف دولار  هذا كأقل احتمالات   فى اعتقادى ربحه اليومى يزيد عن6 الاف  
المهم ان من يتابع طريقة عمله يجدها بدائية  ولكنه يتميز بما لا يتميز به اى مزود اخر  وهو  الامان التام  فهو لا يعرض حسابات الاتباع ابدا الى الخطر   
ولا يفتح صفقات  ويقفلها بهدف الحصول على العمولة  رغم انه لو فتح 10 صفقات يوميا  اعتقد  سيجمع مبلغ وقدره اخر الشهر   ولكنه لا يفتح اكثر من 3 صفقات يوميا  .    
لذالك  الغالبية العظمى من الاتباع يعطونه 5 نجوم وتعليقات ايجابية مشجعة على الاستمرار بهذه الطريقة .

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

اى استفسار او اسئلة محددة انا معكم

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  على فكرة انا احب اشجع اخوانى ان يبداوا فى تجربة الزولو تريدر كمزودين اشارة   
المشروع ناجح جدا وله مزايا عديدة  سواء كان لك حساب حقيقى او ليس عندك   
انا مزود اشارة من 6 شهور  وربحت اكثر  من 5 الاف  دولار خلال هذه المدة   ولكن  المزود اداءه انحدر  وسوف ابدا من الاسبوع المقبل ان شاء الله بمزود اشارة جديد  . 
جدير بالذكر ان  هذه التجربة  سوف تنمى من ادائك فى التداول  بشكل كبير جدا جداااا جدا  حيث سوف تستشعر بالمسئولية اثناء التداول  
وكلما زاد المبلغ الذى تديره  زاد حرصك  على الا يهرب منك العملاء   اهم شيء  ان يظل الدرو داون اقل من ربع الربح  
يعنى لو حققت ربح  1000 نقطة حتى الان لا ينبغى ان يزيد الدرو داون عن 250 نقطة  . 
اما بالنسبة للتقيم  فلن يظهر مزود الاشارة تبعك الى ال 10 الأوائل  الا بعد مرور 3 اسابيع  مهما كان مستوى المزود تبعك  ممتاز   
طبعا رقم 1 فى الموقع  يدير الان أكثر من 24 مليون دولار  ربحه اليومى لا يقل عن 3 الاف دولار  هذا كأقل احتمالات   فى اعتقادى ربحه اليومى يزيد عن6 الاف  
المهم ان من يتابع طريقة عمله يجدها بدائية  ولكنه يتميز بما لا يتميز به اى مزود اخر  وهو  الامان التام  فهو لا يعرض حسابات الاتباع ابدا الى الخطر   
ولا يفتح صفقات  ويقفلها بهدف الحصول على العمولة  رغم انه لو فتح 10 صفقات يوميا  اعتقد  سيجمع مبلغ وقدره اخر الشهر   ولكنه لا يفتح اكثر من 3 صفقات يوميا  .    
لذالك  الغالبية العظمى من الاتباع يعطونه 5 نجوم وتعليقات ايجابية مشجعة على الاستمرار بهذه الطريقة .    ما شاء الله عليك يا باشا
ان شاء الله بالتوفيق دايما
و ربنا يوفقني انا كمان مع العم زولو ههههههههه*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> * 
> ما شاء الله عليك يا باشا
> ان شاء الله بالتوفيق دايما
> و ربنا يوفقني انا كمان مع العم زولو ههههههههه*

 ربنا يخليك يا احمد باشا  
اى استفسار عن الزولو  انا معك او الدعم الفنى لهم    
ايه رأيك  هنبدأ احنا الاتنين  من الاسبوع الجاى ان شاء الله  عاوزيين نشوف مين اللى هيتقدم الاول ويجيب ترتيب  أفضل بادائه

----------


## Leonardo

> *السلام عليكم
> اخباركم جميعا
> ازيك ياصحبى
> دماغك حلوه ياباشا
> بس خلينى اقولك فكره مشروطه بسوال
> هل البيب الى بيتاخد نص ليك كمزود ونص للموقع بيتاخد من المتابع او الى بيربط حسابه معاك وله من البروكر نفسه؟
> لو بيتاخد من التابع يبقا متكملش باقى مشاركتى
> لو بيتاخد من البروكر يبقا نلعب بقا معاهم
> لو بيتاخد من البروكر يبقا انت ياصحبى تعمل كمزود على حساب ديمو او حساب صغير مبلغ مايفرقش معاك وتربط حساباتك الرسميه عليك كمزود انت كدا كدا بتتداول على حساباتك
> ...

 اهلا يا باشا 
حبيت اقولك بس ان النصف نقطة بتتاخد من العميل مش من البروكر و مش ممنوع ابدا انك تربط حساب شخصى ب اسمك ب حسابك ك مزود حتى لو اكتر من حساب دى حاجة ترجعلك و محدش يقدر يمنعك فيها لان كدا كدا الزولو هيستفيد ب نص نقطة من كل عقد زى ما انت ك مزود هتستفيد مع انها فى الاول و الاخر فلوسك بس هيشاركك فيها الزولو

----------


## Leonardo

> على فكرة انا احب اشجع اخوانى ان يبداوا فى تجربة الزولو تريدر كمزودين اشارة   
> المشروع ناجح جدا وله مزايا عديدة  سواء كان لك حساب حقيقى او ليس عندك   
> انا مزود اشارة من 6 شهور  وربحت اكثر  من 5 الاف  دولار خلال هذه المدة   ولكن  المزود اداءه انحدر  وسوف ابدا من الاسبوع المقبل ان شاء الله بمزود اشارة جديد  . 
> جدير بالذكر ان  هذه التجربة  سوف تنمى من ادائك فى التداول  بشكل كبير جدا جداااا جدا  حيث سوف تستشعر بالمسئولية اثناء التداول  
> وكلما زاد المبلغ الذى تديره  زاد حرصك  على الا يهرب منك العملاء   اهم شيء  ان يظل الدرو داون اقل من ربع الربح  
> يعنى لو حققت ربح  1000 نقطة حتى الان لا ينبغى ان يزيد الدرو داون عن 250 نقطة  . 
> اما بالنسبة للتقيم  فلن يظهر مزود الاشارة تبعك الى ال 10 الأوائل  الا بعد مرور 3 اسابيع  مهما كان مستوى المزود تبعك  ممتاز   
> طبعا رقم 1 فى الموقع  يدير الان أكثر من 24 مليون دولار  ربحه اليومى لا يقل عن 3 الاف دولار  هذا كأقل احتمالات   فى اعتقادى ربحه اليومى يزيد عن6 الاف  
> المهم ان من يتابع طريقة عمله يجدها بدائية  ولكنه يتميز بما لا يتميز به اى مزود اخر  وهو  الامان التام  فهو لا يعرض حسابات الاتباع ابدا الى الخطر   
> ...

 ربنا يزيدك يا باشا و ترجع ل مستواك تانى ان شاء الله 
عاوز اضيف ملحوظة على كلامك برضو ان المركز الاول فى الموقع طريقته عادية جدا جدا و اى واحد فينا ممكن يعملها كل يوم عادى جدا هو ميزته هى الاستمرارية على نفس الاداء من غير اى تغيير يعنى بيفتح فى اليوم من صفقة ال 3 صفقات و هدفه 9 الى 20 بيب على حسب الحركة و ممكن يقفل على خسارة عادى و اعتقد انه فعلا بيربح يوميا من 4 الاف فيما فوق و ربنا يكرمنا و حد فينا يعرف ينطره من المركز دا  :Teeth Smile:  ان شاء الله

----------


## Leonardo

> *شكرا ليك يا استاذ ليوناردو علي اجباتك الشاملة
> انا هبدأ من اول الاسبوع الجاي و ربنا يوفق
> و هحاول التزم بكل ملحوظاتك
> و بالتفويق للجميع ان شاء الله*

   بالتوفيق ليك و لينا كلنا يا باشا   

> ربنا يخليك يا احمد باشا  
> اى استفسار عن الزولو  انا معك او الدعم الفنى لهم    
> ايه رأيك  هنبدأ احنا الاتنين  من الاسبوع الجاى ان شاء الله  عاوزيين نشوف مين اللى هيتقدم الاول ويجيب ترتيب  أفضل بادائه

 يا ريت والله على الاقل يبقى الوضع فى اطار المنافسة الشريفة و التشجيعية يعنى اعتقد لما حد فينا يتقدم مركز هيشجع الباقى و نستمر للافضل ان شاء الله بس اهم شىء الالتزام ان شاء الله عشان نعرف نوصل ل مراكز متقدمة

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  ربنا يخليك يا احمد باشا  
اى استفسار عن الزولو  انا معك او الدعم الفنى لهم    
ايه رأيك  هنبدأ احنا الاتنين  من الاسبوع الجاى ان شاء الله  عاوزيين نشوف مين اللى هيتقدم الاول ويجيب ترتيب  أفضل بادائه   ربنا يخليك يا حبي و شكرا جزيلا علي زوقك
خلاص انا موافق علي التحدي 
نتقابل هنا كمان شهر و نشوف كدا كل واحد وصل للترتيب الكام( ده لو كنا ظهرنا فالترتيب اساسا ههههههههههههههههه)*

----------


## السديري

> *طب عشان نعلي ترتيبنا بسرعة 
> لو ربطت حسابي الحقيقي إلي داخل بيه كمزود مع أحد المزودين المتقدمين أو مع عدة مزودين إيه إلي ممكن يحصل   الملف المرفق 319332*

  
هههههههههههه اجرااااام   :012:      انا ملاحظ ان زولو تريد ينفع سكالبينج فقط لان ربحك نصف نقطة 
 مالفائدة من صفقات متوسط المدى او طويلة وانت لاتستفيد سوى نصف النقطة !! 
الافضل اقصى شي 20 نقطة يوميا  
مجرد راي  :Rose:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  ربنا يزيدك يا باشا و ترجع ل مستواك تانى ان شاء الله 
عاوز اضيف ملحوظة على كلامك برضو ان المركز الاول فى الموقع طريقته عادية جدا جدا و اى واحد فينا ممكن يعملها كل يوم عادى جدا هو ميزته هى الاستمرارية على نفس الاداء من غير اى تغيير يعنى بيفتح فى اليوم من صفقة ال 3 صفقات و هدفه 9 الى 20 بيب على حسب الحركة و ممكن يقفل على خسارة عادى و اعتقد انه فعلا بيربح يوميا من 4 الاف فيما فوق و ربنا يكرمنا و حد فينا يعرف ينطره من المركز دا  ان شاء الله   خلاص انا حطيته في دماغي وهاخد مركزه خلال الكام سنة الجايين هههههههههههههههه 
فعلن انا لاحظت ان افضل حاجة فيه الاستمرارية د
تقريبا بقاله اكتر من سنتين شغال كمزود
بس هيتجاب سعنس هيتجاب باذن الله ههههههههههههه*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السديري
					  
هههههههههههه اجرااااام       انا ملاحظ ان زولو تريد ينفع سكالبينج فقط لان ربحك نصف نقطة 
 مالفائدة من صفقات متوسط المدى او طويلة وانت لاتستفيد سوى نصف النقطة !! 
الافضل اقصى شي 20 نقطة يوميا  
مجرد راي        كلامك صحيح الي حد ما يا سديري باشا
لكن متنساش ان نص نقطة لو حسابات المتابعين لك حجمها كبير هتكون مكسب حلو برده خصوصا لو حجم حسابك الاساسي مش كبير اوي
لكن طبعا لو بتشتغل اسكالبينج هتكسب اكتر بكتير
عشان كدا لازم تقولنا علي طريقة اسكالبنج حلوي انتا بتستخدمها عشان نجربها  يا باشا هههههههههههه*

----------


## Leonardo

> هههههههههههه اجرااااام       انا ملاحظ ان زولو تريد ينفع سكالبينج فقط لان ربحك نصف نقطة 
>  مالفائدة من صفقات متوسط المدى او طويلة وانت لاتستفيد سوى نصف النقطة !! 
> الافضل اقصى شي 20 نقطة يوميا  
> مجرد راي

 هو فعلا كدا يا اخ سديرى مفيش احسن من فتح و لو صفقة كل يوم عشان تستفاد ماديا على الاقل و برضو ممكن تمشى ب نظام السوينج عادى لكن محاولة فتح صفقة كل يوم او يومين هتفيد كتير فى التقييم و العائد المادى لو ليك تابعين

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> خلاص انا حطيته في دماغي وهاخد مركزه خلال الكام سنة الجايين هههههههههههههههه 
> فعلن انا لاحظت ان افضل حاجة فيه الاستمرارية د
> تقريبا بقاله اكتر من سنتين شغال كمزود
> بس هيتجاب سعنس هيتجاب باذن الله ههههههههههههه*

 هههههههههههههههههه طيب تعالى نتسابق على مين يجيبه الاول بقى  :Teeth Smile:  
ربنا يوفق يا باشا بس خلينا نعمل ابديت كدا كل اسبوع ولا اسبوعين مثلا كل واحد يعرض اداءه خلال الاسبوع صدقنى هتخلى الواحد يلتزم جدا و يحاول يطلع ب احسن اداء عنده

----------


## صاحب هدف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ياشباب 
ماكنتش أتوقع أشوف الحماسة دي 
الحمد لله ويارب نعمل حاجة كويسة ترفع الراس         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابــ آدم ــو
					  السلام عليكم
اخباركم جميعا
ازيك ياصحبى
دماغك حلوه ياباشا
بس خلينى اقولك فكره مشروطه بسوال
هل البيب الى بيتاخد نص ليك كمزود ونص للموقع بيتاخد من المتابع او الى بيربط حسابه معاك وله من البروكر نفسه؟
لو بيتاخد من التابع يبقا متكملش باقى مشاركتى 
تحياتى ياصحبى   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
يامرحبا يامرحبا         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					   
اكيد يا استاذ ابو ادم المكسب بيتاخد من التابع 
معتقدش ان البروكر هيوافق ان حد ياخد منه خمس بيب حتي هههههههههههههههههههههههه         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  اهلا يا باشا 
حبيت اقولك بس ان النصف نقطة بتتاخد من العميل مش من البروكر و مش ممنوع ابدا انك تربط حساب شخصى ب اسمك ب حسابك ك مزود حتى لو اكتر من حساب دى حاجة ترجعلك و محدش يقدر يمنعك فيها لان كدا كدا الزولو هيستفيد ب نص نقطة من كل عقد زى ما انت ك مزود هتستفيد مع انها فى الاول و الاخر فلوسك بس هيشاركك فيها الزولو   إستنوا شوية ياجماعة 
البروكرز لما تجبلهم عميل بيدوك نقطة ودي حاجة معروفة ولولاها ماكناش شوفنا حاجة إسمها منتديات فوركس 
المهم , التابع حسب مافهمت لازم يكون حسابه تحت رعاية الزولو
يبقى أي صفقة بتتفتح عند التابع الزولو بيكسب من البروكر نقطة 
وعشان الزولو يشتغل بيتقاسم النقطة دي مع المزودين 
يعني الزولو بيكسب نص بيب والمزود بيكسب نص بيب  
بصو للصورة دي    
هو ده إلي بيتكلم عنه أبو آدم 
إيه الغاية منها لو كان النص بيب بيتاخد من التابع  
ده حتى صاحب الترتيب الاول عامل كده  
إيه رأيكم ؟*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> ربنا يزيدك يا باشا و ترجع ل مستواك تانى ان شاء الله 
> عاوز اضيف ملحوظة على كلامك برضو ان المركز الاول فى الموقع طريقته عادية جدا جدا و اى واحد فينا ممكن يعملها كل يوم عادى جدا هو ميزته هى الاستمرارية على نفس الاداء من غير اى تغيير يعنى بيفتح فى اليوم من صفقة ال 3 صفقات و هدفه 9 الى 20 بيب على حسب الحركة و ممكن يقفل على خسارة عادى و اعتقد انه فعلا بيربح يوميا من 4 الاف فيما فوق و ربنا يكرمنا و حد فينا يعرف ينطره من المركز دا  ان شاء الله

 الله يكرمك يا حبى  
كلامك كله مظبوط  عن المزود الاول   
هو بقاله اكثر من سنة  شغال مع الزولو  حوالى سنة ونصف  وأفضل ما يتميز به هو انه عارف شغله  وملتزم بخطة معينة  مش بيغيرها  
يلا ان شاء الله نبدأ منافسة شريفة وخلال  شهرين او ثلاثة  على الاكثر نصبح من ال 10 الأوائل   
على فكرة انا قعدت قبل كدة مدة  طويلة ترتيبى من 25  الى 15  ومرة واحدة دخلت داخل ال 10 الاوائل  اصبحت رقم 9 لكن من ساعتها مشفتتش نور  ترتيبى  تراجع الى 800  علشان كدة قررت  افتح مزود جديد    
بالمناسبة   انا بتابع المزودين العرب  والمصريين  فى المقدمة  المركز الاول  رقم 22  ويدير  حوالى 134 الف  دولار 
المركز الثانى رقم  52 ويدير حوالى مليون ونصف دولار  المركز الثالث رقم 59 ويدير حوالى 800 الف دولار

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحب هدف
					  طب عشان نعلي ترتيبنا بسرعة 
لو ربطت حسابي الحقيقي إلي داخل بيه كمزود مع أحد المزودين المتقدمين أو مع عدة مزودين إيه إلي ممكن يحصل   الملف المرفق 319332         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  مينفعش تربط حسابك ك مزود ب مزود تانى و حتى لو ينفع النتايج الى هتعتمد هى بس النتايج بتاعت شغلك انت فقط لا غير مع انه اصلا مينفعش انك تضيف مزود ل شغلك وانت نفسك مزود دا الى انا اعرفه   آسف انا ماوضحتش الفكرة كويس 
انا عندي حساب بشركة fxdd بيناتاته مثلا 
U:12345
P:abc123
حروح للزولو هعمل حساب تابع وأربطه مع حسابي في شركة fxdd وحضيف عليه 3 أو 4 مزودين مخضرمين  
وبنفس الوقت حفتح حساب مزود إشارة وأربطه مع نفس الحساب بتاع fxdd 
إيه إلي حيحصل  الشباب المزودين لما يفتحوا صفقات هتتفتح عندي في حسابي بتاع fxdd ولما تتفتح الصفقات بالحساب ده المفروض تنزل في حسابي بتاع المزود وبالتالي حتروح الصفقات للتابعين عندي 
أعتقد كده وضحت ودلوقتي تقدر تقلي رأيك         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السديري
					  
هههههههههههه اجرااااام       ههههههه هو إنت لسه شفت حاجة 
لو الكلام إلي فوق مش هينفع عشان في رقابة أو أي سبب تاني ممكن نعمل كده      *

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					   
اكيد يا استاذ ابو ادم المكسب بيتاخد من التابع 
معتقدش ان البروكر هيوافق ان حد ياخد منه خمس بيب حتي هههههههههههههههههههههههه         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  اهلا يا باشا 
حبيت اقولك بس ان النصف نقطة بتتاخد من العميل مش من البروكر و مش ممنوع ابدا انك تربط حساب شخصى ب اسمك ب حسابك ك مزود حتى لو اكتر من حساب دى حاجة ترجعلك و محدش يقدر يمنعك فيها لان كدا كدا الزولو هيستفيد ب نص نقطة من كل عقد زى ما انت ك مزود هتستفيد مع انها فى الاول و الاخر فلوسك بس هيشاركك فيها الزولو   مساء الخير
اهلا وسهلا ياشباب
معلش اتاكدو من الموضوع ده
البروكر بيدفع اكتر من 5 دولار بكتير
طالما معاك محفظه وبتعمل سبريد وعدد لوتات البروكر بجيبك وبتجيبه شمال ويمين ^_*
انت الى بتشغل البروكر مش هو الى بيشغلك من الاخر هو الى بيحتاجك
فانت كمزود اشاره بتعمل خير فى البروكرات وبتخلى العملاء بتاعتهم يعملو صفقات واسبريد كتير فعادى جدا البيب بيرجعلكم
تاكدو شباب*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  هههههههههههههههههه طيب تعالى نتسابق على مين يجيبه الاول بقى  
ربنا يوفق يا باشا بس خلينا نعمل ابديت كدا كل اسبوع ولا اسبوعين مثلا كل واحد يعرض اداءه خلال الاسبوع صدقنى هتخلى الواحد يلتزم جدا و يحاول يطلع ب احسن اداء عنده   ان شاء الله
عموما انا بيانات حسابي موجودة في توقيعي علي موقع فوركس بوك و بتتحدث كل يوم
بخصوص الزولوترسدر ممكن نخليها كل اسبوع بس قدام شوية لانك لازم فالاول تعمل 31 صفقة عشان تظهر فالترتيب و دول بالنسبة لي هياخدوا اكتر من اسبوع 
بالتفويق لينا كلنا ان شاء الله*

----------


## السديري

> *   
> آسف انا ماوضحتش الفكرة كويس 
> انا عندي حساب بشركة fxdd بيناتاته مثلا 
> U:12345
> P:abc123
> حروح للزولو هعمل حساب تابع وأربطه مع حسابي في شركة fxdd وحضيف عليه 3 أو 4 مزودين مخضرمين  
> وبنفس الوقت حفتح حساب مزود إشارة وأربطه مع نفس الحساب بتاع fxdd 
> إيه إلي حيحصل  الشباب المزودين لما يفتحوا صفقات هتتفتح عندي في حسابي بتاع fxdd ولما تتفتح الصفقات بالحساب ده المفروض تنزل في حسابي بتاع المزود وبالتالي حتروح الصفقات للتابعين عندي 
> أعتقد كده وضحت ودلوقتي تقدر تقلي رأيك    
> ...

 هههههههه 
بصراحة توني ادري هالحركة ممكن تسويها  
مبدع

----------


## السديري

> * 
> كلامك صحيح الي حد ما يا سديري باشا
> لكن متنساش ان نص نقطة لو حسابات المتابعين لك حجمها كبير هتكون مكسب حلو برده خصوصا لو حجم حسابك الاساسي مش كبير اوي
> لكن طبعا لو بتشتغل اسكالبينج هتكسب اكتر بكتير
> عشان كدا لازم تقولنا علي طريقة اسكالبنج حلوي انتا بتستخدمها عشان نجربها  يا باشا هههههههههههه*

  

> هو فعلا كدا يا اخ سديرى مفيش احسن من فتح و لو صفقة كل يوم عشان تستفاد ماديا على الاقل و برضو ممكن تمشى ب نظام السوينج عادى لكن محاولة فتح صفقة كل يوم او يومين هتفيد كتير فى التقييم و العائد المادى لو ليك تابعين

 موفقين  :Rose:

----------


## صاحب هدف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
تحياتي للكل  
عند ربط حسابي كمزود مع حسابي الحقيقي هناك هذا الخيار    
ياترى الخيار ده إيجابي ولا سلبي وياترى هتتحسب النتائج ويقدمني في الترتيب ولا ده عشان حاجة تانية 
ياريت حد يكلمنا عنه شوية *

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحب هدف
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
تحياتي للكل  
عند ربط حسابي كمزود مع حسابي الحقيقي هناك هذا الخيار    
ياترى الخيار ده إيجابي ولا سلبي وياترى هتتحسب النتائج ويقدمني في الترتيب ولا ده عشان حاجة تانية 
ياريت حد يكلمنا عنه شوية     معنديش فكرة بصراحة بس اعتقد هيكون ايجابي لو نتايجك السابقة ايجابية*

----------


## moneyboker

> * 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
> اهلا أخوي  
> 1- هذا يعتمد على حجم العقد الذي تم فتحه في حساب التابع 
> يعني إنت مثلا عندك تابع وفتح صفقة النقطة بـ 1 دولار فإنت بتحصل على نص دولار ولو عندك 10 تابعين كل واحد دخل النقطة بدولار يبقى إنت بتحصل على 5 دولار 
> 2- تحصل على هذه النقاط عند تزويدك لإشارات بيع او شراء
> عند فتح أي صفقة في حسابك فإن مثيل لهذه الصفقة يفتح في حسابات التابعين 
> 3- سحب المال عن طريق الباي بال او حوالة بنكية  *

 السلام عليكم اخي صاحب هدف 
شكرا جزيلا لردك و لكن هل تدفع حقا ام انها ممكن تنصب و  ايه المطلوب عشان اسحب بحواله بنكيه و كم تستغرق من الوقت و هل يجب ان اكون فاتح حساب بلدولار و انا اسف لو اثقلت عليك و دمتم بود

----------


## moneyboker

> 1- النص نقطة هى نصف قيمة اى نقطة يدخل بها التابع لك ,,, مثال انا تابع ليك وانت دخلت عقد و انا رابط حسابى بيك انك لما تدخل العقد دا هدخل انا النقطة ب 1 دولار فا بالتالى انت اول ما العقد يتفتح هتاخد نصف دولار اى نصف نقطة من حقك بغض النظر عن مكسبى او خسارتى ,,, قييس على كدا لو النقطة ب 10 هتاخد نصف نقطة يعنى 5 دولار  
> 2- الاجابة فى رقم 1 ,, اول ما تفتح عقد بتتحسبلك نصف نقطة من العميل  
> 3- السحب بيتم عن طريق موقع الزولو على حسابك البنكى بس السحب ممكن يستغرق شهر او اكثر

 شكرا جزيلا لردك
و لكن اليست شهر او اكثر هذه تجعلنا نشك انها ممكن تكون -----؟

----------


## Leonardo

> شكرا جزيلا لردك
> و لكن اليست شهر او اكثر هذه تجعلنا نشك انها ممكن تكون -----؟

 لا يا صديقى شهر علشان يجمع النصف نقطة لكل العقود من جميع البروكرات الى شغالة بيها التابعين لك ,, هو مش شهر يمعنى الكلمة هو من 15 يوم ل شهر عشان يجمعوها و يبعتوها لكن تدخل فى الحساب البنكى عندك امتى دى ترجع لبلدك طبعا

----------


## Leonardo

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
> تحياتي للكل  
> عند ربط حسابي كمزود مع حسابي الحقيقي هناك هذا الخيار    
> ياترى الخيار ده إيجابي ولا سلبي وياترى هتتحسب النتائج ويقدمني في الترتيب ولا ده عشان حاجة تانية 
> ياريت حد يكلمنا عنه شوية *

 ايجابى لو نتائجك ايجابية بس الاحسن انك تبدأ واحد جديد نه هيحسبلك اسوء صفقة كانت بالسالب عندك على انها دروداون فا انت لو بادىء حساب جديد هتقدر تتحكم فيها ب شغلك الا اذا كانت نتائج الحساب دا ايجابية اوى

----------


## السديري

في اخ من البحرين ترتيبه 27 يدير محفظة 2 مليون دولار 
يشتغل بعقود ستاندرد 
الله يوفقه

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> * 
> ان شاء الله
> عموما انا بيانات حسابي موجودة في توقيعي علي موقع فوركس بوك و بتتحدث كل يوم
> بخصوص الزولوترسدر ممكن نخليها كل اسبوع بس قدام شوية لانك لازم فالاول تعمل 31 صفقة عشان تظهر فالترتيب و دول بالنسبة لي هياخدوا اكتر من اسبوع 
> بالتفويق لينا كلنا ان شاء الله*

 انا احيانا بفتح  10 صفقات فى وقت واحد   طبعا  لازم اكون متابع او واضع استوب لوز  علشان  الدرو داون ميكبرش  ويدمر الاداء  
المهم انى بظهر فى صفحة الاداء خلال  يومين   تقريبا

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

بالنسبة للاخ صاحب  هدف    لو نتائجك السابقة ايجابية  فهذا سوف يعود بالايجاب على اداء  المزود تبعك   
لكن نصيحة منى لك  لا تتعب  نفسك  فى نقل صفقات الغير  وتفتح بها صفقات فى مزود الاشارة الخاص بك  لانها فيها شبة  سرقة مجهود الغير

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> السلام عليكم اخي صاحب هدف 
> شكرا جزيلا لردك و لكن هل تدفع حقا ام انها ممكن تنصب و  ايه المطلوب عشان اسحب بحواله بنكيه و كم تستغرق من الوقت و هل يجب ان اكون فاتح حساب بلدولار و انا اسف لو اثقلت عليك و دمتم بود

 انا سحبت منهم مرتين حتى الان والثالثة ستصل غدا او بعد غد  حسب كلام الدعم ان شاء الله   
افضل وسيلة للسحب  الحوالة البنكية ويتم خصم 45  دولار مصاريف التحويل ايا كان المبلغ  
كما  يجب ان تاخذ فى الحسبان ان  بعد طلب الاموال  تصل لحسابك البنكى بعدها  ب50  يوم  هذه نقطة هامة  . 
نقطة اخرى يغفل عنها الكثير   وهو ان الشهر الذى نتائجه سلبية  يتم خصم اموالك  حتى لو كانت عمولتك  20 الف دولار  
لذالك  يجب عدم التهور  ويجب ان ينتهى الشهر ونتائجك ايجابية ولو ربح نقطة واحدة

----------


## forex king

> انا سحبت منهم مرتين حتى الان والثالثة ستصل غدا او بعد غد  حسب كلام الدعم ان شاء الله   
> افضل وسيلة للسحب  الحوالة البنكية ويتم خصم 45  دولار مصاريف التحويل ايا كان المبلغ  
> كما  يجب ان تاخذ فى الحسبان ان  بعد طلب الاموال  تصل لحسابك البنكى بعدها  ب50  يوم  هذه نقطة هامة  . 
> نقطة اخرى يغفل عنها الكثير   وهو ان الشهر الذى نتائجه سلبية  يتم خصم اموالك  حتى لو كانت عمولتك  20 الف دولار  
> لذالك  يجب عدم التهور  ويجب ان ينتهى الشهر ونتائجك ايجابية ولو ربح نقطة واحدة

 كيف يتم حساب الشهر هل من اول الشهر الميلادى ولا من تاريخ تسجيلك ؟
هل يتم خصم عمولات الشهر الذى لم تحقق فيه نتائج ايجابية فقط ام يتم خصم كل العمولات المحققه سابقا ؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  انا احيانا بفتح  10 صفقات فى وقت واحد   طبعا  لازم اكون متابع او واضع استوب لوز  علشان  الدرو داون ميكبرش  ويدمر الاداء  
المهم انى بظهر فى صفحة الاداء خلال  يومين   تقريبا   موفق ان شاء الله يا حبي*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  انا سحبت منهم مرتين حتى الان والثالثة ستصل غدا او بعد غد  حسب كلام الدعم ان شاء الله   
افضل وسيلة للسحب  الحوالة البنكية ويتم خصم 45  دولار مصاريف التحويل ايا كان المبلغ  
كما  يجب ان تاخذ فى الحسبان ان  بعد طلب الاموال  تصل لحسابك البنكى بعدها  ب50  يوم  هذه نقطة هامة  . 
نقطة اخرى يغفل عنها الكثير   وهو ان الشهر الذى نتائجه سلبية  يتم خصم اموالك  حتى لو كانت عمولتك  20 الف دولار  
لذالك  يجب عدم التهور  ويجب ان ينتهى الشهر ونتائجك ايجابية ولو ربح نقطة واحدة   معلش يا حبي ياريت توضحلي النقطة دي شوية
يعني انا لو مثلا لي عندهم 2000 دولار و قبل ما اسحبهم جيت في شهر و خسرت خسارة كبيرة لا قدر الله
كدا هياخدوا ال2000 دولار او هيقللوهم؟*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

شوفوا يا شباب  بالنسبة للعمولة  قبل اى شيء  لازم تعرفوا أقل مبلغ لسحب العمولة   100 دولار   مثال بسيط لطريقة احتساب العمولة او خصمها  
انا الان  مزود اشارة بدات يوم  20/4  تمام   
من يوم 1/5  هتظهر خانة جديدة استطبع من خلالها سحب اى شيء حققته فى شهر 4   
واثناء العمل فى شهر 5 كل الصفقات يتم احتسابها فى خانة منفصلة الكلام ده لو انت عملت طلب سحب لشهر 4  
لو معملتش كله هيكون على بعض  لكن برده هيكون موضحلك عمولة شهر 4 لو حدها  وعمولة شهر 5  يعنى هتكون عارف انت حققت كام فى 4 وكام فى 5  
بالنسبة للخصومات  لو فى شهر 4 حققت عمولة  2000 دولار  ونتائجك ايجابية تستطيع عمل طلب سحب لهم   
لو الفلوس لسة موصلتش وشهر 5 النتائج جاءت سلبية  ومحقق عمولة  3000  فلوسك بتاعت شهر 4 هتوصلك عادى  ولكن فلوس شهر 5 
هتاخد وقتها الطبيعى 50 يوم وفى الاخر  هيقولك تم الغاء الطلب  لانك نتائجك سلبية وهيبعتلك ايميل بالكلام ده ومش هتلاقى فلوس شهر 5 فى الحساب  .  
انا حصلت معايا  ولكن الحمد لله كان مبلغ صغير  .   
نقطة مهمةة جدا  فى حالتين فقط  ممكن فلوسك كلها  تروح عليك  حتى لو كنت محقق فى بعض الشهور نتائج ايجابية  برده فلوسك هتروح عليك  
والحالتين هما  اولا  لو صفقة واحدة عملت تراجع او خسارة اكثر من 700  نقطة   
الحالة الثانية لو مجموع الدرو داون اكبر من مجموع الربح   
يعنى لو محقق ربح الف نقطة والدرو داون الفين نقطة .   
اى استفسار اخر لا تترددوا

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

بالنسبة لاحتساب نتائج النقاط  او احتساب العمولات  بداية كل شهر ميلادى

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> في اخ من البحرين ترتيبه 27 يدير محفظة 2 مليون دولار 
> يشتغل بعقود ستاندرد 
> الله يوفقه

 بسم الله ما شاء الله  
ياريت لو نعمل احصائية عن المزودين العرب تكون دقيقة   
علشان نشوف العرب  وصلوا لايه فى عالم الفوركس   
خاصة وان المنطقة العربية  تعتبر مستهدفة  من شركات الوساطة

----------


## youssef12

> بالنسبة لاحتساب نتائج النقاط  او احتساب العمولات  بداية كل شهر ميلادى

 شكرا لك اخي على التوضيح .انا اكملت 33 صفقة يوم الجمعة ومازلت لم اظهر في صفحة الاداء .بحثت 4200 الاوائل ولم اجد .شيء اخر بالنسبة لي فتحت لهم صفقتين حققوا 1000 نقطة لكن كان هناك تراجع قبل الهذف .هل هذا الذي يسمى الداودراون .هل تنصحني بفتح حساب جديد ام اكمال هذا الحساب الذي بداته قبل 3 اسابيع .وسؤال اخير كم من شهر تحتاج لتصبح مع العشرين الاوائل وتستطيع تحقق ذخل .وشكرا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*شكرا جيزلا علي الدود الوافية يا باشا*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> شكرا لك اخي على التوضيح .انا اكملت 33 صفقة يوم الجمعة ومازلت لم اظهر في صفحة الاداء .بحثت 4200 الاوائل ولم اجد .شيء اخر بالنسبة لي فتحت لهم صفقتين حققوا 1000 نقطة لكن كان هناك تراجع قبل الهذف .هل هذا الذي يسمى الداودراون .هل تنصحني بفتح حساب جديد ام اكمال هذا الحساب الذي بداته قبل 3 اسابيع .وسؤال اخير كم من شهر تحتاج لتصبح مع العشرين الاوائل وتستطيع تحقق ذخل .وشكرا

 اذا اغلقت 33  صفقة سليمة لابد ان تظهر فى صفحة الاداء  بعد اغلاق اخر صفقة باربع ساعات   
السؤال الثانى اذا كان الدرو داون او الحد الاقصي للتراجع  تجاوز النصف انصحك تشتغل على مزود جديد   
السؤال الثالث  بعد عمل شهر واحد تستطيع ان تكون من ال 20 الاوائل

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

للأسف المزود رقم  27  طلع هندى وليس بحرينى

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> *شكرا جيزلا علي الدود الوافية يا باشا*

 العفو يا احمد   احنا كلنا عاوزيين نساعد ونشجع بعض

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  شوفوا يا شباب  بالنسبة للعمولة  قبل اى شيء  لازم تعرفوا أقل مبلغ لسحب العمولة   100 دولار   مثال بسيط لطريقة احتساب العمولة او خصمها  
انا الان  مزود اشارة بدات يوم  20/4  تمام   
من يوم 1/5  هتظهر خانة جديدة استطبع من خلالها سحب اى شيء حققته فى شهر 4   
واثناء العمل فى شهر 5 كل الصفقات يتم احتسابها فى خانة منفصلة الكلام ده لو انت عملت طلب سحب لشهر 4  
لو معملتش كله هيكون على بعض  لكن برده هيكون موضحلك عمولة شهر 4 لو حدها  وعمولة شهر 5  يعنى هتكون عارف انت حققت كام فى 4 وكام فى 5  
بالنسبة للخصومات  لو فى شهر 4 حققت عمولة  2000 دولار  ونتائجك ايجابية تستطيع عمل طلب سحب لهم   
لو الفلوس لسة موصلتش وشهر 5 النتائج جاءت سلبية  ومحقق عمولة  3000  فلوسك بتاعت شهر 4 هتوصلك عادى  ولكن فلوس شهر 5 
هتاخد وقتها الطبيعى 50 يوم وفى الاخر  هيقولك تم الغاء الطلب  لانك نتائجك سلبية وهيبعتلك ايميل بالكلام ده ومش هتلاقى فلوس شهر 5 فى الحساب  .  
انا حصلت معايا  ولكن الحمد لله كان مبلغ صغير  .   
نقطة مهمةة جدا  فى حالتين فقط  ممكن فلوسك كلها  تروح عليك  حتى لو كنت محقق فى بعض الشهور نتائج ايجابية  برده فلوسك هتروح عليك  
والحالتين هما  اولا  لو صفقة واحدة عملت تراجع او خسارة اكثر من 700  نقطة   
الحالة الثانية لو مجموع الدرو داون اكبر من مجموع الربح   
يعنى لو محقق ربح الف نقطة والدرو داون الفين نقطة .   
اى استفسار اخر لا تترددوا   السلام عليكم 
طيب لو الواحد وقف عمليات بعد طلب السحب لحد ما يوصله المبلغ ؟ عشان ما يتخصم منه حاجة لا قدر الله لو اشتغل بأداء سيء 
ممكن يكون ده حل عملي ؟*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DXB FX
					   
السلام عليكم 
طيب لو الواحد وقف عمليات بعد طلب السحب لحد ما يوصله المبلغ ؟ عشان ما يتخصم منه حاجة لا قدر الله لو اشتغل بأداء سيء 
ممكن يكون ده حل عملي ؟    فكرة حلوة فعلن
بس اعتقد لو قعدت فترة طويلة متجرش ده بياثر علي ترتيبك يعني كان مكتوب علي الموقع انك لو قعدت 3 شهور من غير متاجرة بيوقفوا حسابك تقريبا من الموقع او حاجة زيك دا*

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					   
فكرة حلوة فعلن
بس اعتقد لو قعدت فترة طويلة متجرش ده بياثر علي ترتيبك يعني كان مكتوب علي الموقع انك لو قعدت 3 شهور من غير متاجرة بيوقفوا حسابك تقريبا من الموقع او حاجة زيك دا   هههههههههه 
صح ده كمان مشكلة تانية 
هما كمان أولاد لذين  
يبقى أفضل حل انه الواحد يخفف من العمليات خلال فترة السحب*

----------


## Leonardo

> شوفوا يا شباب  بالنسبة للعمولة  قبل اى شيء  لازم تعرفوا أقل مبلغ لسحب العمولة   100 دولار   مثال بسيط لطريقة احتساب العمولة او خصمها  
> انا الان  مزود اشارة بدات يوم  20/4  تمام   
> من يوم 1/5  هتظهر خانة جديدة استطبع من خلالها سحب اى شيء حققته فى شهر 4   
> واثناء العمل فى شهر 5 كل الصفقات يتم احتسابها فى خانة منفصلة الكلام ده لو انت عملت طلب سحب لشهر 4  
> لو معملتش كله هيكون على بعض  لكن برده هيكون موضحلك عمولة شهر 4 لو حدها  وعمولة شهر 5  يعنى هتكون عارف انت حققت كام فى 4 وكام فى 5  
> بالنسبة للخصومات  لو فى شهر 4 حققت عمولة  2000 دولار  ونتائجك ايجابية تستطيع عمل طلب سحب لهم   
> لو الفلوس لسة موصلتش وشهر 5 النتائج جاءت سلبية  ومحقق عمولة  3000  فلوسك بتاعت شهر 4 هتوصلك عادى  ولكن فلوس شهر 5 
> هتاخد وقتها الطبيعى 50 يوم وفى الاخر  هيقولك تم الغاء الطلب  لانك نتائجك سلبية وهيبعتلك ايميل بالكلام ده ومش هتلاقى فلوس شهر 5 فى الحساب  .  
> انا حصلت معايا  ولكن الحمد لله كان مبلغ صغير  .   
> ...

 اول مرة اعرف النقطة بتاعت ان الاداء السىء فى شهر معين بيحرمك من فلوسك دى ,, يا ريت تقولنا يا باشا قرأتها فين او عرفتها منين لانى مش لقيتها فى موقعهم

----------


## السديري

> للأسف المزود رقم  27  طلع هندى وليس بحرينى

  تغير ترتيبه الى العاشر :Thumbs Up:   :Teeth Smile:  
الله يبارك له

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DXB FX
					   
هههههههههه 
صح ده كمان مشكلة تانية 
هما كمان أولاد لذين  
يبقى أفضل حل انه الواحد يخفف من العمليات خلال فترة السحب   تمام يا باشا
و ان شاء الله كل اللي شياركوا تكون نتائجهم ايجابية و يكسبوا منه باذن الله*

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					   
تمام يا باشا
و ان شاء الله كل اللي شياركوا تكون نتائجهم ايجابية و يكسبوا منه باذن الله   إن شاء الله يا غالي 
تسلم على تجاوبك الجميل*

----------


## forex king

خدوا المعلومة الطازة دى 
لو لسه ما كملتش 31 صفقة وعايز تشوف صفحة ادائك تعمل ايه ؟
هتروح على الملف الشخصى بتاعك وتربط حسابك فى الزولو بحسابك فى الفيس بوك وتوافق انك ينشر على الحائط بتاعك ومع اول صفقة هتقفلها هتلقيه نشر نتيجتها على الوول وكمان رابط لصفحتك ادائك بس من غير احصاءيات  ولاكن تستطيع انك تشوف صفقاتك المفتوحه والمغلقة ونسبة الربح والتراجع 
احيانا تفتح صفقة تظهر عادى فى حسابك ولاكن لا تظهر فى صفحة الاداء والسبب اما انك تكون فتحتها اثناء عدم ربط الميتاتريدر بحسابك وده عشان يحاربوا الجوست تريدر او انك فتحت صفقتين ورا بعض بدون انتظار 15 ثانية فيحسب واحده والثانية لا 
لانه عملها معايا واكل عليا صفقة ب79 بيب لم تحسب من ضمن نتائجى ولاكنها تظهر فى حسابى عادى واعتقد ده السبب للناس اللى اكملت اكثر من 31 صفقة ولم تظهر بعد فى صفحة المزودين

----------


## Trend Trader

موضوع رائع فعلا لكن يحتاج صبر و متابرة لتحقيق نتائج كويسة و انا ايضا اعمل كمزود اشارة والمشكل ليس في الترتيب بل في التابعين فهناك من يحقق مكاسب رائعة ودو ترتيب عالي لكن معندوش تابعين و نحن العرب عارفين السبب لان الاجانب معنهش ثقة فينا هذا و الله اعلم و بالتوفيق لكم

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> * 
> السلام عليكم 
> طيب لو الواحد وقف عمليات بعد طلب السحب لحد ما يوصله المبلغ ؟ عشان ما يتخصم منه حاجة لا قدر الله لو اشتغل بأداء سيء 
> ممكن يكون ده حل عملي ؟*

 انا عن نفسي مش شايف انه حل عملى  هو الحل الحقيقى الحذر  وانك تعمل المستحيل  بحيث يكون  عدد النقاط نهاية الشهر بالموجب وليس بالسالب يعنى لو وصلت ليوم 25  وفارق الربح اكبر بقليل وقتها يكون الافضل انك توقف عملياتك اما لو الارباح اكبر بكثير فكمل شغل عادى  

> * 
> فكرة حلوة فعلن
> بس اعتقد لو قعدت فترة طويلة متجرش ده بياثر علي ترتيبك يعني كان مكتوب علي الموقع انك لو قعدت 3 شهور من غير متاجرة بيوقفوا حسابك تقريبا من الموقع او حاجة زيك دا*

  بالفعل لو مر شهر من غير ما يكون فى عمليات على الحساب الحساب بيقف  وفلوسك لو كنت عامل طلب سحب بتوصلك فى ميعادها حتى لو الحساب وقف   . اما لو مكنتش عامل طلب سحب  وحسابك وقف ومر شهر على وقوف حسابك  فكدة فلوسك تروح عليك وليس من حقك تطالب بفلوسك  . ده بند موجود ومكتوب   

> اول مرة اعرف النقطة بتاعت ان الاداء السىء فى شهر معين بيحرمك من فلوسك دى ,, يا ريت تقولنا يا باشا قرأتها فين او عرفتها منين لانى مش لقيتها فى موقعهم

  هو بند جديد و موجودة فى دليل مزود الاشارة وحصلت معايا من كام شهر  وتم حرمانى من فلوسي لان الخسارة كانت اكبر  وهذا البند معمول خصيصا للحفاظ على اموال المستثمرين وتشجيعا لهم  وحتى يكبحوا شهوات الطمع لدى مزودى الاشارة .  

> تغير ترتيبه الى العاشر  
> الله يبارك له

 بالفعل اخى هو فى المركز العاشر  أسأل الله ان يوفقه  وهو يعتبر أول عربى  من حيث التقيم  الان على مستوى العالم   
لكن من يتبعه يجب ان يتوخى الحذر لان  الدرو داون بتاعه كبير جدا  4300  نقطة  يعنى يجب حجم النقطة لا يزيد عن 10 سنت لكل 1200 دولار

----------


## forex king

> اذا اغلقت 33  صفقة سليمة لابد ان تظهر فى صفحة الاداء  بعد اغلاق اخر صفقة باربع ساعات   
> السؤال الثانى اذا كان الدرو داون او الحد الاقصي للتراجع  تجاوز النصف انصحك تشتغل على مزود جديد   
> السؤال الثالث  بعد عمل شهر واحد تستطيع ان تكون من ال 20 الاوائل

 عند عمل مزود جديد هل يتعرف عليك الزولو ؟
لانى ارى فى صفحة بعض المزودين كلمة : يعرف هذا المزود ب .............
كيف يعرف الزولو ان هذا المزود كان يعمل باسم اخر؟

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> عند عمل مزود جديد هل يتعرف عليك الزولو ؟
> لانى ارى فى صفحة بعض المزودين كلمة : يعرف هذا المزود ب .............
> كيف يعرف الزولو ان هذا المزود كان يعمل باسم اخر؟

 احيانا يتعرف عليك اخى  اما عن طريق الايميل او عن طريق الاى بى

----------


## sameh seef

_بارك الله فيكم يا شباب 
انا سعيد جدا بتفاعل الجميع مع هذا الموضوع الهام جدا وعن نفسى شخصيا استفدت كثيرا من كلام  الاعضاء وان شاء الله ادخل المنافسه قريبا
السؤال هنا انا لى حساب حقيقى فى شركه فيكسول ولكنى  لااريد ربطه بالمزود الذى سانشئه 
ساقوم بربط حساب اخر لانى لن اعمل باستراتيجيتى وطريقتى على المزود ساعمل بطريقه اخرى 
السؤال افتح حساب حقيقى اخر ام حساب تجريبى
وهل يتاثر المزود بهذا من حيث التقيم والاداء ؟
ام ان الاثنين يساو بعض والمهم هو الاداء والنقاط ؟؟؟_

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

المزود بحساب حقيقى يعطونه تقيم اكبر هكذا قال لى الدعم الفنى  
ولكن اذا كان ادائك ممتاز بحساب تجريبى فلا يوجد ما يمنع من احتلالك للمركز الاول     
مثل الامريكانى الذى يحتل المركز الاول حاليا هو يعمل بحساب تجريبى ومع ذالك فى المقدمة

----------


## Point system

لو دخلو تحتك تابعين من فلسطين المحتله  اقصد الاسرائيليين هل يمكن ان ترفض دخولهم تحتك   واذا لم تستطيع ماحكم تربحهم من ادارتك لمحافظهم :Emoticon1:

----------


## sameh seef

> المزود بحساب حقيقى يعطونه تقيم اكبر هكذا قال لى الدعم الفنى  
> ولكن اذا كان ادائك ممتاز بحساب تجريبى فلا يوجد ما يمنع من احتلالك للمركز الاول     
> مثل الامريكانى الذى يحتل المركز الاول حاليا هو يعمل بحساب تجريبى ومع ذالك فى المقدمة

  شكرا لك يا جميل على الدعم
طيب الحساب التجريبى مدته شهر 
ماذا بعد الشهر هل اقوم بفتح حساب اخر تجريب 
عادى يعنى ولا ايه النظام ؟؟؟

----------


## السديري

> المزود بحساب حقيقى يعطونه تقيم اكبر هكذا قال لى الدعم الفنى  
> ولكن اذا كان ادائك ممتاز بحساب تجريبى فلا يوجد ما يمنع من احتلالك للمركز الاول     
> مثل الامريكانى الذى يحتل المركز الاول حاليا هو يعمل بحساب تجريبى ومع ذالك فى المقدمة

  
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  اليس حساب التجريبي مدته 30 يوماً فقط ؟ 
من رأي الافضل يكون حساب حقيقي لانه ماله مدة محدد و يعطي مصادقية اكثر

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  اليس حساب التجريبي مدته 30 يوماً فقط ؟ 
> من رأي الافضل يكون حساب حقيقي لانه ماله مدة محدد و يعطي مصادقية اكثر

 الحساب التجريبى مع شركة مثل AAAfx مدى الحياة بشرط انك لا تترك الحساب بدون عمل مدة اسبوعين متتاليين

----------


## forex king

بعد انتهاء الحساب التجريبى تفتح واحد غيره وتربطه عادى بحسابك ولن يؤثر فى النتائج لان النتائج مسجلة عند الزولو الحساب هو وسيلة لفتح الصفقات فقط

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> بعد انتهاء الحساب التجريبى تفتح واحد غيره وتربطه عادى بحسابك ولن يؤثر فى النتائج لان النتائج مسجلة عند الزولو الحساب هو وسيلة لفتح الصفقات فقط

 كلام سليم 100 %  
ممكن تشتغل ب 100 حساب تجريبى   
بمعنى  مادمت اغلقت كل الصفقات ممكن تربط حسابك بحساب تجريبى جديد  على اى منصة مدعومة من الزولو وهما حوالى 10 منصات

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> الحساب التجريبى مع شركة مثل AAAfx مدى الحياة بشرط انك لا تترك الحساب بدون عمل مدة اسبوعين متتاليين

 دى معلومة ممتازة   
وتقريبا افضل منصة للعمل هى منصة aaafx  فهى تبع شركة الزولو تريدر نفسها واغلب التابعين حساباتهم  فى هذا البروكر  لذالك  
العمل بهذه المنصة يمنع وجود انزلاق سعرى اثناء التنفيذ

----------


## sameh seef

لى ملاحظه صغيره
عندما اقوم بربط بيانات الحساب التجريبى الذى قمت بانشائه على شركه اف اكس سى ام
طلب منى الاتى فى زولو تريد
اسم المستخدم
اسم المستخدم لحساب MetaTrader4 الذي يدير استشاري الخبرة لك.؟
هل هذا رقم الحساب التجريبى ويوردنى ان اضعه ام اسم صاحب الحساب 
لو رقم الحساب فانا وضعته ولكن كل مره تظهر علامه خطا ام هناك شئ اخر يجب ان اضعه 
رجاء الرد

----------


## Leonardo

> لى ملاحظه صغيره
> عندما اقوم بربط بيانات الحساب التجريبى الذى قمت بانشائه على شركه اف اكس سى ام
> طلب منى الاتى فى زولو تريد
> اسم المستخدم
> اسم المستخدم لحساب MetaTrader4 الذي يدير استشاري الخبرة لك.؟
> هل هذا رقم الحساب التجريبى ويوردنى ان اضعه ام اسم صاحب الحساب 
> لو رقم الحساب فانا وضعته ولكن كل مره تظهر علامه خطا ام هناك شئ اخر يجب ان اضعه 
> رجاء الرد

 انا مش عارف ان كانت سى ام مشتركة مع زولو ولا لآ بس لو مشتركة يبقى هتختار نوع الحساب و اسم الشركة طبعا و بعدين تدخل بيانات الحساب الى هى رقم الحساب و كلمة السر 
اتأكد بس من وجود شركة سى ام فى الليست بتاعت الشركات الى زولو متعاقد معاها

----------


## sameh seef

تم تغير الشركه الى ايزى فوركس وتمت الموافقه ان شاء الله 
اراكم فى قمه الترتيب ان شاء الله هههه

----------


## Leonardo

> تم تغير الشركه الى ايزى فوركس وتمت الموافقه ان شاء الله 
> اراكم فى قمه الترتيب ان شاء الله هههه

 ههههههههههه بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و اكيد هنفرح لاى واحد يكون عربى انه يوصل لقمة الترتيب او ال 10 الاوائل ان شاء الله (( بس اكون انا منهم  :Teeth Smile:  ))

----------


## Trend Trader

انا من بين 10 الاوائل بس بحساب اجنبي و الجمد لله ماشي كويس و العيب الوحيد فيها ان الدفع يستغرق مدة كبيرة و ايضا قفل الحسابات بدون سبب هذا و بالتوفيق لكم و انصحكم انكم تبحتون عن تابعين خارج الموقع و هذا ما فعلت و الحمد لله

----------


## Leonardo

> انا من بين 10 الاوائل بس بحساب اجنبي و الجمد لله ماشي كويس و العيب الوحيد فيها ان الدفع يستغرق مدة كبيرة و ايضا قفل الحسابات بدون سبب هذا و بالتوفيق لكم و انصحكم انكم تبحتون عن تابعين خارج الموقع و هذا ما فعلت و الحمد لله

  بالتوفيق ليك يا باشا بس عاوز افهم اخر سطر فى كلامك ,, يعنى ايه نبحث عن تابعين خارج الموقع ؟ قصد حضرتك يعنى الواحد يعمل دعايا ل نفسه فى مواقع تانية ؟

----------


## moneyboker

> بالتوفيق ليك يا باشا بس عاوز افهم اخر سطر فى كلامك ,, يعنى ايه نبحث عن تابعين خارج الموقع ؟ قصد حضرتك يعنى الواحد يعمل دعايا ل نفسه فى مواقع تانية ؟

 السلام عليكم 
هو لازم اكون فاتح حساب بلدولار ولا ايه عشان اسحب

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم 
> هو لازم اكون فاتح حساب بلدولار ولا ايه عشان اسحب

 المفروض اه لكن لو ليك حساب بالمصرى فى اى بنك اسأله الاول اذا كان جايلك تحويل بالدولار من الخارج هيقبله ولا لأ عشان فيه بنوك بتعديها و بتدخلك مصرى عادى لكن الصراحة مش فاكر بنك ايه الى بيعمل كدا

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> السلام عليكم 
> هو لازم اكون فاتح حساب بلدولار ولا ايه عشان اسحب

 حتى لو حسابك بالجنيه المصري وليس دولار  وعملت عملية سحب  
البنك لما الفلوس بتوصل بيفتحلك حساب بالدولار    
انا حصل معايا كدة فى بنك مصر  فرع المرسي ابو العباس الاسلامى   واخذ مصاريف فتح الحساب بالدولار  10 جنيه

----------


## Leonardo

> حتى لو حسابك بالجنيه المصري وليس دولار  وعملت عملية سحب  
> البنك لما الفلوس بتوصل بيفتحلك حساب بالدولار    
> انا حصل معايا كدة فى بنك مصر  فرع المرسي ابو العباس الاسلامى   واخذ مصاريف فتح الحساب بالدولار  10 جنيه

 صح هو بنك مصر  
اخبارك ايه يا باشا فى الترتيب ؟ هتبدأ مزود جديد ولا هتحاول ترجع الى انت عليه ل مستوى كويس ؟

----------


## forex king

> انا من بين 10 الاوائل بس بحساب اجنبي و الجمد لله ماشي كويس و العيب الوحيد فيها ان الدفع يستغرق مدة كبيرة و ايضا قفل الحسابات بدون سبب هذا و بالتوفيق لكم و انصحكم انكم تبحتون عن تابعين خارج الموقع و هذا ما فعلت و الحمد لله

  :016: 
كيف يقفل الحساب بدون سبب ؟

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

ابشركم السحب الثالث وصل الان بفضل الله  
خرج من الزولو امس ووصل الان الى حسابى البنكى 3 الاف دولار  أسأل الله ان يبارك فيهم  
والله مشروع الزولو ممتاز  لكن يحتاج عدم طمع  وصبر   
انا كان معى حساب بدير به مبلغ ضخم  وكانت تطلع لى يومية ممتازة ولكنى طمعت ان ازيد ربحى اليومى فكانت النتيجة اننى سابدأ  من الاول بمزود جديد لان المزود الذى طمعت فيه اداءه انحدر جدا بسبب الاستعجال  
لذالك  احذرزكم من الطمع واستعجال الربح

----------


## forex king

> ابشركم السحب الثالث وصل الان بفضل الله  
> خرج من الزولو امس ووصل الان الى حسابى البنكى 3 الاف دولار  أسأل الله ان يبارك فيهم  
> والله مشروع الزولو ممتاز  لكن يحتاج عدم طمع  وصبر   
> انا كان معى حساب بدير به مبلغ ضخم  وكانت تطلع لى يومية ممتازة ولكنى طمعت ان ازيد ربحى اليومى فكانت النتيجة اننى سابدأ  من الاول بمزود جديد لان المزود الذى طمعت فيه اداءه انحدر جدا بسبب الاستعجال  
> لذالك  احذرزكم من الطمع واستعجال الربح

 ارباح مبارك ان شاء الله 
ممكن تعطينا اسم او رابط الحساب اللى انحدر عشان نتعلم من الاخطاء

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

alexandriafx

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

على فكرة سوف اقوم بالغائه

----------


## forex king

> على فكرة سوف اقوم بالغائه

 انا شايف ان نتائجه كويسة تحتاج فقط انك تزود عدد النقاط عشان الدرو داون يقل بس

----------


## youssef12

> ابشركم السحب الثالث وصل الان بفضل الله  
> خرج من الزولو امس ووصل الان الى حسابى البنكى 3 الاف دولار  أسأل الله ان يبارك فيهم  
> والله مشروع الزولو ممتاز  لكن يحتاج عدم طمع  وصبر   
> انا كان معى حساب بدير به مبلغ ضخم  وكانت تطلع لى يومية ممتازة ولكنى طمعت ان ازيد ربحى اليومى فكانت النتيجة اننى سابدأ  من الاول بمزود جديد لان المزود الذى طمعت فيه اداءه انحدر جدا بسبب الاستعجال  
> لذالك  احذرزكم من الطمع واستعجال الربح

 بروك عليك اخي .انا فتحت حساب وذخلت به صفقات كثيرة لاطلع بسرعة على صفحة الاداء .فوجدت نفسي بالمركز 500م0 .هل يعتبر ترتيب جيد ام تنصحني بفتح حساب جديد احسن.ووضعوا امام حسابي علامة الخطر .هل سيزيلونها بعد ذلك ام ستبقى معي دائما .وبالنسبة للسحب انا سمعت انه يستغرق ايام عديدة .كيف وصلك في يوم واحد وشكرا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة forex king
					  
كيف يقفل الحساب بدون سبب ؟   سؤال مهم فعلن 
ياريت الاجابة يا شباب*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  ابشركم السحب الثالث وصل الان بفضل الله  
خرج من الزولو امس ووصل الان الى حسابى البنكى 3 الاف دولار  أسأل الله ان يبارك فيهم  
والله مشروع الزولو ممتاز  لكن يحتاج عدم طمع  وصبر   
انا كان معى حساب بدير به مبلغ ضخم  وكانت تطلع لى يومية ممتازة ولكنى طمعت ان ازيد ربحى اليومى فكانت النتيجة اننى سابدأ  من الاول بمزود جديد لان المزود الذى طمعت فيه اداءه انحدر جدا بسبب الاستعجال  
لذالك  احذرزكم من الطمع واستعجال الربح      الف مبروووك يا باشا
و عقبالنا كدا احانا كمان ان شاء الله*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

بعد طلب السحب بياخدوا 50 يوم معالجة الطلب  وبعدين انا قلت الفلوس خرجت من عندهم امس ووصلت اليوم صباحا  
بالنسبة للترتيب علامة الخطر هتتشال اذا الترتيب اصبح جيد والدرو داون قليل   
رقم 5000 بالنسبة لاول اسبوع طبيعى

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> * 
> الف مبروووك يا باشا
> و عقبالنا كدا احانا كمان ان شاء الله*

 الله يبارك فيك يا احمد

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*انا من سساعة ما اشتركت عملت 3 صفقات بحالهم هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس فيه صفقى قفلتها بربح 30 نقطة لقيته كاتب اني قفلتها بربح 300 نقطة ههههههههههههههه 
هل دي بتحصل كتير؟ ولا دي حظ المبتدئين هههههههههههههه*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  انا من سساعة ما اشتركت عملت 3 صفقات بحالهم هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس فيه صفقى قفلتها بربح 30 نقطة لقيته كاتب اني قفلتها بربح 300 نقطة ههههههههههههههه 
هل دي بتحصل كتير؟ ولا دي حظ المبتدئين هههههههههههههه   ههههههههههه 
مافيش أحلى من كده  
سؤال ياجماعة 
هو التابع يقدر يعرف حجم حساب المزود وحجم الصفقة أو الصفقات ولا مايقدرش ؟
تحياتي وألف مبروك اخي شهيد على السحب تستاهل كل خير *

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

ازاى يعنى يا احمد مش معقول طبعا  يغلطوا    
السؤال الثانى ايوة المزود بيكون شايف امامه  الحسابات  بجميع بياناتها وحجم اللوت وكل شيء  لكنه لا يتحكم بها ابدا

----------


## moneyboker

> المفروض اه لكن لو ليك حساب بالمصرى فى اى بنك اسأله الاول اذا كان جايلك تحويل بالدولار من الخارج هيقبله ولا لأ عشان فيه بنوك بتعديها و بتدخلك مصرى عادى لكن الصراحة مش فاكر بنك ايه الى بيعمل كدا

  

> حتى لو حسابك بالجنيه المصري وليس دولار  وعملت عملية سحب  
> البنك لما الفلوس بتوصل بيفتحلك حساب بالدولار    
> انا حصل معايا كدة فى بنك مصر  فرع المرسي ابو العباس الاسلامى   واخذ مصاريف فتح الحساب بالدولار  10 جنيه

 السلام عليكم و بارك الله فيكم لحبكم الخير لاخوانكم
كان ليا استفسارين لو مفهاش تعب
انا اول مدخلت علي الموقع دخلت علي لست مزودين الاشاره ولقيت في اول 300 مزود فيهم واحد بس ملوش اتباع بيدير راس مال 0 السؤال هنا هل هذا يستفاد شيا
ثانيا هو انت ممكن تكون استراتيجيتك ناجحه و في ترتيب كويس بس ميكنش معاك اتباع
انا لقيت في الموقع انك ممكن يكون تريبك رقم خمسين بس عندك اتباع و راس مال 3 مليون و الي في الترتيب الثالث يدير 500 الف واتباع اقل طبعا

----------


## moneyboker

سؤال اخر للي تعاملو مع منصه aaaالتابعه لموقع زولو ما هو توقيتهم بتوقيت جرنتش و هل اسعارهم دقيقه و كده يعني لو موجود شويه معلومات عنها

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  ازاى يعنى يا احمد مش معقول طبعا  يغلطوا    
السؤال الثانى ايوة المزود بيكون شايف امامه  الحسابات  بجميع بياناتها وحجم اللوت وكل شيء  لكنه لا يتحكم بها ابدا   ده طلع مجموع كل الصفقات و انا مش واخد بالي هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*هوا انا منين فالزولوتريدر اجيب اقص دروداون عملته؟*

----------


## forex king

> *هوا انا منين فالزولوتريدر اجيب اقص دروداون عملته؟*

 من صفحة بياناتك الشخصية اربط حسابك بحسابك فى الفيس بوك وهتشوف على الوول بتاعك رابط فيه صفحة ادائك قبل ما تكمل 31 صفقة بس من غير احصاءات يعنى رسم بس
ممكن تشوف الدرودون لاى صفقة انت فاتحها بضغط دبل كلك علبها بس مش هتقدر تشوف مجموع الدرودون لكل الصفقات الا عن طريق الرسم والاحصاءات بس ممكن تحسبها

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة forex king
					  من صفحة بياناتك الشخصية اربط حسابك بحسابك فى الفيس بوك وهتشوف على الوول بتاعك رابط فيه صفحة ادائك قبل ما تكمل 31 صفقة بس من غير احصاءات يعنى رسم بس
ممكن تشوف الدرودون لاى صفقة انت فاتحها بضغط دبل كلك علبها بس مش هتقدر تشوف مجموع الدرودون لكل الصفقات الا عن طريق الرسم والاحصاءات بس ممكن تحسبها   شكرا ليك يا باشا
هحاول اعمل كدا و هقولك علي النتيجة*

----------


## sameh seef

طيب اانا لى استفسارات بسيطه وانا عارف ان اخوتى سيقومون بالواجب كالعاده
هل التقيم يكون بعد اداء 30 صفقه موجبه كلها بمعنى لو هناك بعض الصفقات خاسره ماذا يحدث
واذا تمت ال30 صفقه فى اقل من اسبوع وكانت اغلبها ايجابيه هل سيكون التقيم اكثر تفاعلا

----------


## د/مصطفى

> alexandriafx

 و انا بقول مين هو alexandria fx 
فعلا كنت عامل شغل حلو بس للاسف مش بس الطمع و لكن السوق كمان في الوقت ده كان رخم و خلى ناس كتيرة زي orishift و mostafasamiren ( انا ) يتراجعوا جامد . طبعا مع حبة تهور ههههههه
ربنا يوفقك في حسابك الجديد و انا كمان فتحت حساب النهاردة و نتقابل في التوب تين قريبا باذن الله مع باقي الشباب

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

يا شباب لازم تعرفوا  ان التقيم بيتغير يوميا يعنى انت يوميا اما ترتيبك هيزيد او هينقص  
وومكن واحد يكون ترتيبه ال 5 وبيدير  مليون  وواحد ترتيبه رقم 200 وبيدير  5 مليون   عادى لان الترتيب بيتغير يوميا حسب الاداء  
بالنسبة لمنصة aaafx    توقيتها نفس توقيت جرينتش   
التقيم بيكون بعد اغلاق 31 صفقة سليمة  بيتخصص ليك صفحة وممكن تدخل على صفحتك  مبكرا قبل ان تنهى ال 31 صفقة لكن لن يكون هناك تقيم لاداءك  بعد   وهذه الطريقة من خلال الدخول على خانة ارسال رسالة للاتباع سوف تجد هناك رابط لصفحتك

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> و انا بقول مين هو alexandria fx 
> فعلا كنت عامل شغل حلو بس للاسف مش بس الطمع و لكن السوق كمان في الوقت ده كان رخم و خلى ناس كتيرة زي orishift و mostafasamiren ( انا ) يتراجعوا جامد . طبعا مع حبة تهور ههههههه
> ربنا يوفقك في حسابك الجديد و انا كمان فتحت حساب النهاردة و نتقابل في التوب تين قريبا باذن الله مع باقي الشباب

 حبيب قلبى  انت بقى مصطفى  يا مربحا يا مرحبا  
  كنت بشوفك دايما تقيمك اعلى منى  رغم ان ادائى افضل فكنت بتجنن وادخل اكلم الدعم الفنى يشوفلى حل معااااك  هههههههههه 
يلا  انا عملت المزود بتاعى  و نبدا منافسة شريفة ان شاء الله من جديد

----------


## star1

> حبيب قلبى  انت بقى مصطفى  يا مربحا يا مرحبا  
>   كنت بشوفك دايما تقيمك اعلى منى  رغم ان ادائى افضل فكنت بتجنن وادخل اكلم الدعم الفنى يشوفلى حل معااااك  هههههههههه 
> يلا  انا عملت المزود بتاعى  و نبدا منافسة شريفة ان شاء الله من جديد

 اخونا الغالي ...
ارجو توضيح طريقة التعليق للمزود الذي يظهر باعلي ؟؟ اي كيف اضع تعلييق كمزود اشارة ؟؟

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> اخونا الغالي ...
> ارجو توضيح طريقة التعليق للمزود الذي يظهر باعلي ؟؟ اي كيف اضع تعلييق كمزود اشارة ؟؟

 اخى   
اذا كانت الصفحة بالانجليزية ستجداعلى الصفحة على الشمال كلمة  Post Message   وعليها علامة خضراء  
اضغط عليها ستدخل الى صفحة جديدة موضح بها كل شيء

----------


## star1

> اخى   
> اذا كانت الصفحة بالانجليزية ستجداعلى الصفحة على الشمال كلمة  Post Message   وعليها علامة خضراء  
> اضغط عليها ستدخل الى صفحة جديدة موضح بها كل شيء

 
 شكرا لك جزيلا اخي

----------


## صاحب هدف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
هو التقييم يدوي من موظفي الزولو ولا آلي ؟ 
وبكل الأحوال , إيه هو العامل الأول الي بيرفع وبيخفض ترتيبك ؟*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

التقيم الى يا غالى  بنظام محكم  وعادل وليس به محاباة او اهواء  
اهم شيء درو داون قليل ونقاط ربح كثيرة   
بعد ذالك ياتى متوسط عدد النقاط  ثم عدد الصفقات الناجحة للخاسرة ثم متوسط زمن الصفقة الواحدة

----------


## moneyboker

> السلام عليكم و بارك الله فيكم لحبكم الخير لاخوانكم
> كان ليا استفسارين لو مفهاش تعب
> انا اول مدخلت علي الموقع دخلت علي لست مزودين الاشاره ولقيت في اول 300 مزود فيهم واحد بس ملوش اتباع بيدير راس مال 0 السؤال هنا هل هذا يستفاد شيا
> ثانيا هو انت ممكن تكون استراتيجيتك ناجحه و في ترتيب كويس بس ميكنش معاك اتباع
> انا لقيت في الموقع انك ممكن يكون تريبك رقم خمسين بس عندك اتباع و راس مال 3 مليون و الي في الترتيب الثالث يدير 500 الف واتباع اقل طبعا

  

> سؤال اخر للي تعاملو مع منصه aaaالتابعه لموقع زولو ما هو توقيتهم بتوقيت جرنتش و هل اسعارهم دقيقه و كده يعني لو موجود شويه معلومات عنها

 up up :Hands:

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

راجع المشاركات السابقة اخى وستجد اجابات كاملة

----------


## forex king

> up up

 بالنسبة للاقتباس الاول حاولت اعرف السبب عن طريق تحليل اداء المزودين فوجت انه غالبا ستجد سبب قوى اما ان يكون الدرودون كبير جدا او ان المزود يفتح عدد كبير من الصفقات فى ان واحد 
فى مزود اسمه time is now هذا المزود نتائجه غاية فى الروعة الدرودون عنده صغير جدا ولاكن عند تحليل ادائه ستجد ان هذا المزود عمل لعبة لتجميل ادائه فى اول اسبوعين فتح عدد كبير من الصفقات فى وقت واحد وحقق 4000 نقطة دفعة واحده فى رينج بحدود 250 نقطة للصفقة وبعد كده ظهر ادائه السيئ فى باقى الفتره لاكثر من 3 شهور ,ممكن ضربة حظ او ممكن لعبة هذا مثال بعض المزودين يتحايلون ليحصلوا على تقييم عالى ومن ثم اجتذاب الضحاية ولاكن العابهم مفهومة  
بالنسبة للقتباس الثانى لم اتعامل مع هذه الشركة

----------


## r7al_909

السلام عليكم .... اسمحوا لي بالمشاركه معكم .. حيث ان لدي حساب تجريبي متابع والحمدلله شبه الوضع عجبني ...ولدي بعض الاسئله اذا ممكن جزاكم الله خير تفيدوني فيها 
1-حسب اللي اعرفه ان السحب من حسابك الحقيقي لدى زولو ترايدر بياخذ شهر او اوكثر  هل هذه المعلومه صحيحه ؟ 
2-الحاجه الثانيه لو حاب افتح حساب حقيقي مع شركة فكسول البريطانيه هل ممكن يكون اسلامي؟ 
3-ما اشوف مزود اشاره قديم ومستمر باداء ممتاز الغالب يستمر باداء جيد لمدة 80 اسبوع وفجأه يخسر ويختفي من قائمة المزودين  مادري ليه؟ 
4-ما هي افضل ادادرة اعملها للمزود في حسابي هل اتبع نظام اتور ريسك وما هو افضل نسبه ؟ 
شاكر لكم جميعا

----------


## r7al_909

> انا عن نفسي مش شايف انه حل عملى هو الحل الحقيقى الحذر وانك تعمل المستحيل بحيث يكون عدد النقاط نهاية الشهر بالموجب وليس بالسالب يعنى لو وصلت ليوم 25 وفارق الربح اكبر بقليل وقتها يكون الافضل انك توقف عملياتك اما لو الارباح اكبر بكثير فكمل شغل عادى 
> بالفعل لو مر شهر من غير ما يكون فى عمليات على الحساب الحساب بيقف وفلوسك لو كنت عامل طلب سحب بتوصلك فى ميعادها حتى لو الحساب وقف . اما لو مكنتش عامل طلب سحب وحسابك وقف ومر شهر على وقوف حسابك فكدة فلوسك تروح عليك وليس من حقك تطالب بفلوسك . ده بند موجود ومكتوب  
> هو بند جديد و موجودة فى دليل مزود الاشارة وحصلت معايا من كام شهر وتم حرمانى من فلوسي لان الخسارة كانت اكبر وهذا البند معمول خصيصا للحفاظ على اموال المستثمرين وتشجيعا لهم وحتى يكبحوا شهوات الطمع لدى مزودى الاشارة .  
> بالفعل اخى هو فى المركز العاشر أسأل الله ان يوفقه وهو يعتبر أول عربى من حيث التقيم الان على مستوى العالم  
> لكن من يتبعه يجب ان يتوخى الحذر لان الدرو داون بتاعه كبير جدا 4300 نقطة يعنى يجب حجم النقطة لا يزيد عن 10 سنت لكل 1200 دولار

 الاخ الكريم شهيد  ... ممكن الله يوفقك تشرح لي كيف اخلي حجم النقطه لا يزيد عن 10 سنت لكل 1200 دولار   تعتبر ادارة رأس مال لك صفقه ممكن تشرحها لي .. لاني احب ان حسابي يدار من المزودين بأقل نسبة مخاطره

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> الاخ الكريم شهيد  ... ممكن الله يوفقك تشرح لي كيف اخلي حجم النقطه لا يزيد عن 10 سنت لكل 1200 دولار   تعتبر ادارة رأس مال لك صفقه ممكن تشرحها لي .. لاني احب ان حسابي يدار من المزودين بأقل نسبة مخاطره

 اخى انا كنت اتكلم عن مزود محدد بعينه  كل مزود وله الظروف الخاصة به   
مثلا المزود اللى بيفتح صفقات قليلة والدرو داون بتاعه منخفض ممكن تخلى حجم النقطة 2 دولار  لكل الف دولار  
يعنى لو حسابك الف تكون حجم النقطة 2 دولار  _ لو حسابك الفين تكون حجم النقطة 4 دولار  وهكذا  مثل المزود الامريكانى رقم واحد الان.  
اما المزودين اللى بيفتحوا اكثر من 5 صفقات فى نفس الوقت وصفقاتهم كثيرة  وهم الغالبية ممكن تخلى حجم النقطة 10 سنت لكل الف دولار 
ولا تزيد عدد العقود المفتوحة فى نفس الوقت عن 10 صفقات

----------


## bank_forex

السلام عليكم
انا حاليا رابط حسابي مع افكس سي ام كمزود 
اذا اردت ان اربط حسابي مع AAA كل ما عليا فعله ان ادخل معلومات الحساب الجديد؟؟ هل سوف يحسب لي الصفقات التي اغلقتها في الحساب القديم او يبدء الاحصائيات من جديد؟
يعني باختصار هل استطيع ان اغير حسابي الديمو من شركة لاخرى دون ان اتضرر بالاحصائيات ؟  
شكرا

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

الاخ بنك فوركس  الاجابة نعم  على كل الاسئلة

----------


## bank_forex

> الاخ بنك فوركس  الاجابة نعم  على كل الاسئلة

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## Leonardo

> alexandriafx

  

> على فكرة سوف اقوم بالغائه

 على فكرة انا كنت معجب جدا ب اداءك ك مزود من فترة طويلة و اداءك كان ممتاز مشاء الله

----------


## Leonardo

يلا انا كمان بدأ مزود من اسبوعين تقريبا بس لسه معملتش غير 3 صفقات ,,, ان شاء الله نتقابل كلنا فى ال توب 10

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

ربنا يخليك اخى ليوناردو   
هو الاداء كان جيد فعلا الحمد لله  لكن  الفترة الماضية  خاصة شهر 3  مع شوية تسرع منى  الاداء انحدر كثير    
يلا  شد حيلك  علشان  المنافسة  تكون قوية بينا كلنا ان شاء الله

----------


## Leonardo

> ربنا يخليك اخى ليوناردو   
> هو الاداء كان جيد فعلا الحمد لله  لكن  الفترة الماضية  خاصة شهر 3  مع شوية تسرع منى  الاداء انحدر كثير    
> يلا  شد حيلك  علشان  المنافسة  تكون قوية بينا كلنا ان شاء الله

 ان شاء الله  
بس احمد فينوم بيجرى اهو 300 نقطة مرة واحدة يا قادر يا واصل يا جامد  :012:  يلا بعد الكام كلمة دول هتلاقيك تراجعت 3000 مركز  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

فين هو رابط الحساب اللى بتتكلم عنه يا غالى ؟

----------


## Leonardo

> فين هو رابط الحساب اللى بتتكلم عنه يا غالى ؟

 تقصد حسابى ولا حساب احمد ؟ بالنسبة لحسابى لسه مكملتش ال 31 صفقة , بالنسبة لحساب احمد دا كان كلامه من صفحتين تقريبا و هو كمان بادىء لسه

----------


## نوره

مع اني محققه ارباح طيبه لكن ماعندي ولا تابع  :Regular Smile:  
هذا اليوزر  تبع تقدرون تعملوا بحث عن  ksa2012

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> تقصد حسابى ولا حساب احمد ؟ بالنسبة لحسابى لسه مكملتش ال 31 صفقة , بالنسبة لحساب احمد دا كان كلامه من صفحتين تقريبا و هو كمان بادىء لسه

 اها  
انا خلاص صفحتى هتظهر النهاردة ان شاء الله

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> مع اني محققه ارباح طيبه لكن ماعندي ولا تابع  
> هذا اليوزر  تبع تقدرون تعملوا بحث عن  ksa2012

 أختى الكريمة  نتائجك مقبولة وليست جيدة  
الدرو داون مرتفع جدا 45 %  المستثمر اللى فاهم عمره ما يعطى حسابه لكى   
اما ان تزيدى من عدد نقاط الربح او انك تفتحى مزود جديدة وهذا رايي  
كما ان متوسط عدد النقاط عندك قليل  5نقاط فقط    اقل من 6 يعتبر سيء

----------


## sameh seef

تبقى لى بعض الصفقات القليله كى اظهر فى البحث ان شاء الله 
دعواتكم

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> تبقى لى بعض الصفقات القليله كى اظهر فى البحث ان شاء الله 
> دعواتكم

 ربنا يوفقك  اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*شكرا للشباب اللي بيجيبوا في سيرتي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا لسا معملتش غير 3 صفقات بس فعشان كدا لسا مظهرتش 
انا معرفي هناك هو نفس معرفي هنا فالمنتدي و ان شاء الله اول ما اظهر هقولكم 
بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## star1

ايه رايكم في المزوودين المصريين 
alarbeforex         رقم   22
  abotaleb            رقم   33
SCALPERO2      رقم   34

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

بالتوفيق يا احمد باشا  فى مزودك اللى مش هيظهر قبل شهر  شد حيلك شوية  
انا خلاص  المزود بتاعى ظهر  والنتائج معقولة حتى الان

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> ايه رايكم في المزوودين المصريين 
> alarbeforex         رقم   22
>   abotaleb            رقم   33
> SCALPERO2      رقم   34

 المزود الاول سيء اخى  او بمعنى اصح يحتاج الى ان تعطيه اقل حجم ممكن لان تراجعه مخيف جدا ولا اظن ان هناك تابع ممكن يعطيه لوت عالى  
الثانى والثالث هو هو نفس الشخص اللى بيديرهم ونتائجه حتى الان فوق الجيد

----------


## star1

> المزود الاول سيء اخى  او بمعنى اصح يحتاج الى ان تعطيه اقل حجم ممكن لان تراجعه مخيف جدا ولا اظن ان هناك تابع ممكن يعطيه لوت عالى  
> الثانى والثالث هو هو نفس الشخص اللى بيديرهم ونتائجه حتى الان فوق الجيد

 ولماذا هذا الترتيب السئ للمزودين ووضع الاصلح بالمرتبة الثانية ؟؟؟ هل الترتيب آلي  وعلى قواعد ؟؟ فما هي القواعد ؟؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
أليس هناك مواقع شبيهة بالزولوتريد ؟
ممكن لو سمحتم روابط أو أسماء هذه المواقع 
تحياتي*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> ولماذا هذا الترتيب السئ للمزودين ووضع الاصلح بالمرتبة الثانية ؟؟؟ هل الترتيب آلي  وعلى قواعد ؟؟ فما هي القواعد ؟؟

 اقولك يا غالى   
هو اللى حصل ان الاخ اللى مستواه وحش فى اخر شهر مستواه كان هايل  فى حين ان المزود الافضل منه فى الشهر الاخير مستواه كان أسوا من صاحبنا الاول  فهمت   
يعنى  لو بصيت بصفة عامة على اداءه  من اول ما بدا حتى الان هنقول مستواه سيء زلا يصلح لمرتبة متقدمة  لكن فى اخر شهر كان مستواه ممتاز  علشان كدة تقدم فى الترتيب  وده لان  الترتيب  ومى ومش ثابت .  
اما عن قواعد الترتيب  والاولويات فاهم شيء  عدد نقاط الربح  والدرو داون  
ثانى شيء متوسط عدد النقاط  
ثم أفضل صفقة واسوأ صفقة  
ثم النسبة المئوية للصفقات الرابحة  
ثم متوسط زمن التدوال للصفقة الواحدة  
وايضا عدد الحسابات الحقيقية والتقيم من الاتباع

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
> أليس هناك مواقع شبيهة بالزولوتريد ؟
> ممكن لو سمحتم روابط أو أسماء هذه المواقع 
> تحياتي*

 يوجد ولكن افضلهم على الاطلاق والاكثر شعبية حول العالم هو  الزولو تريدر وانا لا اذكر اسماءهم الان

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  يوجد ولكن افضلهم على الاطلاق والاكثر شعبية حول العالم هو  الزولو تريدر وانا لا اذكر اسماءهم الان    معلش ياريت لو تقدر تجبهملي بعد إذنك 
تحياتي*

----------


## Leonardo

> ايه رايكم في المزوودين المصريين 
> alarbeforex         رقم   22
>   abotaleb            رقم   33
> SCALPERO2      رقم   34

 لو تسمحلى اقول رأيى فيهم ,,, المزوود رقم 22 اداءه كويس و يستحق الترتيب دا لان نقاطه كثيرة لكن يعيبه حجم الدروداون او التراجع فى الصفقة ,, يعنى 8000 نقطة ليس بالشىء الهين فا دا يخوف معظم التابعين انهم يدخلوا معاه  
المزود رقم 33 اداءه عاجبنى ماشى ب خطى ثابتة على الرغم من ان له اسبوع سىء للغاية بس تدارك اخطاءه بسرعة و لم نفسه و ماشى كويس تانى الحمد لله  ربنا معاه  
المزود رقم 34 اداءه مشابه اوى اوى لاداء رقم 34 و عندى احساس انهم نفس الشخص لكن عامل اكونتين او يعرفوا بعض كويس و شغالين مع بعض ,, حتى اعتذارهم عن خسارتهم فى نفس الاسبوع للناس مشابه فى الكلمات كمان , عموما اداءه برضو كويس  
يا ريت يا شباب ناخد بالنا من الدروداون كويس اوى لانه مهم جدا جدا عند التابعين و مهم فى التقييم

----------


## youssef12

> اقولك يا غالى   
> هو اللى حصل ان الاخ اللى مستواه وحش فى اخر شهر مستواه كان هايل  فى حين ان المزود الافضل منه فى الشهر الاخير مستواه كان أسوا من صاحبنا الاول  فهمت   
> يعنى  لو بصيت بصفة عامة على اداءه  من اول ما بدا حتى الان هنقول مستواه سيء زلا يصلح لمرتبة متقدمة  لكن فى اخر شهر كان مستواه ممتاز  علشان كدة تقدم فى الترتيب  وده لان  الترتيب  ومى ومش ثابت .  
> اما عن قواعد الترتيب  والاولويات فاهم شيء  عدد نقاط الربح  والدرو داون  
> ثانى شيء متوسط عدد النقاط  
> ثم أفضل صفقة واسوأ صفقة  
> ثم النسبة المئوية للصفقات الرابحة  
> ثم متوسط زمن التدوال للصفقة الواحدة  
> وايضا عدد الحسابات الحقيقية والتقيم من الاتباع

 صراحة اصعب معيار هو الدروداون  :Angry Smile: .على فكرة اول مرة اعرف معناه  :No3: .بالنسبة للنقط امرها سهل :013:  نوعا ما .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  بالتوفيق يا احمد باشا  فى مزودك اللى مش هيظهر قبل شهر  شد حيلك شوية  
انا خلاص  المزود بتاعى ظهر  والنتائج معقولة حتى الان     بالتوفيق يا باشا
و انا شغلي تقريبا كله انتراويكلي فعادي انا عامل حسابي اني هطول شوية ههههههههههه*

----------


## moneyboker

السلام عليكم
انا فتحت حساب تجريبي مزود اشاره و ربطه بلميتا تريد
بس كان ليا استفسار :هو انا ينفع اشتغل بأوامر معلقه ؟ :Good:  :Drive1:  :Good:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*اعتقد عادي يا باشا ايه اللي يمنع  
انا شخصيا كل صفقاتي باوامر معلقة اساسا... و لغاية دلوقتي مفيش مشاكل و الحمد لله*

----------


## Leonardo

> *اعتقد عادي يا باشا ايه اللي يمنع  
> انا شخصيا كل صفقاتي باوامر معلقة اساسا... و لغاية دلوقتي مفيش مشاكل و الحمد لله*

 ها يا احمد عملت ال 3000 نقطة ولا لسه  :012:  :012:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  ها يا احمد عملت ال 3000 نقطة ولا لسه    هههههههههههه 
لسا يا باشا
انا من يومها مقفلتش اي صفقات
فتحت 3 صفقت حاليا لو حققوا مكسبهم هتكون انلتيجة ممتازة ان شاء الله
اصل انا شغلي شوينجات و انتراويكلي*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> * 
> هههههههههههه 
> لسا يا باشا
> انا من يومها مقفلتش اي صفقات
> فتحت 3 صفقت حاليا لو حققوا مكسبهم هتكون انلتيجة ممتازة ان شاء الله
> اصل انا شغلي شوينجات و انتراويكلي*

 بس كدة يا حبى عمولتك هتكون بسيطة اوى   
على الاقل 5 صفقات يوميا علشان تحس بربح  لما يكون ليك عملاء حقيقون ان شاء الله

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> هههههههههههه 
> لسا يا باشا
> انا من يومها مقفلتش اي صفقات
> فتحت 3 صفقت حاليا لو حققوا مكسبهم هتكون انلتيجة ممتازة ان شاء الله
> اصل انا شغلي شوينجات و انتراويكلي*

 ربنا يعينك يا باشا 
انا كمان لسه شوية ماشى على راحتى خالص لانى اتعلمت من المزود الاول بتاعى انى لازم مستعجلش تحقيق النقاط وخلاص

----------


## r7al_909

> السلام عليكم .... اسمحوا لي بالمشاركه معكم .. حيث ان لدي حساب تجريبي متابع والحمدلله شبه الوضع عجبني ...ولدي بعض الاسئله اذا ممكن جزاكم الله خير تفيدوني فيها 
> 1-حسب اللي اعرفه ان السحب من حسابك الحقيقي لدى زولو ترايدر بياخذ شهر او اوكثر هل هذه المعلومه صحيحه ؟ 
> 2-الحاجه الثانيه لو حاب افتح حساب حقيقي مع شركة فكسول البريطانيه هل ممكن يكون اسلامي؟ 
> 3-ما اشوف مزود اشاره قديم ومستمر باداء ممتاز الغالب يستمر باداء جيد لمدة 80 اسبوع وفجأه يخسر ويختفي من قائمة المزودين مادري ليه؟ 
> 4-ما هي افضل ادادرة اعملها للمزود في حسابي هل اتبع نظام اتور ريسك وما هو افضل نسبه ؟ 
> شاكر لكم جميعا

 ممكن احد يتكرم علينا ويجاوبني

----------


## moh.gahmy

> ممكن احد يتكرم علينا ويجاوبني

 *اخى الكريم النقطة اللى اقدر اجاوبك عليها 
هى الخاصة بموضوع فتح الحساب لدى سول
نعم يمكنك فتح حساب اسلامى لدى فكسول فرع لندن خال من الفوائد الربوية 
باقى النقاط ان شاء الله احد من الاخوه يجابوك عليها 
بالتوفيق اخى الكريم*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة r7al_909
					  ممكن احد يتكرم علينا ويجاوبني   1. نعم 
2. نعم 
3. معنديش فكرة يمكن صدفة 
4. ادارة راس المال ترجع لطريقة عملك*

----------


## Leonardo

> ممكن احد يتكرم علينا ويجاوبني

 3- لما بيكون ليك تابعين كتير دا بيزيد من الضغط الى عليك انك تفضل محافظ على نفس الاداء عشان متخسرش حد من التابعين دول , فا فيه ناس مبتقدرش تتحمل المسئولية دى علطول  
لو اخدت بالك من فوركس كروز الى هو رقم 1 على الموقع محافظ على اداءه بشكل غير عادى يعنى نفس الرينج بتاع النقاط اليومى و نفس عدد الصفقات و فيه ايام مش بيدخل صفقات اصلا مع انه لو بس دخل صفقة فى اليوم هيكسب كتير جدا بس هو يهمه المحافظة على مستواه اكتر و دا الى خلاه يدير اكتر من 25 مليون دولار حتى الان ,, احسبها انت بقى هتلاقيه ممكن يكسب من دخوله صفقة واحدة فقط مش اقل من 3000 دولار ,,, عقبالنا زيه كدا و احسن منه كمان ان شاء الله

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> 3- لما بيكون ليك تابعين كتير دا بيزيد من الضغط الى عليك انك تفضل محافظ على نفس الاداء عشان متخسرش حد من التابعين دول , فا فيه ناس مبتقدرش تتحمل المسئولية دى علطول  
> لو اخدت بالك من فوركس كروز الى هو رقم 1 على الموقع محافظ على اداءه بشكل غير عادى يعنى نفس الرينج بتاع النقاط اليومى و نفس عدد الصفقات و فيه ايام مش بيدخل صفقات اصلا مع انه لو بس دخل صفقة فى اليوم هيكسب كتير جدا بس هو يهمه المحافظة على مستواه اكتر و دا الى خلاه يدير اكتر من 25 مليون دولار حتى الان ,, احسبها انت بقى هتلاقيه ممكن يكسب من دخوله صفقة واحدة فقط مش اقل من 3000 دولار ,,, عقبالنا زيه كدا و احسن منه كمان ان شاء الله

 عين العقل الله ينور عليك  كلامك سليم

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  3- لما بيكون ليك تابعين كتير دا بيزيد من الضغط الى عليك انك تفضل محافظ على نفس الاداء عشان متخسرش حد من التابعين دول , فا فيه ناس مبتقدرش تتحمل المسئولية دى علطول  
لو اخدت بالك من فوركس كروز الى هو رقم 1 على الموقع محافظ على اداءه بشكل غير عادى يعنى نفس الرينج بتاع النقاط اليومى و نفس عدد الصفقات و فيه ايام مش بيدخل صفقات اصلا مع انه لو بس دخل صفقة فى اليوم هيكسب كتير جدا بس هو يهمه المحافظة على مستواه اكتر و دا الى خلاه يدير اكتر من 25 مليون دولار حتى الان ,, احسبها انت بقى هتلاقيه ممكن يكسب من دخوله صفقة واحدة فقط مش اقل من 3000 دولار ,,, عقبالنا زيه كدا و احسن منه كمان ان شاء الله   كلام ممتاز جدا
بس برده الراجل ده هيتجاب يعني هيتجاب باذن الله ههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> * 
> كلام ممتاز جدا
> بس برده الراجل ده هيتجاب يعني هيتجاب باذن الله ههههههههههههههههه*

 ربنا يقويك يا احمد وتكشحه من المركز الاول

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  ربنا يقويك يا احمد وتكشحه من المركز الاول    ان شاء الله يا حبي
و الله انا متفائل جدا بالطريقة اللي شغال بيها الايام و ان شاء الله مع الوقت هتبان نتايجها و ان شاء الله تكون ممتازة 
و اوعدك اني هعزمك انتا وكل الاخوة اول اما اكسب حاجة من الزولتريدر*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> * 
> ان شاء الله يا حبي
> و الله انا متفائل جدا بالطريقة اللي شغال بيها الايام و ان شاء الله مع الوقت هتبان نتايجها و ان شاء الله تكون ممتازة 
> و اوعدك اني هعزمك انتا وكل الاخوة اول اما اكسب حاجة من الزولتريدر*

 حلو  اوى اهم شيء اهم شيء  لا تجعل الدرو داون يزيد ابدا عن 25%  ابدا ابدا 
بالنسبة للعزومة ربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير  انا فرحتى لما اشوفك وباقى الاخوة فى مراكز متقدمة ان شاء الرحمن .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  حلو  اوى اهم شيء اهم شيء  لا تجعل الدرو داون يزيد ابدا عن 25%  ابدا ابدا 
بالنسبة للعزومة ربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير  انا فرحتى لما اشوفك وباقى الاخوة فى مراكز متقدمة ان شاء الرحمن .   شكرا جزيلا علي النصيحة
حتي الان الدروداون 4% 
و شكرا ليك علي اخلاقك العالية يا استاذي*

----------


## sameh seef

هل ببلوغ 33 صفقه ايجابيه يظهر المزود فى قائمه الترتيب 
كيف اعرف انى ظهرت فى القائمه واتابع تصنيفى 
الحمد لله بلغت 33 صفقه
منتظر الاجابه

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> هل ببلوغ 33 صفقه ايجابيه يظهر المزود فى قائمه الترتيب 
> كيف اعرف انى ظهرت فى القائمه واتابع تصنيفى 
> الحمد لله بلغت 33 صفقه
> منتظر الاجابه

 نعم اخى ستظهر  للناس من صفحة لاداء  
اذا كنت عاوز تدخل على صفحتك   
هتلاقى كلمة post message  فى صفحتك لما تعمل تسجيل دخول عادى  
هتضغط على الكمة دى هتخش فى صفحة جديدة فيها لينك صفحتك

----------


## sameh seef

هههههه انا بيظهر فى صفحتى مربع احمر مكتوب تحذير هذا المزود نسبته نجاح صفقاته 100 فى الميه هههههههه
هو مطلوب منى انى اخسر والا ايه يعنى

----------


## Leonardo

> هههههه انا بيظهر فى صفحتى مربع احمر مكتوب تحذير هذا المزود نسبته نجاح صفقاته 100 فى الميه هههههههه
> هو مطلوب منى انى اخسر والا ايه يعنى

 لا هو ميزة و عيب فى نفس الوقت يعنى برضو لو 99% هتبقى نسبة نجاح عالية مشكوك فى قدرتك على مواصلة الطريق على نفس النسبة فا التحذير بيبقى من كدا و يبيقى كمان تحذير من انك معندكش حاجة اسمها انك تتقبل تقفل صفقة بخسارة يعنى ممكن الصفقة تسلب عليك مثات النقاط و انت تسيبها لحد ما تقفلها على موجب و دا طبعا هيأثر على الدروداون ب شكل كبير , فا التحذير دا علشان كدا

----------


## medoram

اخواني الكرام 
هل يتم فتح حساب تجريبي مثلا في فكسول و يتم ربطه من خلال حسابك بالزولو ؟؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  اخواني الكرام 
هل يتم فتح حساب تجريبي مثلا في فكسول و يتم ربطه من خلال حسابك بالزولو ؟؟   عادي تجريبي او حقيقي في اي شركة و تربطه بالموقع*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh seef
					  هههههه انا بيظهر فى صفحتى مربع احمر مكتوب تحذير هذا المزود نسبته نجاح صفقاته 100 فى الميه هههههههه
هو مطلوب منى انى اخسر والا ايه يعنى   هههههههههههههههههههههه
ما شاء الله عليك يا حبي
حاول انك تحافظ علي النسبة دي بس بدرو داون قليل و اعتقد هتلاقي نفسك في ترتيب متميز*

----------


## sameh seef

ربنا ييسر الاحوال ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*انا احلمد لله لغاية دلوقتي قفلت 6 صفقات هههههههههههه هانت*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*هههههههههههه انا زيك 5 صفقات 
لكن بجد إحنا بتوع السوينج لو صبرنا اظن هنعمل ضجة في الزولو , انا عملت حساب تجريبي وربطت عليه 2 من الـ 10 الاوائل ياراجل بقالهم أسبوعين ولسه يادوب عاملين 130 نقطة من 40 صفقة 
إنت كام نقطة الـ 6 صفقات بتوعك ؟ انا 230 نقطة وقفلت صفقة على -10 عشان مايقليش نسبة نجاح 100%*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*متفق معاك 100% يا حبي 
انا الحمد لله 6 صفقات ب 580 بيب و حتي الان مفيش ولا صفقة خسرانة والحمد لله 
ان شاء الله عما اكون وصلت ل31 صفقى هاكون دبلت الحساب 
يا مسهل*

----------


## medoram

بالتوفيق لكم شباب 
وعقبال افتح حساب ابو مليون دولار و اخليكم تديرونه هههه 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ماشي يا حبي كدا انا هعتبرك اول مليون دولار تحت حسابي هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*سؤال ياجماعة  
لو فتحنا حساب مزود توصيات وففتحنا أول صفقة عكس علينا السعر 100 نقطة بعدين رجع وجاب 100+ وقلنا
كده الدرودان عندهم بيتحسب 100% مش كده ؟
ولو عكس 100 وبعدين قفلنا على 200+ يبقى الدرو 50% صح ؟*

----------


## forex king

واجهتنى مشكله
افرض ان حصلت مشكلة فى الحساب الديمو اللى رابطه بحسابى فى الزولو مثلا اتقفل فجأه وكان عندى صفقات مفتوحه اذاى اقفلها؟
اتصلت بالدعم قالوا طالما ربط حسابك بالميتا تريدر ماتقدر تقفل او تعدل على الصفقات من الموقع بتاعهم
ايه الحل

----------


## Leonardo

> *سؤال ياجماعة  
> لو فتحنا حساب مزود توصيات وففتحنا أول صفقة عكس علينا السعر 100 نقطة بعدين رجع وجاب 100+ وقلنا
> كده الدرودان عندهم بيتحسب 100% مش كده ؟
> ولو عكس 100 وبعدين قفلنا على 200+ يبقى الدرو 50% صح ؟*

 صح ,, الدروداون بيتحسب ب اسوء صفقة سلبت عليك

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحب هدف
					  سؤال ياجماعة  
لو فتحنا حساب مزود توصيات وففتحنا أول صفقة عكس علينا السعر 100 نقطة بعدين رجع وجاب 100+ وقلنا
كده الدرودان عندهم بيتحسب 100% مش كده ؟
ولو عكس 100 وبعدين قفلنا على 200+ يبقى الدرو 50% صح ؟    سؤال حلو لاني لغاية دلوقتي مش فاهم الدروداون بيتحسب ازاي*

----------


## Leonardo

> *انا احلمد لله لغاية دلوقتي قفلت 6 صفقات هههههههههههه هانت*

  

> *هههههههههههه انا زيك 5 صفقات 
> لكن بجد إحنا بتوع السوينج لو صبرنا اظن هنعمل ضجة في الزولو , انا عملت حساب تجريبي وربطت عليه 2 من الـ 10 الاوائل ياراجل بقالهم أسبوعين ولسه يادوب عاملين 130 نقطة من 40 صفقة 
> إنت كام نقطة الـ 6 صفقات بتوعك ؟ انا 230 نقطة وقفلت صفقة على -10 عشان مايقليش نسبة نجاح 100%*

 انا لسه مكمل يا دوب 6 صفقات بطىء انا بطء السلحفاة ههههههههههههه ,, بالتوفيق يا شباب

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  صح ,, الدروداون بيتحسب ب اسوء صفقة سلبت عليك   ياريت شوية توضيح يا كبير
يعني لو بعد ما سلبت 100 نقطة كسبت 500 نقطة هل ده هيقلل الدروداون؟ ولا الاهداف ملهاش علاقة؟*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  انا لسه مكمل يا دوب 6 صفقات بطىء انا بطء السلحفاة ههههههههههههه ,, بالتوفيق يا شباب   ما شاء الله كلنا ماشيين علي مهلنا
بس اخبار النتيجة ايه؟
ان شاء الله تكون ممتازة*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  صح ,, الدروداون بيتحسب ب اسوء صفقة سلبت عليك   طيب ياباشا
دي كانت الصفقة الاولى 
حاليا فتحت صفقة وماعكستش عليا أبدا ورحت جايب فيها 100+
دلوقتي الدرو حينخفض ولا هيبقى زي ماهو ؟*

----------


## forex king

الدرودوان بيتحسب على مجموع الصفقات المفتوحه سواء صفقة او اكتر
لو كانت عندك تراجع 100 نقطة وبعد كده كسبت 500 هيبقى الدروداون 20% لوكسبت 200 هيبقى 50% المهم انه فى النهاية بيتحسب كنسبة مئوية من مجموع النقاط المحققة طول مدة تداولك

----------


## صاحب هدف

*انا عايز بعد ماقفل الصفقات اخي فوركس كينج
يعني في مرحلة من المراحل كان الدورداون 100% وبعدين فتحت صفقة عكس 10 نقط وجاب 100 نقطة  وقفلتها
الدرو هيبقى 100% ولا حينخفض ؟*

----------


## صاحب هدف

*يعني صفقة الدور داون بتاعها 100%
وصفقة زي الأخيرة الدروداون بتاعها 10% 
هيبقى الدروداون( 100% + 10% ) / 2 = 55%
ولا هياخد أعلى صفقة ويثبتها كده على طول*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> ياريت شوية توضيح يا كبير
> يعني لو بعد ما سلبت 100 نقطة كسبت 500 نقطة هل ده هيقلل الدروداون؟ ولا الاهداف ملهاش علاقة؟*

 هيبقى مقدار التراجع عندك (الدروداون ) 20% فقط لان ال 100 السالبة تمثل 20% من ربح صفقتك

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> ما شاء الله كلنا ماشيين علي مهلنا
> بس اخبار النتيجة ايه؟
> ان شاء الله تكون ممتازة*

 الحمد لله ماشية تمام النتائج من 30 الى 80 نقطة فى الصفقة و الدروداون مش كبير حتى الان و ربنا يستر و عاجبنى جدا روح التعاون و المنافسة الشريفة دى و اهم حاجة و احسن حاجة اننا بننصح بعض

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  هيبقى مقدار التراجع عندك (الدروداون ) 20% فقط لان ال 100 السالبة تمثل 20% من ربح صفقتك   شكرا جزيلا ليك يا حبي علي التوضيح
معلش استفسار كمان بخصوص النقطة دي
هل الدروداون بيفرق ان كان درودون معلق يعني الصفقة متقفلتش علي الخسارة و انه يكون درودون فعلي يعني الصفقة اتقفلت علي الخسارة دي؟*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  الحمد لله ماشية تمام النتائج من 30 الى 80 نقطة فى الصفقة و الدروداون مش كبير حتى الان و ربنا يستر و عاجبنى جدا روح التعاون و المنافسة الشريفة دى و اهم حاجة و احسن حاجة اننا بننصح بعض   ما شاء الله يا حبي
ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك و انلتايج تكون في تحسن مستمر
و فعلن الروح هنا فالموضوع حلوة جدا ما شاء الله
ربنا يوفقنا جميعا و نكسب ربح مادي من الموضوع ده + الربح المعنوي اللي احنا كسبناه من اننا اتعرفنا علي بعض*

----------


## forex king

> *يعني صفقة الدور داون بتاعها 100%
> وصفقة زي الأخيرة الدروداون بتاعها 10% 
> هيبقى الدروداون( 100% + 10% ) / 2 = 55%
> ولا هياخد أعلى صفقة ويثبتها كده على طول*

 هياخد اعلى صفقة ويثبت عليها

----------


## forex king

> *انا عايز بعد ماقفل الصفقات اخي فوركس كينج
> يعني في مرحلة من المراحل كان الدورداون 100% وبعدين فتحت صفقة عكس 10 نقط وجاب 100 نقطة  وقفلتها
> الدرو هيبقى 100% ولا حينخفض ؟*

 هينخفض فى كل مرة تحقق فيها ربح اكتر بالنقاط

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> شكرا جزيلا ليك يا حبي علي التوضيح
> معلش استفسار كمان بخصوص النقطة دي
> هل الدروداون بيفرق ان كان درودون معلق يعني الصفقة متقفلتش علي الخسارة و انه يكون درودون فعلي يعني الصفقة اتقفلت علي الخسارة دي؟*

 شوف يا احمد اسوء حاجة ان الدروداون بيتحسب على الصفقة السالبة المعلقة عندك يعنى انت لو فى صفقة و سلبت عليك 100 نقطة مثلا و رجعت جابت ليك ربح 200 نقطة مثلا و انت قفلتها على +10 فى الاخر هيتحسبلك نسبة التراجع على ان الصفقة دى سلبت عليك 100 نقطة و جابت ليك 10 نقط و طبعا هيبقى دروداون عالى جدا 
فا الصفقة طول ما هى معلقة و مسلبة الدروداون بيتحسب عليها هى كمان

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> ما شاء الله يا حبي
> ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك و انلتايج تكون في تحسن مستمر
> و فعلن الروح هنا فالموضوع حلوة جدا ما شاء الله
> ربنا يوفقنا جميعا و نكسب ربح مادي من الموضوع ده + الربح المعنوي اللي احنا كسبناه من اننا اتعرفنا علي بعض*

 اكيد طبعا و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## Leonardo

> هينخفض فى كل مرة تحقق فيها ربح اكتر بالنقاط

 تمام يا كينج هو كل ما يحقق نقاط ربح هتقلل من الدروداون طبعا , يعنى لو خدت بالك المركز الاول فوركس كروز تقريبا على ما اتذكر عنده تراجع 1000 نقطة معناه انه عدد النقاط الى سلبت عليه فى صفقة او عدة صفقات مفتوحة فى وقت واحد كانت 1000 نقطة لكن فى نفس الوقت الشارت بتاعه طالع لفوق فى مستوى ثابت تقريبا لانه بقى يحقق ارباح فى الصفقات مثلا 17 نقطة فى حين ان الصفقة سلبت عليه 3 او 4 نقط بس و دا بيخلى الدروداون يتاكل شوية ب شوية يعنى حتى لو انت كان الدروداون بتاعك عالى ممكن مع الوقت و نتايج صفقاتك يتقلله جدا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  شوف يا احمد اسوء حاجة ان الدروداون بيتحسب على الصفقة السالبة المعلقة عندك يعنى انت لو فى صفقة و سلبت عليك 100 نقطة مثلا و رجعت جابت ليك ربح 200 نقطة مثلا و انت قفلتها على +10 فى الاخر هيتحسبلك نسبة التراجع على ان الصفقة دى سلبت عليك 100 نقطة و جابت ليك 10 نقط و طبعا هيبقى دروداون عالى جدا 
فا الصفقة طول ما هى معلقة و مسلبة الدروداون بيتحسب عليها هى كمان   شكرا ليك يا حبي
انتا كدا وضحتلي الصورة  كاملة*

----------


## faridns

ازيكم شباب ,, الحقيقة انا بقالي سنين بسمع عن الزولو تريد و بشوفلو مواضيع كتير جدا بس عمري مادخلت موضوع منهم او عرفت دة عبارة عن اية ,, و الصراحة انا شدني الموضوع جدا و قريت ال 17 صفحة و ما شاء الله ناس كتير اوي هنا بيتعاملوا مع الزولو تريد و انا الصراحة بحب جو التنافس دة جدا و المسابقات و ان شاء الله سألتحق بيكم قريبا ,,,, لكن كان ليا سؤال و اتمني الاقي اجابة عندكم ... فرضنا فتحت حساب تجريبي مدتة شهر واحد و رفعتة علي الزولو تريد و انتهت صلاحيتة اية اللي بيحصل في الحالة دية ,,, يا ريت لو حد جرب حساب تجريبي و قابلة الموضوع دة يساعدنا باجابة

----------


## Leonardo

> ازيكم شباب ,, الحقيقة انا بقالي سنين بسمع عن الزولو تريد و بشوفلو مواضيع كتير جدا بس عمري مادخلت موضوع منهم او عرفت دة عبارة عن اية ,, و الصراحة انا شدني الموضوع جدا و قريت ال 17 صفحة و ما شاء الله ناس كتير اوي هنا بيتعاملوا مع الزولو تريد و انا الصراحة بحب جو التنافس دة جدا و المسابقات و ان شاء الله سألتحق بيكم قريبا ,,,, لكن كان ليا سؤال و اتمني الاقي اجابة عندكم ... فرضنا فتحت حساب تجريبي مدتة شهر واحد و رفعتة علي الزولو تريد و انتهت صلاحيتة اية اللي بيحصل في الحالة دية ,,, يا ريت لو حد جرب حساب تجريبي و قابلة الموضوع دة يساعدنا باجابة

 بتربط حساب المزود بتاعك ب حساب تجريبى جديد و هكذا لان الى بيفربق عدد النقاط الى المزود عملها مش الحساب نفسه و عموما اعمل فى شركة AAAFX الحساب التجريبى بتاعهم مدى الحياة و هتلاقى 90% من الزولو شغالين عليه ,, بالتوفيق يا صديقى و مش هنسالك استراتيجية برايم جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## faridns

سألت في الدعم الفني و قالولي افضل شركة ممكن نفتح فيها حساب تجريبي مبتنتهيش صلاحيتة هي شركة aaafx و اغلب الناس اللي بتزود بحسابات تجريبية بتفتح حسابات تجريبية في aaafx لكن بيتوقف تزويد النتايج لو مشتغلناش لمدة 15 يوم علي الحساب

----------


## faridns

> بتربط حساب المزود بتاعك ب حساب تجريبى جديد و هكذا لان الى بيفربق عدد النقاط الى المزود عملها مش الحساب نفسه و عموما اعمل فى شركة AAAFX الحساب التجريبى بتاعهم مدى الحياة و هتلاقى 90% من الزولو شغالين عليه ,, بالتوفيق يا صديقى و مش هنسالك استراتيجية برايم جزاك الله خيرا

 نفس الرد في نفس الوقت ,,, تسلم يا ريس علي ردك الوافي و انا فعلا شايف ناس كتير بتشتغل تحت الشركة دية ,,, وقالولي في الدعم ان لو في تابع ليك حسابة في الشركة دية بدل مابتاخد 0.4 بيديك نقطة كاملة ,, لكن هل بيبقا في تابعين كتير تحت الشركة دية و لا المعظم بيروح للشركات المشهورة؟؟ و بالنسبة للبرايم انا سبتها الصراحة رغم انها الصراحة بتكسب كويس و انا اتعصرت فيها و جربت فيها كل شيء ممكن يتجرب و شغال دلوقتي بالفيبوناتشي بس في الطريقة اللي في توقيعي .. اتمني تبص عليها و ان شاء الله تعجبك الطريقة و الحمد لله نتايجها كويسة جدا و ان شاء الله ناوي ادخل معاكم في الزولو تريد بهذة الطريقة و ان شاء الله خير

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faridns
					  سألت في الدعم الفني و قالولي افضل شركة ممكن نفتح فيها حساب تجريبي مبتنتهيش صلاحيتة هي شركة aaafx و اغلب الناس اللي بتزود بحسابات تجريبية بتفتح حسابات تجريبية في aaafx لكن بيتوقف تزويد النتايج لو مشتغلناش لمدة 15 يوم علي الحساب   اعرف ان اف اكس دى دى حساباتها التجريبيه لا تنتهى*

----------


## faridns

> * 
> اعرف ان اف اكس دى دى حساباتها التجريبيه لا تنتهى*

 اعتقد دة فعلا لان اغلب الاعضاء شغالين علي aaafx و البقية اغلبهم علي fxdd و فوركس كروز رقم واحد شغال عليها بردو ,, وواضح ان حسابتها مبتنتهيش ,,, حسأل الدعم و اقولكم الاجابة هنا ان شاء الله

----------


## forex king

> تمام يا كينج هو كل ما يحقق نقاط ربح هتقلل من الدروداون طبعا , يعنى لو خدت بالك المركز الاول فوركس كروز تقريبا على ما اتذكر عنده تراجع 1000 نقطة معناه انه عدد النقاط الى سلبت عليه فى صفقة او عدة صفقات مفتوحة فى وقت واحد كانت 1000 نقطة لكن فى نفس الوقت الشارت بتاعه طالع لفوق فى مستوى ثابت تقريبا لانه بقى يحقق ارباح فى الصفقات مثلا 17 نقطة فى حين ان الصفقة سلبت عليه 3 او 4 نقط بس و دا بيخلى الدروداون يتاكل شوية ب شوية يعنى حتى لو انت كان الدروداون بتاعك عالى ممكن مع الوقت و نتايج صفقاتك يتقلله جدا

 هوضحهالك اكتر 
انا قصدى ان لو انا مثلا فتحت 5 صفقات سلبوا 200 نقطة ثم بعدها  ربحت هيفضل اقصى تراجع ليا 200 نقطة هيتحسب كنسبة من مجموع الربح فلو بعد شهر كسبت الف نقطة هيبقى (اقصى تراجع  200 /1000*100=20%) طيب بعد شهر ونص كسبت 1500 نقطة هيبقى (اقصى تراجع 200/1500*100=13%)
طيب ايه اقصى تراجع ؟
مثلا انا فتحت صفقة او 3 صفقات فى وقت واحد وسلبوا 200 نقطة (فى وقت واحد) هتفضل النسبة دى ثابتة لحد ما افتح صفقات تانية ويحصل تراجع اكثر من 200 نقطة ساعتها هيحسبى النسبة الجديدة لو ماحصلش هتفضل النسبة دى ثابتة

----------


## forex king

> واجهتنى مشكله
> افرض ان حصلت مشكلة فى الحساب الديمو اللى رابطه بحسابى فى الزولو مثلا اتقفل فجأه وكان عندى صفقات مفتوحه اذاى اقفلها؟
> اتصلت بالدعم قالوا طالما ربط حسابك بالميتا تريدر ماتقدر تقفل او تعدل على الصفقات من الموقع بتاعهم
> ايه الحل

 ماحدش عارف حل للمشكلة دى؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة forex king
					  ماحدش عارف حل للمشكلة دى؟   الحل انك تخلي بالك من مدة الحساب التجريبي و تقفل كل الصفقات قبل ما المدة تخلص عشان متحصلش مشكلة*

----------


## sameh seef

كل واحد يكتب ترتيبه ياجدعان 
العبد لله 3600  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Mad Argue:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*مبروووك يا حبي 
انا بقي لسا مظهرتش لاني يادوب قفلت 7 صفقات بس هههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh seef
					  كل واحد يكتب ترتيبه ياجدعان 
العبد لله 3600    طيب هل فيه اي تابعين تحت دلوقتي ولا لسا؟*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

كنت عايز اعرف انا شايف ناس مثلا محققة نتايج اعلي و نقط اكتر و درودون اقل و مراكزهم اقل من فوركس كروز مثلا و دة شكلة معدي جدا الصراحة ,, ممكن مثلا تقولي اية هي العناصر بالترتيب اللي بتحدد المراكز لاني كلمت خدمة العملاء لكن هما مش فاهمين اوي ,, و بخبرتك كدة تقولي اية احسن الطرق اللي الناس بتجري وراها و ممكن يبقوا تابعين ليك ,, اتمني اسمع من حاجات من خبرتك عشان مقعدش اجرب ع الفاضي و افتح حساب كذا مرة   ده سؤال لازم يكون عارف اجابته  كل واحد  بيفكر يكون مزود اشارة فى الزولو تريدر  
الحاجات اللى بتخلى المزود تقيمه يتفوق ويصبح رقم 1   
هو اول واهم شيء نسبة الدرو داون بالنسبة لعدد نقاط الربح مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار  نسبة الاستقرار التى تم تحقيقها فى الحساب  
خدوا بالكوا اوى من النقطة دى :  فى درو داون ثابت وهو اللى مكتوب فى صفحة الاداء وفى درو داون تانى بيتحسب كل 3 ايام وكل اسبوع وكل شهر  
علشان كدة  واضح ان المزود رقم واحد فيه ناس احسن منه ومع ذالك هو مثبت نفسه بقوة فى المركز الاول  لان الناس كلها بنبص على الدرو داون الثابت لكن الترتيب  بياخذ فى الاعتبار  الدرو داون المتغير   
الراجل ده بقالوا مدة طويلة جدا  السعر لا يعكس عليه  ولا يصل ابدا الى 500 نقطة انعكاس   
انما بقية المزودين اه بيحققوا نقاط ربح بالالاف  لكن الدرو داون بيرتفع بيرتفع ايضا مئات النقاط يوميا .    
ثانى نقطة  : متوسط عدد النقاط لازم يكون فوق ال 7  نقاط والمستثمرين  بيحبوا المزود صاحب متوسط عدد النقاط الكبير  
النقطتين دول اهم شيء   بعد كدة فى  نقاط اخرى ولكنها  ليست فى قوة اول نقطتين  يعنى كمالة عدد   
وهى  نسبة الصفقات الرابحة   
متوسط زمن التداول  للصفقة الواحدة  
اقل مبلغ للبدء مع هذا المزود (كلما كان اقل لكما كان افضل ) 
عدد اسابيع التشغيل  
عدد الحسابات الحقيقية التابعة له

----------


## sameh seef

موقع زولو تريد لى بعض الملاحظات اتمنى متكونش سلبيه وانتظر رد الخبراء
اليوم قبل التداول كان مجموع النقاط 230 نقطه و35 صفقه 
تداولت 5 صفقات بمعدل 45 نقطه وبعد اغلاق كافه الصفقات  
لاقيت النقاط اصبحت 180 ولم يتم اضافه الصفقات الجديده ؟؟
هل احتسبا النقاط بياخد وقت ولا هو لحظى فور انتهاء الصفقات
وهل الاغلاق اليدوى قبل الهدف المحدد على المنصه بياثر فى كده   :Hands:  :Doh:  :Drive1:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*تقرير وافي يا باشا ما شاء الله 
و الحمد لله معظم الحجات اللي حضرتك ذكرتها متوفرة في طريقة عملي وربنا يوفق*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> موقع زولو تريد لى بعض الملاحظات اتمنى متكونش سلبيه وانتظر رد الخبراء
> اليوم قبل التداول كان مجموع النقاط 230 نقطه و35 صفقه 
> تداولت 5 صفقات بمعدل 45 نقطه وبعد اغلاق كافه الصفقات  
> لاقيت النقاط اصبحت 180 ولم يتم اضافه الصفقات الجديده ؟؟
> هل احتسبا النقاط بياخد وقت ولا هو لحظى فور انتهاء الصفقات
> وهل الاغلاق اليدوى قبل الهدف المحدد على المنصه بياثر فى كده

 احيانا تكون الصفقات غير سليمة فلا يتم احتسابها   
راجع  شروط الصفقات من دليل مزود الاشارة

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> *تقرير وافي يا باشا ما شاء الله 
> و الحمد لله معظم الحجات اللي حضرتك ذكرتها متوفرة في طريقة عملي وربنا يوفق*

 ربنا يكرمك يارب   وتحقق نتائج  ممتازة ان شاء الله

----------


## وائل المسلمى

يا اخى   نفذت خمسين صفقة فى خلال يومين فقط وكلها ناجحة وموجبة والدروا داون بتاعها قليل جدا والسعر عكس عليا عدد قليل جدا من النقاط   واغلقت جميع الصفقات على مكاسب وانضمت بالفعل الى عدد النقاط الرابحة   المشكلة انى توى فتحت الحساب منذ ساعة واحدة ووجدت الخمسين صفقة فى الحساب اتبخرت تماما ولا يوجد لها اى اثر وبدئت من جديد تماما !!!!!!!!!  بالله عليك ما السبب انا والله زهقت

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ممكن حضرتك تراسل خدمة العملاء بتاعت الزولوتريدر*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> يا اخى   نفذت خمسين صفقة فى خلال يومين فقط وكلها ناجحة وموجبة والدروا داون بتاعها قليل جدا والسعر عكس عليا عدد قليل جدا من النقاط   واغلقت جميع الصفقات على مكاسب وانضمت بالفعل الى عدد النقاط الرابحة   المشكلة انى توى فتحت الحساب منذ ساعة واحدة ووجدت الخمسين صفقة فى الحساب اتبخرت تماما ولا يوجد لها اى اثر وبدئت من جديد تماما !!!!!!!!!  بالله عليك ما السبب انا والله زهقت

 كلم الدعم الفنى   
هذه المشكلة حدثت معى من قبل   وقام الفريق التقنى بحل المشكلة

----------


## Dima-Forex

هذا المشروع يلزمه عامين تقريبا و استراتيجية لا تسمح بانعكاس كبير اكبر انعكاس 50 نقطة و ايضا الاشتغال بدون ملل و الاستمرارية فهل تتوفر هذه الشروط عندي اكيد لا لان الصبر طول هذه المدة صعب جدا و خصوصا ان كنت متداول يومي فاتمنى لكم التوفيق و نرى رايات عربية في المقدمة

----------


## وائل المسلمى

> كلم الدعم الفنى   هذه المشكلة حدثت معى من قبل وقام الفريق التقنى بحل المشكلة

 كلمت الدعم الفنى وقال انك عملت اكتر من 30 تريدة فى اليوم  
ودة ضد القوانين  
طيب احسب ال 30 تريدة والباقى ارميهم فى الزبالة  
الدعم قالى كل الخمسين تريدة اتلغت منهم لله  تعب اوى وراح تعبى  اونطة  
والدعم العربى مش موجود دلوقتى عشان يساعدنى  
هل يوجد اى حل لمشكلتى اخى ؟؟ ارجوك  ساعدنى

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> كلمت الدعم الفنى وقال انك عملت اكتر من 30 تريدة فى اليوم  
> ودة ضد القوانين  
> طيب احسب ال 30 تريدة والباقى ارميهم فى الزبالة  
> الدعم قالى كل الخمسين تريدة اتلغت منهم لله  تعب اوى وراح تعبى  اونطة  
> والدعم العربى مش موجود دلوقتى عشان يساعدنى  
> هل يوجد اى حل لمشكلتى اخى ؟؟ ارجوك  ساعدنى

 بصراحة اول مرة  اشوف كدة  
انتظر الدعم العربى غدا   وشوف منهم  ايه الحكاية وافهم كويس

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> هذا المشروع يلزمه عامين تقريبا و استراتيجية لا تسمح بانعكاس كبير اكبر انعكاس 50 نقطة و ايضا الاشتغال بدون ملل و الاستمرارية فهل تتوفر هذه الشروط عندي اكيد لا لان الصبر طول هذه المدة صعب جدا و خصوصا ان كنت متداول يومي فاتمنى لكم التوفيق و نرى رايات عربية في المقدمة

 كلام حضرتك فيه مبالغة شديدة   
انا خلال حوالى 10 اسابيع كنت فى المركز التاسع  والدرو داون كان حوالى الف نقطة

----------


## محمد صلاح

> بصراحة اول مرة  اشوف كدة  
> انتظر الدعم العربى غدا   وشوف منهم  ايه الحكاية وافهم كويس

 
السلام عليكم  
العديد من الشركات ترفض اكثر من متوسط صفقات يوميا نظرا لرفضهم لفكرة المتاجرة عن طريق الاكسبرتات او المؤشرات التى تعطى اشارات دخول عديدة على الفريمات الصغيرة لنفس الفكرة  
وليسس اخر  
وهو ان العديد من المنضمين الجدد الى السوق الحاصلين على البونص يستخدمون بعض الاكسبرتات التى تدخل العديد من الصفقات بهدف التخلص من العقود المطلوبة للحصول على البونص  
تحياتى

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Dima-Forex
					  انا ليست لي تجربة لكن هذا كلام الكبار و ما يقولونه ن هذه الشركة فانا بالفعل اريد ان اشارك مند زمان لكن منعني الوقت للاسف اما الان فانا اريد فقط ان اشتغل بحسابي ونتوكل على الله و مبروك عليك المركز التاسع اخي الكريم فو الله افرح لما اشوف راية عربية من بين الاوائل   و ايه يعني يا باشا هو الزولوتريدر هيخسر حاجة؟
انا اشتركت فيه و حاطط في حسابي ان مش هشوف مكسب منه غير كمان سنة اقل حاجة
و حتي لو مشفتش اي مكسب فمفيش مشكلة انا كدا كدا شغال و مخسرتش اي حاجة*

----------


## Leonardo

> هوضحهالك اكتر 
> انا قصدى ان لو انا مثلا فتحت 5 صفقات سلبوا 200 نقطة ثم بعدها  ربحت هيفضل اقصى تراجع ليا 200 نقطة هيتحسب كنسبة من مجموع الربح فلو بعد شهر كسبت الف نقطة هيبقى (اقصى تراجع  200 /1000*100=20%) طيب بعد شهر ونص كسبت 1500 نقطة هيبقى (اقصى تراجع 200/1500*100=13%)
> طيب ايه اقصى تراجع ؟
> مثلا انا فتحت صفقة او 3 صفقات فى وقت واحد وسلبوا 200 نقطة (فى وقت واحد) هتفضل النسبة دى ثابتة لحد ما افتح صفقات تانية ويحصل تراجع اكثر من 200 نقطة ساعتها هيحسبى النسبة الجديدة لو ماحصلش هتفضل النسبة دى ثابتة

 لو فتحت 3 صفقات و سلبت عليك 200 نقطة للصفقة الواحدة هتتحسب 3 صفقات فى 200 نقطة يعنى 600 نقطة ,, دا لو ال 3 من مكان واحد و التلاتة كل واحدة سلبت عليك 200 نقطة ,,, الدروداون بيبدأ يتاكل لما تعمل ربح اعلى من النقاط الى سلبت عليك

----------


## Leonardo

> كل واحد يكتب ترتيبه ياجدعان 
> العبد لله 3600

   مبروك يا باشا عقبال ما الصفرين الى فى الاخر يطيروا و رقم 6 كمان يا عم

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*انا الحمد لله قفلت 9 صفقات لغاية دلوقتي هههههههههههههههههه 
يا مسهل هانت خلاص اه*

----------


## Leonardo

> *انا الحمد لله قفلت 9 صفقات لغاية دلوقتي هههههههههههههههههه 
> يا مسهل هانت خلاص اه*

 انت ماشى معايا بالظبط  :Teeth Smile:  احنا ممكن نخلص صفقاتنا ال 31 دول فى الاسبوع ال عاشر مثلا  :AA:

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> انت ماشى معايا بالظبط  احنا ممكن نخلص صفقاتنا ال 31 دول فى الاسبوع ال عاشر مثلا

 بس خلى بالكم  كدة مش حلو ابدا ليكم  
لان الترتيب هيبتدى فى العد  لما يكون ليكم صفحة اداء خاصة   
يعنى كل ده ترتيبكم  رقم ال 10 الاف  وهيبدأ فى النزول  بعد اغلاق ال 31 صفقة سليمة  . 
من رأيي  تحاولوا  تكملوا ال 31 صفقة ولو سكابلينج وبعد كدة على اقل من مهلكوا حتى لو تفتحوا صفقة فى الشهر

----------


## Leonardo

> بس خلى بالكم  كدة مش حلو ابدا ليكم  
> لان الترتيب هيبتدى فى العد  لما يكون ليكم صفحة اداء خاصة   
> يعنى كل ده ترتيبكم  رقم ال 10 الاف  وهيبدأ فى النزول  بعد اغلاق ال 31 صفقة سليمة  . 
> من رأيي  تحاولوا  تكملوا ال 31 صفقة ولو سكابلينج وبعد كدة على اقل من مهلكوا حتى لو تفتحوا صفقة فى الشهر

 شكرا على المعلومة القيمة ,, انا كدا كدا شغلى سكالبنج لكن بدخل قليل اوى الايام دى فا هبدأ شغل تانى كل يوم من الاسبوع الجى ان شاء الله و ربنا يسهل  
بجد نفسى اشوفك تانى فى قايمة اول 10 مراكز انا كان عاجبنى اداءك اوى

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  بس خلى بالكم  كدة مش حلو ابدا ليكم  
لان الترتيب هيبتدى فى العد  لما يكون ليكم صفحة اداء خاصة   
يعنى كل ده ترتيبكم  رقم ال 10 الاف  وهيبدأ فى النزول  بعد اغلاق ال 31 صفقة سليمة  . 
من رأيي  تحاولوا  تكملوا ال 31 صفقة ولو سكابلينج وبعد كدة على اقل من مهلكوا حتى لو تفتحوا صفقة فى الشهر   معلش مش فاهم الجتة دي يا حبي
قصدك ترتيبنا هيبدأ فالطلوع لما نكمل 31 صفقة مش كدا؟ ده طبعا لو النتيجة ايجابية صح؟*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  انت ماشى معايا بالظبط  احنا ممكن نخلص صفقاتنا ال 31 دول فى الاسبوع ال عاشر مثلا    هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يوفقنا يا حبي*

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> شكرا على المعلومة القيمة ,, انا كدا كدا شغلى سكالبنج لكن بدخل قليل اوى الايام دى فا هبدأ شغل تانى كل يوم من الاسبوع الجى ان شاء الله و ربنا يسهل  
> بجد نفسى اشوفك تانى فى قايمة اول 10 مراكز انا كان عاجبنى اداءك اوى

 تمام ربنا يكرمك   
وانا الحمد لله 
عملت 2 مزودين  وظهروا فى صفحة الأداء والاداء الحمد لله جيد  لكن الترتيب لسة متاخر جدا  
لما التقيم يكون فى مركز جيد  سوف اخبركم ان شاء الله .

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> * 
> معلش مش فاهم الجتة دي يا حبي
> قصدك ترتيبنا هيبدأ فالطلوع لما نكمل 31 صفقة مش كدا؟ ده طبعا لو النتيجة ايجابية صح؟*

 ايوة انت فهمت صح  
لما تكملوا ال 31 صفقة وتظهروا فى صفحة الأداء ساعتها التقيم يبدأ فى التحسن

----------


## faridns

يعني اية يا جماعة اقصي نسبة تراجع 199% :D 
انا الصراحة مش فاهم ازاي درودون فوق ال 100% ,,, يا ريت حد يشرحلنا يا شباب بيتحسب ازاي و هل ممكن الدرودون يوصل ل 500% و هل ممكن يقل من 199 ل 100 او 50 و لا اية؟؟؟ و اية هو العامل اللي بيفرق في الموضوع دة انا داخل معاكم باسم faridns يا ريت يا شباب حد يشرحلنا الموضوع دة بالظبط لان كتر حاجة معقدة في الموضوع

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> يعني اية يا جماعة اقصي نسبة تراجع 199% :D 
> انا الصراحة مش فاهم ازاي درودون فوق ال 100% ,,, يا ريت حد يشرحلنا يا شباب بيتحسب ازاي و هل ممكن الدرودون يوصل ل 500% و هل ممكن يقل من 199 ل 100 او 50 و لا اية؟؟؟ و اية هو العامل اللي بيفرق في الموضوع دة انا داخل معاكم باسم faridns يا ريت يا شباب حد يشرحلنا الموضوع دة بالظبط لان كتر حاجة معقدة في الموضوع

 الموضوع سهل وبسيط  انت مثلا حققت حتى الان 200 نقطة ربح  وأقصي تراجع بالنقاط كان 400 نقطة   
يبقى كدة أقصي تراجع هيتكتب (400) 200%  
خد بالك النسبة المئوية ممكن تزيد او تنقص  لكن رقم عدد نقاط التراجع يزيد ولا ينقص

----------


## faridns

> الموضوع سهل وبسيط  انت مثلا حققت حتى الان 200 نقطة ربح  وأقصي تراجع بالنقاط كان 400 نقطة   
> يبقى كدة أقصي تراجع هيتكتب (400) 200%  
> خد بالك النسبة المئوية ممكن تزيد او تنقص  لكن رقم عدد نقاط التراجع يزيد ولا ينقص

 تمام ,,, و هل رقم التراجع لا ينقص بزيادة رقم الزيادة في النقاط بمعني ان الصفقات المفتوحة تراجعت معي كلها 500 نقطة ثم رجعت مرة اخري و اصبحت + 300 نقطة ,,, هل ستبقي ال 500 نقطة ام ستقل و تصبح 200 ,,, انا قريت في اخر سطر ليك ان عدد نقاط التراجع يزيد فقط و لا ينقص ,,, اتمني لو شرحتلي هذة النقطة بمثال

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> تمام ,,, و هل رقم التراجع لا ينقص بزيادة رقم الزيادة في النقاط بمعني ان الصفقات المفتوحة تراجعت معي كلها 500 نقطة ثم رجعت مرة اخري و اصبحت + 300 نقطة ,,, هل ستبقي ال 500 نقطة ام ستقل و تصبح 200 ,,, انا قريت في اخر سطر ليك ان عدد نقاط التراجع يزيد فقط و لا ينقص ,,, اتمني لو شرحتلي هذة النقطة بمثال

 انت  لو اقصي تراجع للصفقات المفتوحة كان بالنقاط الف نقطة   
لو حققت ربح مليون نقطة بعد ذالك  فان أقصي تراجع بالنقاط لن يتغير وسيظل كما هو الف نقطة

----------


## صاحب هدف

*يعني دي نقطة سودة في صفحتك مش هتتشال مش هتتشال*

----------


## faridns

> انت  لو اقصي تراجع للصفقات المفتوحة كان بالنقاط الف نقطة   
> لو حققت ربح مليون نقطة بعد ذالك  فان أقصي تراجع بالنقاط لن يتغير وسيظل كما هو الف نقطة

 بس لو فضل التراجع الف نقطة دية لكن اتعمل مثلا 20000 نقطة ,,, كدا الدرودون حيفضل يقل ,,, يعني حتفضل النقطة السودة دية موجودة لكن مش حيبقا ليها قيمة كبيرة لو زودنا قيمة النقط الموجبة و بقت اضعافها صح؟

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

مظبوط يا فريد

----------


## faridns

> مظبوط يا فريد

 تسلم يا ريس ,,, الاول فوركس كروز عامل اقصي تراجع 1090 نقطة لكن الدرودون بتاعة 16% فقط و دة لان لدية 6500 نقطة و ايضا نسبة صفقاتة الرابحة 75% ,,,,  
الصراحة الدرودون في الميتاتريدر و في myfxbook مختلف تماما عن الزولو ,, مش عارف الصراحة النقطتين اللي انا قلتهم فوق هما اللي مخليين الدرودون مش كبيرو لا هو كانت قيمة النقاط قليلة لذلكانخفضل الدرودون عندة عن الدورون الذي عرضتة في الاول 199%

----------


## sameh seef

الحمد لله المربع الاحمر اللى كان بيظهر للى يدخل الصفحه واللى كان بيحذر المستخدمين من المزود بسبب ان صفقاته نسبتها 100 فى الميه قدرت اتغلب على التحذير ده وخسرت صفقه بخساره نقطه وفعلا التحذير اتشال 
عالم تيت تيت ههه بس احنا اسكندرانيه برضه ونخرم عين العفريت  :012:  :Good:  :Boxing:  :Ongue:  :Yikes3:

----------


## moneyboker

السلام عليكم
كان ليا استفسار انا اشتركت مع الزولو من اسبوع و فتحت حساب ب 10 الاف دولار تجريبي تبع شركه aaafxبس حصلت ظروف و مش هقد ابتدي غير يعد 10 ايام تاني يعني اجمالي حوالي 17 او 20 يوم علي ما ابتدي من اول متفتح الحساب هل ده فيه مشكله و لا اعمل حساب جديد 
و كان ليا استفسار تاني هو يفضل اني افتح الحساب بكام الف ؟ و دمتم بود   :Good:  :Icon26:  :Good:   :013:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faridns
					   
تسلم يا ريس ,,, الاول فوركس كروز عامل اقصي تراجع 1090 نقطة لكن الدرودون بتاعة 16% فقط و دة لان لدية 6500 نقطة و ايضا نسبة صفقاتة الرابحة 75% ,,,,  
الصراحة الدرودون في الميتاتريدر و في myfxbook مختلف تماما عن الزولو ,, مش عارف الصراحة النقطتين اللي انا قلتهم فوق هما اللي مخليين الدرودون مش كبيرو لا هو كانت قيمة النقاط قليلة لذلكانخفضل الدرودون عندة عن الدورون الذي عرضتة في الاول 199%   طيب سؤال سخيف شوية هو الدروداون بيتحسب فالميتاتريدر ازاي ؟*

----------


## قاهر السلاطين

سلام عليكم 
عندي استفسار يااخوه حيث اني زرت الموقع وتحدثت مع الدعم ولاكن لايوجد دعم عربي يقول لي في كل مره ادخل سيكون الدعم العربي متوفر خلال 8 ساعات 
المهم الاستفسار هل يقبلون صفقات على نقطة او نقطتين بنسبة نجاح عاليه جدا ودراو داون صفر  
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> سلام عليكم 
> عندي استفسار يااخوه حيث اني زرت الموقع وتحدثت مع الدعم ولاكن لايوجد دعم عربي يقول لي في كل مره ادخل سيكون الدعم العربي متوفر خلال 8 ساعات 
> المهم الاستفسار هل يقبلون صفقات على نقطة او نقطتين بنسبة نجاح عاليه جدا ودراو داون صفر  
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 هم يقبلون  بذالك  لكن المستثمرون لا يقبلون بذالك   
لان المزد  صاحب متوسط النقاط  اقل من 6  لا يحبونه واذا كان اقل من 4  فلا  يختاروه ابدا

----------


## sakana

الدراوداون عندي لازال مرتفع رغم ادائ الجيد  حيث حولت مبلغ 10000دولارالى 15000 دولارفي شهر  دون اي مخاطرة تذكر لم  افهم لماذا ارجو من لديه فكرة ان يوضح لي  وشكرا.
وهذ رابطي عى الزولوتريد

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> الدراوداون عندي لازال مرتفع رغم ادائ الجيد  حيث حولت مبلغ 10000دولارالى 15000 دولارفي شهر  دون اي مخاطرة تذكر لم  افهم لماذا ارجو من لديه فكرة ان يوضح لي  وشكرا.
> وهذ رابطي عى الزولوتريد

 اداءك  معقول   
لكن الدرو داون مرتفع  وهو اقصي انعكاس للصفقات المفتوحة  بالنقاط   
فى الزولو الربح بيتحسب بالنقاط  وليس بالدولارات

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh seef
					  الحمد لله المربع الاحمر اللى كان بيظهر للى يدخل الصفحه واللى كان بيحذر المستخدمين من المزود بسبب ان صفقاته نسبتها 100 فى الميه قدرت اتغلب على التحذير ده وخسرت صفقه بخساره نقطه وفعلا التحذير اتشال 
عالم تيت تيت ههه بس احنا اسكندرانيه برضه ونخرم عين العفريت    بالتوفيق يا حبي
بس ترتيبك بقي الكام دلدوقتي؟*

----------


## moneyboker

> السلام عليكم
> كان ليا استفسار انا اشتركت مع الزولو من اسبوع و فتحت حساب ب 10 الاف دولار تجريبي تبع شركه aaafxبس حصلت ظروف و مش هقد ابتدي غير يعد 10 ايام تاني يعني اجمالي حوالي 17 او 20 يوم علي ما ابتدي من اول متفتح الحساب هل ده فيه مشكله و لا اعمل حساب جديد 
> و كان ليا استفسار تاني هو يفضل اني افتح الحساب بكام الف ؟ و دمتم بود

 السلام عليكم في انتظار ردودكم العطره دمتم بود

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moneyboker
					  السلام عليكم في انتظار ردودكم العطره دمتم بود   و الله انا معرفش بالظبط يا حبي بس سمعت انه مينفعش يتساب اكتر من 15 يوم من غير تداول و ان شاء الله احد الاخوة ياكدلك كلامي*

----------


## youssef12

السلام عليكم  
كيف اربط حسابي الحقيقي بزولو كمزود .وسؤالي الثاني كيف يعرف المزود مثلا حجم العقود التي يذخل بها التابعون .مثلا التابع يذخل بعقد ستاندار وياتي زولو في الاخير ويقول لك ان العميل ذخل بعقد ميكرو :Angry Smile:  ليحتفظ بباقي النسبة  :012: ام ان هناك رقابة صارمة .وشكرا

----------


## youssef12

> السلام عليكم  
> كيف اربط حسابي الحقيقي بزولو كمزود .وسؤالي الثاني كيف يعرف المزود مثلا حجم العقود التي يذخل بها التابعون .مثلا التابع يذخل بعقد ستاندار وياتي زولو في الاخير ويقول لك ان العميل ذخل بعقد ميكرو ليحتفظ بباقي النسبة ام ان هناك رقابة صارمة .وشكرا

 لا جواب

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> لا جواب

 اخى من خانة الدعم تستطيع ربط حسابك  
_  الشركة نظامها فى احتساب العمولات مبرمج  يعنى بيزل ربحك مباشرة اول لما تغلق الصفقات ولا داعى للقلق من هذه النقطة  .
انا كان عندى حساب كتابع  وقلت اختبر الشركة  فرفعت اللوت  ووجدت النسبة الصحيحة  قد نزلت عندى فى الحساب     
بعدين اى مشكلة تواجهك كلم الدعم عندهم مباشرة ولا داعى بان تنتظر احد هنا

----------


## youssef12

> اخى من خانة الدعم تستطيع ربط حسابك  
> _  الشركة نظامها فى احتساب العمولات مبرمج  يعنى بيزل ربحك مباشرة اول لما تغلق الصفقات ولا داعى للقلق من هذه النقطة  .
> انا كان عندى حساب كتابع  وقلت اختبر الشركة  فرفعت اللوت  ووجدت النسبة الصحيحة  قد نزلت عندى فى الحساب     
> بعدين اى مشكلة تواجهك كلم الدعم عندهم مباشرة ولا داعى بان تنتظر احد هنا

 شكرا لك اخي .

----------


## sameh seef

السؤال هنا لمن لديه الاجابه 
هل اغلاق الصفقه يدويا قبل وصولها للهدف الموضوع على المنصه يؤثر على سير الصفقه على الزولو تريد :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## sameh seef

ايضا الحمد لله فى اول اسبوعين عمل تم التحاق 3 تابيعن لى اتنين بحسابات حقيقيه وواحد بحساب تجريبى
اجمالى الحسابين 500 دولار هو مبلغ صغير لكن انا لا انظر الان الى ارقام الحسابات والمبالغ التى بها
انا انظر الى الاستمراريه اولا فتره لن تقل على 3 اشهر وبعدها ابدء افكر فى الحسابات الحقيقيه الملتحقه بى كمزود

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*انا حصلت معايا حاجة غريبة 
انا كنت غيرت كلمة مرور ازوار لحسابي و نسيت ادلخ اغيرها علي الزولو
لقيته مسح معظم الصفقات اللي عملتها و مش سايب غير 2 بس 
+ كتبلي اني ترتيبي هينزل عشان مش حاطط صورة لنفسي فحطيتلهم صورة عمرو سليمان عشان يخافوا هههههههههه*

----------


## sameh seef

هههههههه انت كده هاتخليهم ياخدوا موقف من المصرين كلهم :Doh:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh seef
					  هههههههه انت كده هاتخليهم ياخدوا موقف من المصرين كلهم   انا مستني اما السوق يفتح بس و اظبط الحساب و لو مرجعوش الصفقات دي هبعتلهم عمرو سليمان يعلمهم الادب بقي و ينسيهم الفوركس ههههههه*

----------


## sameh seef

ايه الاخبار يا شباب

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*للاسف لغاية النهاردة لسا مرجعوش الصفقات اللي اتمسحت 
عموما انا خلاص هشيل الموضوع من دماغي وزي ما تيجي تيجي بقي لاني زقهت منهم لان طالما حصل خطأ كبير زي ده كدا من البداية فمش هقدر اضمنهم قدام 
دول مسحولي 7 صفقات بحوالي ربح 800 نقطة او اكتر و سبولي الصفقتيبن اللي قفلتهم علي 20 نقطة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## medoram

> *للاسف لغاية النهاردة لسا مرجعوش الصفقات اللي اتمسحت 
> عموما انا خلاص هشيل الموضوع من دماغي وزي ما تيجي تيجي بقي لاني زقهت منهم لان طالما حصل خطأ كبير زي ده كدا من البداية فمش هقدر اضمنهم قدام 
> دول مسحولي 7 صفقات بحوالي ربح 800 نقطة او اكتر و سبولي الصفقتيبن اللي قفلتهم علي 20 نقطة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 ركز على حسابك الحقيقي و ريح دماغك يا غالي و ان شاء الله خير
بالتوفيق

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
ركز على حسابك الحقيقي و ريح دماغك يا غالي و ان شاء الله خير
بالتوفيق   معاك حق 
انا قلت يلا اهو انا مش خسؤان حاجة و اخد عمولة علي شغلي لكن واضح ان الموضوع ممكن يحصل فيه مشاكل فمفيش داعي ليه اصلن!!! 
عموما مش عايز استعجل يمكن يرجعوا الصفقات و يطلعوا ناس محترمين*

----------


## youssef12

> * 
> معاك حق 
> انا قلت يلا اهو انا مش خسؤان حاجة و اخد عمولة علي شغلي لكن واضح ان الموضوع ممكن يحصل فيه مشاكل فمفيش داعي ليه اصلن!!! 
> عموما مش عايز استعجل يمكن يرجعوا الصفقات و يطلعوا ناس محترمين*

 عندما تكمل 31 صفقة ستجدهم .انا ايضا حصلت معي .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة youssef12
					  عندما تكمل 31 صفقة ستجدهم .انا ايضا حصلت معي .   طيب ياريت فعلن يكون الكلام ده صحيح 
انا حتي الان المفروض اني اغلقت 10 صفقات 
يا مسهل*

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

السلام عليكم
فتحت حساب وعملت صفقات اليوم من نفس الموقع ولكن لم اعرف كيفية ربط حساب الميتا تريدر بحسابي بالزولو تريد ؟

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

كنت مسجل متداول تجريبي وحولت لمزود اشارة حتى مشى الحال وهذا يعني أن صفقات المتداول اليوم ذهبت هباء .

----------


## sameh seef

اخباركم ايه يامزودييييييييييييين

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*انا للاسف قالولي ان مش هينفع يرجعولي الصفقات اللي راحت 
حتي الان انا عامل 5 صفقات 
يا مسهل*

----------


## youssef12

ههه مزودي الاشارة الأوائل طلعو غشاشين فاتحين صفقات مثل بعض .وكلهم خسرانين مئات النقاط

----------


## sameh seef

ايه قصه الاسرائلين اللى مراكزهم متقدمه فى الزولو تريد هناك عضو اسرئيلى فى خلال 17 اسبوع قفز للمركز ال5 وله 4 ملاين دولار فى حوزته على الزولو تريد
وبعد فتحه صفقات خاسره اول امس تراجع للمركز العاشر ايضا هناك اسرائيلى فى المركز ال20
اعتقد اول عربى هو شخص من البحرين 
وكان هناك شخص من مصر فى المركز بعد ال30 ولكن بعد فتح صفقات خاسره هبط للاسفل 
هل نرى شخص عربى يتفوق وباستمرار على هذا العالم

----------


## د/مصطفى

خبر سار للشباب 
تفعيل الحساب بدل ما كان بيحتاج اغلاق 31 صفقة . اصبح صفقة واحدة بس 
يالا عاوزين نشوف المنافسة

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*شكرا علي الخبر الجميل يا حبي 
انا حاليا فالمركز ال7531 هههههههههههه
عموما مش مشكلة انا لسا في اول الطريق 
الحكم الحقيقي يكون بعد سنة ان شاء الله*

----------


## Leonardo

فوركس كروز FCC الى كان محتل المركز الاول اتقلب للمركز ال 38 نتيجة لثقته الزايدة اوى فى تحليله و عدم التزامه بالاستوب لووز عنده حوالى 5 صفقات مفتوحين شراء على الباوند و مسلبين عليه اكتر من 1300 نقطة ,, ناس كتيرة اوى ضربت مارجن معاه فى الحركة دى و ناس كتيرة متعلقة معاه لسه و تراجع حجم الاموال الى كان بيديرها من 29 مليون دولار الى 18 مليون دولار واعتقد خسر جزء كبير جدا من المتابعين معاه و هيخسر جزء اكبر حتى لو قفل ال5 صفقات دول بمكسب لانه خسر ثقة المتابعين له و ملتزمش ب الى وعد بيه فى وصف استراتيجيته ولا التزم بيها ,, دا يعلمنا ان الالتزام مهم جدا جدا حتى لو كنت داخل ب حساب ديمو لازم تراعى اسلبو ادارتك ل راس المال و لازم تلتزم عشان تقدر تكسب ثقة الناس فيك و ثقتك بنفسك اهم شىء  
بالتوفيق يا شباب انا لسه ماشى على مهلى جدا جدا و انت يا احمد شد حيلك شوووووووية عاوزين نشوفك فى المراكز ال 10 الاولى قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## Leonardo

> خبر سار للشباب 
> تفعيل الحساب بدل ما كان بيحتاج اغلاق 31 صفقة . اصبح صفقة واحدة بس 
> يالا عاوزين نشوف المنافسة

 جبت الخبر دا منين يا باشا ؟؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  فوركس كروز FCC الى كان محتل المركز الاول اتقلب للمركز ال 38 نتيجة لثقته الزايدة اوى فى تحليله و عدم التزامه بالاستوب لووز عنده حوالى 5 صفقات مفتوحين شراء على الباوند و مسلبين عليه اكتر من 1300 نقطة ,, ناس كتيرة اوى ضربت مارجن معاه فى الحركة دى و ناس كتيرة متعلقة معاه لسه و تراجع حجم الاموال الى كان بيديرها من 29 مليون دولار الى 18 مليون دولار واعتقد خسر جزء كبير جدا من المتابعين معاه و هيخسر جزء اكبر حتى لو قفل ال5 صفقات دول بمكسب لانه خسر ثقة المتابعين له و ملتزمش ب الى وعد بيه فى وصف استراتيجيته ولا التزم بيها ,, دا يعلمنا ان الالتزام مهم جدا جدا حتى لو كنت داخل ب حساب ديمو لازم تراعى اسلبو ادارتك ل راس المال و لازم تلتزم عشان تقدر تكسب ثقة الناس فيك و ثقتك بنفسك اهم شىء  
بالتوفيق يا شباب انا لسه ماشى على مهلى جدا جدا و انت يا احمد شد حيلك شوووووووية عاوزين نشوفك فى المراكز ال 10 الاولى قريب ان شاء الله   فعلن الراجل نزل جامد و ده اثبات لينا كلنا ان السوق ملوش كبير 
الحمد لله علي كل شئ و ربنا يوفق الجميع 
اان برده اتسرعت الاسبوع ده و دخلت صفقات كتير و فالنهاية نتيجة الصفقات كلها كانت صفر يعني اللي كسبته في صفقات خسرته في صفقات تانية بس قلت الحمد لله انها جت علي اد كدا و اعتبر ان ده تاديب لي عشان التزم و متسرعش 
و معاك حق انا همشي علي مهلي خالص و ان شاء الله مع الوقت هثبت نفسي 
انا حتي الان فالمركز ال6800 و فتحت 12 صفقة بس  في 6 اسابيع !!!!!!هههههههههههههه 
انتا فالمركز الكام يا باشا؟*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  جبت الخبر دا منين يا باشا ؟؟   انا عملت 12 صفقة بس و ظهرت فالترتيب فاعتقد الكلام صحيح....*

----------


## youssef12

السلام عليكم 
كيف يحسب داودران .هل بجمع نقاط تراجع كل صفقة على حدة او...

----------


## Dr-GEnius

الاسرائيلين دول عايزين وضاح العطار ومستر دولار يخشوا يدولهم علقة موت

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

المركز الأول لي , فانتظروني عندما اصل إليه إن شاء الله , هذا أول اسبوع لي .

----------


## حسن الهلالي

> الاسرائيلين دول عايزين وضاح العطار ومستر دولار يخشوا يدولهم علقة موت

 هو الموقع ده اسرائيلي ولا ايه

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*الموقع روسي*

----------


## shadi76

أنا كان ترتيبي 111 وتراجعت هذا الاسبوع الى 177 لعله خير ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shadi76
					  أنا كان ترتيبي 111 وتراجعت هذا الاسبوع الى 177 لعله خير ان شاء الله   ان شاء الله خير يا حبي
انا بقي اتقدمت 5 مراكز بقيت ال 6775 هههههههههههههه*

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

المهم يا جماعة النفس الطويل وسترى نفسك لا محالة في المراكز الأول , أما بالنسبة للموقع فأظنه امريكي وليس روسي .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوركسي حلبي
					  المهم يا جماعة النفس الطويل وسترى نفسك لا محالة في المراكز الأول , أما بالنسبة للموقع فأظنه امريكي وليس روسي .   فعلن و انا شخصيا عامل حسابي علي سنة كدا كمتوسط عما ابدا اخد مركز كويس فيه او احقق منه ارباح 
الموقع ظاهر عندي فاليكسا تولبار انه روسي لكن معنديش فكرة مؤكدة هوا جنسيته ايه.....*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> فعلن الراجل نزل جامد و ده اثبات لينا كلنا ان السوق ملوش كبير 
> الحمد لله علي كل شئ و ربنا يوفق الجميع 
> اان برده اتسرعت الاسبوع ده و دخلت صفقات كتير و فالنهاية نتيجة الصفقات كلها كانت صفر يعني اللي كسبته في صفقات خسرته في صفقات تانية بس قلت الحمد لله انها جت علي اد كدا و اعتبر ان ده تاديب لي عشان التزم و متسرعش 
> و معاك حق انا همشي علي مهلي خالص و ان شاء الله مع الوقت هثبت نفسي 
> انا حتي الان فالمركز ال6800 و فتحت 12 صفقة بس  في 6 اسابيع !!!!!!هههههههههههههه 
> انتا فالمركز الكام يا باشا؟*

 انا بدأت فى المركز ال 16 الف و دلوقتى فى 8 الاف هههههههه لسه بدرى و انا لسه معملتش غير 10 صفقات فقط

----------


## Leonardo

> المركز الأول لي , فانتظروني عندما اصل إليه إن شاء الله , هذا أول اسبوع لي .

  

> المهم يا جماعة النفس الطويل وسترى نفسك لا محالة في المراكز الأول , أما بالنسبة للموقع فأظنه امريكي وليس روسي .

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لينا و ليك

----------


## Leonardo

وانا كمان يا احمد عامل متوسط ما بين 6 شهور الى سنة ان شاء الله وربنا يكرم

----------


## Leonardo

> أنا كان ترتيبي 111 وتراجعت هذا الاسبوع الى 177 لعله خير ان شاء الله

 هايل يا شادى انت برضو لسه فى مراكز متقدمة ,, ان شاء الله شهر كدا و تكون فى اول 10 بإذن الله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  انا بدأت فى المركز ال 16 الف و دلوقتى فى 8 الاف هههههههه لسه بدرى و انا لسه معملتش غير 10 صفقات فقط   هههههههههههههههههه 
طيب تصدف فرحتني , انا كنت فاكر اني بدأت من اقل مركز ممكن , يعني كنت فاكر ان كل مقدمين التوصيات فالزولو مثلا 7000 واحد , طلع كدا فيه بعدي كتير ههههههههههههه 
عموما احنا ماشيين علمهلنا و ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا للخير*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  وانا كمان يا احمد عامل متوسط ما بين 6 شهور الى سنة ان شاء الله وربنا يكرم   الله ينور يا حبي...... احنا هنستعجل ليه , وواحدة واحدة هنوصل باذن الله*

----------


## medoram

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## أحـمـد

طيب سؤال بسيط وارجو الرد عليه
الزولو تريد يهتم بعدد النقاط (كربح) دون النظر لحجم المكسب بالدولار؟
يعنى عشان تبقى فى المراكز المتقدمه المهم انك تحقق عدد نقاط كبير مع دروداون قليل صح كده؟

----------


## Leonardo

> طيب سؤال بسيط وارجو الرد عليه
> الزولو تريد يهتم بعدد النقاط (كربح) دون النظر لحجم المكسب بالدولار؟
> يعنى عشان تبقى فى المراكز المتقدمه المهم انك تحقق عدد نقاط كبير مع دروداون قليل صح كده؟

 مظبوط و الاهم من كدا المحافظة على نفس الاداء و الاستمرارية يعنى ميبقش اداءك متخبط

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> هههههههههههههههههه 
> طيب تصدف فرحتني , انا كنت فاكر اني بدأت من اقل مركز ممكن , يعني كنت فاكر ان كل مقدمين التوصيات فالزولو مثلا 7000 واحد , طلع كدا فيه بعدي كتير ههههههههههههه 
> عموما احنا ماشيين علمهلنا و ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا للخير*

 هههههههههههههههه لا فيه تحت كتييييييير ربنا يسهل انا اعتقد ادامى 4 او 5 اسابيع عشان اطلع مراكز متقدمة و ليكن فى اول   :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile: 1000

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  هههههههههههههههه لا فيه تحت كتييييييير ربنا يسهل انا اعتقد ادامى 4 او 5 اسابيع عشان اطلع مراكز متقدمة و ليكن فى اول  1000   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
و علي مهلك خالص*

----------


## medoram

يا مسهل من المركز 15 ألف الى 8 الاف ,, المشكل الدراودون عندي لازال كبير ,, و اعتقد انه يجب فقط تحقيق نقاط ويتم تخفيضه ,, في الاول كان 1300% و الان 300% فقط و مع مزيد من النقاط ان شاء الله ينزل اكثر
في واحد اسرائيلي في المراكز الاولى لازم نشيله من مكانه ههههههههه يدير اكثر من 5 مليون دولار 
شدو حيلكم 
بالتوفيق للجميع و ان شاء الله نشوف عرب في المراكز الاولى وبالفعل هناك مغربي في المركز 28 ما شاء الله عليه و يدير اكثر من 300 الف دولار

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  يا مسهل من المركز 15 ألف الى 8 الاف ,, المشكل الدراودون عندي لازال كبير ,, و اعتقد انه يجب فقط تحقيق نقاط ويتم تخفيضه ,, في الاول كان 1300% و الان 300% فقط و مع مزيد من النقاط ان شاء الله ينزل اكثر
في واحد اسرائيلي في المراكز الاولى لازم نشيله من مكانه ههههههههه يدير اكثر من 5 مليون دولار 
شدو حيلكم 
بالتوفيق للجميع و ان شاء الله نشوف عرب في المراكز الاولى وبالفعل هناك مغربي في المركز 28 ما شاء الله عليه و يدير اكثر من 300 الف دولار   ما شاء الله تقدم ممتاز 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## Leonardo

> يا مسهل من المركز 15 ألف الى 8 الاف ,, المشكل الدراودون عندي لازال كبير ,, و اعتقد انه يجب فقط تحقيق نقاط ويتم تخفيضه ,, في الاول كان 1300% و الان 300% فقط و مع مزيد من النقاط ان شاء الله ينزل اكثر
> في واحد اسرائيلي في المراكز الاولى لازم نشيله من مكانه ههههههههه يدير اكثر من 5 مليون دولار 
> شدو حيلكم 
> بالتوفيق للجميع و ان شاء الله نشوف عرب في المراكز الاولى وبالفعل هناك مغربي في المركز 28 ما شاء الله عليه و يدير اكثر من 300 الف دولار

  لازم بعد كدا تخلى بالك من الصفقات الى هتسلب عليك لانها هى الدروداون حاول مش تزود تانى عن كدا و يبقى كل الجى انك تخفض الدروداون بتحقيق ارباح متواصلة ان شاء الله  
انا كمان بقيت فى المركز ال 7800 تقريبا من ال 16 الف و ماشى ب اداء ثابت الى حد ما الحمد لله  
كان فيه واحد من اسبوع فقط متربع على عرش المركز الاول بقاله 3-4 شهور و جه خرف فى النزول الى حصل دا و الان هو فى المركز ال 57 كان بيدير 29 مليون فا متستغربش من الارقام و هو مش غايظنى بس غير الاسرائيلى دا ان شاء الله ننطره من المركز دا او حد فينا يعلى عليه بإذن الله عشان منظر العلم مستفز اوى  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

انا فاتح الحساب امس واليوم انا في المركز 8472 ان شاء الله خلال 6 اشهر اكون من الاوائل 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## Leonardo

> انا فاتح الحساب امس واليوم انا في المركز 8472 ان شاء الله خلال 6 اشهر اكون من الاوائل 
> تحياتي لكم

 المنتدى كله بقى مزود اشارة اومال مين الى هنكسب منه  :012:  :012:   :Teeth Smile:  بهزر معاك طبعا ,, بالتوفيق يا باشا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز اليمني
					  انا فاتح الحساب امس واليوم انا في المركز 8472 ان شاء الله خلال 6 اشهر اكون من الاوائل 
تحياتي لكم    بالتوفيق يا صديقي العزيز
و ان شاء الله نلاقيك فالمركز الاول قريبا ....
انتا معرفك ايه فالزولوتريد؟*

----------


## medoram

> * 
> ما شاء الله تقدم ممتاز 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

 الله يبارك فيك و بالتوفيق لك ان شاء الله نشوفك من الاوائل    

> لازم بعد كدا تخلى بالك من الصفقات الى هتسلب عليك لانها هى الدروداون حاول مش تزود تانى عن كدا و يبقى كل الجى انك تخفض الدروداون بتحقيق ارباح متواصلة ان شاء الله  
> انا كمان بقيت فى المركز ال 7800 تقريبا من ال 16 الف و ماشى ب اداء ثابت الى حد ما الحمد لله  
> كان فيه واحد من اسبوع فقط متربع على عرش المركز الاول بقاله 3-4 شهور و جه خرف فى النزول الى حصل دا و الان هو فى المركز ال 57 كان بيدير 29 مليون فا متستغربش من الارقام و هو مش غايظنى بس غير الاسرائيلى دا ان شاء الله ننطره من المركز دا او حد فينا يعلى عليه بإذن الله عشان منظر العلم مستفز اوى  
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 ان شاء الله نستمر باداء جيد اخوي و بالتوفيق لكم جميعا 
المشكلة ليست ان هذا الاسرائيلي من المراكز الاولى لكن و التي اعتبرها كارثة ان فيه ناس عرب يعني ممكن يكونوا مسلمين ومستثمرين اموالهم مع هؤلاء اليهود 
لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
الله يبارك فيك و بالتوفيق لك ان شاء الله نشوفك من الاوائل   
ان شاء الله نستمر باداء جيد اخوي و بالتوفيق لكم جميعا 
المشكلة ليست ان هذا الاسرائيلي من المراكز الاولى لكن و التي اعتبرها كارثة ان فيه ناس عرب يعني ممكن يكونوا مسلمين ومستثمرين اموالهم مع هؤلاء اليهود 
لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله   معاك حق و الله
ان شاء الله نقدر نتغلب عليهم 
انا شخصيا هدفي مع نهاية شهر 6 باذن الله اني اكون علي الاقل فال4000 فالترتيب
يا مسهل حاليا انا 6439*

----------


## youssef12

هذا العضو 1997MALAمن السعودية .اكتسح بطريقة رائعة اظن انه في الاسبوعين القادمين سيتربع على عرش المزودين .ياترى هو عضو معنا هنا ........

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة youssef12
					  هذا العضو 1997MALAمن السعودية .اكتسح بطريقة رائعة اظن انه في الاسبوعين القادمين سيتربع على عرش المزودين .ياترى هو عضو معنا هنا ........   فعلن اداءه ممتاز ما شاء الله عليه
بس لاحظت ان فيها حسابات تانية بمعرف مشابه له و نفس طريقة التداول بس مش نفس الاداء !!!*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*انا لاحظت حاجة غريبة
انا تقريب و الحمد لله تقدم 400 مركز من الاسبوع اللي فاتت رغم اني ماغلقتش ولا صفقة !!!!!! 
امال لما اغلق الصفقات بقي هعمل ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## youssef12

المزودين الذين لهم 2000 تابع مثلا اذا فتح هو صفقة .يعني لنفترض انه سيحصل فقط على نصف دولار ععلى كل تابع .يعني 1000 دولار بالصفقة الواحدة .مارايكم

----------


## medoram

> *انا لاحظت حاجة غريبة
> انا تقريب و الحمد لله تقدم 400 مركز من الاسبوع اللي فاتت رغم اني ماغلقتش ولا صفقة !!!!!! 
> امال لما اغلق الصفقات بقي هعمل ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

 المركز الاول ان شاء الله ,,  بالتوفيق 
اليورو عملها و الباوند كمان و الكل تقريبا خاسر و صاحبنا اللي كان في المركز الاول الان في المركز 97 . و عنده الان 11 مليون من اصل 28 مليون ,, هبوووط قوي هههههه 
و الاسرائيلي لعنة الله عليه قاعد يبيع في اليورو و الان في المركز الثاني 
شدو حيلكم

----------


## medoram

> المزودين الذين لهم 2000 تابع مثلا اذا فتح هو صفقة .يعني لنفترض انه سيحصل فقط على نصف دولار ععلى كل تابع .يعني 1000 دولار بالصفقة الواحدة .مارايكم

 ان شاء الله نكون منهم و اكثر باذن الله

----------


## أحـمـد

شكرا ليكم ياجماعه
سؤال تانى لازم يبقى حساب التداول بتاعى تحت الزولو تريد؟
ولا ممكن يكون تحت اى وكيل تانى عادى؟

----------


## youssef12

> ان شاء الله نكون منهم و اكثر باذن الله

 ههه انا جاي بسرعة كبيرة .فتحت مزود جديد بعد مافهمت اصول اللعبة فقط هذا الأسبوع .الان مركزي 1670

----------


## أحـمـد

> ههه انا جاي بسرعة كبيرة .فتحت مزود جديد بعد مافهمت اصول اللعبة فقط هذا الأسبوع .الان مركزي 1670

  ياريتك بقى تفهمنا احنا كمان اصول اللعبه

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
المركز الاول ان شاء الله ,,  بالتوفيق 
اليورو عملها و الباوند كمان و الكل تقريبا خاسر و صاحبنا اللي كان في المركز الاول الان في المركز 97 . و عنده الان 11 مليون من اصل 28 مليون ,, هبوووط قوي هههههه 
و الاسرائيلي لعنة الله عليه قاعد يبيع في اليورو و الان في المركز الثاني 
شدو حيلكم   يمكن هو ده السبب
ربنا يحفظنا جميعا و يبعد عنا الخساير
بالتوفيق للجميع و ان شاء الله هنزل ترتيب في اخر كل شهر و ان شاء الله يكون فيه تقدم*

----------


## youssef12

شوف لازم تكون تعرف تقتنص الفرص بالاول .ولما تشوف صفقة مؤكدة اذخل عليها باربع عقود او خمسة مع انتظار دقيقة بين كل صفقة يعني صفقة لنفس الزوج .يعني مكان ماتكسب 100 نقطة مثلا لزوج ما تكسب منه 500 نقطة .هذا ما لاحظته بالنسبة لاغلب المزودين .ولكن لايعني ان تظل تعمل هكذا دائما فقط الى حين الذخول مع المائة الاوائل ثم بعد ذلك تصبح عليك العين .تبدا بالمتاجرة العادية .

----------


## أحـمـد

> شوف لازم تكون تعرف تقتنص الفرص بالاول .ولما تشوف صفقة مؤكدة اذخل عليها باربع عقود او خمسة مع انتظار دقيقة بين كل صفقة يعني صفقة لنفس الزوج .يعني مكان ماتكسب 100 نقطة مثلا لزوج ما تكسب منه 500 نقطة .هذا ما لاحظته بالنسبة لاغلب المزودين .ولكن لايعني ان تظل تعمل هكذا دائما فقط الى حين الذخول مع المائة الاوائل ثم بعد ذلك تصبح عليك العين .تبدا بالمتاجرة العادية .

  الله ينور عليك
تمام ان شاء الله سوف اتبع هذه الطريقه 
طيب بالنسبه للحساب ممكن يكون تحت اى وكيل اخر غير الزولوتريد؟

----------


## medoram

> الله ينور عليك
> تمام ان شاء الله سوف اتبع هذه الطريقه 
> طيب بالنسبه للحساب ممكن يكون تحت اى وكيل اخر غير الزولوتريد؟

 لاْ اخي الكريم الا اذا كنت تريد ان تربط حسابك مع احد المزودين هنا لازم حسابك يكون تحت رعايتهم اما اذا اردت فقط ان تشتغل كمزود فيكفي حساب ديمو

----------


## أحـمـد

> لاْ اخي الكريم الا اذا كنت تريد ان تربط حسابك مع احد المزودين هما لازم حسابك يكون تحت رعايتهم اما اذا اردت فقط ان تشتغل كمزود فيكفي حساب ديمو

 لا انا عايز اكون مزود اشاره
الحساب الحقيقى هيكون دليل على الجديه واكيد هيعطى ثقه اكثر لناس عشان تربط حسابتهم معايه
وكمان الحساب التجريبى بعد ماينتهى هعمل ايه؟

----------


## medoram

اذا مش شرط انت فقط اربط الحساب من الموقع و اشتغل 
الحساب التجريبي يتنهي على حسب الشركة فهناك شركات لها حسابات ديمو دائمة كشركة AAAFX و الاخرى محدودة في 30 يوم

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*سؤال 
لو انا دلوقتي في نفس اللحظة فتحت صفقتين مثلا بيع علي اليورو دولار و من نفس السعر و قفلت كل صفقة بمكسب 100 نقطة 
مدا هيتحسبلي المكسب الكلي 100 ولا 200؟*

----------


## medoram

> *سؤال 
> لو انا دلوقتي في نفس اللحظة  فتحت صفقتين مثلا بيع علي اليورو دولار و من نفس السعر و قفلت كل صفقة بمكسب 100 نقطة 
> مدا هيتحسبلي المكسب الكلي 100 ولا 200؟*

 لن تحسب لك الا صفقة واحدة لان في الشروط لازم بين صفقة و اخرى 15 ثانية 
اذا كان الفارق بين الصفقتين اكثر من 15 ثانية حتى لو فتحت 100 صفقة و كل صفقة ب 100 نقطة يعني ربح 10.000 نقطة
و الله اعلى و اعلم

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
لن تحسب لك الا صفقة واحدة لان في الشروط لازم بين صفقة و اخرى 15 ثانية 
اذا كان الفارق بين الصفقتين اكثر من 15 ثانية حتى لو فتحت 100 صفقة و كل صفقة ب 100 نقطة يعني ربح 10.000 نقطة
و الله اعلى و اعلم     شكرا جزيلا ليك
بس هل انت متاكد ان الفارق لازم يكون 15 ثانية فقط ولا ممكن يكون اكبر؟
لاني بشتغل مضاعفات فدي الطريقة الوحيدة اللي هتظبط عدد نقاطي*

----------


## youssef12

> *سؤال 
> لو انا دلوقتي في نفس اللحظة فتحت صفقتين مثلا بيع علي اليورو دولار و من نفس السعر و قفلت كل صفقة بمكسب 100 نقطة 
> مدا هيتحسبلي المكسب الكلي 100 ولا 200؟*

 لاطبعا انت اخي لاينطبق عليك ماينطبق على اصحاب الحسابات التجريبية .يعني انتظار 15 ثانية .وكل هذا الكلام .انصحك بعدم اعطاء توصيات انطلاقا من حسابك .يعني كل اصحاب المراكز الاولى لهم فقط حساب تجريبي ورابطينو بحسابهم الحقيقي والله اعلم اذا كانو يتلقون توصياتهم ام لا .يحسبون لك جميع النقاط حتى ولو كانت على نفس الزوج .انا هذا الاسبوع حصلت على 1000 نقطة ببيع الباوند نيوزيلاندي عشر مرات .انا اعرف انه تحايل لكن كل المصنفين الاوائل يعملون هكذا .الى حين الذخول مع 100 الاوائل ثم من بعد ستكون تحت اعين الراغبين بتتبعك لذا ستفتح فقط صفقة الى صفقتين باليوم حسب الفرص.

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة youssef12
					  لاطبعا انت اخي لاينطبق عليك ماينطبق على اصحاب الحسابات التجريبية .يعني انتظار 15 ثانية .وكل هذا الكلام .انصحك بعدم اعطاء توصيات انطلاقا من حسابك .يعني كل اصحاب المراكز الاولى لهم فقط حساب تجريبي ورابطينو بحسابهم الحقيقي والله اعلم اذا كانو يتلقون توصياتهم ام لا .يحسبون لك جميع النقاط حتى ولو كانت على نفس الزوج .انا هذا الاسبوع حصلت على 1000 نقطة ببيع الباوند نيوزيلاندي عشر مرات .انا اعرف انه تحايل لكن كل المصنفين الاوائل يعملون هكذا .الى حين الذخول مع 100 الاوائل ثم من بعد ستكون تحت اعين الراغبين بتتبعك لذا ستفتح فقط صفقة الى صفقتين باليوم حسب الفرص.   انا حسابي اللي ربطه بالزوولو حقيقي
انا عارف ان لو الحساب ديمو المفروض استني فترة بين الصفقة و الصفقة لكن لو حقيقي مش لازم استني
بس افهم من كلامك اني لو بعت اليورو دولار من نفس النقطة ب5 عقود كل عقد في صفقة يبقي كدا كل صفقة هتتحسب لوحدها حتي لو قفلتهم ال5 عند نفس النقطة مش كدا؟*

----------


## youssef12

> * 
> انا حسابي اللي ربطه بالزوولو حقيقي
> انا عارف ان لو الحساب ديمو المفروض استني فترة بين الصفقة و الصفقة لكن لو حقيقي مش لازم استني
> بس افهم من كلامك اني لو بعت اليورو دولار من نفس النقطة ب5 عقود كل عقد في صفقة يبقي كدا كل صفقة هتتحسب لوحدها حتي لو قفلتهم ال5 عند نفس النقطة مش كدا؟*

 نعم

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*تمام جدا 
كدا ان شاء الله الامور بقت اسهل 
يا مسهل*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*حصل حاجة غريبة يا شبابا 
الاسبوع اللي فات مقفلتش ولا صفقة و اتقدمت حوالي 400 مركز !!! 
الاسبوع ده قفلت صفقتين بمكسب حوالي 450 نقطة و لقيت نفسي نزلت 1000 مركز !!!!!!!!!
مع ان الدرودون مزدش ولا حاجة ده قل كمان لان الربح زاد !!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Leonardo

> *حصل حاجة غريبة يا شبابا 
> الاسبوع اللي فات مقفلتش ولا صفقة و اتقدمت حوالي 400 مركز !!! 
> الاسبوع ده قفلت صفقتين بمكسب حوالي 450 نقطة و لقيت نفسي نزلت 1000 مركز !!!!!!!!!
> مع ان الدرودون مزدش ولا حاجة ده قل كمان لان الربح زاد !!!!!!!!!!*

 عادى يا احمد بتحصل كتير بيكون فيه تغير فى المراكز الى حواليك او تأخير فى تغيير التقييم او حاجة زى كدا مش تقلق هترجعهم تانى مع اول صفقتين كسبانين ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  عادى يا احمد بتحصل كتير بيكون فيه تغير فى المراكز الى حواليك او تأخير فى تغيير التقييم او حاجة زى كدا مش تقلق هترجعهم تانى مع اول صفقتين كسبانين ان شاء الله   ان شاء الله يا حبي
و عموما انا هستني كدا اما اغلق صفقة كمان بمكسب باذن الله و لو متقدمش هكلم الدعم الفني بتاع الموقع عشان اشوف ايه سبب المشكلة .... 
بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## medoram

التحديث كل اربع ساعات

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  التحديث كل اربع ساعات   شكرا ليك يا حبي
انا كلمت الدعم الفني و قالولي هيشوفوا ايه مشكلة الترتيب دي 
و سئلتهم فالنقطة اني لو فتحت صفقتين علي نفس الزوج في نفس اللحظة قالولي انهم هيتحسبوا كانهم صفقتين !!!!!!!*

----------


## ملياردير

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اولا عايز اشكر كل الناس اللى مشاركة فى الموضوع
لأن بسبب الموضوع ده الحمد لله معظم اعضاء المنتدى بقوا مزودين اشارات فى الزولو
انا الحمد لله كان عندى حساب فى الزولو فاتحه من شهرين و مكنتش فاتح فيه غير صفقة واحده
و لما تابعت الموضوع قررت ادخل المنافسة
الحمد لله كنت فى المركز 8564 و بعد صفقات امبارح الجمعه وصلت المركز 6494
يعنى اكتر من 2050 مركز فى يوم
و يا ريت حد يقولى ترتيب المراكز يبتعمله تحديث كل اسبوع و لا كل يوم_

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*بالتوفيق يا باشا ان شاء الله 
انا برده الموضوع ده هو اللي خلاني اخد بالي من حاجة كويسة زي الزوتريد 
انا الحمد لله وصلت للمركز ال3398
يا مسهل*

----------


## ملياردير

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  بالتوفيق يا باشا ان شاء الله 
انا برده الموضوع ده هو اللي خلاني اخد بالي من حاجة كويسة زي الزوتريد 
انا الحمد لله وصلت للمركز ال3398
يا مسهل   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و نشوفك انت و كل المشاركين فى الموضوع فى
الاوائل فى الترتيب
بس مقولتش يا احمد ترتيبك بيتغير كل يوم و لا كل اسبوع_

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*و الله يا باشا معنديش فكرة بصراحة 
انا ببص علي ترتيبي مرة كل اسبوع لكن معرفش هما بيحدثوه كل اد ايه 
الاخ ميدو كان قال انه بيتحدث كل 4 سعات*

----------


## medoram

السلام عليكم 
الترتيب يحدث مرة واحدة كل 24 ساعة و هذا الرد من الدعم   
اخوي احمد التحديث اللي يتم كل اربع ساعات هو بخصوص الصفقات

----------


## medoram

يجب الانتباه الى نقطة مهمة جدا و التي يتم الاعتماد عليها بشكل كبير في التحاق التابعين بك او لا و هي Maximum open orders يجب ان يكون صغيرا 
اي عدد الصفقات المفتوحة في نفس الوقت 
عن نفسي لن اتجاوز 3 صفقات ولو تلاحظون في الترتيب هناك مزودين لهم مراكز متقدمة و لكنهم لا يديرون اي اموال تقريبا و السبب هو انهم يفتحون صفقات كثيرة في نفس الوقت وبالتالي سهل ان تجمع اكبر عدد من النقاط وزيادة ترتيبك و لكنه في الحقيقة غير جيد

----------


## medoram

و احسن دليل هو ذالك المزود الهندي في المركز 22 ما شاء الله عليه لايفتح صفقات كثيرة ابدا ,, حد اقصى 3 صفقات 
عدد النقاط المحققة فقط 739 وقد التحق بالزولو فقط منذ 9 اسابيع فقط و لديه من التابعين 637 بمجموع مليون دولار و 53 الف

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*اشكرك بشدة اخي العزيز medoram علي التوضيح الشامل و الوافي 
بخصوص عدد الصفقات فدي فعلن نقطة مهمة الواحد مكنش منتبه ليها
عموما انا شخصيا اقصي عدد فتحته من الصفقات كان 5 صفقات
هحاول بع كدا اني مزدش عن 3 باذن الله
شكرا للتنبيه*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  و احسن دليل هو ذالك المزود الهندي في المركز 22 ما شاء الله عليه لايفتح صفقات كثيرة ابدا ,, حد اقصى 3 صفقات 
عدد النقاط المحققة فقط 739 وقد التحق بالزولو فقط منذ 9 اسابيع فقط و لديه من التابعين 637 بمجموع مليون دولار و 53 الف   فعلن ازاي الراجل ده وصل لمركز جامد اوي كدا و معاه المبالغ دي فالوقت القصير ده !!!!!
لأ دانا كدا بقي مش هفتح غير صفقة واحدة بس في كل مرة هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*الحمد لله تقدمت من المركز ال3398 ال 3239 
يا مسهل*

----------


## medoram

> *اشكرك بشدة اخي العزيز medoram علي التوضيح الشامل و الوافي 
> بخصوص عدد الصفقات فدي فعلن نقطة مهمة الواحد مكنش منتبه ليها
> عموما انا شخصيا اقصي عدد فتحته من الصفقات كان 5 صفقات
> هحاول بع كدا اني مزدش عن 3 باذن الله
> شكرا للتنبيه*

 لا اخوي احمد خلاص سوف تبقى 5 صفقات و لن تقل عن ذالك لان اقصى عدد صفقات فتحته هو 5    

> * 
> فعلن ازاي الراجل ده وصل لمركز جامد اوي كدا و معاه المبالغ دي فالوقت القصير ده !!!!!
> لأ دانا كدا بقي مش هفتح غير صفقة واحدة بس في كل مرة هههههههههههههههه*

 ليس هذا فقط شوف صاحبنا الاخر في المركز 19 ,, عدد النقاط المحققة 700 نقطة من 36 صفقة فقط والتحق بالزولو من 3 اسابيع فقط ولديه 450 تابع !!!!!!! و مجموع الاموال عنده 800 الف دولار و اقصى عدد صفقات مفتوحة في نفس الوقت صفقتين فقط يعني غير متهور و بالتالي سوف يلقى اقبالا من التابعين 
تحياتي لكم و ان شاء الله نحقق مراكز متقدمة ايضا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*معاك حق كدا اقصي عدد لن يقل
طيب خلاص هحاول اني افضل علي العدد ده و مزدش عنه بعد كدا
و شكرا للتنبيه يا باشا*

----------


## forexway

مداخله شباب للفائده 
اكثر التابعين يركزو على نقطتين مهمتين جدا وبنفس الوقت يرفعو الترتيب باسرع وقت في المتاجره متوسط عدد النقاط  ويفضل 7 وفوق 
والنقطه الثانيه والاهم الاوردر مايبات يعني متوسط ساعات التداول يكون قليل  
هذولا المزودين المرغوبين والى تلاقي عليهم اقبال وهم اصحاب المراكز الجيدة
وعلى فكرة فيه مزودين من اصحاب ال 10 الاوائل ولا تجد عليه اقبال لنقص العاملين الاساسين او احداهما وفيه مزودين ترتيبهم فوق ال 1000 وعليهم اقبال ممتاز 
بالنسبه لموضوع انك تفتح 30 صفقه او صفقه واحده مافرقت لان الاهم زي ماقلنا العنصرين السابقين وكل واحد بيزبط محفظته على قد متاجرت مزوده  
واحب انوه واعطيكم مثال اثنين مزودين عرب الصراحه قمه في الاداء وهم بيفتحو اوردرات كثيرة توصل للثلاثين صفقه ولاكنهم مبدعين بصراحه وانشاء الله يستمرو(مع اني اشك بذالك لانه لايوجد استمرارية في هذا السوق ) 
الاخ من مصر ADNAN ESSAM MALOMA 
والاخ السعودي 1997MALA 
1997maaa2  
لاحظو ان السعودي بالمركز 15 والمصري بمركز 1100
ومع ذالك هم متقاربين بعدد التابعين والرصيد تحت كل واحد منهم قارب المليون 
المقصود من هالكلام مو لازم تكون بالمركز الاول عشان الناس تتبعك بالعكس فيه ناس تبتعد عن الى بالمراكز الاولى لانهم عادة يكونون تحت ضغط انهم يحافظون على نفس المستوى واستحاله انه يستمر بنفس الاداء 
فيكون المستهدف من قبل التابعين الصاحيين المزودين الى يبون يطلعون فوق ويكون ادائهم بالنقطتين الى قلتلكم عليها فيستغلو بدايتهم وهكذا 
وحتى فيه امثله ناس ماكملو 50 صفقه وعليهم تابعين كثار ومبلغ محترم والسبب استراتيجيته حلوه 
وانصح الاخوة (التابعين للمزودين) بهالكلام الى فوق وازيد عليه لاتعتمد على مزود واحد وزع مخاطرك على عدت مزودين حتى اذا سقط واحد يشيلونه البقية 
وافهم يافهيم  
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*شكرا جزيلا للمداخلة 
للاس انا ببيت الصفقات و متوسط عمر صفقاتي حوالي 4 ايام فلو ده يناسب الناس اهلا و سهلا لو مينسبهمش خلاص همشي لاني اكيد مش هغير طريقة تداولي ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*لكن بخصوص متوسط عدد النقاط عندي للصفقة فهو ممتاز و الحمد لله تقريبا 120 بيب للصفقة و باذن الله يزيد عن كدا كمان*

----------


## Eng.Mostafa

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهيد الفوركس
					  الله يكرمك يا حبى  
كلامك كله مظبوط  عن المزود الاول   
هو بقاله اكثر من سنة  شغال مع الزولو  حوالى سنة ونصف  وأفضل ما يتميز به هو انه عارف شغله  وملتزم بخطة معينة  مش بيغيرها  
يلا ان شاء الله نبدأ منافسة شريفة وخلال  شهرين او ثلاثة  على الاكثر نصبح من ال 10 الأوائل   
على فكرة انا قعدت قبل كدة مدة  طويلة ترتيبى من 25  الى 15  ومرة واحدة دخلت داخل ال 10 الاوائل  اصبحت رقم 9 لكن من ساعتها مشفتتش نور  ترتيبى  تراجع الى 800  علشان كدة قررت  افتح مزود جديد    
بالمناسبة   انا بتابع المزودين العرب  والمصريين  فى المقدمة  المركز الاول  رقم 22  ويدير  حوالى 134 الف  دولار 
المركز الثانى رقم  52 ويدير حوالى مليون ونصف دولار  المركز الثالث رقم 59 ويدير حوالى 800 الف دولار    أنا مش فاهم يعني ايه هتفتح مزود اشارة جديد ، ده معناه انك هبقى برة التريب أصلاً بدل ما انت رقم 800
ممكن تفهمني 
تحياتي*

----------


## medoram

> *
>  أنا مش فاهم يعني ايه هتفتح مزود اشارة جديد ، ده معناه انك هبقى برة التريب أصلاً بدل ما انت رقم 800
> ممكن تفهمني 
> تحياتي*

 نعم ,, البداية من الصفر

----------


## forexway

> *شكرا جزيلا للمداخلة 
> للاس انا ببيت الصفقات و متوسط عمر صفقاتي حوالي 4 ايام فلو ده يناسب الناس اهلا و سهلا لو مينسبهمش خلاص همشي لاني اكيد مش هغير طريقة تداولي ههههههههههههههه*

 
في هالحاله بيمشي الحال بس هياخذ وقت اطول منك الموضوع عشان يثقو باستراتيجيتك بس لازم تنتبه للدروداون وان استراتيجيتك ماتتغير مع الايام يعني تستمر على نفس المنهاج مو ايام اربع ايام دروداون لنفرض 500 نقطه وبعد كذا تيجي كم صفقة 6 ايام درو داون 800 وبعد كذا 8 ايام درو داون اعلى  
بهالحاله بتكون استراتيجيتك غير ثابته وبتكون المخاطره معاك عاليه 
وبيكون صعب على التابعين فهم استراتجيتك  
والله يوفقك

----------


## forex king

اهم 3 حاجات فى المزود بتخلى الناس ترغبه 
الدروداون 
متوسط النقاط للصفقة
ثم الاستمرارية وهى اسابيع التشغيل  
على فكره معظم المزودين ضعفاء جدا وسرعان ما ينزلون الى الهاوية لانهم لا يستخدمون استوب لوز ويخطفون نقاط قليلة جدا باستوب مفتوح وطبيعى جدا يستمروا وينجحوا لبعض الوقت ومنهم من يستخدم التبريد وهو اما نجاح الصفقات او مارجن كول وهى اساليب سهله تعتمد على الحظ فى مجملها فاعتقد ان اى عضو من المتداول العربى يستخدم قواعد المتاجرة الصحيحة ويحقق ارباح باستمرار سيتفوق عليهم ان شاء الله 
الاسبوعين اللى فاتوا دليل على كده وكانوا بمثابة كارثة على المزودين المتصدرين المراكز الاولى حتى انا ترتيبى زاد بدون ما انفذ اى صفقات والسبب هبوط مراكز باقى المزودين نتيجة الدروداون الى سحبهم معاه بسبب هبوط اليورو والباوند

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة forexway
					  في هالحاله بيمشي الحال بس هياخذ وقت اطول منك الموضوع عشان يثقو باستراتيجيتك بس لازم تنتبه للدروداون وان استراتيجيتك ماتتغير مع الايام يعني تستمر على نفس المنهاج مو ايام اربع ايام دروداون لنفرض 500 نقطه وبعد كذا تيجي كم صفقة 6 ايام درو داون 800 وبعد كذا 8 ايام درو داون اعلى  
بهالحاله بتكون استراتيجيتك غير ثابته وبتكون المخاطره معاك عاليه 
وبيكون صعب على التابعين فهم استراتجيتك  
والله يوفقك   jتمام جدا يا حبي
شكرا جزيلا علي التوضيح
و الحمد لله ادائي شبه ثابت*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة forex king
					  اهم 3 حاجات فى المزود بتخلى الناس ترغبه 
الدروداون 
متوسط النقاط للصفقة
ثم الاستمرارية وهى اسابيع التشغيل  
على فكره معظم المزودين ضعفاء جدا وسرعان ما ينزلون الى الهاوية لانهم لا يستخدمون استوب لوز ويخطفون نقاط قليلة جدا باستوب مفتوح وطبيعى جدا يستمروا وينجحوا لبعض الوقت ومنهم من يستخدم التبريد وهو اما نجاح الصفقات او مارجن كول وهى اساليب سهله تعتمد على الحظ فى مجملها فاعتقد ان اى عضو من المتداول العربى يستخدم قواعد المتاجرة الصحيحة ويحقق ارباح باستمرار سيتفوق عليهم ان شاء الله 
الاسبوعين اللى فاتوا دليل على كده وكانوا بمثابة كارثة على المزودين المتصدرين المراكز الاولى حتى انا ترتيبى زاد بدون ما انفذ اى صفقات والسبب هبوط مراكز باقى المزودين نتيجة الدروداون الى سحبهم معاه بسبب هبوط اليورو والباوند   معاك حق و الله
ده برده حصل معايا
عشان كدا مش عايزين نستعجل اهم حاجة الثابت حتي لو بنتايج متوسطة
و ان شاء الله خير*

----------


## citalin2000

> ماحدش عارف حل للمشكلة دى؟

 اخي
يجب ان تطلب من الدعم الفني تحويل حسابك الى يدوي لتقوم بغلق الصفقات يدويا من منصة زولو ثم وبعد اغلاق الصفقات تقوم بربط حسابك من جديد بالميتاتريدر.

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Eng.Mostafa
					  
 أنا مش فاهم يعني ايه هتفتح مزود اشارة جديد ، ده معناه انك هبقى برة التريب أصلاً بدل ما انت رقم 800
ممكن تفهمني 
تحياتي   زي ما تصلح عربية عاملة حادثة ولا تشترس عربية جديدة؟!!!*

----------


## Eng.Mostafa

*هل ممكن نفس الشخص يفتح كذا حساب كمزود؟
يعني هل ممكن يبقى تحت اسمي كذا حسساب كمزود؟
ولا أستخدم أسماء مختلفة لفتح كذا حساب كمزود؟*

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

> *هل ممكن نفس الشخص يفتح كذا حساب كمزود؟
> يعني هل ممكن يبقى تحت اسمي كذا حسساب كمزود؟
> ولا أستخدم أسماء مختلفة لفتح كذا حساب كمزود؟*

 تستطيع أن تفتح ما تشاء من حسابات مزودين ولكن كل حساب منفصل عن الآخر .

----------


## medoram

اسبوع موفق باذن الله

----------


## forex king

> اخي
> يجب ان تطلب من الدعم الفني تحويل حسابك الى يدوي لتقوم بغلق الصفقات يدويا من منصة زولو ثم وبعد اغلاق الصفقات تقوم بربط حسابك من جديد بالميتاتريدر.

 شكرا  :Rose:

----------


## نوره

> تستطيع أن تفتح ما تشاء من حسابات مزودين ولكن كل حساب منفصل عن الآخر .

 ممكن الطريقه لو سمحت 
وهل تقصد انشاء حساب جديد ،، اذا كان كذلك فاتوقع انه صعب
لانه لكل حساب جديد لابد ان تضع رقم موبايل مغاير

----------


## د/مصطفى

> ممكن الطريقه لو سمحت 
> وهل تقصد انشاء حساب جديد ،، اذا كان كذلك فاتوقع انه صعب
> لانه لكل حساب جديد لابد ان تضع رقم موبايل مغاير

 ممكن اختي من غير استخدام رقم الموبايل انك تفتحي حساب جديد عن طريق استخدام ايميل جديد تسجلي به

----------


## نوره

بارك الله فيك 
دخلت على صفحة التسجيل ونفس المشكله
يوجد خانة للموبايل ولابد من تسجيل الموبايل
وعليه سيتم رفضه لوجود الرقم سابقا

----------


## medoram

> بارك الله فيك 
> دخلت على صفحة التسجيل ونفس المشكله
> يوجد خانة للموبايل ولابد من تسجيل الموبايل
> وعليه سيتم رفضه لوجود الرقم سابقا

 شوفي يا اخت نورة ,, عندما تقومين بتسجيل حساب جديد بوضع نفس الايميل  يطلب منك رقم الموبايل 
افتحي صفحة جديدة وادخلي على صفحة التسجيل وضعي ايميل اخر ولن يطلبه منك  
عدد الحسابات المسموح بها بنفس الايميل هي 10 حسابات و اما التسجيل بايميلات جديدة فهو غير محدود كما جاء في رد الدعم 
بالتوفيق

----------


## نوره

> شوفي يا اخت نورة ,, عندما تقومين بتسجيل حساب جديد بوضع نفس الايميل يطلب منك رقم الموبايل 
> افتحي صفحة جديدة وادخلي على صفحة التسجيل وضعي ايميل اخر ولن يطلبه منك  
> عدد الحسابات المسموح بها بنفس الايميل هي 10 حسابات و اما التسجيل بايميلات جديدة فهو غير محدود كما جاء في رد الدعم 
> بالتوفيق

 برافو عليك  :Regular Smile:  
الان مشي الحال

----------


## medoram

> برافو عليك  
> الان مشي الحال

  الحمد لله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*طيب يا جماعة هل ده شئ مفيد اني اربط اكتر من حساب بالزوروتريد؟
مش الافضل اني اركز مع حساب واحد؟ ولا الفكرة عشان لو حساب لقدر الله خسر مثلا تبقي الحسابات التانية موجودة فالترتيب؟!*

----------


## medoram

> *طيب يا جماعة هل ده شئ مفيد اني اربط اكتر من حساب بالزوروتريد؟
> مش الافضل اني اركز مع حساب واحد؟ ولا الفكرة عشان لو حساب لقدر الله خسر مثلا تبقي الحسابات التانية موجودة فالترتيب؟!*

   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					      تمام يا باشا
خلاص انا هضيف موموجعة من الحسابات كمان للزورو وربنا يوفق و يبقي مثلا ال5 الاوائل هما حساباتي هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## medoram

> * 
> تمام يا باشا
> خلاص انا هضيف موموجعة من الحسابات كمان للزورو وربنا يوفق و يبقي مثلا ال5 الاوائل هما حساباتي هههههههههههههههه*

  ههههه ان شاء الله 
اشوف انك تدخل على ازواج كثيرة و خصوصا اللي اسبريدها عالي جدا و هذا بالطبع لن يشجع احدا لربط حساباتهم معك لان اغلب التابعين في الزولو ان لم اقل كلهم يفضلون الاهداف الصغيرة اليومية بالتالي الازواج اللي اسبريدها صغير ومدام ان شغلك سوينج خلاص لكن اعتقد المتابعين لمثل هذا النوع من المتاجرة هم قلة ,, بامكانك فتح حساب جديد و محاولة دخول صفقات يومية بجانب حسابك الحالي و استعمل فقط حساب ديمو 
بالتوفيق لك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

أنا برأيي أن تفتح 3 حسابات حساب بمخاطرة عالية وآخر متوسط وثالث مخاطرة قليلة واعمل على الثلاثة وانظر أي الحسابات اعجب العملاء لاحقا فركز عليه وانسى الباقي وهذا ما أقوم به أنا حاليا .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
 ههههه ان شاء الله 
اشوف انك تدخل على ازواج كثيرة و خصوصا اللي اسبريدها عالي جدا و هذا بالطبع لن يشجع احدا لربط حساباتهم معك لان اغلب التابعين في الزولو ان لم اقل كلهم يفضلون الاهداف الصغيرة اليومية بالتالي الازواج اللي اسبريدها صغير ومدام ان شغلك سوينج خلاص لكن اعتقد المتابعين لمثل هذا النوع من المتاجرة هم قلة ,, بامكانك فتح حساب جديد و محاولة دخول صفقات يومية بجانب حسابك الحالي و استعمل فقط حساب ديمو 
بالتوفيق لك    كلامك سليم جدا
و ده اللي كنت ناوي اعمله
حسلب ديمو ادخل فيه ازواج اسبريدها صغير + مفتحش صفقات كتير + متكونش صفقات طويلة اوي = حساب ناجح ليه تابعيني كتير باذن الله*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوركسي حلبي
					  أنا برأيي أن تفتح 3 حسابات حساب بمخاطرة عالية وآخر متوسط وثالث مخاطرة قليلة واعمل على الثلاثة وانظر أي الحسابات اعجب العملاء لاحقا فركز عليه وانسى الباقي وهذا ما أقوم به أنا حاليا .   شكرا علي النصيحة يا غالي*

----------


## وائل المسلمى

طيب سوال هام  
ازاى يا جماعة  اعرف ترتييبى فى الزلو تريد حاولت كتير اعرف  وازاى معرفتش ؟ 
ونقطة تانية هل ممكن اعمل 3 صفقات كتير زى ما بتقولوا بس  ادخل بحجم عقود كبير من المحفظة عشان ازود النقاط ولا ادخل بحجم صغير من العقود؟؟؟ 
اية الافضل يا شباب  فى نظركم؟

----------


## medoram

> * 
> كلامك سليم جدا
> و ده اللي كنت ناوي اعمله
> حسلب ديمو ادخل فيه ازواج اسبريدها صغير + مفتحش صفقات كتير + متكونش صفقات طويلة اوي = حساب ناجح ليه تابعيني كتير باذن الله*

 بالتوفيق لك ;)    

> طيب سوال هام  
> ازاى يا جماعة  اعرف ترتييبى فى الزلو تريد حاولت كتير اعرف  وازاى معرفتش ؟ 
> ونقطة تانية هل ممكن اعمل 3 صفقات كتير زى ما بتقولوا بس  ادخل بحجم عقود كبير من المحفظة عشان ازود النقاط ولا ادخل بحجم صغير من العقود؟؟؟ 
> اية الافضل يا شباب  فى نظركم؟

 بخصوص الترتيب موضح في الصورة    
بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية فالزولو اخي الكريم تعتمد عدد النقاط و ليس احجام العقود فبامكانك ان تشتغل على حساب براس مال دولار واحد فقط لن يفرق ذالك عن حساب بمليون دولار المهم هو عدد النقاط المحققة وليس المبلغ بالدولار

----------


## medoram

اين وصلتم ؟؟ 
الاسرائيلي وصل الى 7 مليون دولار  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:   :013:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  اين وصلتم ؟؟ 
الاسرائيلي وصل الى 7 مليون دولار     انا وصلت للمركز 3118
هدفي الشهر ده كان الوصول للمركز ال4000 فكدا شخصيا حققت هدفي و الحمد لله
و ان شاء الله علي اخر الشهر اكون تقدمت اكثر*

----------


## medoram

> * 
> انا وصلت للمركز 3118
> هدفي الشهر ده كان الوصول للمركز ال4000 فكدا شخصيا حققت هدفي و الحمد لله
> و ان شاء الله علي اخر الشهر اكون تقدمت اكثر*

  بصراحة اخوي احمد اشوف ان المراكز لا تهم كثيرا فهناك مزودين في مراكز جد متقدمة و ليس لهم اي تابعين ابدا فبماذا تفسر هذا ؟؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					   
 بصراحة اخوي احمد اشوف ان المراكز لا تهم كثيرا فهناك مزودين في مراكز جد متقدمة و ليس لهم اي تابعين ابدا فبماذا تفسر هذا ؟؟   تمام انتا معاك حق
المهم هو عدد التابعين
لكن للاسف انا اسلوبي فالتداول غير مناسب للتابعين الزوتريد
عشان كدا انا قررت اني افتح حساب ديمو و اتداول عليه بالطرق اللي تجبلي تابعين كتير
و الحساب الحقيقي ده هدفي اني اوصل بيه لرقم 1 فالزولو حتي لو مش هيكون ليه اي تابعين بس كنوع من اثبات الذات*

----------


## medoram

> *
> تمام انتا معاك حق
> المهم هو عدد التابعين
> لكن للاسف انا اسلوبي فالتداول غير مناسب للتابعين الزوتريد
> عشان كدا انا قررت اني افتح حساب ديمو و اتداول عليه بالطرق اللي تجبلي تابعين كتير
> و الحساب الحقيقي ده هدفي اني اوصل بيه لرقم 1 فالزولو حتي لو مش هيكون ليه اي تابعين بس كنوع من اثبات الذات*

 بتستنى ايه ؟ هههه  :Teeth Smile: 
الحمد لله لسه ما كملت اسبوع و حتى الان 318 نقطة في 13 صفقة واقصى عدد صفقات مفتوحة في نفس الوقت فقط 3 و القادم اجمل ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
بتستنى ايه ؟ هههه 
الحمد لله لسه ما كملت اسبوع و حتى الان 318 نقطة في 13 صفقة واقصى عدد صفقات مفتوحة في نفس الوقت فقط 3 و القادم اجمل ان شاء الله   معلش يا حبي مفهمتش قصدك ب ( استني ايه ؟ )
ما شاء الله نتايج ممتازة و ان شاء الله تستمر عليها 
بس مقولتليش ترتيبك الكام يا باشا؟ و عندك تابعين بكام مليون دلوقتي ؟ هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## medoram

> * 
> معلش يا حبي مفهمتش قصدك ب ( استني ايه ؟ )
> ما شاء الله نتايج ممتازة و ان شاء الله تستمر عليها 
> بس مقولتليش ترتيبك الكام يا باشا؟ و عندك تابعين بكام مليون دلوقتي ؟ هههههههههههههههه*

 قصدي يا غالي انت فتحت حساب الديمو ولا لسه ؟ 
و بخصوص الترتيب انا بانتظار التحديث ان شاء الله اليوم بالليل علا و عسى اقفز مباشرة للمركز الاول هههههه و بخصوص الملايين مش كثيير لاكن في حدود 30 مليون ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
قصدي يا غالي انت فتحت حساب الديمو ولا لسه ؟ 
و بخصوص الترتيب انا بانتظار التحديث ان شاء الله اليوم بالليل علا و عسى اقفز مباشرة للمركز الاول هههههه و بخصوص الملايين مش كثيير لاكن في حدود 30 مليون ههههههههههههههههههههههه   انا مستني بس اخد الاجازة يوم 17  + انا عندي حسابابت كتير علي الميتاتريدر فهربطهم ببعض عن طريق برنامج اداة الحسابات لاني بحلل الزوح مثلا في 10 دقايق و بعد اعلق الاوامر في نص ساعة هههههههه 
ما شاء الله 30 مليون مبلغ مش بطال بس حاول تشد شوية عايزين ميليار اقل حاجة ههههههههههه 
هو صحيح عداد الفلوس اللي بيعد حجم التعاملات بتاعت الزولو؟ العداد ده بجد ولا بيهزروا هههههههههه*

----------


## medoram

العداد ممكن يكون صحيح لان حجم الاموال بالفعل كبير جدا يعني ملايين الدولارات الله يكرمنا ويكرمك ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ربنا يكرمنا جميعا ان شاء الله 
بالتوفيق*

----------


## medoram

> *ربنا يكرمنا جميعا ان شاء الله 
> بالتوفيق*

  امين انشاء الله 
انا مش عارف اذا كان مسموح وضع الروابط هنا او لا ؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*روابط للبروفايل بتاعك علي الزولوتريد؟
و الله مش عارف بصراحة يأما تحطهم و لو شالهوم يبقي مينفعش هههههههههه
او ممكن تسال حد من المشرفين*

----------


## medoram

> *روابط للبروفايل بتاعك علي الزولوتريد؟
> و الله مش عارف بصراحة يأما تحطهم و لو شالهوم يبقي مينفعش هههههههههه
> او ممكن تسال حد من المشرفين*

 هههههه خلاص بلاش 
خلينا اولا نجيب المركز الاول وبعدين نفتح موضووع ههههههههه 
كلمت الدعم قالولي في مشكل في تحديث صفحة الاداء و المشكل سيتم حله خلال ساعات 
يبدو اني سوف اصعد لمراكز فوووووق في مرة وحدة لهذا تعطلت الاسانسور ههههههههه

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
هههههه خلاص بلاش 
خلينا اولا نجيب المركز الاول وبعدين نفتح موضووع ههههههههه 
كلمت الدعم قالولي في مشكل في تحديث صفحة الاداء و المشكل سيتم حله خلال ساعات 
يبدو اني سوف اصعد لمراكز فوووووق في مرة وحدة لهذا تعطلت الاسانسور ههههههههه   هههههههههههه
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا صديقي
و مبروووك التقدم في المراكز مقدما باذن الله*

----------


## r7al_909

هل يتم ترتيب مراكز قائمة المزودين بشكل اسبوعي او يومي ؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة r7al_909
					  هل يتم ترتيب مراكز قائمة المزودين بشكل اسبوعي او يومي ؟   يومي*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*الحمد لله 
تقدمن الي المركز 2378 و بعدها يثواني عملت ريفريش للصفحة لقيت نفسي تقدمت ايضا للمركز ال2362
الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه
مع العلم ان هدفي هذا الشهر كان المركز ال4000 
ان شاء الله هدفي هذا الشهر هو الرمكز ال2000 باذن الله و افضل
يا مسهل*

----------


## medoram

> *الحمد لله 
> تقدمن الي المركز 2378 و بعدها يثواني عملت ريفريش للصفحة لقيت نفسي تقدمت ايضا للمركز ال2362
> الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه
> مع العلم ان هدفي هذا الشهر كان المركز ال4000 
> ان شاء الله هدفي هذا الشهر هو الرمكز ال2000 باذن الله و افضل
> يا مسهل*

 ان شاء الله مزييييدا من التقدم اخوي احمد و الى رماكز متقدمة ,, حلوة رماكز ههههههههه

----------


## r7al_909

> * 
> يومي*

 شكرا لك

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

لماذا برنامج الشركة الأصلي يعلق كثيرا واحيانا تنتظر أكثر من دقيقة حتى تستطيع فتح صفقة أخرى , أحيانا يكون البرنامج مثل الماء واحيانا يصبح مثل الحجر بالكاد تستطيع فتح واغلاق الصفقات .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
ان شاء الله مزييييدا من التقدم اخوي احمد و الى رماكز متقدمة ,, حلوة رماكز ههههههههه   ههههههههههه
معلش خطأ مطبعي ههههههههه
ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله
و انت طمني تقدمت للمركز الكام بعد التحديث؟*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة r7al_909
					  شكرا لك   لا شكر علي واجب*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوركسي حلبي
					  لماذا برنامج الشركة الأصلي يعلق كثيرا واحيانا تنتظر أكثر من دقيقة حتى تستطيع فتح صفقة أخرى , أحيانا يكون البرنامج مثل الماء واحيانا يصبح مثل الحجر بالكاد تستطيع فتح واغلاق الصفقات .   هي مش الصفقة بتفتحها علي حسابك ؟ ايه علاقة الزولو بيها؟
هو الترتيب سعات بيتاخر فعلن بس مش مشكلة بيتظبط بعدها علي طول*

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

انا اقصد الميتاتريدر الخاص بشركة aaafx .
ةلاحظت أمرا مهما وهو للصعود الصاروخي إلى أعلى فيجب أن يكون عندك عدد كبير من الصفقات الرابحة فلو كانت عندك صفقة واحدة رابحة الف نقطة وهناك من عنده عشرين صفقة رابحة 200 نقطة فذلك الشخص سيتخطاك بالترتيب طبعا هذا بالاضافة إلى الأمور الأخرى من مثل الدروداون وزمن الصفقات وعددها مع بعضها .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*و الله انا مجربتش الميتاتريدر بتاعهم بس هجربه قريبا و ربنا يستر و ميطلعش وحش مش ناقصة خانقة هههههههههههه
شكرا علي الملاحظة و ان شاء الله نستفيد بيها*

----------


## Leonardo

مبرووك المركز يا احمد و مبروك يا رجالة المراكز المتقدمة دى ما شاء الله  
انا عندى ملاحظة ,, انا ترتيبى وصل 1299 مع انى بادىء فى مدة بعد احمد مثلا و تقريبا نقاط اقل و دروداون اكبر بس اعتقد يا احمد التقدم دا سببه متوسط زمن الصفقة لان المتوسط عندى 59 دقيقة لان معظم صفقاتى سكالبنج فا خلى بالك كويس اوى من المتوسط الزمنى يا احمد لانه مهم جدا  
و حاجة كمان لما يبدأ يكون لك تابعين و يستحسن ب أموال حقيقية هتلاقى ترتيبك بيتقدم اسرع  
لو حد عنده ملاحظات تانية يا جماعة يا ريت يفيدنا و بالتوفيق للجميع و يا ريت كله يقول ترتيبه  
انا ترتيبى الان 1299

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  مبرووك المركز يا احمد و مبروك يا رجالة المراكز المتقدمة دى ما شاء الله  
انا عندى ملاحظة ,, انا ترتيبى وصل 1299 مع انى بادىء فى مدة بعد احمد مثلا و تقريبا نقاط اقل و دروداون اكبر بس اعتقد يا احمد التقدم دا سببه متوسط زمن الصفقة لان المتوسط عندى 59 دقيقة لان معظم صفقاتى سكالبنج فا خلى بالك كويس اوى من المتوسط الزمنى يا احمد لانه مهم جدا  
و حاجة كمان لما يبدأ يكون لك تابعين و يستحسن ب أموال حقيقية هتلاقى ترتيبك بيتقدم اسرع  
لو حد عنده ملاحظات تانية يا جماعة يا ريت يفيدنا و بالتوفيق للجميع و يا ريت كله يقول ترتيبه  
انا ترتيبى الان 1299   شكرا ليك يا حبي علي التنبيه
عشان كدا قررت اني افتح حساب ديمو عشان اراعي فيه النقط دي لاني صعب اغير طريقة تداولي علي الحقيقي اللي الحمد لله بكسب منها ربح يرضيني
بخوصو التابعيين الحقيقيين ربنا يسهل و قريب يبدأ حد يتابعنا
انتا تحت تابعيين حقيقين دلوقتي؟*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> شكرا ليك يا حبي علي التنبيه
> عشان كدا قررت اني افتح حساب ديمو عشان اراعي فيه النقط دي لاني صعب اغير طريقة تداولي علي الحقيقي اللي الحمد لله بكسب منها ربح يرضيني
> بخوصو التابعيين الحقيقيين ربنا يسهل و قريب يبدأ حد يتابعنا
> انتا تحت تابعيين حقيقين دلوقتي؟*

 لا لحد دلوقتى لسه مفيش تابعين حقيقيين بس المزود الى عملته من شهور و باظ منى كنت اول ما دخلت على الترتيب فووق ال 900 كان بدأ يبقالى تابعيين كتير و منهم حقيقى فا انا اعتقد ان دا الى هيحصل برضو بس الاداء بتاعى المرة دى و ترتيبى اسرع بكتير من المزود الى قبل كدا فا ربنا يسهل و احتمال انا اعمل حسابك كمان حقيقى اربطه بالمزود بتاعى لمزيد من المصداقية عند الناس

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  لا لحد دلوقتى لسه مفيش تابعين حقيقيين بس المزود الى عملته من شهور و باظ منى كنت اول ما دخلت على الترتيب فووق ال 900 كان بدأ يبقالى تابعيين كتير و منهم حقيقى فا انا اعتقد ان دا الى هيحصل برضو بس الاداء بتاعى المرة دى و ترتيبى اسرع بكتير من المزود الى قبل كدا فا ربنا يسهل و احتمال انا اعمل حسابك كمان حقيقى اربطه بالمزود بتاعى لمزيد من المصداقية عند الناس   ربنا يوفقك يا حبي و يبقي ليك متابعين كتير باذن الله
و ان شاء الله من تقدم لتقدم*

----------


## youssef12

شباب هناك نقطة غريبة بالنسبة للتابعين .نلاحظ انهم يتبعون المزودين اصحاب 10 الى 20 نقطة .هل في نظركم  انهم يذخلون بعقد ميكرو او عقد صغير .انا لآعتقد ذلك .مارايكم

----------


## Leonardo

> شباب هناك نقطة غريبة بالنسبة للتابعين .نلاحظ انهم يتبعون المزودين اصحاب 10 الى 20 نقطة .هل في نظركم  انهم يذخلون بعقد ميكرو او عقد صغير .انا لآعتقد ذلك .مارايكم

 اعتقد انهم بيدخلوا ب عقد 1 دولار لكل 500 دولار ناس كتير جدا كانت بتعمل كدا من المزود الاول فوركس كروز عشان كدا ضربوا مارجن مع اول سقوط له و فيه ناس بتغامر ب اكتر من ذلك حسب ثقتها فى اداء المزود الى معاه

----------


## youssef12

> اعتقد انهم بيدخلوا ب عقد 1 دولار لكل 500 دولار ناس كتير جدا كانت بتعمل كدا من المزود الاول فوركس كروز عشان كدا ضربوا مارجن مع اول سقوط له و فيه ناس بتغامر ب اكتر من ذلك حسب ثقتها فى اداء المزود الى معاه

 عندك حق .اين هو الامريكي الان

----------


## Leonardo

> عندك حق .اين هو الامريكي الان

 اخر مرة شوفته كان فى المركز ال 670 تقريبا ,, انحدار كبير جدا و كان الاموال الى بيديرها وصلت حتى 8 مليون فقط من اصل 29 مليون دولار

----------


## Leonardo

الان هو فى المركز 825 برصيد 7 مليون فقط ,,

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*يا ساتر يا رب 
ربنا يحفظنا*

----------


## Leonardo

> مبرووك المركز يا احمد و مبروك يا رجالة المراكز المتقدمة دى ما شاء الله  
> انا عندى ملاحظة ,, انا ترتيبى وصل 1299 مع انى بادىء فى مدة بعد احمد مثلا و تقريبا نقاط اقل و دروداون اكبر بس اعتقد يا احمد التقدم دا سببه متوسط زمن الصفقة لان المتوسط عندى 59 دقيقة لان معظم صفقاتى سكالبنج فا خلى بالك كويس اوى من المتوسط الزمنى يا احمد لانه مهم جدا  
> و حاجة كمان لما يبدأ يكون لك تابعين و يستحسن ب أموال حقيقية هتلاقى ترتيبك بيتقدم اسرع  
> لو حد عنده ملاحظات تانية يا جماعة يا ريت يفيدنا و بالتوفيق للجميع و يا ريت كله يقول ترتيبه  
> انا ترتيبى الان 1299

 تقدمت بضعة مراكز انا دلوقتى فى المركز 1267 الحمد لله

----------


## Eng.Mostafa

*أنا بدأت المتاجرة كمزود امبارح
ترتيبي الآن 8087*

----------


## Leonardo

> *أنا بدأت المتاجرة كمزود امبارح
> ترتيبي الآن 8087*

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا مصطفى و ربنا يكرمك و تكون فى تقدم مستمر

----------


## Leonardo

ايه يا جماعة وصلتوا ل ايه فيين حماسة بداية الموضووع !!  
عموما انا ترتيبى دلوقتى 1267 قبل تحديث نهاية اليوم انهاردة 
اسابيع العمل :1 
عدد النقاط : 574
اقصى عدد للصفقات المفتوحة فى نفس الوقت : 6

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ممتاز جدا يا باشا
ان شاء الله تستمر علي كدا
انا ترتيبي اعتقد متغيرش لاني لسا ماغلقتش اي صفقات
محقق تقريبا 1000 بيب في 6 اسابيع
اقصي عدد كان 7 صفقات و هما دول اللي زودولي الدروداون كدا قبل ما يحققوا هدفهم
يا مسهل*

----------


## Leonardo

ممتاز يا احمد ,, احب ابشرك وانا فى ترتيبى دا حصلت على اول متابع ليا امريكى الجنسية برصيد 10 الاف دولار و جالى ايميل ب كدا و فعلنى عنده ك مزود اشارة و ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله هبدأ معاه من الاسبوع الجى ,, يعنى مش بالترتيب بس يا احمد ممكن اداءك دا يعجب ناس كتيرة ان شاء الله خصوصا الى بيحبوا الصفقات الطويلة و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله ,, نشوف الارقام بعد التحديث .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  ممتاز يا احمد ,, احب ابشرك وانا فى ترتيبى دا حصلت على اول متابع ليا امريكى الجنسية برصيد 10 الاف دولار و جالى ايميل ب كدا و فعلنى عنده ك مزود اشارة و ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله هبدأ معاه من الاسبوع الجى ,, يعنى مش بالترتيب بس يا احمد ممكن اداءك دا يعجب ناس كتيرة ان شاء الله خصوصا الى بيحبوا الصفقات الطويلة و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله ,, نشوف الارقام بعد التحديث .   بسم الله ما شاء الله
الله اكبر
الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا
و الله فرحتلك كتير يا صديقي
الف الف مبروووك و ان شاء الله قريب يوصل التابعين 10 مليون
و اهم حاجة اثبت علي شغلك و متستعجلش و ان شاء الله الي المكز الاول
و عموما انا مع اول الاجازة هفتح حساب ديمو بمزود جديد و هشتغل عليه بطرق تناسب مزاج التابعين ههههههه
و كدا يبقي عندي مزودين واحد للسوينجات وواحد للنتراديداي و الاكسالبنج
يا مسهل*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*معلش سؤال 
هوا ليه بيتكب فالبروفايل بتاعك اذا كان ليك تابعيين بحساب حيقيي ولا لأ؟ هو ممكن يكون الواحد ليه تابعيين بحسابات ديمو؟!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Eng.Mostafa

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  معلش سؤال 
هوا ليه بيتكب فالبروفايل بتاعك اذا كان ليك تابعيين بحساب حيقيي ولا لأ؟ هو ممكن يكون الواحد ليه تابعيين بحسابات ديمو؟!!!!!!!!!!    ممكن طبعاً يا حبي*

----------


## Eng.Mostafa

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا مصطفى و ربنا يكرمك و تكون فى تقدم مستمر    الله يخليك يا غالي. وبالتوفيق لك أيضاً       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  ايه يا جماعة وصلتوا ل ايه فيين حماسة بداية الموضووع !!  
عموما انا ترتيبى دلوقتى 1267 قبل تحديث نهاية اليوم انهاردة 
اسابيع العمل :1 
عدد النقاط : 574
اقصى عدد للصفقات المفتوحة فى نفس الوقت : 6   بسم الله ما شاء الله ، أتمنى لك التوفيق كمان وكمان.
معرفك هناك إيه؟*

----------


## triqooo

triqooo  الترتيب الحالي 217  تابعين 4  تقبلوا احترامي

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Eng.Mostafa
					  
 ممكن طبعاً يا حبي   ازاي؟ طيب كدا انا هستفيد ايه لما واحد بحساب ديمو يتابعني؟ واللي بيتابعني بحساب ديمو هيستفيد هو ايه؟ و الموقع هيستفيد ايه؟
ولا دي عشان اجرب الموقع الاول يعني ولا ايه؟*

----------


## Eng.Mostafa

*أنت هتستفيد معنوياً فقط إن الاس بدأ تتابعك.
والموقع هيستفيد إنه يكسب زباين ، اللي يجرب ديمو بكرة يفتح حساب حقيقي
مستحيل حد يفتح حساب حقيقي على طول.
اللي هيفتح ديمو هيجرب الناس أكيد اللي هيشغل معاهم بحساب حقيقي أو يجرب الموقع وطريقة التعامل الأول.
أنا مثلاً فكرت أفتح حساب حقيقي بس قلت لازم طبعاً كنت أجرب الأول وأشوف النظام إيه*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*تمام يا حبي
طيب ممتاز جدا و الله تفيكر سليم*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> بسم الله ما شاء الله
> الله اكبر
> الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا
> و الله فرحتلك كتير يا صديقي
> الف الف مبروووك و ان شاء الله قريب يوصل التابعين 10 مليون
> و اهم حاجة اثبت علي شغلك و متستعجلش و ان شاء الله الي المكز الاول
> و عموما انا مع اول الاجازة هفتح حساب ديمو بمزود جديد و هشتغل عليه بطرق تناسب مزاج التابعين ههههههه
> و كدا يبقي عندي مزودين واحد للسوينجات وواحد للنتراديداي و الاكسالبنج
> يا مسهل*

  

> *معلش سؤال 
> هوا ليه بيتكب فالبروفايل بتاعك اذا كان ليك تابعيين بحساب حيقيي ولا لأ؟ هو ممكن يكون الواحد ليه تابعيين بحسابات ديمو؟!!!!!!!!!!*

  

> * 
> ازاي؟ طيب كدا انا هستفيد ايه لما واحد بحساب ديمو يتابعني؟ واللي بيتابعني بحساب ديمو هيستفيد هو ايه؟ و الموقع هيستفيد ايه؟
> ولا دي عشان اجرب الموقع الاول يعني ولا ايه؟*

 تسلم يا احمد على الروح الطيبة دى ,,, ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك فى المزود الجديد و تحصلنى و نحتل المركزين الاول و التانى :D  
بالنسبة لموضوع التابعين ذوى الحسابات الحقيقية او الديمو فا زى ما مصطفى قال انا كا واحد عاوز اتبع مزود اشارة بضيفه عندى الاول على حساب ديمو كدا اشوف اداءه هيكون عامل ازاى و لما اطمنله ابدء معاه ,, انا مشيت معايا بالعكس الاول الراجل ضافنى حقيقى علطول و يا رب يبقى كله كدا :D

----------


## Leonardo

> triqooo  الترتيب الحالي 217  تابعين 4  تقبلوا احترامي

 ماشاء الله اداءك عالى يمكن بس لو الدروداون و اكبر عدد للصفقات عندك كان قليل اكتر من كدا كنت هتبقى فى مراكز متقدمة بإذن الله ,,, عموما اتمنالك كل توفيق و من تقدم الى تقدم ان شاء الله .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  تسلم يا احمد على الروح الطيبة دى ,,, ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك فى المزود الجديد و تحصلنى و نحتل المركزين الاول و التانى :D  
بالنسبة لموضوع التابعين ذوى الحسابات الحقيقية او الديمو فا زى ما مصطفى قال انا كا واحد عاوز اتبع مزود اشارة بضيفه عندى الاول على حساب ديمو كدا اشوف اداءه هيكون عامل ازاى و لما اطمنله ابدء معاه ,, انا مشيت معايا بالعكس الاول الراجل ضافنى حقيقى علطول و يا رب يبقى كله كدا :D   ان شاء الله يا حبي
بس انا اللي كان مش مخليني استوعب حتة الحساب الديمو دي فالاول ان انا كدا هاخد التوصيات علي الجاهز
يعني مثلا ممكن اشوف اي مزود عاجبني و اربط حسابي الديمو بيه و بالتالي مش هدفع حاجة و انقل الصفقات يدوي لحسابي الحقيقي و ابقي وفرت النص بيب اللي كنت هدفعه هههههههههههههه*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> ان شاء الله يا حبي
> بس انا اللي كان مش مخليني استوعب حتة الحساب الديمو دي فالاول ان انا كدا هاخد التوصيات علي الجاهز
> يعني مثلا ممكن اشوف اي مزود عاجبني و اربط حسابي الديمو بيه و بالتالي مش هدفع حاجة و انقل الصفقات يدوي لحسابي الحقيقي و ابقي وفرت النص بيب اللي كنت هدفعه هههههههههههههه*

 ممكن و فيه ناس بتعمل كدا بس اعتقد ن مع مرور الوقت معاد التوصيات بيتأخر شوية عن انه ينزلك فى الحساب الديمو تقريبا ربع ساعة و كمان معظم الناس الى شغالة زولو مش يفرق معاها نص بيب اد ما يفرق معاها انها تلاقى حد كويس يشتغلها و هما مش موجودين و مريحين دماغهم

----------


## Leonardo

> كيف يتم الاستفادة

 اقرا الموضوع بالكامل عشان تعرف ازاى تستفيد لان الموضوع يطول شرحه .

----------


## Leonardo

الان تقدمت بضعة مراكز اخرى و اصبحت فى المركز 966 مع اخر تحديث منذ قليل

----------


## Eng.Mostafa

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  الان تقدمت بضعة مراكز اخرى و اصبحت فى المركز 966 مع اخر تحديث منذ قليل   ما شاء الله
طيب ومعرفك إيه هناك؟*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> ما شاء الله
> طيب ومعرفك إيه هناك؟*

 المعرف RorekZ

----------


## وائل المسلمى

اما عندى شوية اسئلة وارجو الاجابة عليها ياشباب  
سوال الاول  حجم الحسابات الللى تتبع المزود الاشارة لنفرض مثلا مليون دولار هل  المليون دولار حجم التنفيذ للصفقات  اللى بزودها للناس ؟؟؟ ولا دة حجم المحافظ الكلى  وكل متبع للاشارة بيدخل بحجم عقود هو اللى بيريدة ؟؟؟ حد فاهم انا بقصد اية ؟؟ 
سوال تانى هو الاهم فى اختيار موزد الاشارة  معدل الزمن للصفقة  ولا معدل النقاط لكل صفقة ولا معدل الدرو داون للصفقات ؟؟  العميل بيحب اية ؟؟ وبيركز على اية ؟؟ 
سوال تالت شايف ناس عملت 30 صفقة  والله 30 ويمكن ااقل وليها تابعين  !!!!! شى غريب جداا  ازاى دة حظ دة ولا اية بظبط ؟؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*الف مبروووك يا لويناردو باشا و عقبالنا جميعا ان شاء الله*

----------


## Eng.Mostafa

*هل ربط حساب مزود الاشارة ممكن أن أقوم به بنفسي؟ ولا لازم الدعم يعمله؟
وهل المتاجرة كمزود إشارة تتم من الميتاتريدر فقط أم ممكن أيضاً من خلال حساب الزولو الخاص بمزود الاشارة.
ممكن الاتنين مع بعض بنفس الوقت؟*

----------


## Leonardo

> اما عندى شوية اسئلة وارجو الاجابة عليها ياشباب  
> سوال الاول  حجم الحسابات الللى تتبع المزود الاشارة لنفرض مثلا مليون دولار هل  المليون دولار حجم التنفيذ للصفقات  اللى بزودها للناس ؟؟؟ ولا دة حجم المحافظ الكلى  وكل متبع للاشارة بيدخل بحجم عقود هو اللى بيريدة ؟؟؟ حد فاهم انا بقصد اية ؟؟ 
> سوال تانى هو الاهم فى اختيار موزد الاشارة  معدل الزمن للصفقة  ولا معدل النقاط لكل صفقة ولا معدل الدرو داون للصفقات ؟؟  العميل بيحب اية ؟؟ وبيركز على اية ؟؟ 
> سوال تالت شايف ناس عملت 30 صفقة  والله 30 ويمكن ااقل وليها تابعين  !!!!! شى غريب جداا  ازاى دة حظ دة ولا اية بظبط ؟؟

 اهلا يا باشا 
بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول فا دا بيكون حجم حسابات الناس الى داخلة معاك بالكامل و هما بيحددوا حجم العقد 
بالنسبة لسؤالك التانى التابع بيركز على كل دول لكن فيه ناس تهمها اوى متوسط عدد النقاط و فيه ناس تهمها اكتر معدل الدروداون عشان يبقى عامل حسابه انت هتسيب الصفقة تسلب عليك اد ايه بس اعتقد دول اهم اتنين  
بالنسبة لسؤالك التالت ممكن يكونوا التابعين دول ناس يعرفهم اصلا او حسابات تبعه من برا الزوولو و هو ضافها فى الزوولو او عمل دعاية كويسة ل نفسه و هكذا او حد شاف اداءه و عجبه زيى كدا لما كنت فى المركز 1299 لقيت واحد ضافنى تابع ب حساب حقيقى يعنى تقدر تقول عجبه اداءى مثلا و هكذا

----------


## Leonardo

> *الف مبروووك يا لويناردو باشا و عقبالنا جميعا ان شاء الله*

 الله يبارك فيك يابو حميد و على فكرة انا اسمى محمد تقدر تقولى محمد احسن طبعا 
و ربنا يوفق الكل هنا يا رب و يبقى قايمة ال 10 الاوائل كلها مصريين و عرب و نحتل الموقع دا

----------


## Leonardo

> *هل ربط حساب مزود الاشارة ممكن أن أقوم به بنفسي؟ ولا لازم الدعم يعمله؟
> وهل المتاجرة كمزود إشارة تتم من الميتاتريدر فقط أم ممكن أيضاً من خلال حساب الزولو الخاص بمزود الاشارة.
> ممكن الاتنين مع بعض بنفس الوقت؟*

 ربط مزود الاشارة بتعمله من الاعدادات الخاصة بيك يا مصطفى ان كنت دا الى تقصده 
و بالنسبة للمتاجرة انت ممكن تتاجر من الميتا و تقفل من الزولو لكن اعتقد مينفعش انك تفتح صفقات من الزولو نفسه

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  الله يبارك فيك يابو حميد و على فكرة انا اسمى محمد تقدر تقولى محمد احسن طبعا 
و ربنا يوفق الكل هنا يا رب و يبقى قايمة ال 10 الاوائل كلها مصريين و عرب و نحتل الموقع دا   ماشي يا محمد باشا
انا اخوك احمد نعيم من المنصورة
انا شايفك كاتب في بياناتك ان الاقامة مصر مؤقتا ؟!!!! ليه كدا حد يسيب ام الدنيا ههههههههههههههههههه
( اخوك ناوي يتخرج بس من هنا و ان شاء الله هسيب ام الدنيا باسرع ما يمكن هههههههههههههه)*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> ماشي يا محمد باشا
> انا اخوك احمد نعيم من المنصورة
> انا شايفك كاتب في بياناتك ان الاقامة مصر مؤقتا ؟!!!! ليه كدا حد يسيب ام الدنيا ههههههههههههههههههه
> ( اخوك ناوي يتخرج بس من هنا و ان شاء الله هسيب ام الدنيا باسرع ما يمكن هههههههههههههه)*

 اهلا يا محمد بيه 
موضوع مصر مؤقتا دا عشان كنت مسافر اكمل دراسة الهندسة برا مصر و رجعت و هرجع اسافر تانى ان شاء الله فا لما استقر فى مصر بقى هبقى اشيل مؤقتا دى خالص هههههههههه
ربنا يعديها على خير و الله يا احمد عشان الحال يستقر بقى

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  اهلا يا محمد بيه 
موضوع مصر مؤقتا دا عشان كنت مسافر اكمل دراسة الهندسة برا مصر و رجعت و هرجع اسافر تانى ان شاء الله فا لما استقر فى مصر بقى هبقى اشيل مؤقتا دى خالص هههههههههه
ربنا يعديها على خير و الله يا احمد عشان الحال يستقر بقى   ربنا يوفقك يا حبي
و ان شاء الله البلد تمشي للاحسن*

----------


## Leonardo

ان شاء الله ,, على فكرة انا ترتيبى قل شوية من نص ساعة كدا فى اخر تحديث بدل المركز 966 بقيت 1046 مع ان مفيش تداول ولا اى حاجة بس اعتقد عشان حواليا مراكز تقدموا ,, لما السوق يفتح و ننهى متاجرة يوم الاتنين ان شاء الله نشوف ايه الى هيحصل

----------


## r7al_909

> *الحمد لله 
> تقدمن الي المركز 2378 و بعدها يثواني عملت ريفريش للصفحة لقيت نفسي تقدمت ايضا للمركز ال2362
> الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه
> مع العلم ان هدفي هذا الشهر كان المركز ال4000 
> ان شاء الله هدفي هذا الشهر هو الرمكز ال2000 باذن الله و افضل
> يا مسهل*

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله   والله افرح كثير لما اشوف اخوانا العرب يتقدمون

----------


## r7al_909

> اعتقد انهم بيدخلوا ب عقد 1 دولار لكل 500 دولار ناس كتير جدا كانت بتعمل كدا من المزود الاول فوركس كروز عشان كدا ضربوا مارجن مع اول سقوط له و فيه ناس بتغامر ب اكتر من ذلك حسب ثقتها فى اداء المزود الى معاه

 انا كنت من متابعين فوركس كروز وضرب عندي المارجن  لكن اللي مستغرب انه لسى عنده صفقات مفتوحه ما ضربت مارجن وبعض المتابعين لسى الصفقات عندهم شغاله   كيف ؟

----------


## Leonardo

> انا كنت من متابعين فوركس كروز وضرب عندي المارجن  لكن اللي مستغرب انه لسى عنده صفقات مفتوحه ما ضربت مارجن وبعض المتابعين لسى الصفقات عندهم شغاله   كيف ؟

 اكيد رصيدهم يستحمل

----------


## Leonardo

المركز 907 الان الحمد لله و تمت اضافة متبع اخر

----------


## Leonardo

ترتيبى الان 751 بفضل الله

----------


## crownpearl77

السلام عليكم يا شباب
اود ان اشكر صاحب الموضوع و كل من ساهم فيه بالنصيحة و الارشاد فانا شخصيا استفدت كثيرا من نصائحكم الغالية
و قررت ادخل اجرب معكم ان شاء الله
انا اشتركت من يومين ومعرفي هو 
crownpearl77
شكرا لكم مرة اخري و متابع معكم :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013: :

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم يا شباب
> اود ان اشكر صاحب الموضوع و كل من ساهم فيه بالنصيحة و الارشاد فانا شخصيا استفدت كثيرا من نصائحكم الغالية
> و قررت ادخل اجرب معكم ان شاء الله
> انا اشتركت من يومين ومعرفي هو 
> crownpearl77
> شكرا لكم مرة اخري و متابع معكم:

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله استاذ كراون

----------


## crownpearl77

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله استاذ كراون

 شكرا لك اخي ليوناردو و متابع معكم في هذا الموضوع الشيق

----------


## صاحب هدف

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة crownpearl77
					  السلام عليكم يا شباب
اود ان اشكر صاحب الموضوع و كل من ساهم فيه بالنصيحة و الارشاد فانا شخصيا استفدت كثيرا من نصائحكم الغالية
و قررت ادخل اجرب معكم ان شاء الله
انا اشتركت من يومين ومعرفي هو 
crownpearl77
شكرا لكم مرة اخري و متابع معكم:   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
العفو يامعلم وبالتوفيق يارب ليك وليا وللجميع ويارب مزودي الزولو كلهم يبقو عرب  
تحياتي*

----------


## crownpearl77

> * 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
> العفو يامعلم وبالتوفيق يارب ليك وليا وللجميع ويارب مزودي الزولو كلهم يبقو عرب  
> تحياتي*

  شكرا لك يا غالي علي فتحك هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله نجد الموصيين العرب في المراكز العشرة الاولي ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  ترتيبى الان 751 بفضل الله   الف مبرووك يا حبي 
انا ترتيب نزل ل2500 نتيجة ان الصفقات اللي فاتحها عاكسة علي
يا مسهل....*

----------


## crownpearl77

> * 
> الف مبرووك يا حبي 
> انا ترتيب نزل ل2500 نتيجة ان الصفقات اللي فاتحها عاكسة علي
> يا مسهل....*

  ازيك اخي احمد
هو انا بجيب الترتيب ده منين يا غالي !!!

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*انا تمام يا غالي
و انت اخبارك؟
من صفحة الاداء يا باشا....*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> الف مبرووك يا حبي 
> انا ترتيب نزل ل2500 نتيجة ان الصفقات اللي فاتحها عاكسة علي
> يا مسهل....*

 الله يبارك فيك يا احمد و ان شاء الله ترتيبك يتحسن باستمرار بإذن الله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  الله يبارك فيك يا احمد و ان شاء الله ترتيبك يتحسن باستمرار بإذن الله   ان شاء الله يا حبي....*

----------


## faridns

ما شاء الله الاخ محمد rorekz اداءة جيد جدا و لو استمر بهذا الاداء بالتأكيد سيتقدم في الترتيب بعيدا و سيدخل في ال 100 الاوائل قريبا جدا باذن الله

----------


## Leonardo

> ما شاء الله الاخ محمد rorekz اداءة جيد جدا و لو استمر بهذا الاداء بالتأكيد سيتقدم في الترتيب بعيدا و سيدخل في ال 100 الاوائل قريبا جدا باذن الله

 ربنا يخليك يا باشا ,, ان شاء الله نكون فى مراكز متقدمة قريبا  بإذن الله

----------


## Leonardo

الحمد لله الان المركز 573

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ما شاء الله
 الف مبروووك
انا لاحظت حاجة غريبة 
الاسبوع اللي فات عداد الزولو بتاع الفلوس كان بيعد في حوالي 199........
دلوقتي بيعد في 300 و حاجة!!!! 
واضح ان العداد ده نصاب ههههههههههههه
طبعا الارقام اللي فوق بالمليار يعني 199 مليار و شوية فكة*

----------


## Leonardo

> *ما شاء الله
>  الف مبروووك
> انا لاحظت حاجة غريبة 
> الاسبوع اللي فات عداد الزولو بتاع الفلوس كان بيعد في حوالي 199........
> دلوقتي بيعد في 300 و حاجة!!!! 
> واضح ان العداد ده نصاب ههههههههههههه
> طبعا الارقام اللي فوق بالمليار يعني 199 مليار و شوية فكة*

 هههههههههه لا ما الفلوس بتزييييد بقى :D 
بس انا مشوفتش مزود بيدير مبلغ مالى كبير غير فوركس كروز كان اكبر حاجة 29 مليون اومال باقى المليارات فيييييييييين فعلا العداد دا مشكوك فى امره :D

----------


## medoram

> هههههههههه لا ما الفلوس بتزييييد بقى :D 
> بس انا مشوفتش مزود بيدير مبلغ مالى كبير غير فوركس كروز كان اكبر حاجة 29 مليون اومال باقى المليارات فيييييييييين فعلا العداد دا مشكوك فى امره :D

  لا يا اخوان انتم فاهمينه غلط 
هذا العداد ليس هو مجمموع الاموال في الزولو و انما احجام الصفقات 
مثلا عندما ندخل صفقة بدولار للنقطة هذا يعني اننا اشترينا او بعنا ما يعادل 10.000 وحدة وقس على ذالك اذا عدد الصفقات في الحسابات التابعة للموقع و احجامها 
ان شاء الله الفكرة وصلت 
تحياتي

----------


## Leonardo

> لا يا اخوان انتم فاهمينه غلط 
> هذا العداد ليس هو مجمموع الاموال في الزولو و انما احجام الصفقات 
> مثلا عندما ندخل صفقة بدولار للنقطة هذا يعني اننا اشترينا او بعنا ما يعادل 10.000 وحدة وقس على ذالك اذا عدد الصفقات في الحسابات التابعة للموقع و احجامها 
> ان شاء الله الفكرة وصلت 
> تحياتي

  تمام كدا فكرة العداد وضحت مع ان ملهوش لزمة اصلا ,, شكرا يا باشا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
 لا يا اخوان انتم فاهمينه غلط 
هذا العداد ليس هو مجمموع الاموال في الزولو و انما احجام الصفقات 
مثلا عندما ندخل صفقة بدولار للنقطة هذا يعني اننا اشترينا او بعنا ما يعادل 10.000 وحدة وقس على ذالك اذا عدد الصفقات في الحسابات التابعة للموقع و احجامها 
ان شاء الله الفكرة وصلت 
تحياتي         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  تمام كدا فكرة العداد وضحت مع ان ملهوش لزمة اصلا ,, شكرا يا باشا   اه تمام اذا كان كدا ففعلن تبقي ارقام معقولة
و يا ليوناردو فايدة العداد ده انه بيوريك ان احجام التداول فالموقع عالية و بالتالي هو موقع ناجح و عليه اقبال كبير*

----------


## Leonardo

انا الان فى المركز 281 بفضل الله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ما شاء الله يا حبي
الف مبروووك 
انا حتي الان لا تحديث لمركزي لاني لم اغلق اي صفقات جديدة...... 
بس شوفتوا الاسرائيلي اللي فالمركز التاني؟ اصبح يدي 10 مليون الان
ربنا لا يزيده ولا يباركله*

----------


## Leonardo

> *ما شاء الله يا حبي
> الف مبروووك 
> انا حتي الان لا تحديث لمركزي لاني لم اغلق اي صفقات جديدة...... 
> بس شوفتوا الاسرائيلي اللي فالمركز التاني؟ اصبح يدي 10 مليون الان
> ربنا لا يزيده ولا يباركله*

 اه والله ربنا يخسف بيه الارض 
بس انا ملاحظ ان مفيش علم لدولة فلسطين و واضح ان لو حد من فلسطين بيحطوله علم اسرائيل برضو حاجة محزنة فعلا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*معاك حق
انا لاحظت كدا برده
بس هو للاسف 99% من المواقع الاجنبية مبيحوطوش علم فلسطين
ربنا يخسف بيهم الارض جميعا و ينصرنا عليهم
و ان شاء الله نصرنا عليهم فالفوركس اننا نحتل المواقع الاولي فالترتيب و ندير احنا المبالغ دي من هذا الاسرائيلي..
يا مسهل*

----------


## faridns

للاسف الشركة مفهاش تريلين ستوب و انا طريقتي بتعتمد علية اعتماد اساسي ,,, و لو استخدمت اي شركة تانية العمولة بتقل اوي اوي ,,, الصراحة اتفاجئت بالموضوع دة و اول شركة اشوفها في الميتاتريدر مفهاش تريلينج ستوب aaafx

----------


## Leonardo

تراجعت قليلا الى المركز 440 بسبب الصفقات المفتوحة على اليورو و مقفلتهاش لحد دلوقتى

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*غريبة جدا فعلا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ازاي مفيش تريلينج استوب؟؟ 
ده موجود في كل الشركات تقريبا حتي الشركات اتلعبانة
واضح ان الشركة بتاعته تعبانة جدا جدا جدا بقي هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## faridns

> تراجعت قليلا الى المركز 440 بسبب الصفقات المفتوحة على اليورو و مقفلتهاش لحد دلوقتى

 ان شاء الله تتقدم اكتر و اكتر و مااشاء الله ادائك رائع 
كنت عايز اسألك في حاجة بخصوص النقاط السالبة ,, هل دية بتتأثر باللوت المفتوح ,, يعني لو انا شغال ب نصف لوت و سلبت معايا 400 نقطة ,, هي هي زي مادخل بلوت  و تسلب 400 نقطة ,, هل لهم نفس التأثير علي الدرودون؟؟

----------


## faridns

> *غريبة جدا فعلا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ازاي مفيش تريلينج استوب؟؟ 
> ده موجود في كل الشركات تقريبا حتي الشركات اتلعبانة
> واضح ان الشركة بتاعته تعبانة جدا جدا جدا بقي هههههههههههههههههه*

 الصراحة يا احمد حاجة غريبة جدا ,, اغلب الناس اللي داخلين في الزولو بيتسعملوا تربل اية ,, مش عارف ازاي مش ضايفين عندهم التريلنج ,,, انتوا رأيكم اشتغل علي ديدي او الباري و لا اكمل في تربل اية عشان العمولة؟؟

----------


## medoram

> ان شاء الله تتقدم اكتر و اكتر و مااشاء الله ادائك رائع 
> كنت عايز اسألك في حاجة بخصوص النقاط السالبة ,, هل دية بتتأثر باللوت المفتوح ,, يعني لو انا شغال ب نصف لوت و سلبت معايا 400 نقطة ,, هي هي زي مادخل بلوت  و تسلب 400 نقطة ,, هل لهم نفس التأثير علي الدرودون؟؟

 مفيش فرق بين النقطة بمليون دولار و النقطة بسنت 
المهم هو عدد النقاط

----------


## faridns

> مفيش فرق بين النقطة بمليون دولار و النقطة بسنت 
> المهم هو عدد النقاط

 يعني علي كدة تدبيل الحساب او حاجة من دية ملهاش اي لازمة ,,, المهم هوعدد النقط و ان الدرودون ميعلاش

----------


## Leonardo

> مفيش فرق بين النقطة بمليون دولار و النقطة بسنت 
> المهم هو عدد النقاط

  

> يعني علي كدة تدبيل الحساب او حاجة من دية ملهاش اي لازمة ,,, المهم هوعدد النقط و ان الدرودون ميعلاش

 مظبوط ,, هو كل الى بيفرق عدد النقاط و الدروداون

----------


## faridns

> مظبوط ,, هو كل الى بيفرق عدد النقاط و الدروداون

 طب حد يعرف الدرودون بيتحسب ازاي؟؟ يعني لو الدرودون 10% الحساب يسلب كام نقطة و 20% و هكذا لاني بلاقي حسابات عاملة دردون 120% و هل ممكن الدرودون يقل و لا بيزيد بس؟؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*فريد ياريت تراجع الموضوع و هتلاقي اجابت لكل اسئلتك بالتفصيل*

----------


## faridns

> *فريد ياريت تراجع الموضوع و هتلاقي اجابت لكل اسئلتك بالتفصيل*

 انا قريت اغلب الموضوع من شهر تقريبا لكن نقطة الدرودون دية مشروحة بكذا طريقة ,,, يا ريت لو تقولي الاجابة علي السؤال بتاعة دة لاني بتلخبط فية كتير الصراحة ,, و تقريبا هو اكتر حاجة الناس بيبصوا عليها

----------


## Eng.Mostafa

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faridns
					   
الصراحة يا احمد حاجة غريبة جدا ,, اغلب الناس اللي داخلين في الزولو بيتسعملوا تربل اية ,, مش عارف ازاي مش ضايفين عندهم التريلنج ,,, انتوا رأيكم اشتغل علي ديدي او الباري و لا اكمل في تربل اية عشان العمولة؟؟   ايه موضوع العمولة ده؟ بتاع مزود الاشارة؟
 وازاي بيفرق من تريبل ايه للشركات التانية وأد ايه الفرق؟*

----------


## faridns

> * 
> ايه موضوع العمولة ده؟ بتاع مزود الاشارة؟
>  وازاي بيفرق من تريبل ايه للشركات التانية وأد ايه الفرق؟*

 المفروض تربل اية بتدي عمولة للموزد علي اللوت نقطة كاملة و علي اي بروكر اخر 0.4

----------


## faridns

> انا قريت اغلب الموضوع من شهر تقريبا لكن نقطة الدرودون دية مشروحة بكذا طريقة ,,, يا ريت لو تقولي الاجابة علي السؤال بتاعة دة لاني بتلخبط فية كتير الصراحة ,, و تقريبا هو اكتر حاجة الناس بيبصوا عليها

 سألت خدمة العملاء و شرحولي نقطة واحدة من الاتنين و هي الدرودون ,,, يتحسب بهذة الطريقة مجموع ارباح النقاط علي اقصي تراجع يعطي الدرودون ,, يعني لو الارباح بالنقاط 1000 و التراجع 100 نقطة يبقا الدرودون 10% ,,,  لكن الحقيقة اللي مقادرتش افهمة و يا ريت لو حد فهمة يوضحولي ,, اقصي تراجع بيتحسب علي اي اساس ؟؟

----------


## medoram

> سألت خدمة العملاء و شرحولي نقطة واحدة من الاتنين و هي الدرودون ,,, يتحسب بهذة الطريقة مجموع ارباح النقاط علي اقصي تراجع يعطي الدرودون ,, يعني لو الارباح بالنقاط 1000 و التراجع 100 نقطة يبقا الدرودون 10% ,,,  لكن الحقيقة اللي مقادرتش افهمة و يا ريت لو حد فهمة يوضحولي ,, اقصي تراجع بيتحسب علي اي اساس ؟؟

 فتحت صفقة واحدة و عكس عليك السعر 200 نقطة اذا اقصى تراجع 200 نقطة 
فتحت 10 صفقات (في نفس الوقت) و كل واحدة عكست عليك 50 نقطة اذا اقصى تراجع 500 نقطة

----------


## Leonardo

> سألت خدمة العملاء و شرحولي نقطة واحدة من الاتنين و هي الدرودون ,,, يتحسب بهذة الطريقة مجموع ارباح النقاط علي اقصي تراجع يعطي الدرودون ,, يعني لو الارباح بالنقاط 1000 و التراجع 100 نقطة يبقا الدرودون 10% ,,,  لكن الحقيقة اللي مقادرتش افهمة و يا ريت لو حد فهمة يوضحولي ,, اقصي تراجع بيتحسب علي اي اساس ؟؟

 اقصى تراجع بيتحسب على اكتر صفقة سلبت عليك ,,, يعنى لو دخلت صفقة و سلبت عليك 100 نقطة حتى لو قفلتها على صفر ولا موجب هتتحسب عليك تراجع 100 نقطة ,,, ما بالك بقى لو داخل كذا صفقة مع بعض يبقى اجمعهم على بعض كلهم

----------


## faridns

> اقصى تراجع بيتحسب على اكتر صفقة سلبت عليك ,,, يعنى لو دخلت صفقة و سلبت عليك 100 نقطة حتى لو قفلتها على صفر ولا موجب هتتحسب عليك تراجع 100 نقطة ,,, ما بالك بقى لو داخل كذا صفقة مع بعض يبقى اجمعهم على بعض كلهم

 تمام يا رجالة المعلومة وصلت تمام اوي ,,, لكن اخر نقطة بس فرضنا اني فتحت كذا صفقة و سلبوا عليا اقصي حاجة 300 نقطة و دة اللي اتكتب ,, فرضا لو دخلت صفقات تانية بعديها في وقت تاني و سلبت عليا 200 نثطة ,, حيتحسب التراجع 500 و لا هو بيبقا في الصفقات اللي مفتوحة في نفس الوقت فقط

----------


## د/مصطفى

> تمام يا رجالة المعلومة وصلت تمام اوي ,,, لكن اخر نقطة بس فرضنا اني فتحت كذا صفقة و سلبوا عليا اقصي حاجة 300 نقطة و دة اللي اتكتب ,, فرضا لو دخلت صفقات تانية بعديها في وقت تاني و سلبت عليا 200 نثطة ,, حيتحسب التراجع 500 و لا هو بيبقا في الصفقات اللي مفتوحة في نفس الوقت فقط

 الصفقات المفتوحة في نفس الوقت بس

----------


## faridns

> الصفقات المفتوحة في نفس الوقت بس

 شكرا جزيلا

----------


## Leonardo

> شكرا جزيلا

 ترتيبك كام دلوقتى يا فريد

----------


## faridns

> ترتيبك كام دلوقتى يا فريد

 كنت عامل حساب اسمة faridns و كنت بجرب فية بس و عملت 35 صفقة في يومين ,, و في حساب جديد دلوقتي شغال علية بهدوء اسمة faridnsz و دة لسة منزلش الصراحة لاني ماشي فية واحدة واحدة و ربنا يسهل كدة و انزل و ابدأ في مركز كويس ان شاء الله و احاول احصلك انت و احمد ;)

----------


## Leonardo

> كنت عامل حساب اسمة faridns و كنت بجرب فية بس و عملت 35 صفقة في يومين ,, و في حساب جديد دلوقتي شغال علية بهدوء اسمة faridnsz و دة لسة منزلش الصراحة لاني ماشي فية واحدة واحدة و ربنا يسهل كدة و انزل و ابدأ في مركز كويس ان شاء الله و احاول احصلك انت و احمد ;)

 ماشى ربنا يكرمك , بس شكلى انا و احمد الى هنرجعلك ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## faridns

> ماشى ربنا يكرمك , بس شكلى انا و احمد الى هنرجعلك ههههههههههههههههه

 لية بس ,, انا ححاول اوصلكم ان شاء الله متقلقش ,,, بس الواحد لازم يكون منظم اكتر من كدة ان شاء الله و يظبط صفقاتة و يحاول يعمل عدد معين كل يوم ميزودش عنة ,, لان الصفقات الكتيرة مش كويسة ,, لان الواحد مش حيستمر في كدة

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ان شاء الله مفيش رجوع يا شباب و نتقدم كلنا باذن الله
انا هفضل شغال بمعرفي ده لكن هعمل واحد جديد يكون مربوط بحساب ديمو و هعمل زي منتا ناوي كدا يا فريد
يعني يكون حسبا هادي بالكتير افتح فيه صفقة ولا صفقتين كل يوم , يعني هظبط فيه اسلوب التداول بتاعي بحيث يتناسب مع الزولو
و برده هفضل شغال بالحساب الحالي لانه ان شاء الله هيتقدم برده و هيحتل مراكز متقدمة باذن الله بس غالبا مش هيبقي ليه متابعين كتير ....*

----------


## medoram

الباوند اللعين حيرجعني لمراكز 8000  :Angry Smile:

----------


## faridns

هل يمكن يا شباب الغااء الحساب التجريبي المفتوح و فتح واحد اخر ام يجب ان اعمل عضوية جديد في الزولو و اقوم بفتح حساب جديد و كل شيء من البداية ,, و هل احد جرب و حذف حساب و وضع مكانة حساب اخر؟

----------


## Leonardo

> هل يمكن يا شباب الغااء الحساب التجريبي المفتوح و فتح واحد اخر ام يجب ان اعمل عضوية جديد في الزولو و اقوم بفتح حساب جديد و كل شيء من البداية ,, و هل احد جرب و حذف حساب و وضع مكانة حساب اخر؟

  حساب جديد يا فريد مينفعش الى انت عاوز تعمله

----------


## faridns

> حساب جديد يا فريد مينفعش الى انت عاوز تعمله

 انا كلمت الدعم و قالتلي ممكن تعمل بروفيدر جديد من نفس الميل عادي

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*معلش يا باشا ان شاء الله تخرج منه علي خير
هو السوق الايام دي متقلب جامد و ملوش اتجاه بس مستحيل يفضل كدا علي طول*

----------


## Leonardo

> انا كلمت الدعم و قالتلي ممكن تعمل بروفيدر جديد من نفس الميل عادي

 بلاش يا فريد عشان هيظهر للناس ان كان عندك حساب قبل كدا ب اسم كذا و هيبان فيه ان اداءك وحش و دا هيقلق الناس منك , اعمل واحد ب ايميل جديد احسن

----------


## faridns

> بلاش يا فريد عشان هيظهر للناس ان كان عندك حساب قبل كدا ب اسم كذا و هيبان فيه ان اداءك وحش و دا هيقلق الناس منك , اعمل واحد ب ايميل جديد احسن

 منا عملت كدا فعلا خلاص يا باشا ,, وهما قالولي 3 شهور و الحساب حيتشال لوحدة و لو عايز نفس الاسم ابقا ارجع اخدة تاني ;)

----------


## Leonardo

> منا عملت كدا فعلا خلاص يا باشا ,, وهما قالولي 3 شهور و الحساب حيتشال لوحدة و لو عايز نفس الاسم ابقا ارجع اخدة تاني ;)

 طيب ربنا يوفقك فى المعرف الجديد ان شاء الله

----------


## citalin2000

> هل يمكن يا شباب الغااء الحساب التجريبي المفتوح و فتح واحد اخر ام يجب ان اعمل عضوية جديد في الزولو و اقوم بفتح حساب جديد و كل شيء من البداية ,, و هل احد جرب و حذف حساب و وضع مكانة حساب اخر؟

 اخي من حسابك ادخل profile ..  وستجد في وسط الصفحة تقريبا Enable Account   بامكانك اختيار Disable

----------


## medoram

مزود عربي مغربي بنتائج جيدة جدا حتى الان ,, وهو في اسبوعه الاول  اعتقد و الله اعلم انه لو استمر على هذا الاداء سوف يحتل مراكز جد متقدمة  حتى الان 319 نقطة بدراودون 17% فقط باقصى صفقتين مفتوحتين في نفس الوقت فقط

----------


## triqooo

الترتيب الحالي 178  الحسابات التابعة 4 حسابات   تقبلوا احترامي

----------


## نوره

> الترتيب الحالي 178  الحسابات التابعة 4 حسابات    تقبلوا احترامي

 الله يوفقك يارب
لكن نبغى نستفيد من خبرتك
خلال كم انضموا معاك التابعين 
اقصد هل هنالك فتره معينه للوصول الى مرحلة ان يختارك التابعين ام لمجرد متابع العمل فقط والنتائج

----------


## وائل المسلمى

ممكن اسئلة لو سمحتوا   يعنى اية كلمة (هذا المزود يستخدم إستراتيجية تعتمد على 47.2 % الأزواج المترابطة!)  وكلمة (الحد الأدنى اللازم من الأموال المملوكة)    ويعنى اية تحذير هذا المزود ارباحة اعلى من 100 فى ال الميية !!   ويعنى اية انزلا سعر التنفيذ كبير     اخيرا شوفوا مزود خطير جدااااااااااااااااا وعامل شغل جامد جدا وترتيبة ال 17 الف  والله برنامج تصنيف الزولو دة غبى جدا وانتم اللى احكموا بنفسكم   اسمة CHANEL  كلة صح فى صح اعلى عائد فى الستثمار 4800% تقريبا    واية زمن التدوال 2 دقيقة  فقط دة معدل عالمى محصلش   واقصى نسبة للتراجع واحد فى المائة فقط  يعنى من اقل نسب التراجع  فى كل متدوالين الزولو تريد   والله المفروض يكون الرجل رقم واحدى الزولو تريد واتظلم جداااااااااااااا فى ترتيبة ال 17 الف

----------


## نوره

طيب عندي سوال لو تكرمتم 
مين افضل مزود مكتسح الساحه الى الان  :Regular Smile:

----------


## د/مصطفى

> ممكن اسئلة لو سمحتوا   يعنى اية كلمة (هذا المزود يستخدم إستراتيجية تعتمد على 47.2 % الأزواج المترابطة!) 
> يعني بيدخل صفقات بيع لليورو و الباوند و الاسترالي في نفس الوقت عكس الدولار مثلا و بعدد كبير من الصفقات  وكلمة (الحد الأدنى اللازم من الأموال المملوكة)
> يعني لو النقطة ب 10 سنت فما هو اقل حساب ممكن يتحمل اقصى انعكاس حصل بدون ان يحدث مارجن    ويعنى اية تحذير هذا المزود ارباحة اعلى من 100 فى ال الميية !! 
> يعني دايما بيكسب و في الحالة دي ممكن يغامر و يسيب السوق يعكس كتير و الحسابات تتمرجن في مقابل انه يحافظ على نسبة الربح دي  ويعنى اية انزلاق سعر التنفيذ كبير 
> يعني فرق السعر بين الصفقة اللي دخلها المزود و لما وصلت للعميل
> يعني المزود دخل بيع من 1.5000 و لكن الاشارة اتاخرت 3 ثواني فكان السعر نزل ل 1.4995 و بالتالي اتنفذت في حساب التابع بفرق 5 نقط اقل من السعر الاصلي    اخيرا شوفوا مزود خطير جدااااااااااااااااا وعامل شغل جامد جدا وترتيبة ال 17 الف  والله برنامج تصنيف الزولو دة غبى جدا وانتم اللى احكموا بنفسكم   اسمة CHANEL  كلة صح فى صح اعلى عائد فى الستثمار 4800% تقريبا    واية زمن التدوال 2 دقيقة  فقط دة معدل عالمى محصلش   واقصى نسبة للتراجع واحد فى المائة فقط  يعنى من اقل نسب التراجع  فى كل متدوالين الزولو تريد   والله المفروض يكون الرجل رقم واحدى الزولو تريد واتظلم جداااااااااااااا فى ترتيبة ال 17 الف

 ده بيكسب بمتوسط 3 نقط و العادي ان بيحصل انزلاق فالناتج هيكون بالسالب في حسابات المزودين

----------


## وائل المسلمى

> ممكن اسئلة لو سمحتوا   يعنى اية كلمة (هذا المزود يستخدم إستراتيجية تعتمد على 47.2 % الأزواج المترابطة!)  وكلمة (الحد الأدنى اللازم من الأموال المملوكة)    ويعنى اية تحذير هذا المزود ارباحة اعلى من 100 فى ال الميية !!   ويعنى اية انزلا سعر التنفيذ كبير     اخيرا شوفوا مزود خطير جدااااااااااااااااا وعامل شغل جامد جدا وترتيبة ال 17 الف والله برنامج تصنيف الزولو دة غبى جدا وانتم اللى احكموا بنفسكم   اسمة CHANEL  كلة صح فى صح اعلى عائد فى الستثمار 4800% تقريبا    واية زمن التدوال 2 دقيقة فقط دة معدل عالمى محصلش   واقصى نسبة للتراجع واحد فى المائة فقط يعنى من اقل نسب التراجع فى كل متدوالين الزولو تريد   والله المفروض يكون الرجل رقم واحدى الزولو تريد واتظلم جداااااااااااااا فى ترتيبة ال 17 الف

  
د يجاوبنى على اسئلتىىىىىىىىىىىىى ربنا يكرمكم

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*الحمد لله الان تقدمت للمركز 2206*

----------


## triqooo

> الله يوفقك يارب

  

> لكن نبغى نستفيد من خبرتك خلال كم انضموا معاك التابعين  اقصد هل هنالك فتره معينه للوصول الى مرحلة ان يختارك التابعين ام لمجرد متابع العمل فقط والنتائج

   لقد انهيت 13 اسبوع تداول في اعتقادي الشخصي الترتيب مهم بعد ان وصلت لترتيب اقل من 300 بدأ الاعضاء بمشاهدة الملف الشخصي   والدعاية للحساب تلعب دورا هاما ايضا عن طريق مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي  تقبلي احترامي

----------


## نوره

وفقك الله اخي الكريم

----------


## medoram

> مزود عربي مغربي بنتائج جيدة جدا حتى الان ,, وهو في اسبوعه الاول  اعتقد و الله اعلم انه لو استمر على هذا الاداء سوف يحتل مراكز جد متقدمة  حتى الان 319 نقطة بدراودون 17% فقط باقصى صفقتين مفتوحتين في نفس الوقت فقط

 ما شاء الله تقدم ساااحق ,, الى الامام ,, الان هو في المركز 454 و ان شاء الله عن قريب يحتل مراكز جيدة

----------


## faridns

اية الاخبار يا جماعة معاكم ,, في حد اتقدم في الترتيب ؟؟   انا خلاص استقريت علي مزودين اتنين دة للمتاجرة الحادة و بحاول اعمل في نقط كتير  و دة للشغل الهادي اوي و مبيتفتحش فية في نفس الوقت اكتر من صفقتين ,, و ربنا يكرم ان شاء الله و نحاول نعمل شغل كويس

----------


## crownpearl77

انا يا شباب في المركز 2182 و لم اكمل اسبوعين تداول حتي الان و عملت 1100 نقطة
و ان شاء الله اكون اقل من الالف بنهاية هذا الشهر
انتم اخباركم ايه:
013: :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*مبررروووك 
اناا الان فالمركز ال2011 
يا مسهل*

----------


## medoram

السلام عليكم  بالتوفيق شباب   حسابين لي على الزولو  و الله ولي التوفيق

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*الحمد لله 
تم تحقيق هدف الشهر اللي فات ووصلت للمركز ال1999 
هدف الشهر ده ان شاء الله اني اكون من ال1500 الاوائل 
يا مسهل*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  السلام عليكم   *  

> *بالتوفيق شباب*  * حسابين لي على الزولو*  *و الله ولي التوفيق*

 *اداء متميز ما شاء الله*

----------


## Leonardo

> *الحمد لله 
> تم تحقيق هدف الشهر اللي فات ووصلت للمركز ال1999 
> هدف الشهر ده ان شاء الله اني اكون من ال1500 الاوائل 
> يا مسهل*

 مبرووك يا احمد , يعجبنى فيك انك ماشى على خريطة و راسم لنفسك اهداف  
انا دلوقتى فى المركز 690 و معايا 3 متابعين بحسابات

----------


## alomisi

موقع جميل فعلا ياشباب انا فية من اسبوع   باذن الله قريبا مراكز متقدمة بالتوفيق

----------


## medoram

> * 
> اداء متميز ما شاء الله*

  شكرا اخوي احمد 
بالتوفيق لك ايضا و لجميع الاخوان

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم  بالتوفيق شباب   حسابين لي على الزولو  و الله ولي التوفيق

 ماشاء الله اداءك راقى ,, استمر بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  مبرووك يا احمد , يعجبنى فيك انك ماشى على خريطة و راسم لنفسك اهداف  
انا دلوقتى فى المركز 690 و معايا 3 متابعين بحسابات   الله يبارك فيك
و انا الحمد لله مبحبش اتسعجل ابدا و شايف ان كل حاجة تيجي واحدة واحدة
و ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا جميعا*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
 شكرا اخوي احمد 
بالتوفيق لك ايضا و لجميع الاخوان   لا شكر علي واجب 
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله*

----------


## crownpearl77

بعد 3 اسابيع تداول 
المركز 1368
عدد النقاط 1500 نقطة
انتظرونا بعد اكمال 12 اسبوع ان شاء الله

----------


## السديري

ياحظ راعي الموقع زولو 
انتم تتعبون وهو يكسب من وراكم ومتبطح تحت المكيف   :Teeth Smile:

----------


## faridns

يا شباب يا ريت الناس عشان متضيعش وقتها كتير ,,, دية اهم الاشياء اللي لازم تحافظوا عليها و من غيرها مش حييجي تحتكم ناس كتير 
1- الدرودون ,, حاولوا متزودهوش عن 15%
2- اقصي عدد صفقات مفتوحة في نفس الوقت ,, حاولوا متزودوش عن 3-4 صفقات
3- متوسط ربح الصفقة ,, حاولوا ميقلش عن 10 نقاط ,, لان من سيأتي تحتك سيشعر انك تريد العمولة فقط و لا يهمك الربح الذي سيربحة من يتبعك
4-تحاولوا تخلوا اسوأ صفقة ,, ميكونش الخسارة بها كبيرة اوي ,, لان اللي حيبقا وراك حيقلق من النقطة دية و يخاف تحصل في حسابة لو مشي وراك  
اعتقد دية اهم اشياء استشفتها من حسابات ال 10 الاوائل و مخلياهم متصدرين ووراهم حسابات بملايين ,, و يوجد شخص بقالة تقريبا 5 شهور ووراة حسابات مجموعها 10 مليون دولار و قرب يوصل لرقم الامريكي كروز اللي كان معدي 14 مليون و ربنا يوعدنا و نحاول نوصلهم باذن الله

----------


## crownpearl77

> ياحظ راعي الموقع زولو 
> انتم تتعبون وهو يكسب من وراكم ومتبطح تحت المكيف

 تصدق يا غالي انا قلبي انفطر وبكيت بشدة من مشاركتك هذه
فعلا صاحب الموقع بيستغلنا بشدة سامحه الله نحن نتعب وهو تحت التكييف .... تصدق تاثرت
طيب ايه رايك في اللي برضه قاعد تحت التكييف و بيستغلك برضه لسنوات ولا يعطيك اي شئ
بل ممنوع عليك تضع ايميلك في توقيعك او رقم تليفون او اي شئ يمكنك من التواصل مع الناس من غير اشرافه
فعلا انا حاسس ان زولو تريد نصابين و بيستغلونا فعلا
شكرا لك يا غالي علي ملحوظتك ........ و يجعل بيت المحسنين عمار
و ادي سيجارة :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السديري
					   ياحظ راعي الموقع زولو 
انتم تتعبون وهو يكسب من وراكم ومتبطح تحت المكيف     عادي يا استاذنا الزولو زيه زي المنتديات بالظبط 
صاحب المنتدي بيكسب من وراك
و انت ايضا ممكن تكسب من صاحب المنتدي عن طريق المسابقات او غيره...
و شركات الوسطاة تكسب ايضا.......
و فالنهاية الكل قاعد تحت التكييف هههههههههههههه*

----------


## crownpearl77

> * 
> عادي يا استاذنا الزولو زيه زي المنتديات بالظبط 
> صاحب المنتدي بيكسب من وراك
> و انت ايضا ممكن تكسب من صاحب المنتدي عن طريق المسابقات او غيره...
> و شركات الوسطاة تكسب ايضا.......
> و فالنهاية الكل قاعد تحت التكييف هههههههههههههه*

 الاهم من كل ده يا غالي ان تقييم الموصي مبني علي الكثير من نقاط التقييم المختلفة و التقييم حيادي و احترافي وليس فيه مجاملات
انا متاكد ان فيه ناس لو دخلت في الزولو لن يتخطوا ال 15000 باي حال من الاحوال
لكن تعمل ايه في العلاقات العامة

----------


## faridns

> الاهم من كل ده يا غالي ان تقييم الموصي مبني علي الكثير من نقاط التقييم المختلفة و التقييم حيادي و احترافي وليس فيه مجاملات
> انا متاكد ان فيه ناس لو دخلت في الزولو لن يتخطوا ال 15000 باي حال من الاحوال
> لكن تعمل ايه في العلاقات العامة

 عندك حق تماما ,, الناجح الحقيقي بجد هو اللي يعرف يعمل مركز في الزولو تريد لان شروطها فعلا لو اتنفذت و نجحت يبقا المتداول دة ناجح فعلا في السوق ,, و من يقول ان السوق كلة خسارة يروح يشوف الناس هناك عاملة اية,, ناس بقالها سنة كاملة ادائها ثابت و بنفس الطريقة ,, و مقالوش بقا صناع السوق عايزين يخسرونا و بيضربولنا الاستوبات و الكلام دة

----------


## medoram

> ياحظ راعي الموقع زولو 
> انتم تتعبون وهو يكسب من وراكم ومتبطح تحت المكيف

 لا ابدا كلامك غير صحيح    

> * 
> عادي يا استاذنا الزولو زيه زي المنتديات بالظبط 
> صاحب المنتدي بيكسب من وراك
> و انت ايضا ممكن تكسب من صاحب المنتدي عن طريق المسابقات او غيره...
> و شركات الوسطاة تكسب ايضا.......
> و فالنهاية الكل قاعد تحت التكييف هههههههههههههه*

 تمام اخوي احمد ,, اما تيجي و تقولي انو طرف واحد فقط اللي بيكسب فلا ,, شوف الخبيث الاسرائيلي تعدى 10 مليون دولار بيفتح صفقة في اليوم الى صفقتين ,, بامكانه فقتح صفقة و اغلاقها في نفس الدقيقة سواء مكسب او خسارة و عمولته على الاقل 5000 الاف دولار تقريبا ممكن تزيد او تنقص ,, ما اريد قوله انه لو الواحد يجتهد و يشتغل على خطة مدروسة و ميدخلش الصفقات العشوائية بامكانه ان يحتل مراكز متقدمة جدا و مع الوقت تلاقي معاك تابعين ولو استطعت ان تجمع ما جمعه هذا الاسرائيلي ممكن دخلك الشهري يوصل ل بلاش اقولك كام هههههههه 
و المسالة ليست صعبة ابدا ولا تحتاج لوقت كبيير  ولو كانت كذالك لما قام احد بربط حسابه مع اولائك المزودين اللي عندهم فقط اسبوع واحد تداول ولكن ادائهم جيد جدا 
مربط الفرص هو اختيار نقاط دخول لصفقات لا يعكس فيها السعر كثيرا وعدم فتح صفقات كثيرة في نفس الوقت 
اسئل الله التوفيق للجميع 
تحياتي

----------


## The Crown

*فكرة الزولو احترافية وتحتاج الى الصبر ووالالتزام .. انا حققت رقم قياسى من حيث احتليت المرتبة 1194 قى ظرف اسبوعين*  *تفاصيل الحساب 100% مكسب 23 صفقة وسوف نواصل التجربة*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faridns
					   
عندك حق تماما ,, الناجح الحقيقي بجد هو اللي يعرف يعمل مركز في الزولو تريد لان شروطها فعلا لو اتنفذت و نجحت يبقا المتداول دة ناجح فعلا في السوق ,, و من يقول ان السوق كلة خسارة يروح يشوف الناس هناك عاملة اية,, ناس بقالها سنة كاملة ادائها ثابت و بنفس الطريقة ,, و مقالوش بقا صناع السوق عايزين يخسرونا و بيضربولنا الاستوبات و الكلام دة   كلام سليم 
و بس عايز ازود نقطة صغيرة 
الزولو زي ما بيبين ان فيه ناس كتير بتكسب و بمبالغ كبيرة
كمان بيبين ان السوق ملوش كبير  
يعني كلنا شفنا اللي حصل مع الامريكي اللي كان رقم واحد و كان عامل حاجات ممتازة جدا لما ملتزمش السوق فرمه 
عشان كدا بفكر نفسي و اياكم بادارة راس المال و الاتزام و عد التسرع و ان شاء الله الربح هياتي حتي لو كان قليل 
بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ياريت يا شباب معتش حد يحط معرفه فالزولو لحسن الادارة تقفلنا الموضوع ههههههههههههههههه 
عايزين الموضوع يفضل مفتوح عشان نقدر نستفيد من بعض*

----------


## Leonardo

> *ياريت يا شباب معتش حد يحط معرفه فالزولو لحسن الادارة تقفلنا الموضوع ههههههههههههههههه 
> عايزين الموضوع يفضل مفتوح عشان نقدر نستفيد من بعض*

 ايه دا هو بقى ممنوع ولا ايه  
طيب خلاص بقى نبقى نحط المراكز عشان نشجع بعض

----------


## faridns

> *ياريت يا شباب معتش حد يحط معرفه فالزولو لحسن الادارة تقفلنا الموضوع ههههههههههههههههه 
> عايزين الموضوع يفضل مفتوح عشان نقدر نستفيد من بعض*

 رديت علي معرف المراقب العام لكنة مردش عليا باجابة علي سؤالي 
نفسي اعرف وجة الدعاية في الموضوع ,,,, واحد زيي مثلا مركزة 8000 وواحد تاني مركزة 2000 ,,, هل حتي لو واحد هنا شاف مركزة حيجيب فلوسة و حيطها معاة ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!  في عقل يقول كدة ,,,  مش عارف احنا دايما بنروح للحلول الغريبة ,, امسح شيل التعليق و ريح دماغك ,,,   اعتقد مثلا لو انا مركزي الخامس او السادس و لا حاجة ممكن نقول اة دنا جاي اعمل دعاية في المنتدي عشان الناس تجيلي ,,, و اصلا ساعتها مش ححتاج المنتدي لان الناس ساعتها في الموقع نفسة حتشوف ادائي و تمشي ورايا ,,,, 
اللي بيحصل هنا بس اننا بنشجع بعض و لو سبنا الموضوع علي انة اسفسارات عن الزولو و كيفية الاشتراك فية حتلاقوا الموضوع نام و بقة و مبقاش حد يرد فية و اختفي زي مواضيع كتير ,,,  
يا ريت الاخوة المشرفين يعتبروا الاعضاء دية ناس بتفكر بردو و لما يحبوا يشيلوا تعليقات لينا يقولولنا حتي السبب ,,,  نفسي اعرف اية الدعاية في اني احط معرفي في الموقع و انا اصلا مركزي في الالوفات و محتاج 6 شهور او سنة عشان اسمي يبقا في الاول

----------


## medoram

خلينا فقط كل واحد يقول عن مركزه مع اني مش شايف اي تجازوات في وضع الاسماء و لكن مدام الادارة تعتبر ذالك مخالف كل واحد يكتب مركزه للتشجيع و خلق جو من الحماس

----------


## sakana

مركزي الحالي   بعد اسبوع شغل  هو  939
 الدراوداون 24   في المائة
فما راكم يااخوان

----------


## medoram

الحمد لله بعد التحديث الان في المركز 693

----------


## crownpearl77

> رديت علي معرف المراقب العام لكنة مردش عليا باجابة علي سؤالي 
> نفسي اعرف وجة الدعاية في الموضوع ,,,, واحد زيي مثلا مركزة 8000 وواحد تاني مركزة 2000 ,,, هل حتي لو واحد هنا شاف مركزة حيجيب فلوسة و حيطها معاة ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!  في عقل يقول كدة ,,,  مش عارف احنا دايما بنروح للحلول الغريبة ,, امسح شيل التعليق و ريح دماغك ,,,   اعتقد مثلا لو انا مركزي الخامس او السادس و لا حاجة ممكن نقول اة دنا جاي اعمل دعاية في المنتدي عشان الناس تجيلي ,,, و اصلا ساعتها مش ححتاج المنتدي لان الناس ساعتها في الموقع نفسة حتشوف ادائي و تمشي ورايا ,,,, 
> اللي بيحصل هنا بس اننا بنشجع بعض و لو سبنا الموضوع علي انة اسفسارات عن الزولو و كيفية الاشتراك فية حتلاقوا الموضوع نام و بقة و مبقاش حد يرد فية و اختفي زي مواضيع كتير ,,,  
> يا ريت الاخوة المشرفين يعتبروا الاعضاء دية ناس بتفكر بردو و لما يحبوا يشيلوا تعليقات لينا يقولولنا حتي السبب ,,,  نفسي اعرف اية الدعاية في اني احط معرفي في الموقع و انا اصلا مركزي في الالوفات و محتاج 6 شهور او سنة عشان اسمي يبقا في الاول

 شوفت يا اخي الغالي السديري ازاي الزولو بينصب علينا علشان بيقول لنا هديكم نصف بب
وشفت ازاي انك ممنوع مجرد تحط معرفك لحسن حد يعرفه و يخش وراك وتاخدلك اي مصلحة شخصية لانك بتجتهد لله وللوطن فقط
وطبعا دي قوانين المنتدي اللي كلنا وافقنا عليها ( قبل ما المراقب يكتبها )
انا مش زعلان من المنتدي في حاجة بس كل ده بعلق علي نقطة التكييفات بس وان احنا يتم استغفالنا ........ توجد مفاهيم كثيرة لكلمة استغفال اخي السديري تحياتي لك

----------


## The Crown

اعتزر للإدارة لخرق السياسة العامة للمنتدى .. واتفهم الرسالة .. واتمنى من إدارة المنتدى ايجاد طريقة للاستفادة من الفكرة عموما .. لانها بحق طموحة ودافعة لروح المنافسة والتى هى اساس التجويد .. والالتزام والابتعاد عن التهور 
واقترح على المشتركين رفع البيانات فقط من غير المعرف.   
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## medoram

> شوفت يا اخي الغالي السديري ازاي الزولو بينصب علينا علشان بيقول لنا هديكم نصف بب
> وشفت ازاي انك ممنوع مجرد تحط معرفك لحسن حد يعرفه و يخش وراك وتاخدلك اي مصلحة شخصية لانك بتجتهد لله وللوطن فقط
> وطبعا دي قوانين المنتدي اللي كلنا وافقنا عليها ( قبل ما المراقب يكتبها )
> انا مش زعلان من المنتدي في حاجة بس كل ده بعلق علي نقطة التكييفات بس وان احنا يتم استغفالنا ........ توجد مفاهيم كثيرة لكلمة استغفال اخي السديري تحياتي لك

  مدام الموقع نصاب انت ليش مشترك فيه ؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
معلش ياجماعة مافيش مشلكة في حذف أسماء الحسابات ده المنتدى وليه سياسة خاصة بيه 
وعشان التشجيع مثلا ممكن نقول انا بقيت في المركز 700 تقريبا أو 600 كتقريب يعني 
وربنا يوفق الجميع         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sakana
					  مركزي الحالي   بعد اسبوع شغل  هو  939
 الدراوداون 24   في المائة
فما راكم يااخوان   تقدم قوي في أسبوع واحد أخوي ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
لا تحاول الإستعجال وإبقى كما أنت وأنصحك ان تعمل دون النظر لمركزك 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله*

----------


## Leonardo

> مدام الموقع نصاب انت ليش مشترك فيه ؟

 انت مفهمتش كلامه , هو بيرد رد ساخر على الوضع الحالى لكن مش بيهاجم حد

----------


## Leonardo

عموما انا فى المركز 610 الان و معى متابعين ب حسابات حقيقية . بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## [email protected]

انظروا الى حساب  F8 max DD  
3m=117%
6m= 80%
1y = 91%
اكبر خسارة =  1,269 pip
لديه الكثير من الحسابات السابقة الخاسرة
ومع ذلك يدير 4.5 M 
وهو في المرتبة 5   :Emoticon1:

----------


## Dr-GEnius

اخواني هو مش ممكن الواحد يفتح حساب مع شخص من دول من الاوائل وهل ممكن يخسر الحساب ولة صعب ؟

----------


## Leonardo

> اخواني هو مش ممكن الواحد يفتح حساب مع شخص من دول من الاوائل وهل ممكن يخسر الحساب ولة صعب ؟

 انت الى بتحدد عدد الصفقات و قيمة النقطة الى بيدخلها عشان كدا لو خسرت هيبقى منك انت ,, احسن حاجة ضيف كذا مزود اشارة بعد ما تفرز اداءهم كويس جدا و خلى كل واحد له صفقتين فقط لا غير و الصفقة ب 10 سنت او على حسب حسابك يعنى مثلا لكل 1000 دولار حاول تخلى اقصى نقطة ب 50 سنت

----------


## Leonardo

> انظروا الى حساب  F8 max DD  
> 3m=117%
> 6m= 80%
> 1y = 91%
> اكبر خسارة =  1,269 pip
> لديه الكثير من الحسابات السابقة الخاسرة
> ومع ذلك يدير 4.5 M 
> وهو في المرتبة 5

   اف 8 متداول قديم جدا بقاله اكتر من سنتين و وصل ل مراكز متقدمه اكتر من مرة و اعتقد ان الدروداون مأثرش على الحسابات الى معاه بدليل ثقة الناس فيه لسه فا اعتقد التابعين الى معاه هما الى مخلينه محافظ على المركز دا

----------


## Leonardo

الان انا فى المركز 533 و معى 6 حسابات حقيقية

----------


## faridns

> الان انا فى المركز 533 و معى 6 حسابات حقيقية

 ما شاء الله ربنا يزيد و يبارك ,,, اداءك مميز جدا و الحمد لله انك قفلت الصفقات اللي كانت عاكسة عليك بالاخضر ,, لانك لو كنت قفلتها بالاحمر كان الناس حتبعد عن المزود ,,,, ان شاء الله مع الوقت الدرودون يقل اكتر و اكتر

----------


## Leonardo

> ما شاء الله ربنا يزيد و يبارك ,,, اداءك مميز جدا و الحمد لله انك قفلت الصفقات اللي كانت عاكسة عليك بالاخضر ,, لانك لو كنت قفلتها بالاحمر كان الناس حتبعد عن المزود ,,,, ان شاء الله مع الوقت الدرودون يقل اكتر و اكتر

 ربنا يخليك , انت وصلت ل فين لحد دلوقتى

----------


## Leonardo

الان فى المركز 417 الحمد لله

----------


## forexssp

سؤال مثلا انا صرت مزود اشارة واصبح لديا تابعين بحساب حقيقي ماذا اكسب منهم ؟ وماهي النسبة ؟

----------


## Leonardo

> سؤال مثلا انا صرت مزود اشارة واصبح لديا تابعين بحساب حقيقي ماذا اكسب منهم ؟ وماهي النسبة ؟

 اعتقد انك مقرأتش الموضوع كويس , عموما هتكسب منهم نصف نقطة على كل عقد يفتحونه اى كانت قيمة العقد

----------


## faridns

الاسرائيلي بعد ما الدنيا كانت ماشية معاة تمام و معاة فوق ال 10 مليون ,,, فتح شراء اليورو قبل قرار المركزي و عمال يعزز و قلبت علية حوالي 300 نقطة ,,,,    السوق دة مبيرحمش فعلا

----------


## Leonardo

> الاسرائيلي بعد ما الدنيا كانت ماشية معاة تمام و معاة فوق ال 10 مليون ,,, فتح شراء اليورو قبل قرار المركزي و عمال يعزز و قلبت علية حوالي 300 نقطة ,,,,    السوق دة مبيرحمش فعلا

 شكله هيحصل فوركس كروز

----------


## forex king

التقييم مش مهم قوى انا كنت فاتح حساب وربطت معايا حسابات حقيقة وانا فى المركز 800 لان فيه اداة بحث متقدمة فى الموقع بتسمح للتابع باختيار الموصفات اللى هو عايزها فى المزود بس حصلت مشكلة فى الحساب اضطريت انى اتركه بسبب الصفقات السوينج الدروداون بتاعها كبير وصل الف نقطة  ومفيش تابع هيستحمل اكتر من 200 نقطة بالكتير وهيزهق وهيمشى بيبصوا تحت اقدامهم المهم تركته بعد ما وصلت للمركز 380 على ما اعتقد وفتحت واحد تانى من 3 اسابيع قريب من السكالبنج درودان 40 نقطة حتى الان محقق 400 نقطة  اقصى صفقات 2 وبرغم انى مركزى 1670 ربط معايا تابع حقيقى استخدم اداة البحث وعثر عليا طبعا خلاصة الكلام انا بطلت ابص على التقييم

----------


## السديري

> تصدق يا غالي انا قلبي انفطر وبكيت بشدة من مشاركتك هذه
> فعلا صاحب الموقع بيستغلنا بشدة سامحه الله نحن نتعب وهو تحت التكييف .... تصدق تاثرت
> طيب ايه رايك في اللي برضه قاعد تحت التكييف و بيستغلك برضه لسنوات ولا يعطيك اي شئ
> بل ممنوع عليك تضع ايميلك في توقيعك او رقم تليفون او اي شئ يمكنك من التواصل مع الناس من غير اشرافه
> فعلا انا حاسس ان زولو تريد نصابين و بيستغلونا فعلا
> شكرا لك يا غالي علي ملحوظتك ........ و يجعل بيت المحسنين عمار
> و ادي سيجارة

  
اخي الكريم 
شكلك فاهمني غلظ  
انا لا اقصد ان موقع الزولو يتم فيها نصب او احتيال  مع ان الكفة ترجح لصالح صاحب الموقع   
انا اقصد ان صاحبها يربح سواء ربح او خسر العميل او الموصي   
مهما كان تعبكم فهو في كل الاحوال  ربحان  فكل الشروط تصب في مصلحتهم  
اما بالنسبة للمنتدى فانا ليس لدي علاقة فيها سواء في القوانين او الاشراف   
فعليك أن تعرف اعضاء اللجنة الاستشارية ليس لديهم أي صلاحية فيما يتعلق يتعلق بالمنتدى   
فهذه تخص للشركة المتداول العربي فعمل اللجنة الاستشارية هي اعداد المسابقات وتنسيقها اما امتيازات وغير ذلك  
 فنحلم فيها  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## وائل المسلمى

> الاسرائيلي بعد ما الدنيا كانت ماشية معاة تمام و معاة فوق ال 10 مليون ,,, فتح شراء اليورو قبل قرار المركزي و عمال يعزز و قلبت علية حوالي 300 نقطة ,,,, السوق دة مبيرحمش فعلا

  
الاسرائيلى دة متخلف عقليا شارى اليورو من امبارح واصلا شكلة باين جدا ان اليورو هبوط قوى وبرضة الى فى مركز الاول شارى اليورو والتالت شارى بخمس مراكز يورو هههههههههه 
مش عارف ازاى البرنامج دة مصنفهم انهم من الاوئل والله حرام علية والبرامج محتاج كتير جدا عشان يصنف الناس صح واول 100 مركز كلهم عملوا صفقات كبيرة جدا فى الاول بتخلى الدارو دراون بتاعة تحت العشرين وبعدين يقعد يلعب ويضارب على عشر نقاط  وهو وحظة فقط  وتلاقى ال فى 100 مركز الاوائل بيقفل صفقة لو كسب 15 نقطة بكتيرة فقط  والسوق اصلا عاكس علية فوق الخمسين نقطة بس عشان هو خلاص عدى حكاية الدرودراون فالمسالة معدتش تهمة   والمهم ربح وخلاص ومش مهم السوق يعكس كام  
انا فهمت اللعبة وازاى بيلعبوها والبرنامج لا يقيس اى اداء حقيقى للارباح عل الشاشة ولا لامستوى احترافك الفوركس  انما يقيس فقط مهارة التعامل مع تصنيفات البرنامج واساسياتة

----------


## [email protected]

سقط الاسرائيلي الى المرتبة 45 بسبب عقود اليورو ...

----------


## forex king

> سقط الاسرائيلي الى المرتبة 45 بسبب عقود اليورو ...

 طلع ذكى ومرضيش يعاند السوق اتعلم من اخطاء فوركس كروز

----------


## Profit Box

السلام عليكمـ ..  
الله يعطيكم العافية .. للتوضيحات .. وموقع جيد .. 
وانا بدية معاكمـ هذا الاسبوع  
لكن الزولوتريد غير نظام الاحصائيات كلياً  .. !! >> على ما اظن بسبب تسجيلي ^_^

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*بعد ان كنت فالمركز 1999 تراجعت للمركز 3600 تقريبا 
ان شاء الله اعوض ذلك قريبا*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فارس المملكة
					  السلام عليكمـ ..  
الله يعطيكم العافية .. للتوضيحات .. وموقع جيد .. 
وانا بدية معاكمـ هذا الاسبوع  
لكن الزولوتريد غير نظام الاحصائيات كلياً  .. !! >> على ما اظن بسبب تسجيلي ^_^   ياريت توضح لنا يا غالي ما هي التغيرات التي حدثت في نظام الاحصائيات؟*

----------


## Profit Box

> * 
> ياريت توضح لنا يا غالي ما هي التغيرات التي حدثت في نظام الاحصائيات؟*

 اول شيء انتبهت له انهـ .. من اول يوم تم ادراجي في الاحصائيات .. على ما اظن اول كان لازم تقفل اكثر من 31 صفقة 
واضافة العائد على الاستثمار (منذ البداية) بدلا من عدد النقاط المكتسبه 
وتغير فكرة أسوأ تراجع  
واشياء كثيرهـ طالع الصورة ^_^

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*تمام يا غالي 
شكرا جزيلا علي التنبيه*

----------


## moneyboker

السلام عليكم 
انا عاوز اعرف ترتيبي كام اعرف ازاي انا لسه مشترك و مفتحتش غير صفقه واحده و عاوز اعرف المكان الي اعرف منه ترتيبي ؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*من صفحة الاداء يا غالي*

----------


## moneyboker

> *من صفحة الاداء يا غالي*

 يعني اعد ادور في صفحه الاداء لحد ملقي اسمي ؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*لأ يا غالي اكتب اسمك في خانة البحث*

----------


## moneyboker

> *لأ يا غالي اكتب اسمك في خانة البحث*

 بكتب الاسم بيقلي مفيش حد بلرغم اني قفلت اول صفقتين بلخساره قلت يمكن لما اقفل الصفقات اظهر و مش عارف ايه الحل  همسه هو انت اول مبتشترك و تفتح صفقه و تكسب او تخسر المفروض ان يبقي ليك مكان في الترتيب ولا في شروط عشان تبداء تظهر في الترتيب

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*المفروض نظهر فالترتيب من اول صفقة 
عموما تواصل مع الدعم الفني بتاعهم و هم هيحلولك مشكلتك في دقايق*

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

السلام عليكم
إليكم طريقة تجعلكم تقفزون للمراتب الأولى منذ أول شهر
يكفي أن تقوم بعمل 1000 أو 1500 نقطة خلال شهر وبدروداون قليل مع عدد قليل من الصفقات المفتوحة بنفس الوقت وليكن اثنين أو ثلاثة فقط وسترى ترتيبك من الأوائل في أقل من شهر بإذن الله .
ويجب الانتباه لأمر مهم وهو عدد الصفقات التي قمت بها لا يجب أن يقل عن 60 أو 70 صفقة .

----------


## moneyboker

> *المفروض نظهر فالترتيب من اول صفقة 
> عموما تواصل مع الدعم الفني بتاعهم و هم هيحلولك مشكلتك في دقايق*

  حتي لو معملتش غير صفقه واحده و خسرانه ؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*معرفش بصراحة... عشان كدا قلتلك اسئل الدعم*

----------


## mohamed6069

ياريت لو حد يعرف ايه اللي بيحصل لو المزود قفل جزء فقط من الصفقة والباقي مفتوح، بالنسبة للتابعين هل بيتقفل عندهم كل الصفقة ولا جزء منها متناسب مع اللي قفله المزود؟

----------


## alomisi

متابع معاكم وثلاثه تابعين من اولها  بالتوفيق

----------


## forex king

ترتيبى اصبح 220

----------


## forex king

552 نقطة 
47 صفقة
17 اسبوع تداول 
ومع ذلك الدروداون 0 ولا نقطة تراجع !!!! حد عنده فكرة او يشرحلنا اذاى ده حصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبوحبيب

أنا أخوكم الغلبان عندي حساب في سوليوشن uk هل أستطيع الاستفادة من هذا الموقع ؟
وما هي الطريقة لو سمحتم ؟

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

يااخوان انا حققت ربح اكثر من 80% خلال 13 يوم تقريبا
والغريب ان مركزي  متأخر والعائد جاي غريب ؟؟

----------


## hmada2010_49

*لو سمحت ياشباب حد يعملنا فيديو توضيحى عن طريقه الاشتراك وربط الحساب بزلو تريد
خطوه بخطوه وشرح القوائم الداخليه فى موقع زلو تريد وطريقه اخيار الاستراتيجيه والمزودين
يعنى كل حاجه 
اكون شاكر ليه جدا
او حتى عن طريق الصور*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*يا شباب معظم استفسارتكم موجودة فالموضوع باجباتها فياريت ترجعولها 
و اللي عنده استفسار مش متجاوب ممكن يكلم خدمة العملاء بتاعت الزولو هيجوبوه بالتفصيل*

----------


## forex king

> ياريت لو حد يعرف ايه اللي بيحصل لو المزود قفل جزء فقط من الصفقة والباقي مفتوح، بالنسبة للتابعين هل بيتقفل عندهم كل الصفقة ولا جزء منها متناسب مع اللي قفله المزود؟

 الزولو لا يدعم الاغلاق الجزئى للعقود ومش عارف ايه اللى هيحصل لو قفلت جزء بس اعتقد ان مش هتتقفل اى حاجه عند التابعين

----------


## forex king

> يااخوان انا حققت ربح اكثر من 80% خلال 13 يوم تقريبا
> والغريب ان مركزي  متأخر والعائد جاي غريب ؟؟

 طريقة عرض الاحصاءات دى غريبة شكلها قديمة ؟؟

----------


## faridns

المزود بقالة اسبوعين او اكتر ,, مركزي 4321 الان ,, اية اخبار باقي الناس ,, الحمد لله كان 12000 تقريبا ووصل النهاردة لهذا المركز و ان شاء الله الواحد يتقدم اكتر

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

الاسبوع الماضي     
الاسبوع الحالي

----------


## faridns

شكل الحساب الان

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ترتيبي الان 3075 
افضل ترتيب كان 1999 
هدفي هذا الشهر الترتيب ال1500 
يا مسهل*

----------


## faridns

> *ترتيبي الان 3075 
> افضل ترتيب كان 1999 
> هدفي هذا الشهر الترتيب ال1500 
> يا مسهل*

 شفت حسابك يا احمد و ما شاء الله عليك صبور جدا ,, ان شاء الله لو عملت نقط اكتر الفترة الجاية تعرف تقلل الدرودون بتاعك و دية حتعليك جدا الفترة الجاية

----------


## faridns

في واحد مصري عامل حوالي مليون نقطة و الدرودون بتاعة 17% حوالي 160 الف نقطة :D و بيدير حوالي مليون دولار ,, و اقصي عدد للصفقات المفتوحة في نفس الوقت 30 !!   مش عارف الناس اللي بتدخل وراة بيدخلوا ازاي ,,  بالرغم من النقط العالية اوي دي مركزة متأخر شوية 900

----------


## Leonardo

> في واحد مصري عامل حوالي مليون نقطة و الدرودون بتاعة 17% حوالي 160 الف نقطة :D و بيدير حوالي مليون دولار ,, و اقصي عدد للصفقات المفتوحة في نفس الوقت 30 !!   مش عارف الناس اللي بتدخل وراة بيدخلوا ازاي ,,  بالرغم من النقط العالية اوي دي مركزة متأخر شوية 900

 بيشتغل على الدهب يعنى ال 100 نقطة = 1000 نقطة فى الزولو و هو قديم و محطوط فى قايمة المزودين مرتفعى المخاطرة

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faridns
					   
شفت حسابك يا احمد و ما شاء الله عليك صبور جدا ,, ان شاء الله لو عملت نقط اكتر الفترة الجاية تعرف تقلل الدرودون بتاعك و دية حتعليك جدا الفترة الجاية   حبيبي فريد باشا
شكرا لك يا حبي و السوق ده محتاج صبر 
و عموما انا مدي لنفسي سنة كاملة ان شاء الله قبل تحقيق اي عائد من الزولو
و معاك حق , للاسف الدروداون بتاعي ارتفع كتير الفترة الاخيرة لان فجاة كل الصفقات المفتوحة ضربت استوب
عموما معوضة ان شاء الله 
بالتوفيق لينا جميعا يا غالي*

----------


## faridns

> بيشتغل على الدهب يعنى ال 100 نقطة = 1000 نقطة فى الزولو و هو قديم و محطوط فى قايمة المزودين مرتفعى المخاطرة

 تصدق مبصتش هو شغال علي اية ,, بس طالما دهب يبقا عادي جدا يحقق الرقم دة وواضح انة محترف في الشغل علية

----------


## faridns

> * 
> حبيبي فريد باشا
> شكرا لك يا حبي و السوق ده محتاج صبر 
> و عموما انا مدي لنفسي سنة كاملة ان شاء الله قبل تحقيق اي عائد من الزولو
> و معاك حق , للاسف الدروداون بتاعي ارتفع كتير الفترة الاخيرة لان فجاة كل الصفقات المفتوحة ضربت استوب
> عموما معوضة ان شاء الله 
> بالتوفيق لينا جميعا يا غالي*

 حاول فعلا تنسا موضوع العائد دلوقتي لان انت حسابك حقيقي و كمان لو اتسرعت و عاوز ناس كتير يجولك حتخسر جامد ,,, و فعلا مفيش و لا واحد من المزودين شفتة السوق مبهدلوش ,,, كلهم حصلهم مشاكل عشان الثقة و الغرور و اخرهم الاسرائيلي اللي بقة في المركز ال 80 و كل الناس بتسحب فلوسها من معاة بعد ماكان بيدير 11 مليون و قبل كروز الامريكي بردو خسر ناس كتير ,,,  الصبر و البعد عن الغرور و ان السوق مش حيعكس عليا هو اللي حيخلي الواحد يوصل للقمة ان شاء الله حتي لو ببطيء

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faridns
					   
حاول فعلا تنسا موضوع العائد دلوقتي لان انت حسابك حقيقي و كمان لو اتسرعت و عاوز ناس كتير يجولك حتخسر جامد ,,, و فعلا مفيش و لا واحد من المزودين شفتة السوق مبهدلوش ,,, كلهم حصلهم مشاكل عشان الثقة و الغرور و اخرهم الاسرائيلي اللي بقة في المركز ال 80 و كل الناس بتسحب فلوسها من معاة بعد ماكان بيدير 11 مليون و قبل كروز الامريكي بردو خسر ناس كتير ,,,  الصبر و البعد عن الغرور و ان السوق مش حيعكس عليا هو اللي حيخلي الواحد يوصل للقمة ان شاء الله حتي لو ببطيء   فعلا كلامك سليم يا حبي
و انا متاكد ان بعد فترة لما الناس تلاقي ان ادائي ثابت فده هيديهم ثقة في و انهم يكونوا تابعيني لي
و فعلا اديك شفت كروز و الاسرائيلي السوق فرمهم ازاي فحتني لو حصل تراجع املهم الواحد يقدر يثبت علي اداء معين
يا مسهل*

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

> الاسبوع الماضي     
> الاسبوع الحالي

 *هذي نتيجة حسابي بنهاية اسبوع التداول
الغريب ان نسبة التراجع كبيره ومع ذلك ترتيبي تحسسن كثير ووصل 7000
غريبه بجد احصائيه هالموقع*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*مبروووك يا حبي 
انا الحمد لله الان وصلت للمركز 2600 
هدفي هذا الشهر المركز 1500 
يا مسهل*

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

الله يبارك فيك اخوي بس انا مستغرب ان نسبة التراج كبيره ومع ذلك ترتيبي تحسسن كثيرررر 
على كذا باذن الله الاسبوع القادم راح اوصل لـ 2000 اذا سهل ربنا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ان شاء الله توصلها يا حبي 
بالتوفيق*

----------


## hunlion

> حتي لو معملتش غير صفقه واحده و خسرانه ؟

 يجب إتمام 31 صفقة ليظهر اسمك في الترتيب

----------


## medoram

> يجب إتمام 31 صفقة ليظهر اسمك في الترتيب

  لا ,, صفقة واحدة كافية لظهور اسمك

----------


## medoram

UP

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*الحمد لله ان الان فالمركز ال2300
يارب اقدر احقق هدفي قبل نهاية الشهر*

----------


## medoram

> *الحمد لله ان الان فالمركز ال2300
> يارب اقدر احقق هدفي قبل نهاية الشهر*

 بالتوفيق لك ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*شكرا يا حبي*

----------


## D7MEE

*السلام عليكم  
كيف لي اعرف افضل مزود توصياااات لديه متابعين على حسابات حقيقة ...؟*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*من الترتيب يا غالي*

----------


## D7MEE

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  من الترتيب يا غالي   ممكن تشرحلي بارك الله فيك 
وممكن تعطيني افضل شخص له متاااااااااابعين ع حسابات حقيقية ...؟*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*يا غالي سؤال حضرتك اتجاوب فالموضوع هان كاتر من مرة .. 
يارب حضرتك ترجع للصفحات القفديمة و تقرا الاجابت و هتعرف كلح اجة بالتفصيل 
عموما حضرتك هتدخل علي صفحة الاداء هيطلعلك كل المزودين علي مكستوي العالم
شوف اداء كل واحد و قارنه باملعايير اللي فدماغ و اللي حاسس انها تناسبك و اربط حسابك بيه...... 
لكن مفيش مزود هو احسن واحد في كل حاجة و هلتاقي سعات مزودين ترتبهم تحت شوية و معاهم فلوس اتر لان الناس عجباهم طريقتهم فالتداول و هكذا... 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## medoram

> *يا غالي سؤال حضرتك اتجاوب فالموضوع هان كاتر من مرة .. 
> يارب حضرتك ترجع للصفحات القفديمة و تقرا الاجابت و هتعرف كلح اجة بالتفصيل 
> عموما حضرتك هتدخل علي صفحة الاداء هيطلعلك كل المزودين علي مكستوي العالم
> شوف اداء كل واحد و قارنه باملعايير اللي فدماغ و اللي حاسس انها تناسبك و اربط حسابك بيه...... 
> لكن مفيش مزود هو احسن واحد في كل حاجة و هلتاقي سعات مزودين ترتبهم تحت شوية و معاهم فلوس اتر لان الناس عجباهم طريقتهم فالتداول و هكذا... 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

 كلامك صحيح الترتيب لا يهم ابدا ,, كنت في المركز تقريبا 5000 و التحق بيا تابعين مع انو الحساب جديد  اسبوع تداول فقط و الحمد لله ترتيبي يتحسن الحين 2633 
المهم هو الاداء

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ما شاء الله ممتاز يا حبي 
كدا تقريبا احنا قريبين من بعض 
ربنا يوفقنا للافضل*

----------


## D7MEE

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
كلامك صحيح الترتيب لا يهم ابدا ,, كنت في المركز تقريبا 5000 و التحق بيا تابعين مع انو الحساب جديد  اسبوع تداول فقط و الحمد لله ترتيبي يتحسن الحين 2633 
المهم هو الاداء   اخي العزيز الاداء يعتبر بتحقيق عدد من النقاط ام بالنسبهـ ...؟*

----------


## medoram

> *ما شاء الله ممتاز يا حبي 
> كدا تقريبا احنا قريبين من بعض 
> ربنا يوفقنا للافضل*

 شد حيلك و ان شاء الله قريبا نشوفك من الاوائل 
اليوم التحق تابع اخر لكن ده بحساب ديمو عايز يختبرني الاول ههههههه    

> * 
> اخي العزيز الاداء يعتبر بتحقيق عدد من النقاط ام بالنسبهـ ...؟*

 عدد النقاط بالدرجة الاولى و ايضا الدراودون يجب ان يكون صغيرا و اذا كنت مزود اشارات فحاول تخلي اقصى عدد صفقات مفتوحة في نفس الوقت 3 بالكثير وايضا نسبة الصفقات الرابحة حاول الا تقل عن 85% ومتوسط زمن الصفقة مايزدش عن 10 ساعات او اقل من ذالك لان الاغلبية من التابعين يرغبون بصفقات انتراداي تفتح و تغلق في نفس اليوم

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة D7MEE
					   
اخي العزيز الاداء يعتبر بتحقيق عدد من النقاط ام بالنسبهـ ...؟   
الاداء بعتمد علي حاجات كتيرة
زي عدد نقاط الربح - عدد نقاط الدروداون .....*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					   
شد حيلك و ان شاء الله قريبا نشوفك من الاوائل 
اليوم التحق تابع اخر لكن ده بحساب ديمو عايز يختبرني الاول ههههههه   
عدد النقاط بالدرجة الاولى و ايضا الدراودون يجب ان يكون صغيرا و اذا كنت مزود اشارات فحاول تخلي اقصى عدد صفقات مفتوحة في نفس الوقت 3 بالكثير وايضا نسبة الصفقات الرابحة حاول الا تقل عن 85% ومتوسط زمن الصفقة مايزدش عن 10 ساعات او اقل من ذالك لان الاغلبية من التابعين يرغبون بصفقات انتراداي تفتح و تغلق في نفس اليوم   هههههههه
ياعم سيبه يختبرك براحته , ان شاء الله تثبتله انك الافضل 
نصايحك فعلا كلاها سليمة و ممتازة جدا 
بالتوفيق*

----------


## medoram

> * 
> هههههههه
> ياعم سيبه يختبرك براحته , ان شاء الله تثبتله انك الافضل 
> نصايحك فعلا كلاها سليمة و ممتازة جدا 
> بالتوفيق*

 باذن الله و بالتوفيق لك ايضا ان شاء الله 
,, هذا الصعود الاخير تسبب في كوارث لبعض المزودين و منهم الاسرائيلي كمان ,, الصراحة انا و الله مش فاهم هؤلاء التابعين ايش عجبهم في الاسرائيلي ,, كل مرة السوق يعكسه 500 نقطة و الناس تسحب فلوسها و لما يشوفوه عمل صفقة وربح 10 نقاط يضيفونه تاني هههههه و الحين ايضا هو متعلق في صفقات بيع اليورو من تحت و خسارة اكثر من 300 نقطة

----------


## د/مصطفى

الحمد لله عملت حسابين من اسبوع واحد وصل ل 406 و التاني وصل ل 603 و ربنا يسهل و اقدر اكمل
بالتوفيق لباقي الشباب ان شاء الله

----------


## المحب للخير

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام والجميع بالف خير ورمضان كريم 
عندى حساب به حوالى 1000 دولار وعاوز احوله تبع الزولو تريد بس مش هاتبعه كويس لقلة الوقت فبماذا تنصحونى وكيفية ربطه بالمزودين وهذا الكلام منتظر الرد ولو على الخاص  
مع جزيل الشكر للجميع ،،،*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
باذن الله و بالتوفيق لك ايضا ان شاء الله 
,, هذا الصعود الاخير تسبب في كوارث لبعض المزودين و منهم الاسرائيلي كمان ,, الصراحة انا و الله مش فاهم هؤلاء التابعين ايش عجبهم في الاسرائيلي ,, كل مرة السوق يعكسه 500 نقطة و الناس تسحب فلوسها و لما يشوفوه عمل صفقة وربح 10 نقاط يضيفونه تاني هههههه و الحين ايضا هو متعلق في صفقات بيع اليورو من تحت و خسارة اكثر من 300 نقطة   معاك حق و الله
مش عارف رزقه بقي كدا و او يمكن هما يهود زي بعض ولو ان اليهودي ميعرفش اخوه ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## medoram

> * 
> معاك حق و الله
> مش عارف رزقه بقي كدا و او يمكن هما يهود زي بعض ولو ان اليهودي ميعرفش اخوه ههههههههههههههه*

  هههههه 
انت ما شفتش الهندي اللي خسر اكثر من 2 مليون دولار في يومين للاسف

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ربنا يسرتها معانا 
للاسف مكنش عندي نت لمدة يومين فمكنتش متابع اي حاجة*

----------


## Leonardo

للاسف التقييم بقى ب الى معاه فلوس ليس اكثر , كل ما يكون رصيد تابعينك اكبر كل ما هتتقدم فى المراكز .. للأسف الموقع بقى كل الى يهمه الفلوس و بس بعد ما كان بيقدم خدمة هو مستفيد ماديا منها جدا جدا بقى طماع و عاوز اكتر و اكتر

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

طيب اخواني لو مثلا حققت يوميا 3 صفقات ب 30 نقطه بلوت صغير 
 هل تكون جيده والا التابعين مش حيعجبهم كذا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو تركي الحربي
					  طيب اخواني لو مثلا حققت يوميا 3 صفقات ب 30 نقطه بلوت صغير 
 هل تكون جيده والا التابعين مش حيعجبهم كذا   اعتقد كدا هيعجبهم 
الحمد لله ترتيبي الان تقريبا 3500!! 
هدفي هذا الشهر هو ان اكون فالمركز ال1999 و هو افضل ترتيب وصلتله سابقا*

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

ترتيبي حاليا 1255 واصبح لي شهرين تقريبا في الموقع , شهرين كمان إن شاءلله نكون بين المئة الأوائل .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  للاسف التقييم بقى ب الى معاه فلوس ليس اكثر , كل ما يكون رصيد تابعينك اكبر كل ما هتتقدم فى المراكز .. للأسف الموقع بقى كل الى يهمه الفلوس و بس بعد ما كان بيقدم خدمة هو مستفيد ماديا منها جدا جدا بقى طماع و عاوز اكتر و اكتر   هما غيروا فقط طريقة عرض المزودين
لكن الترتيب بيظهر جمب الاسم برده*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*شرح للزولو موجود علي المتداول  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40604.html*

----------


## youssef12

هههه التابعين بخلاء جدا .عندي 40 تابع وعاملين لي عقد ميكرو.علما ان استراتيجيتي سكالبينغ يعني 10 الى 20 نقطة .حتى الزولو طلع حاجة فارغة.

----------


## Leonardo

ترتيبى الان 410 و معى 7 حسابات حقيقية و 20 تابع لتقييمى , العائد بطىء لكن مع الاستمرارية و اضافة تابعين هيبقى العائد كويس يا اخ يوسف

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*نتايج ممتازة يا ليوناردو 
انا حتي الان فالمركز 3800
هذا الشهر ايضا فشلت في تحقيق هدفي و هوا المركز ال1999
ان شاء الله الشهر القادم هيكون بنفس الهدف
يا مسهل*

----------


## youssef12

> ترتيبى الان 410 و معى 7 حسابات حقيقية و 20 تابع لتقييمى , العائد بطىء لكن مع الاستمرارية و اضافة تابعين هيبقى العائد كويس يا اخ يوسف

  للاسف انا صبري ضيق .ولكن شفت معظم حسابات التابعين اغلبهم خاسرين اموالهم.والمشكلة انهم موزعين راس مالهم  على عدد كبير من المزودين ومخصصين لهم عقد ميكرو واحد فقط لكل مزود .الذي لآفهمه بعض المزودين بكتفي ب 10 نقاط فماذا يستفيد التابع دولار واحد كربح.

----------


## medoram

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ها يا ميدو باشا وصلت لفين؟ 
ان شاء الله يكون فيه تقدم*

----------


## medoram

> *ها يا ميدو باشا وصلت لفين؟ 
> ان شاء الله يكون فيه تقدم*

 الحمد لله اخوي احمد حاليا الاداء جيد نوعا ما و ان شاء الله مع الوقت اتقدم اكثر ,, بالتوفيق لك ايضا وللجميع

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ما شاء الله نتايج ممتازة  يا حبي 
بالتوفيق*

----------


## Leonardo

> *نتايج ممتازة يا ليوناردو 
> انا حتي الان فالمركز 3800
> هذا الشهر ايضا فشلت في تحقيق هدفي و هوا المركز ال1999
> ان شاء الله الشهر القادم هيكون بنفس الهدف
> يا مسهل*

 معلش يا احمد ان شاء الله تبقى فى مركز احسن بكتير الشهر الجى , استمررر

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  معلش يا احمد ان شاء الله تبقى فى مركز احسن بكتير الشهر الجى , استمررر   ان شاء الله يا حبي 
يا مسهل*

----------


## medoram

> *ما شاء الله نتايج ممتازة  يا حبي 
> بالتوفيق*

 الله يخليك اخوي احمد 
بالتوفيق لك ايضا وللجميع 
تحياتي

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

انا ترتيبي حاليا  2644  الاسبوع الماضي كان 16000
المشكله عندي نسبة التراجع كبيره  :Regular Smile:  
ومع ذلك تقييم اعتبره نوعا ما كويس مع اني حققت التدبيله فوقت قياسي 
لكن لايوجد تابعين 
الحقيقه الموقع ذا غريب ولحد الان مش فاهم تقييماته تعتمد على ايه

----------


## medoram

> انا ترتيبي حاليا  2644  الاسبوع الماضي كان 16000 *المشكله عندي نسبة التراجع كبيره * 
> ومع ذلك تقييم اعتبره نوعا ما كويس مع اني حققت التدبيله فوقت قياسي 
> لكن *لايوجد تابعين* 
> الحقيقه الموقع ذا غريب ولحد الان مش فاهم تقييماته تعتمد على ايه

 الترتيت غير مهم كثيرا 
شوف اللي علمت عليه بالاحمر

----------


## moneyboker

السلام عليكم كنت عايز اعرف ازاي الغي حساب مزود اشاره عشان عاوز ابتدي من جديد

----------


## medoram

> السلام عليكم كنت عايز اعرف ازاي الغي حساب مزود اشاره عشان عاوز ابتدي من جديد

  افتح حساب جديد بايميل اخر 
تحياتي

----------


## Leonardo

الترتيب الان بفضل الله 283

----------


## anwar3

حققت 4832 نقطة في اقل من اسبوعين
هل هذا جيد !!
اسعى الى كسر ارقام قياسية بعون الله 
نشوف الى اين ممكن ان تذهب بي طريقتي ..
والله اعلم

----------


## faridns

> حققت 4832 نقطة في اقل من اسبوعين
> هل هذا جيد !!
> اسعى الى كسر ارقام قياسية بعون الله 
> نشوف الى اين ممكن ان تذهب بي طريقتي ..
> والله اعلم

 يوجد شخص مصري محقق مليون نقطة ,, و لكن ليس مركزة الاول ,, مش مهم اوي عدد النقط اكتر من ان الدردون بتاعك يكون قليل يعني اقل من 15-20 % و ايضا اقصي عدد للصفقات المفتوحة في نفس الوقت ايضا يقل و لا يزيد عن 4 صفقات مثلا ,,, اعتقد لو راعيت النقطتين سيزيد ترتيبك بسرعة كيبرة جدا ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

شو صار معكن يا شباب
ترتيبي حتى الآن 1100 مع انقطاع النت شهر كامل عنا بسوريا والله الموفق.

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ما شاء الله
مبروووك يا غالي
انا الان فالمركز 3500
يا مسهل*

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

الآن أنا في المركز 800 والله الموفق.

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*مبرووووك 
انا مازل هدفي هذا الشهر هو 1999 
يا مسهل*

----------


## وائل المسلمى

فين الناسسس

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*الحمد لله تقدمت للمركز 2400
لكن تم تصنيفي كمتداول خطير و لا اعرف السبب رغم اني مخاطرتي متوسط او منخفضة!!!!! 
عموما مازلت مستمر و ان شاء الله اقدر احقق هدفي بنهاية الشهر*

----------


## mohamedgo12

اعتقد اني الموضوع ده هيفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40611.html

----------


## Leonardo

الحمد لله انا دلوقتى فى المركز 125 على موقع زولو تريد و المركز الاول على مصر 
وصلتوا ل فين يا شباب ؟؟

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*الف الف مبروووك يا صديقي 
انا حاليا تراجعت للمركز ال3999
كدا الشهر ده بدره فشلت في تحقيق هدفي
و بكدا هلتزم الشهر القادم برده بنفس الهدف و هو المركز ال1999*

----------


## youssef12

انا بالمركز 862 وادير 50 الف دولار ولكن العائد مازال ضعيف

----------


## Leonardo

> انا بالمركز 862 وادير 50 الف دولار ولكن العائد مازال ضعيف

 ان شاء الله مع الوقت يبقى فيه تحسن و مبالغ اعلى بس الصبر و الاستمرارية

----------


## faridns

> الحمد لله انا دلوقتى فى المركز 125 على موقع زولو تريد و المركز الاول على مصر 
> وصلتوا ل فين يا شباب ؟؟

 مبروك يا ريس علي المركز المتقدم جدا ,, لكن للاسف الدرودون معاك عالي حبتين و اعتقد دة اللي مش مخلي في متابعين كتير ليك ,, انا رأيي انك تكمل في المزود دة لانة بقالي مدة جيدة ,, و تفتح واحد كمان لكن تضع لة شروط و لا تخالفها زي اقصي عدد للصفقات المفتوحة و اقصي انعكاس اكبر خسارة لصفقة ,, لو ظبطتهم حتلاقي الدنيا ظبطت جدا ,,, و للعلم في شخص اماراتي بقالة 7 اسابيع فقط و يدير حوالي نصف مليون دولار ,, بصيت علي حسابة لقيتة ,, الدرودون بتاعة لا يتخطي 30 نقطة ,, و ايضا لا يدخل غير صفقة واحدة في نفس الوقت ,, و دة رغم ان نسبة الصفقات الرابحة بتاعتة حوالي 60% فقط لكن اداءة ثابت و ارباحة بسيطة لكن ثابتة

----------


## Leonardo

> مبروك يا ريس علي المركز المتقدم جدا ,, لكن للاسف الدرودون معاك عالي حبتين و اعتقد دة اللي مش مخلي في متابعين كتير ليك ,, انا رأيي انك تكمل في المزود دة لانة بقالي مدة جيدة ,, و تفتح واحد كمان لكن تضع لة شروط و لا تخالفها زي اقصي عدد للصفقات المفتوحة و اقصي انعكاس اكبر خسارة لصفقة ,, لو ظبطتهم حتلاقي الدنيا ظبطت جدا ,,, و للعلم في شخص اماراتي بقالة 7 اسابيع فقط و يدير حوالي نصف مليون دولار ,, بصيت علي حسابة لقيتة ,, الدرودون بتاعة لا يتخطي 30 نقطة ,, و ايضا لا يدخل غير صفقة واحدة في نفس الوقت ,, و دة رغم ان نسبة الصفقات الرابحة بتاعتة حوالي 60% فقط لكن اداءة ثابت و ارباحة بسيطة لكن ثابتة

 تمام يا فريد , مقولتش انت فين دلوقتى ؟
انا بحاول اركز مع المزود دا و اعدله كل شوية و التزم ب حاجات معينة و الدروداون اعتقد هيقل مع الوقت ان شاء الله , هشوف فكرة انى اعمل واحد تانى دى اعتقد فكرة كويسة , و ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله .

----------


## ابواحمد222

السلام عليكم اذا احدى الاخوان يفيدنا بحساب تجريبي مده طويله ليس aaafx
ويكون به الوقف المتحرك وتقبلوا الاحترام

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ها يا شباب اخبار المركاز ايه؟ 
انا حاليا ال2600 تقريبا*

----------


## Leonardo

> *ها يا شباب اخبار المركاز ايه؟ 
> انا حاليا ال2600 تقريبا*

  المركز 133 و التانى على مصر 
بالتوفيق يا احمد

----------


## rainehamid

السلام عليكم                                                                                                                إن شاء الله رايات عربية في المراكز الأولى ،أنا الان في المركز 387 أتمنى من الله العلي القدير إن يوفقنا جميعا.

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم                                                                                                                إن شاء الله رايات عربية في المراكز الأولى ،أنا الان في المركز 387 أتمنى من الله العلي القدير إن يوفقنا جميعا.

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله , انت من اى بلد عربى ؟ علشان مكتوب انت مقيم فى اسبانيا 
انا الان فى المركز 125

----------


## rainehamid

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله , انت من اى بلد عربى ؟ علشان مكتوب انت مقيم فى اسبانيا 
> انا الان فى المركز 125

 اخي leonardo انا من المغرب ومقيم حاليا بإسبانيا،والله نتمنى ان نشوف إخواننا العرب في المراكز الاولى إن شاء الله،ما شاء الله عليك اخي leonardo الى الأمام إن شاء الله

----------


## Fx Expert

ممكن تضعون معرفاتكم في الزولو تريد علشان نتابعكم ؟  
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله .

----------


## rainehamid

> ممكن تضعون معرفاتكم في الزولو تريد علشان نتابعكم ؟  
> وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله .

 نعم ممكن أخيfx expert ،طبعا ليس لدعاية و لكن لتعارف فما بيننا.     fx abu sami

----------


## youssef12

ممكن الإخوة يخبرونا عن كيفية السحب لانني ربحت مبلغ من المال مع زولو .واريد سحبه هل يجب ان ان انتظر لحين انتهاء هذا الشهر ام لا.

----------


## Leonardo

> ممكن تضعون معرفاتكم في الزولو تريد علشان نتابعكم ؟  
> وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله .

 RorekZ

----------


## وائل المسلمى

فين المتايعين هنا ؟

----------


## rainehamid

ايه الأخبار يا شباب

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

والله يااخوان ماني قادر استلطف هذا الموقع
يعني كم تابع يبغالك عشان تكسب مبلغ محترم 
اتوقع المساله محتاجه سعة بال طووويله جدا وسنين
عشان نقدر نقول انه ممكن الانسان يستفيد

----------


## ammarkh

علشان تكسب يجب ان تختار المزود بمواصفات معينه وليس اي مزود  
شوف اداء المزود على فترات ونسبة الربح شهريا 
ونسبة الدرو داون تكون قليلة  
انا جربت عدة مزودين , حاليا لدي مزود واحد فقط , والربح منه ممتاز

----------


## ammarkh

> نعم ممكن أخيfx expert ،طبعا ليس لدعاية و لكن لتعارف فما بيننا.     fx abu sami

 ما شاء الله اداء ممتاز , تمت الاضافة

----------


## medoram

بعد ان وصلت للمركز 115 و الدراودون عندي فقط 80 نقطة خسرت صفقتين في اليورو ين بسبب الصعود القوي و ايضا حاليا صفقة اليورو خاسرة للاسف و لكن واضع لها استوب و ربنا الموفق

----------


## rainehamid

> ما شاء الله اداء ممتاز , تمت الاضافة

          شكرا أخي،أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن إن شاء الله.

----------


## وسام النوباني

*شكرا للشباب واسئلتهم ومشاركاتهم المفيدة وعندي سؤال 
لو واحد رابط حسابة مع الزولو تريد ديمو وبعدين قرر يربطة حقيقي بينفع لو لازم تفتح حساب جديد  
والسؤال الثاني لو انا فاتح حساب ديمو مع الوسيط aaafx وتركت التداول اسبوعين اقدر افتح حساب جديد وارجع اربطة مع الحساب في الزولو*

----------


## sameh seef

*السلام عليكم يا شباب ايه الاخبار الموضوع نام ليه*

----------


## hunlion

نعم تسطيع تغيير الحساب

----------


## zamalek

اهم شيء بالنبة لمزود الاشارة انه يحافظ علي مستوي اداء جيد ولو بربح معقول بعد كده باقي الاشياء واحب انوه ان الفرق بين انك تشتغل مزود من حساب حقيقي أو من حساب ديمو ان في الديمو لازم يكون فيه فرق اكتر من 15 ثانية بين كل امر والتاني ؛ وايضا لا تزيد الأوامر عن 30 امر في حين ان العمل من حساب حقيقي لا يتطلب هذين الشرطين
ويمكنك الاطلاع علي حسابي علي الزولو في التوقيع فترتيبي بعد اسبوع من بدايتي اصبح بين ال 100 وال 200 والحمد لله محافظ علي الترتيب

----------


## sameh seef

ماتعريفك فى زولو تريد اخى زمالك ؟

----------


## zamalek

> ماتعريفك فى زولو تريد اخى زمالك ؟

 *homhom*

----------


## faridns

اية الاخبار معاكم يا شباب ,, الموضوع واقف بقالة شهر تقريبا ,, انت فين يا leonardo   ahmed phenom zamalek و باقي الناس ؟؟؟؟

----------


## hunlion

hamzafx 
المركز 1000 
تابع 1 حقيقي

----------


## hunlion

> hamzafx 
> المركز 1000 
> تابع 1 حقيقي

 المركز 817

----------


## hunlion

> المركز 817

 759

----------


## hunlion

Hamzafx
المركز 618
تابع 2 حقيقي

----------


## هيثم احمد

هل يمكن ربط حساب صغير باى مزود ولا لازم شروط معينه لااختيار المزود هل كل المزودين يصلحو للحسابات الصغيره ماهو افضل مزود لربط حسابى معه

----------


## hunlion

> هل يمكن ربط حساب صغير باى مزود ولا لازم شروط معينه لااختيار المزود هل كل المزودين يصلحو للحسابات الصغيره ماهو افضل مزود لربط حسابى معه

 نعم يصلح و لكن يجب أن تختار متاجر لديه نسبة تراجع صغيرة يتحملها حسابك بالإضافة إلى تحديد لوت صغير و تحديد الصفقات التي يمكن أن تنقل إلى حسابك

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم 
من خلال متابعتي لهذا الموقع وجدته افضل المواقع من ناحية الاحترافية في التداول 
والنتائج تحقق مع المزودين الأقل نسبة تراجع ونسبة نجاح الصفقات والعائد الاستثمار لمتداولين الجيدين 
وكذلك هناك خدمة باك تيست لمجموع المزودين سويا يستطيع المرء من خلالها تقدير نسبة نجاح المزودين وظبط الإعدادات أيضاً ،
وهي فعالة لتجربة طريقة معينة وجمع إحصائيات عن الطريقة ومن الممكن ان تصل الى المراكز متقدمة وتصبح موصي مشتهر . 
مع التحية

----------


## alomisi

حياك الله هذا الي عندك  في زمان الصبى يازمان الصبى   اول ماتعرفت على الزولو ادخل       هذا :0031

----------


## ابو لاما

في واحد اسمه كاما سبوت كسب في 100 صفقة متتالية ونسبة ارباحه 1196 % هذا يكون شغال بايش روسي الروس اقوئ ناس في الفوركس حاليا

----------


## ابو لاما

> في واحد اسمه كاما سبوت كسب في 100 صفقة متتالية ونسبة ارباحه 1196 % هذا يكون شغال بايش روسي الروس اقوئ ناس في الفوركس حاليا

  شاري اليورو وبايع الباوند لقيت لي مزود توصيات مجاني

----------


## medoram

باذن الله استمر على هذا الاداء 
استوبي لا يتعدى 50 نقطة و حتى الان اقصى انعكاس في الصفقة 46 نقطة   
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> باذن الله استمر على هذا الاداء 
> استوبي لا يتعدى 50 نقطة و حتى الان اقصى انعكاس في الصفقة 46 نقطة   
> بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

  اداءك جيد بالتوفيق اخي الكريم

----------


## eleon

> في واحد اسمه كاما سبوت كسب في 100 صفقة متتالية ونسبة ارباحه 1196 % هذا يكون شغال بايش روسي الروس اقوئ ناس في الفوركس حاليا

 السلام عليكم 
كام سبوت فقط الحسابات المربوطة به وصل الى ١٧ مليون دولار 
هذا هو الشفافية والمصداقية ان ترى أداء كل المتداولين والمتداول الذي يربح في الفوركس أكيد سوف يتبعه الجميع ،
انا من الذين يستلم إشارات منه ، 
مع التحية

----------


## eleon

> حياك الله هذا الي عندك  في زمان الصبى يازمان الصبى   اول ماتعرفت على الزولو ادخل       هذا

 بالتوفيق 
ولكن احذر لا يحصل معك كما حدث مع كلاوديا وصل متابعه الى ٥ مليون دولار ولكن بسبب التراجع قفز 
متابعه الى ١٠٠ ألف بيوم واحد بسبب التراجع الكبير في الحساب 
مع التحية

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> كام سبوت فقط الحسابات المربوطة به وصل الى ١٧ مليون دولار 
> هذا هو الشفافية والمصداقية ان ترى أداء كل المتداولين والمتداول الذي يربح في الفوركس أكيد سوف يتبعه الجميع ،
> انا من الذين يستلم إشارات منه ، 
> مع التحية

 هو شغال باكسبيرت اداءه جيد بس عندو صفقة عملت سالب 250 نقطة او اكثر شوية يعني شغال بدون ستوب لوز وامكن مرجن ناس فيها وهذا شئ مخيف اتمنئ لك التوفيق اخي الكريم بالمناسبة 17 مليون من اربعة ترلليون او اكثر لا تعتبر كبيرة

----------


## ابو لاما

اتمنئ له التوفيق بس لاحظت ان معظم المتاجرين صفقاتهم الخاسرة في نقاطها او اكثر صفقة خسرت اكثر من اكثر صفقة ربحت وهذا يعني ان شغلهم ما زال شغل هواءة وليس محترفين لم اطلع علئ كل المتاجرين لكن معظم من كان اداهم عالي عندهم هذئ المشكلة

----------


## eleon

> اتمنئ له التوفيق بس لاحظت ان معظم المتاجرين صفقاتهم الخاسرة في نقاطها او اكثر صفقة خسرت اكثر من اكثر صفقة ربحت وهذا يعني ان شغلهم ما زال شغل هواءة وليس محترفين لم اطلع علئ كل المتاجرين لكن معظم من كان اداهم عالي عندهم هذئ المشكلة

  افتح حساب تجريبي 
واختار اول ١٠ أداهم جيد 
لكن اعطي نسبة دخول لكل واحد من ١٠٠٠ دولار عقد أبو سنت ولي ١٠ ألف عقد أبو دولار 
وشوف الأداء خلال شهر .
هذا هو الفائدة الإدارة المالية هو الخط الفاصل .
وخذ الذي حسابات حقيقية عليهم اقل شي مليون 
ودروداون لا يزيد عن ٢٠ ٪ 
واقل تراجع 
وتداول لا يقل عن ٦ اشهر 
ونسبة نجاح صفقة لا يقل عن ٧٠٪ 
وعائد على الاستثمار لا يقل عن ٢٠٠ ٪ في السنة  
جرب وشوف مش خسران 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> افتح حساب تجريبي 
> واختار اول ١٠ أداهم جيد 
> لكن اعطي نسبة دخول لكل واحد من ١٠٠٠ دولار عقد أبو سنت ولي ١٠ ألف عقد أبو دولار 
> وشوف الأداء خلال شهر .
> هذا هو الفائدة الإدارة المالية هو الخط الفاصل .
> وخذ الذي حسابات حقيقية عليهم اقل شي مليون 
> ودروداون لا يزيد عن ٢٠ ٪ 
> واقل تراجع 
> وتداول لا يقل عن ٦ اشهر 
> ...

 ممكن اخي الكريم فكرة نجربها

----------


## eleon

> ممكن اخي الكريم فكرة نجربها

 جرب وشوف الفوركس ليس كل شي في الحياة هناك التزامات اهم في الحياة 
الفوركس انا اعتبره حاله حال اي شغل ولكن لا يحتاج ان يأخذ كل ما عندي وكل حياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> جرب وشوف الفوركس ليس كل شي في الحياة هناك التزامات اهم في الحياة 
> الفوركس انا اعتبره حاله حال اي شغل ولكن لا يحتاج ان يأخذ كل ما عندي وكل حياتي

  بالنسبة لي هو كل شئ في حياتي حاليا احب التحليل الكلاسيكي والاساسي والفوز في هذا السوق وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## Sad_Lops

السلام عليكم  
انا حاليا 960.  http://www.zulutrade.com/trader/139618?Lang=ar  
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم  
> انا حاليا 960.  http://www.zulutrade.com/trader/139618?Lang=ar  
> بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

 بالتوفيق اخي الكريم ونتمنئ لك مراكز متقدمة

----------


## alomisi

بداء العد التنازلي يا اخ عرابي الان 
177

----------


## ابو لاما

> بداء العد التنازلي يا اخ عرابي الان 
> 177

 اداءك متميز يا العميسي لكن اذا احببت وصف الاستراتيجية عندك شكلك مستخدم جوجل للترجمة وكدا ما حتجذب تابعين كفاية  اعطيني وصفها عبر الخاص وانا ارسل ليك هو باللغة الانجليزية مرتب ومنظم ان شاء الله 
اتمنئ لك التوفيق وتصير الاول باذن الله وهذا ما اتوقعه قريبا ان شاء الله

----------


## redah

سؤال يا جماعة هل صحيح هذا الزواوا تريد منه فايدة

----------


## ابو لاما

> سؤال يا جماعة هل صحيح هذا الزواوا تريد منه فايدة

  اخي الكريم بصراحة ممتاز جدا بس ارباحه قليلة يعطوك نصف بيب علئ كل صفقة اتفتحت واذا خسرت يخصموا منك لكن في الاجمال فكرة جيدة لمن لا يملك نقود  مثلا ليتاجر بها ويريد بناء راس مال في بدايته ويملك استراتيجية ناجحة مثلا وطبعا جيد لمن يحب مساعدة الغير

----------


## ayoob700

المشكلة انة من يدخل معاك في التوصيات عندهم حسابات غير اسلامية :Emoticon1:

----------


## eleon

> بداء العد التنازلي يا اخ عرابي الان 
> 177

 ان شاء نشوفك بالمراكز الأولى

----------


## eleon

> اخي الكريم بصراحة ممتاز جدا بس ارباحه قليلة يعطوك نصف بيب علئ كل صفقة اتفتحت واذا خسرت يخصموا منك لكن في الاجمال فكرة جيدة لمن لا يملك نقود  مثلا ليتاجر بها ويريد بناء راس مال في بدايته ويملك استراتيجية ناجحة مثلا وطبعا جيد لمن يحب مساعدة الغير

  وكذلك أخي العزيز 
مفيد جداً لغير المتفرغين لربط حساباتهم بالمتداولين الجيدين 
يعني الطرفين مستفاد المزود والمستفيد من إشارة المزود وكذلك هو افضل موقع لتجربة استراتيجة لانه يعطي معلومات كاملة عن الأداء 
ولهذا صاحب الموقع قد حصل على برائة اختراع لهذه الفكرة 
تحياتي

----------


## redah

> اخي الكريم بصراحة ممتاز جدا بس ارباحه قليلة يعطوك نصف بيب علئ كل صفقة اتفتحت واذا خسرت يخصموا منك لكن في الاجمال فكرة جيدة لمن لا يملك نقود  مثلا ليتاجر بها ويريد بناء راس مال في بدايته ويملك استراتيجية ناجحة مثلا وطبعا جيد لمن يحب مساعدة الغير

 بس نص بيب ايش اعمل بيه وكم بالشهر راح يحقق لي من 3000 دولار  
هذا الافضل الواحد يفتح حساب حقيقي بمبلغ 100 دولار يا كبر او راح عليه  
يعني الان لو ربح 10 دولار يعطيني نصف دولار منها

----------


## eleon

> بس نص بيب ايش اعمل بيه وكم بالشهر راح يحقق لي من 3000 دولار  
> هذا الافضل الواحد يفتح حساب حقيقي بمبلغ 100 دولار يا كبر او راح عليه  
> يعني الان لو ربح 10 دولار يعطيني نصف دولار منها

 أخي العزيز المسالة هي كالتالي 
انت تحصل على نص نقطة من كل عملية فعلية تنفذ في حساب حقيقي للمستلم إشارة من عندك 
أعطيك مثال انت وصلت الى المراكز الأولى وقد اعجب بإدائك فلنقل ٥٠ واحد وقد ربطو حساباتهم بحسابك 
وكلهم حساب بي ١٠٠٠ دولار انت الان مربوط بحسابك ٥٠ ألف والمستلمين قد أعطوك نقطة بدولار 
اي كلما تفتح انت صفقة سوف يتم تنفيذ ٥٠ عملية في ٥٠ حساب لكل عملية نقطة بدولار 
وبعد تحقيق ربح ٢٠ نقطة فرضا انت تكون مستفاد من كل عملية نصف نقطة اي نصف دولار 
يعني انت تستفاد ٢٥ دولار عمولة لهذه الصفقة الواحدة 
ارجوا ان تكون الفكرة واضحة

----------


## youssef12

> اخي الكريم بصراحة ممتاز جدا بس ارباحه قليلة يعطوك نصف بيب علئ كل صفقة اتفتحت واذا خسرت يخصموا منك لكن في الاجمال فكرة جيدة لمن لا يملك نقود  مثلا ليتاجر بها ويريد بناء راس مال في بدايته ويملك استراتيجية ناجحة مثلا وطبعا جيد لمن يحب مساعدة الغير

 تحية طيبة ،كيف أرباحه قليلة ،أتعرف أن الآن المتصدر الأول بيكون ليه على الأقل 150 ألف دولار بهذا الشهر 
أنا كان لي تجربة سابقة معاهم وحققت فقط بمجموع المبالغ التي أدرتها وهي 200 الف دولار ربح 1000 دولار بشهر واحد ،ولكن للأسف العمل مع الزولو يحتاج تفرغ تام .فبسبب عملي سقط المزود الخاص بي .ان شاء الله حيكون عندي تفرغ 3 اشهر من شهر 6 لشهر 9 .وساحاول للمراكز الأولى.

----------


## redah

> أخي العزيز المسالة هي كالتالي 
> انت تحصل على نص نقطة من كل عملية فعلية تنفذ في حساب حقيقي للمستلم إشارة من عندك 
> أعطيك مثال انت وصلت الى المراكز الأولى وقد اعجب بإدائك فلنقل ٥٠ واحد وقد ربطو حساباتهم بحسابك 
> وكلهم حساب بي ١٠٠٠ دولار انت الان مربوط بحسابك ٥٠ ألف والمستلمين قد أعطوك نقطة بدولار 
> اي كلما تفتح انت صفقة سوف يتم تنفيذ ٥٠ عملية في ٥٠ حساب لكل عملية نقطة بدولار 
> وبعد تحقيق ربح ٢٠ نقطة فرضا انت تكون مستفاد من كل عملية نصف نقطة اي نصف دولار 
> يعني انت تستفاد ٢٥ دولار عمولة لهذه الصفقة الواحدة 
> ارجوا ان تكون الفكرة واضحة

 وضحت الفكرة  
واذا انا ربطت حساب بشخص معين لن اكون مزود توصيات وانما متابع لهذا الشخص هل ربحي راح يكون 50 نقطة انا فتحت حساب بالزولوا تريد وراح اشوف كيف عمله انا جديد فيه ولا عندي معلومات عنه

----------


## eleon

> وضحت الفكرة  
> واذا انا ربطت حساب بشخص معين لن اكون مزود توصيات وانما متابع لهذا الشخص هل ربحي راح يكون 50 نقطة انا فتحت حساب بالزولوا تريد وراح اشوف كيف عمله انا جديد فيه ولا عندي معلومات عنه

 هنا العملية تختلف 
لو انت فتحت حساب حقيقي 
راح تستلم فقط إشارة وينفذ في حسابك بناءا على المزودين الذي اختارتهم انت مسبقا وكل عملية تستلمها انت تخسر السبر يد وزائد نصف نقطة لمزود الإشارة لكن لو كان الحساب تابع لشركة aaafx والذي هو أصلا صاحب الموقع لا تدفع العمولة لمزود اي العمولة صفر على أساس انت عميل مباشر أما لو كان الحساب مع شركة متعاونة راح يكون حسب الشركة انت تدفع نصف نقطة او أكثر لكل عملية

----------


## ابو لاما

> هنا العملية تختلف 
> لو انت فتحت حساب حقيقي 
> راح تستلم فقط إشارة وينفذ في حسابك بناءا على المزودين الذي اختارتهم انت مسبقا وكل عملية تستلمها انت تخسر السبر يد وزائد نصف نقطة لمزود الإشارة لكن لو كان الحساب تابع لشركة aaafx والذي هو أصلا صاحب الموقع لا تدفع العمولة لمزود اي العمولة صفر على أساس انت عميل مباشر أما لو كان الحساب مع شركة متعاونة راح يكون حسب الشركة انت تدفع نصف نقطة او أكثر لكل عملية

 شكرا علئ المعلومات القيمة اخي الكريم يبدو عندك خبرة كبيرة بالزولو تريد ربنا يجعل ما كتبت في ميزان حسناتك ويكرمك ويكرمنا يا رب

----------


## ابو لاما

> بداء العد التنازلي يا اخ عرابي الان 
> 177

 تراجع مركزك الئ 192 شد حيلك يا العميسي

----------


## alomisi

> تراجع مركزك الئ 192 شد حيلك يا العميسي

  ياهلا اخ عرابي لاتقلق يالغالي حتى لو اتراجع قليل الصفقات الي انا بدخلها بكون متاكد منها مره حتى لو عكس علي شوي بيرجع يعطيني ربحي  ان شاء الله اليوم او بكره تشوف 
150 او اقل لان تقريبا هم ماخرين التقييم يوم بالنسبه لتعديل الاستراتيجيه مشكوووووور تم الموافقه طيب اخ عرابي ابيك تعطيني رايك في مزودي الاخر الي هو نفس الاسم بس 2014

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياهلا اخ عرابي لاتقلق يالغالي حتى لو اتراجع قليل الصفقات الي انا بدخلها بكون متاكد منها مره حتى لو عكس علي شوي بيرجع يعطيني ربحي  ان شاء الله اليوم او بكره تشوف 
> 150 او اقل لان تقريبا هم ماخرين التقييم يوم بالنسبه لتعديل الاستراتيجيه مشكوووووور تم الموافقه طيب اخ عرابي ابيك تعطيني رايك في مزودي الاخر الي هو نفس الاسم بس 2014

 هلا عزيزي 
اداءك في مزودك الجديد ممتاز والحمدلله انهم وافقوا علئ الاستراتيجية بالتوفيق عزيزي بس لا تكثر المزودات عشان تعرف تركز هذا افضل من راي الشخصي بالنسبة لمزودك 2013 انصحك ان تواصل عليه لان الاعين كلها بتكون عليه اسمع نصيحتي وقريبا نشوفك بتدير في ملايين ان شاء الله

----------


## redah

الان لو تابعت الزولوا وطبقت على حسابي ينفع ولا ما ينفعش 
انا عندي شخص روسي الان مزود اسمه كاما سبوت هل هذا المزود ممتاز

----------


## ابو لاما

> الان لو تابعت الزولوا وطبقت على حسابي ينفع ولا ما ينفعش 
> انا عندي شخص روسي الان مزود اسمه كاما سبوت هل هذا المزود ممتاز

 ممكن عزيزي تتابع صفقاته وتدخلها هو بيدير في 17 مليون الان يعني اكيد اداءه جيد لكن عندو مشكلة كسائر المزودين لا يضع وقف خسارة لذلك انتبه لذلك وضع وقف خسارتك المناسب

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن عزيزي تتابع صفقاته وتدخلها هو بيدير في 17 مليون الان يعني اكيد اداءه جيد لكن عندو مشكلة كسائر المزودين لا يضع وقف خسارة لذلك انتبه لذلك وضع وقف خسارتك المناسب

  لا تنسى عرابي ان  كاما هو صاحب المزود  رقم3     Saved FX 
بس انا بشوف انو النقاط 4000  قليله وماجعل الناس تدش عليه بهذه السرعه هو ثقتهم بادائه في مزودين اثنين وصلو للمراتب الاولى  وبشوف انو بدا الارتباك  وهذا مش في صالحه ولو تلاحض انو دخوله بداء يخف كثير جدااا ونادر لو كان يتبع استراتيجيه ثابته وواثق فيها  اعتقد ماكان يرتبك ويتاخر في وضع الصفقات البعض اكيد حيقول انو لا الولد صار ماسك 17 مليون ضروري يكون حريص  لكن من وجهت نضري انو نوع من الارتباك كونه يدخل صفقه واحد ه في يومين والا كيف رائيك اخ عرابي

----------


## ابو لاما

> لا تنسى عرابي ان  كاما هو صاحب المزود  رقم3     Saved FX 
> بس انا بشوف انو النقاط 4000  قليله وماجعل الناس تدش عليه بهذه السرعه هو ثقتهم بادائه في مزودين اثنين وصلو للمراتب الاولى  وبشوف انو بدا الارتباك  وهذا مش في صالحه ولو تلاحض انو دخوله بداء يخف كثير جدااا ونادر لو كان يتبع استراتيجيه ثابته وواثق فيها  اعتقد ماكان يرتبك ويتاخر في وضع الصفقات البعض اكيد حيقول انو لا الولد صار ماسك 17 مليون ضروري يكون حريص  لكن من وجهت نضري انو نوع من الارتباك كونه يدخل صفقه واحد ه في يومين والا كيف رائيك اخ عرابي

 هلا عزيزي الناس ما بتهتم بعدد النقاط غالبا يهتمون بالدرو داون وبالمبلغ المن ممكن يستثمروه معك لاحظ ممكن تستثمر معه لو عند 28 دولار فقط في حين انت الان تحتاج ل200 دولار علئ الاقل للستثمار معك طبعا عدم دخولوه في صفقات كثيرة خلال اليومين السابقين يثير علامة استفهام لكن غالبا ما يكون ازداد حرصا علئ ادائه ولا يريد فقد مركزه الاول وصفقته الوحيدة كانت ناجحة جدا حوالئ 360 دولار للوت الواحد يعني 0.4% رح اكيد هذه نسبة جيدة انت لا تهتم باداء الاخوة الباقين اهم شئ يكون اداءك بدون درو داون كبير واذا وصلت ميتاتريدر افضل عشان تستخدم ميني ومايكرو لوت والتالئ تقلل المبلغ اللازم للاستثمار معك هذا اهم شئ وموفق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> هلا عزيزي الناس ما بتهتم بعدد النقاط غالبا يهتمون بالدرو داون وبالمبلغ المن ممكن يستثمروه معك لاحظ ممكن تستثمر معه لو عند 28 دولار فقط في حين انت الان تحتاج ل200 دولار علئ الاقل للستثمار معك طبعا عدم دخولوه في صفقات كثيرة خلال اليومين السابقين يثير علامة استفهام لكن غالبا ما يكون ازداد حرصا علئ ادائه ولا يريد فقد مركزه الاول وصفقته الوحيدة كانت ناجحة جدا حوالئ 360 دولار للوت الواحد يعني 0.4% رح اكيد هذه نسبة جيدة انت لا تهتم باداء الاخوة الباقين اهم شئ يكون اداءك بدون درو داون كبير واذا وصلت ميتاتريدر افضل عشان تستخدم ميني ومايكرو لوت والتالئ تقلل المبلغ اللازم للاستثمار معك هذا اهم شئ وموفق ان شاء الله

 كلام جميل اخ عرابي مشكوووور   شوف الحين الاداء ثبت  الحين وصلنا  147   بالتوفيق يالغالي واي ملاحضه اخ عرابي  لاتبخل علينا كوني جديد على الموقع بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو لاما

> كلام جميل اخ عرابي مشكوووور   شوف الحين الاداء ثبت  الحين وصلنا  147   بالتوفيق يالغالي واي ملاحضه اخ عرابي  لاتبخل علينا كوني جديد على الموقع بالتوفيق

 مبروك عزيزي كما قلت لك وصل ميتاتريدر واستخدم ميني ومايكرو لوت عشان تجذب  التابعين لك ولو حساب حقيقي افضل انا ما عندي خبرة كبيرة بالموفع لكن حساعدك علئ حسب مقدرتي الاخ اليون عنده فكرة اكبر واظنه موصل مع مزودين مبروك مرة اخرئ علئ التقدم وان شاء الله نشوفك الاول يا رب

----------


## eleon

افضل المزودين الذين يصلون الى مراكز الأولى لاحظت من خلال المتابعة ان أسلوبهم قريب من طريقة خبرتي 
ولكن تعزيز بعقد واحد كل مرة والمستلمين الإشارة دائماً يفضلون الذي يحصد اكبر كمية من النقاط وبدون تعزيز او تبريد مضاعف إنما كلما يعاكس السعر يعززون او يبردون بعقد مشابه وبهذا يدخلون بي ١٪ من الحساب يعني لو ربط حساب بي ١٠ ألف يكون دخوله بعد أبو دولار لو ١٠٠٠ يكون دخول دائماً يعد أبو سنت وبهذا لا يستخدمون الوقف وبكل الأحوال السوق لن يعاكس عليه ١٠ ألف نقطة لانه مستحيل لان السوق متذبذب صاعد ٢٠٠ نازل ٣٠٠ وهكذا 
ارجوا ان أكون وضحت بعض الأمور 
مع التحية

----------


## ابو لاما

شكرا اخي علئ تعقيبك بالفعل استراتيجية خبرتي ناجحة جدا ما شا ءالله عليها وهم كذلك ناجحون ما شاء الله عليهم من دون ستوب لوز ويعتمدون نقاط قوية للدخول كما نرئ في اداءهم وانا متابع لاستراتيجية خبرتي دائما باستمرار

----------


## sameh seef

الزولو تريد مفيد
بشرط تقلل من عقودك ومن التراجع فى الصفقه 
ان شاء الله ربنا يكتب لنا التقدم واحتلال مركز متقدم ومزاحمه الغربيين فى القمه

----------


## sameh seef

وين الجميع وين المتداولين

----------


## ابو لاما

للرفع

----------


## احمد الداوود

انا فتحت معاهم منذ اسبوعين ومركزي الان 4081
ادعولي بالتوفيق شباب  
ahmeddawood

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا فتحت معاهم منذ اسبوعين ومركزي الان 4081
> ادعولي بالتوفيق شباب  
> ahmeddawood

 موفق ان شا ءالله اخي الكريم 
انا فتحت معهم كذلك معرفي oanfxsystem 
ادعو لي بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو لاما

للاسف الشديد لانني تاجرت علئ عدة ازواج لم استطيع التركيز جيدا وكنت ابحث عن توازن في صفقاتي المهم حققت حوالئ 495 نقطة في اليوم الاول لي ثم فقدت نصفهم 
ان شا ءالله اعوضهم يا رب

----------


## ابو لاما

> للاسف الشديد لانني تاجرت علئ عدة ازواج لم استطيع التركيز جيدا وكنت ابحث عن توازن في صفقاتي المهم حققت حوالئ 495 نقطة في اليوم الاول لي ثم فقدت نصفهم 
> ان شا ءالله اعوضهم يا رب

  405 مش 495 والان صاروا  :Cry Smile: 195

----------


## احمد الداوود

> 405 مش 495 والان صاروا 195

 معوض ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> معوض ان شاء الله

  شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله بك

----------


## ابو لاما

للاسف الشديد فقدت حتئ 195 واصبحت سالب 110 الحمدلله علئ كل حال وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ae_dxb

> للاسف الشديد فقدت حتئ 195 واصبحت سالب 110 الحمدلله علئ كل حال وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

 *
استاذ عرابي مارايك لو أصبحت مزود أشاره في الزولوتريد  
هل سأحقق المركز الأول أصبحت قريب من تحقيق 800 نقطه في  
أسبوع 
قمت بالتسجيل وتحميل الفورم للتوقيع ولكني متردد كثيرا*   *ماسبب أتباعك لنظام سله عملات ؟*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *
> استاذ عرابي مارايك لو أصبحت مزود أشاره في الزولوتريد  
> هل سأحقق المركز الأول أصبحت قريب من تحقيق 800 نقطه في  
> أسبوع 
> قمت بالتسجيل وتحميل الفورم للتوقيع ولكني متردد كثيرا*   *ماسبب أتباعك لنظام سله عملات ؟*

 هلا اخي الكريم المركز الاول يعتمد علئ عدة اشياء التقييم يتم بعدة امور منها طريقة متاجرتك واذا كنت تلتزم بسلة عملات ام لا ومنها وجود صورة لك مثلا وان كنت تستخدم حسابك الحقيقي في التداول وتربطه معهم طبعا هذا كله يعطيك نقاط بالاضاف لاداءك وان يكون التراجع عندك الدرو دوان صغير وغير كبير يحسبونه بعدد النقاط المحققة لعدد النقاط التئ عكس السوق عليك فيها بالاضافة لنسبة الصفقات الناجحة للخاسرة واسوء وافضل صفقة المهم تقييهم متكامل 
اما عن ان تكون مزود اشارة فهذا ممتاز جدا واذا استطعت تحقيق مراكز متقدمة وليس الاول كشرط يمكنك تحقيق مكاسب جيدة لك علئ الصعيدين المعنوي والمادي 
800 نقطة ممتازة اخي الكريم وفي الاسبوع ستضعك في مصاف المراكز الاولئ  ان شاء الله لا تتردد سجل فقط انتبه جيدا وقف الخسارة ايضاء له تقييم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
اما عن سبب اتباعي سلة عملات لاقلل التراجع ولاحقق مركز متقدم في التقييم للاسف طمعت ولم اتبع استراتيجيتي بحذافيرها تصدق اخي مشكلتي الطمع والمتاجرة الكثيرة over trading لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم قررت ان لا افتح صفقات كثيرة قليل ثابت خير من كثير منقطع علئ العموم التاريخ مهم كذلك يعني بدايتك تكون قوية اهم شئ اول ثلاثة اسابيع تكون فيها ملتزم جدا بمتاجرة بصفقات قليلة وقوية 
بالتوفيق اخي الكريم واتمنئ لك مراكز متقدمة تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## احمد الداوود

> موفق ان شا ءالله اخي الكريم 
> انا فتحت معهم كذلك معرفي oanfxsystem 
> ادعو لي بالتوفيق

 لم اجد معرفك oanfxsystem في موقع زولو

----------


## W Gann

> هلا اخي الكريم المركز الاول يعتمد علئ عدة اشياء التقييم يتم بعدة امور منها طريقة متاجرتك واذا كنت تلتزم بسلة عملات ام لا ومنها وجود صورة لك مثلا وان كنت تستخدم حسابك الحقيقي في التداول وتربطه معهم طبعا هذا كله يعطيك نقاط بالاضاف لاداءك وان يكون التراجع عندك الدرو دوان صغير وغير كبير يحسبونه بعدد النقاط المحققة لعدد النقاط التئ عكس السوق عليك فيها بالاضافة لنسبة الصفقات الناجحة للخاسرة واسوء وافضل صفقة المهم تقييهم متكامل 
> اما عن ان تكون مزود اشارة فهذا ممتاز جدا واذا استطعت تحقيق مراكز متقدمة وليس الاول كشرط يمكنك تحقيق مكاسب جيدة لك علئ الصعيدين المعنوي والمادي 
> 800 نقطة ممتازة اخي الكريم وفي الاسبوع ستضعك في مصاف المراكز الاولئ  ان شاء الله لا تتردد سجل فقط انتبه جيدا وقف الخسارة ايضاء له تقييم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
> اما عن سبب اتباعي سلة عملات لاقلل التراجع ولاحقق مركز متقدم في التقييم للاسف طمعت ولم اتبع استراتيجيتي بحذافيرها تصدق اخي مشكلتي الطمع والمتاجرة الكثيرة over trading لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم قررت ان لا افتح صفقات كثيرة قليل ثابت خير من كثير منقطع علئ العموم التاريخ مهم كذلك يعني بدايتك تكون قوية اهم شئ اول ثلاثة اسابيع تكون فيها ملتزم جدا بمتاجرة بصفقات قليلة وقوية 
> بالتوفيق اخي الكريم واتمنئ لك مراكز متقدمة تقبل خالص تحياتي

 كلام سليم و اهم شرط هو الدروداون لا يجب ترك الصفقات تعكس علينا بشكل كبير جدا
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> لم اجد معرفك oanfxsystem في موقع زولو

   عملت ديسيبل للاكونت disable public account لانني خلاص فقدت الرهان تخيل 495 نقطة ثم سالب 110 ماذا يعني هذا لذلك سوف اعمل عليه حتئ اعيد رفعه ثم افعله من جديد للظهور في صفحة الاداء

----------


## ابو لاما

> كلام سليم و اهم شرط هو الدروداون لا يجب ترك الصفقات تعكس علينا بشكل كبير جدا
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  بالتوفيق اخي الكريم

----------


## W Gann

صعدنا للمركز 101 الحمد لله 
لا اعرف لما حذفت مشاركتي الاولى اذا كان السبب هو ذكر معرفي فأظن ان العديد من الاخوة وضعوا ايضا معرفاتهم و لم يتم حذفها 
ارجو تفسير من المشرف
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ابو لاما

> صعدنا للمركز 101 الحمد لله 
> لا اعرف لما حذفت مشاركتي الاولى اذا كان السبب هو ذكر معرفي فأظن ان العديد من الاخوة وضعوا ايضا معرفاتهم و لم يتم حذفها 
> ارجو تفسير من المشرف
> شكرا جزيلا

    مبروك تحقيق المركز 101 بصراحة مركز متقدم جدا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> صعدنا للمركز 101 الحمد لله 
> لا اعرف لما حذفت مشاركتي الاولى اذا كان السبب هو ذكر معرفي فأظن ان العديد من الاخوة وضعوا ايضا معرفاتهم و لم يتم حذفها 
> ارجو تفسير من المشرف
> شكرا جزيلا

 ما شاء الله اخي الكريم والف مبروك اطلعت علئ اداءك ممتاز جدا وما شاء الله لديك تابعون من الاسبوع الثالث وهذا يدل علئ قوة اداءك
تقل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

*ما معنى هذة العبارة*  *يرجى ملاحظة أن ربط حسابك سوف يجعل مزود الإشارات في وضع القراءة فقط؛ ومن ثم، لن يمكنك إرسال إشارات التداول من خلال موقع ZuluTrade الإلكتروني (فتح / إقفال / تحديث الصفقات). بعد أن تقوم بربط حسابك بالمستشار الآلي لـMetaTrader4 سوف يتعين عليك الاتصال بالدعم للرجوع مرة أخرى إلى الوضع اليدوي الافتراض الخاص بـZuluTrade.*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *ما معنى هذة العبارة*  *يرجى ملاحظة أن ربط حسابك سوف يجعل مزود الإشارات في وضع القراءة فقط؛ ومن ثم، لن يمكنك إرسال إشارات التداول من خلال موقع ZuluTrade الإلكتروني (فتح / إقفال / تحديث الصفقات). بعد أن تقوم بربط حسابك بالمستشار الآلي لـMetaTrader4 سوف يتعين عليك الاتصال بالدعم للرجوع مرة أخرى إلى الوضع اليدوي الافتراض الخاص بـZuluTrade.*

 يعني لا يمكنك فتح او غلق الصفقات او تحديث الصفقات من خلال صفحة زولو تريدر عند ربط الزولو تريدر بميتاتريدر يمكنك اجراء الصفقات وتحديثها عن طريق الميتاتريدر الذئ اوصلته للحساب سواء كان ديمو او حقيقي وفي حالة رغبتكم في التعالم من خلال الصقحة تتصل بهم بواسطة رسالة طبعا توصيل ميتاتريدر افضل والافضل انه يكون حساب حقيقي 
الاسبوع القادم ساوصل حساب حقيقي فتحته مع hotforex  ان شاء الله واركز عليه حتئ يزيد تقييمي وربنا يهون ما رايكم في hotforex
الاخ احمد الداوود فعلت الصفحة الان يمكنك مشاهدتها الان ورايك في ادائي طبعا كان ممتاز بس ارتد بقوة وربنا يستر
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي :

----------


## AhmedBasha

> يعني لا يمكنك فتح او غلق الصفقات او تحديث الصفقات من خلال صفحة زولو تريدر عند ربط الزولو تريدر بميتاتريدر يمكنك اجراء الصفقات وتحديثها عن طريق الميتاتريدر الذئ اوصلته للحساب سواء كان ديمو او حقيقي وفي حالة رغبتكم في التعالم من خلال الصقحة تتصل بهم بواسطة رسالة طبعا توصيل ميتاتريدر افضل والافضل انه يكون حساب حقيقي 
> الاسبوع القادم ساوصل حساب حقيقي فتحته مع hotforex  ان شاء الله واركز عليه حتئ يزيد تقييمي وربنا يهون ما رايكم في hotforex
> الاخ احمد الداوود فعلت الصفحة الان يمكنك مشاهدتها الان ورايك في ادائي طبعا كان ممتاز بس ارتد بقوة وربنا يستر
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي :

 
اظن هذه الشركه مش قد كده اخى عرابى

----------


## W Gann

> ما شاء الله اخي الكريم والف مبروك اطلعت علئ اداءك ممتاز جدا وما شاء الله لديك تابعون من الاسبوع الثالث وهذا يدل علئ قوة اداءك
> تقل خالص تحياتي

 الله يبارك فيك اخي عرابي  و هدفي و طموحي ان شاء الله هو هزيمة الدب الروسي كاما سبوت   :Teeth Smile:  و نشرف جميع اخواننا العرب
بالتوفيق لك ايضا و اتمنى كل المزودين المتواجدين هنا يضعون مراتبهم لمعرفة اداء كل منهم و تشجيع بعضنا البعض على المنافسة الشريفة

----------


## احمد الداوود

> الاخ احمد الداوود فعلت الصفحة الان يمكنك مشاهدتها الان ورايك في ادائي طبعا كان ممتاز بس ارتد بقوة وربنا يستر
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي :

 صحيح الاسم موجود لاكن حاولت ادخل عليه لاكن الصفحه لا تفتح

----------


## احمد الداوود

> الله يبارك فيك اخي عرابي و هدفي و طموحي ان شاء الله هو هزيمة الدب الروسي كاما سبوت  و نشرف جميع اخواننا العرب
> بالتوفيق لك ايضا و اتمنى كل المزودين المتواجدين هنا يضعون مراتبهم لمعرفة اداء كل منهم و تشجيع بعضنا البعض على المنافسة الشريفة

 انا ahmeddawood مركزي الان 2336 
وانت ما هو معرفك

----------


## احمد الداوود

> انا ahmeddawood مركزي الان 2336 
> وانت ما هو معرفك

 مركزي مُنَزل 25% لان الصورة ليست مقبوله

----------


## ابو لاما

> اظن هذه الشركه مش قد كده اخى عرابى

 في ناس تقول انها جيدة لانها موصلة بزولو تريدر  انا قرات عنها هنا وفي بعض المواقع علئ العموم نجربهم وحيكون حساب حقيقي صغير من اجل زولو تريد فقط 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يبارك فيك اخي عرابي  و هدفي و طموحي ان شاء الله هو هزيمة الدب الروسي كاما سبوت   و نشرف جميع اخواننا العرب
> بالتوفيق لك ايضا و اتمنى كل المزودين المتواجدين هنا يضعون مراتبهم لمعرفة اداء كل منهم و تشجيع بعضنا البعض على المنافسة الشريفة

 مبروك مقدما اخي الكريم الدب الروسي اخطاء خطاء كبير في صفقاته الاخيرة ودخل بيع علئ الباوند دولار وشكله ما حيطلع منها الا بسالب 1000 نقطة علئ لاقل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مركزي مُنَزل 25% لان الصورة ليست مقبوله

  اداءك جيد وبحساب حقيقي هذا ممتاز ويعطيك مصداقية كبيرة جدا كما قلت تحتاج لصورة عندهم مواصفات معينة روح لاستديو واعملها تكون 300 *300 باكسيل pixel اقل شئ الافضل انك تضع صورة لك طبعا هذا افضل 
صفحتي ربما لم تتفعل بعد قد تتفعل قريبا 
الاخ دبليو جان مركزه 101 يمكن ان تضغط علئ تريدرز traders وتنتظر التحميل ستجده في المركز 101 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## احمد الداوود

> اداءك جيد وبحساب حقيقي هذا ممتاز ويعطيك مصداقية كبيرة جدا كما قلت تحتاج لصورة عندهم مواصفات معينة روح لاستديو واعملها تكون 300 *300 باكسيل pixel اقل شئ الافضل انك تضع صورة لك طبعا هذا افضل 
> صفحتي ربما لم تتفعل بعد قد تتفعل قريبا 
> الاخ دبليو جان مركزه 101 يمكن ان تضغط علئ تريدرز traders وتنتظر التحميل ستجده في المركز 101 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 شكرا لك عزيزي الله يوفقك  
اذا هذا هو معرف الاخ دبليو جان  XXPIPSGENERATORXX

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا لك عزيزي الله يوفقك  
> اذا هذا هو معرف الاخ دبليو جان  XXPIPSGENERATORXX

  نعم هو شكرا اخي الكريم الله يوفقك

----------


## W Gann

> شكرا لك عزيزي الله يوفقك  
> اذا هذا هو معرف الاخ دبليو جان  XXPIPSGENERATORXX

 نعم اخي احمد هذا معرفي الحمد لله انت ايضا اداءك ممتاز لكن يجب المحافظة على نسبة تراجع السعر لانه مهم جدا 
مسألة الصورة لا أظنها تأثر بشكل كبير على الترتيب انا ايضا لا اضع اي صورة شخصية
بالتوفيق و شد حيلك الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله

----------


## W Gann

> مبروك مقدما اخي الكريم الدب الروسي اخطاء خطاء كبير في صفقاته الاخيرة ودخل بيع علئ الباوند دولار وشكله ما حيطلع منها الا بسالب 1000 نقطة علئ لاقل

 الله يبارك فيك نعم بعد ما حافظ على نسبة تراجع 533 لمدة طويلة ارتفع المعدل الان الى 658 و هذا اثر بشكل كبير على مصداقيته و اثار غضب بعض التابعين و منهم من اقفل صفقات الباوند على خسارة خوفا من جاب زي اللي حصل مع اليورو في بداية هذا الاسبوع لكن عموما يبقى أداءه فوق الممتاز لأنه باستطاعته تدارك الخسارة 
ان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم نحافظ ايضا على اداء ممتاز للصعود لل 10 الاوائل 
الله يوفقك اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يبارك فيك نعم بعد ما حافظ على نسبة تراجع 533 لمدة طويلة ارتفع المعدل الان الى 658 و هذا اثر بشكل كبير على مصداقيته و اثار غضب بعض التابعين و منهم من اقفل صفقات الباوند على خسارة خوفا من جاب زي اللي حصل مع اليورو في بداية هذا الاسبوع لكن عموما يبقى أداءه فوق الممتاز لأنه باستطاعته تدارك الخسارة 
> ان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم نحافظ ايضا على اداء ممتاز للصعود لل 10 الاوائل 
> الله يوفقك اخي الكريم

 الله يوفقك اخي الكريم المسالة توفيق في الاول والاخير نسال الله ان كان لنا خيرا في هذا السوق وهذا الامر ان يكتبه لنا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

سوال يا شباب  
بربط الحساب بمزود خدمه هل استطيع التعامل مع حسابي بيع وشراء ام انني ملزم بما يقوم به المزود ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> سوال يا شباب  
> بربط الحساب بمزود خدمه هل استطيع التعامل مع حسابي بيع وشراء ام انني ملزم بما يقوم به المزود ؟

 حسب ما تريد يوجد شركات تتيح لك عدة خيارات مثل حساب الزامي بزولو تريد فقط وحساب غير الزامي مثلا وليس كل الشركات تتيح لك الايصال بزولو تريد هناك شركات معينة تتعامل مع زولو تريد لكنها كثيرة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي يا محمود  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا جماعة في واحد يعتبر استاذ في عالم الفوركس  وهو 
Azar Consulting 
وترتيبة 27 
اعرف ان الكثيرين لا يعلمون عنه ولكنه فوركسي رقم واحد كما سمعت من بعض الاصدقاء 
اداءه رائع جدا ارجو ان تتابعوه وتخبروني بارائكم حول اداءه*

----------


## W Gann

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> يا جماعة في واحد يعتبر استاذ في عالم الفوركس  وهو 
> Azar Consulting 
> وترتيبة 27 
> اعرف ان الكثيرين لا يعلمون عنه ولكنه فوركسي رقم واحد كما سمعت من بعض الاصدقاء 
> اداءه رائع جدا ارجو ان تتابعوه وتخبروني بارائكم حول اداءه*

 نعم اخي اداءه ممتاز مقارنة مع الدروداون الذي لا يتجاوز 100 نقطة و عدم فتحه اكثر من صفقة واحدة لكن في نظري يصلح فقط للمستثمرين الذين يطمحون لجمع نقاط قليلة اسبوعيا او حتى شهريا لأنه حقق 1845 نقطة في حوالى 38 اسبوع عمل اي بمعدل 48 نقطة فقط كل اسبوع وهذا لا يصلح للمستثمرين ذوي ارصدة صغرى
تحياتي

----------


## sameh seef

معرفى 
samehsef30
نسبه التراجع احاول ان اخفضها 
ميزه الزولو تريد انا داخلها علشان اقيم نفسى وصفقاتى لان الموقع بيديك احصائيات عن طريقه شغلك وكيفيه تفادى الاخطاء الوارد الوقوع فيها

----------


## احمد الداوود

> معرفى 
> samehsef30
> نسبه التراجع احاول ان اخفضها 
> ميزه الزولو تريد انا داخلها علشان اقيم نفسى وصفقاتى لان الموقع بيديك احصائيات عن طريقه شغلك وكيفيه تفادى الاخطاء الوارد الوقوع فيها

 تقييمك ممتاز ومركز على اليورو ين فقط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## W Gann

> معرفى 
> samehsef30
> نسبه التراجع احاول ان اخفضها 
> ميزه الزولو تريد انا داخلها علشان اقيم نفسى وصفقاتى لان الموقع بيديك احصائيات عن طريقه شغلك وكيفيه تفادى الاخطاء الوارد الوقوع فيها

 مركز ممتاز و شغل نظيف و رائع لكنك تفتح عدد كبير من الصفقات المفتوحة في نفس الوقت حوالي 13 صفقة و هذا لن يساعدك على المحافظة على دروداون صغير
بالتوفيق و النجاح

----------


## ملياردير

_انا فى الطريق اليكم
الحمد لله حسابى لسه من اسبوعين
و عملت دروداون عالى و بحاول اظبطه 
و ربنا يكرم فى الاسبوعين اللى جايين
معرفى
khalednofal_

----------


## W Gann

> _انا فى الطريق اليكم
> الحمد لله حسابى لسه من اسبوعين
> و عملت دروداون عالى و بحاول اظبطه 
> و ربنا يكرم فى الاسبوعين اللى جايين
> معرفى
> khalednofal_

 ما شاء الله اداء ممتاز في اسبوع واحد حافظ عليه و ستصل بسرعة للمراكز المتقدمة جدا 
الى الامام تحياتي

----------


## ملياردير

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  ما شاء الله اداء ممتاز في اسبوع واحد حافظ عليه و ستصل بسرعة للمراكز المتقدمة جدا 
الى الامام تحياتي   شكرا يا اخى على تشجيعك
و يارب بالتوفيق لك و لكل اخوانا فى الموضوع و نبقى كلنا فى مراكز متقدمة_

----------


## mahmoudh7

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> يا جماعة في واحد يعتبر استاذ في عالم الفوركس  وهو 
> Azar Consulting 
> وترتيبة 27 
> اعرف ان الكثيرين لا يعلمون عنه ولكنه فوركسي رقم واحد كما سمعت من بعض الاصدقاء 
> اداءه رائع جدا ارجو ان تتابعوه وتخبروني بارائكم حول اداءه*

 قفز بترتيبة في يوم واحد الى المركز 21

----------


## sameh seef

بالفعل اخوانى عدد العقود كثير لكن لو تلاحظ الاول عالميا الان فاتح اكثر من 24 صفقه فى توقيت واحد
بعد تراجع الروسى كاما للمركز الثالث ..والمركز السبعون

----------


## sameh seef

> تقييمك ممتاز ومركز على اليورو ين فقط

 ان شاء الله بحاول اقدم الافضل

----------


## W Gann

> بالفعل اخوانى عدد العقود كثير لكن لو تلاحظ الاول عالميا الان فاتح اكثر من 24 صفقه فى توقيت واحد
> بعد تراجع الروسى كاما للمركز الثالث ..والمركز السبعون

 يجب ان نفهم شيئ مهم جدا و هو ان المراكز المتقدمة و اقصد بذلك الخمسين او المئة الأوائل ينفعهم مركزهم غالبا في كثرة عدد المشاهدين فقط و اقصد بذلك انه قد نجد واحد في المركز 10 او 12 أفضل بكثيير من صاحب المركز الأول من حيث الدخل المادي الشهري و خير مثال تجد صاحب المركز الاول  الان يشتغل في 1 مليون دولار بينما كاماسبوت يلعب في 23 مليون وهنا يتبين الفرق الكبير ونجد ايضا اختلاف كبير في عدد التابعين لذلك المهم للحصول على دخل كبير و استقطاب اكبر عدد من التابعين هو احترام المسائل التالية
المحافظة على معدل دروداون اقل من 15 في المئة
عدم فتح اكثر من4 او 5 صفقات في نفس الوقت
معدل الصفقات الرابحة يكون  فوق 70 في المئة 
هذه اهم الشروط لمن يريد استقطاب مستثمرين صغار و كبار
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابو لاما

للاسف الشديد سوف اترك هذا المجال في الغالب فشلت فشلا ذريع والحمدلله علئ كل حال  :Regular Smile:

----------


## W Gann

> للاسف الشديد سوف اترك هذا المجال في الغالب فشلت فشلا ذريع والحمدلله علئ كل حال

 ليه يا عم عرابي بس الفشل امر عادي جدا و هو طريق النجاح 
ارجو الا تستسلم ابدا ابدا  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ليه يا عم عرابي بس الفشل امر عادي جدا و هو طريق النجاح 
> ارجو الا تستسلم ابدا ابدا

 انا عمري 36 انفع اكون عمك هههههههههههه
شوف عزيزي في ناس رزقهم مكتوب في اشياء ثانية انا شكلي رزقي مش مكتوب في الفوركس عموما والحمدلله اهم شئ تعرف طريقك كويس عشان ما تتوه ربنا يستر

----------


## W Gann

> انا عمري 36 انفع اكون عمك هههههههههههه
> شوف عزيزي في ناس رزقهم مكتوب في اشياء ثانية انا شكلي رزقي مش مكتوب في الفوركس عموما والحمدلله اهم شئ تعرف طريقك كويس عشان ما تتوه ربنا يستر

 ينفع ليه ما ينفعش ههههههه
على العموم الله يوفقك و ينير طريقك و يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب و لجميع اخواننا

----------


## ابو لاما

> ينفع ليه ما ينفعش ههههههه
> على العموم الله يوفقك و ينير طريقك و يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب و لجميع اخواننا

  الله يوفقك انت كمان ويفتح عليك يا رب 
وجدت استراتيجية رهيبة بعد ان دعيت الله بقوة وسوف اجربها الان اطلع عليها قوية جدا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t162259.html
ان شاء الله ربنا يكتب لي فيها الخير يا رب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## W Gann

الحمد لله صعدت المركز 61 و ان شاء الله نحافظ على الاداء الجيد باستمرار
بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين

----------


## احمد الداوود

مبرووك وان شاء الله تصل الى المركز الاولى

----------


## W Gann

> مبرووك وان شاء الله تصل الى المركز الاولى

 شكرا الله يبارك فيك و ينورك يا غالي باذن الله سناخذ مقعد مع المراكز الاولى ان شاء الله 
يلا يا اخوانا المزودين العرب بدنا نسيطر على 10 الأولى هههه
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## start_over

> شكرا الله يبارك فيك و ينورك يا غالي باذن الله سناخذ مقعد مع المراكز الاولى ان شاء الله 
> يلا يا اخوانا المزودين العرب بدنا نسيطر على 10 الأولى هههه
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 بالتوفبق حبيبي نتمنالك كل خير الى الامام انشاء الله

----------


## W Gann

> بالتوفبق حبيبي نتمنالك كل خير الى الامام انشاء الله

 الله يحفظك حبيبي ويوفقك للخير
الى الامام

----------


## ابو لاما

> الحمد لله صعدت المركز 61 و ان شاء الله نحافظ على الاداء الجيد باستمرار
> بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين

 مبروك اخي الكريم وعقبال المركز الاول
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## W Gann

> مبروك اخي الكريم وعقبال المركز الاول
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 الله يبارك  فيك اخي عرابي  الله يوفقنا و و اياك و جميع المسلميين يا رب

----------


## ملياردير

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  الحمد لله صعدت المركز 61 و ان شاء الله نحافظ على الاداء الجيد باستمرار
بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين   بسم الله ما شاء الله
اداء ممتاز و دروداون و نسبة ربح ممتاز_

----------


## W Gann

> _ 
> بسم الله ما شاء الله
> اداء ممتاز و دروداون و نسبة ربح ممتاز_

 بارك الله فيك سنحاول الاستمرار على نفس الاسلوب باذن الله اهم شيئ الاستمرارية للمدى البعيد 
بالتوفيق و النجاح

----------


## mahmoudh7

ما معنى  
 حسابات مزودي الإشارات المرتبطة بطرفيات MT4 فإن الفترة المسموح لها بالبقاء راكدة خلالها هي شهر واحد فقط.

----------


## ali1984

> ما معنى  
>  حسابات مزودي الإشارات المرتبطة بطرفيات MT4 فإن الفترة المسموح لها بالبقاء راكدة خلالها هي شهر واحد فقط.

 حدثك في منتدى الجيران (طريقه و المولود الجديد) ماهي الأسباب؟ وهل انت عميل لديهم؟ لكن مارديت علي

----------


## W Gann

> ما معنى  
>  حسابات مزودي الإشارات المرتبطة بطرفيات MT4 فإن الفترة المسموح لها بالبقاء راكدة خلالها هي شهر واحد فقط.

 اعتقد انه اذا تم فتح حساب للمزود و لم يتم العمل او توقف العمل عليه في فترة شهر واحد يتم الغاء الحساب العديد من الشركات تعتمد هذه المسألة لكن شركة aaafx لا تعتمدها بحيث تقدر تتوقف مدة طويلة و تكمل عملك على الحساب بدون مشاكل
بالتوفيق

----------


## mahmoudh7

لقد حاولت الاشتراك كمزود للخدمة فطلب مني التالي   
هل هذا معقول ؟؟؟ 
هل يرغبون باسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور الخاصة بالحساب الحقيقي 
ارجو تبيان الموقف وتفسيرة لو سمحتم

----------


## W Gann

> لقد حاولت الاشتراك كمزود للخدمة فطلب مني التالي   
> هل هذا معقول ؟؟؟ 
> هل يرغبون باسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور الخاصة بالحساب الحقيقي 
> ارجو تبيان الموقف وتفسيرة لو سمحتم

 نعم اذا كنت ستشترك كمزود سيطلب منك اسم المستخدم و كلمة مرور المشاهدة investor و ليس كلمة مرور المتاجرة
بالتوفيق

----------


## W Gann

الحمد لله صعدنا المركز 52 و المركز الأول عربيا لله الحمد و الفضل
ان شاء الله نحافظ على أداء تابث باستمرار 
بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين العرب

----------


## ابو لاما

> الحمد لله صعدنا المركز 52 و المركز الأول عربيا لله الحمد و الفضل
> ان شاء الله نحافظ على أداء تابث باستمرار 
> بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين العرب

  الف الف مبروك اخي الكريم وعقبال المركز الاول عالميا ان شاء الله 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## W Gann

> الف الف مبروك اخي الكريم وعقبال المركز الاول عالميا ان شاء الله 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 الله يبارك فيك اخي عرابي و يوفقك في الدنيا و الاخرة

----------


## cvv5

> الحمد لله صعدنا المركز 52 و المركز الأول عربيا لله الحمد و الفضل
> ان شاء الله نحافظ على أداء تابث باستمرار 
> بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين العرب

  الف مبروك وان شاءالله خلال هذا الشهر تكون بالمركز الاول

----------


## ALGERIANO

ممكن اخي W Gann
تضع لنا رابطك في الزولو تريد 
وفقك الله

----------


## W Gann

> الف مبروك وان شاءالله خلال هذا الشهر تكون بالمركز الاول

 الله يبارك فيك يا غالي ان شاء الله و باذنه نصل للمراكز الأولى و نركن راية العرب في المركز الأول بفضل الله

----------


## W Gann

> ممكن اخي W Gann
> تضع لنا رابطك في الزولو تريد 
> وفقك الله

 ضع في قائمة البحث XXPIPSGENERATORXX  
بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين

----------


## W Gann

لله الحمد و الفضل تم الصعود للمركز 36
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## د/مصطفى

> ضع في قائمة البحث XXPIPSGENERATORXX  
> بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين

 السلام عليكم اخي الكريم  
اولا احب اهنيك على ادائك المتميز في زولو و ان شاء الله تستمر لانك فعلا افضل كتير من المزودين اللي في المراكز الاولى في زولو و تستحق توصل للمركز الاول و ده مش صعب اذا استمريت في الاداء الجميل ده 
ثانيا حضرتك كنت ذكرت اكتر من مرة في رسائلك في زولو مقالات لجان و كمان هو اسم معرفك فممكن تدلنا على اسم كتاب او مقال ( حتى لو بالانجليزي ) نقدر نتعلم منه الطرق اللي كان بيستخدمها جان و تكون بداية الطريق لاي مبتدأ في المجال ده 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في زولو ان شاء الله و شكرا

----------


## W Gann

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم  
> اولا احب اهنيك على ادائك المتميز في زولو و ان شاء الله تستمر لانك فعلا افضل كتير من المزودين اللي في المراكز الاولى في زولو و تستحق توصل للمركز الاول و ده مش صعب اذا استمريت في الاداء الجميل ده 
> ثانيا حضرتك كنت ذكرت اكتر من مرة في رسائلك في زولو مقالات لجان و كمان هو اسم معرفك فممكن تدلنا على اسم كتاب او مقال ( حتى لو بالانجليزي ) نقدر نتعلم منه الطرق اللي كان بيستخدمها جان و تكون بداية الطريق لاي مبتدأ في المجال ده 
> مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في زولو ان شاء الله و شكرا

 الله يبارك فيك و يهنيك بالخير اخي الكريم الشكر لله عز وجل و نسأله التوفيق من عنده
الحقيقة أسلوب المتاجرة المعتمد خليط ما بين مبادئ اليوت و بعض افكار جان و و أزيد عليها بهارات من التحليل الفني 
لتكتمل الطبخة سأرفق باذن الله بعض المقالات التي استفدت منها 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> لله الحمد و الفضل تم الصعود للمركز 36
> بالتوفيق للجميع

  مبروك اخي الكريم بقي 35 مركز وفقط ذهب الكثير وبقي القليل وموفق ان شاء الله
احترامي وتقديري  :Regular Smile:

----------


## W Gann

> مبروك اخي الكريم بقي 35 مركز وفقط ذهب الكثير وبقي القليل وموفق ان شاء الله
> احترامي وتقديري

 شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك أهو 35 دول هما الدببة اللي من الصعب تنزاح من اماكنها ههههه لكن بفضل الله و قوته نتغلب عليهم و نشرف كل العرب
تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك أهو 35 دول هما الدببة اللي من الصعب تنزاح من اماكنها ههههه لكن بفضل الله و قوته نتغلب عليهم و نشرف كل العرب
> تحياتي

  ان بقيت علئ اداءك بعد شهرين يمكن ان تزيحهم كلهم ان شا ءالله فقط شهرين وموفق ان شاءالله اهم شئ الدرو داون لا تقلق من اغلاق صفقة خاسرة اغلقها بقلب قوي وفكر في غيرها بثبات مربط الفرس ان لا تصبر علئ صفقة اكثر من 30 نقطة خسارة وموفق ان شا ءالله 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## W Gann

> ان بقيت علئ اداءك بعد شهرين يمكن ان تزيحهم كلهم ان شا ءالله فقط شهرين وموفق ان شاءالله اهم شئ الدرو داون لا تقلق من اغلاق صفقة خاسرة اغلقها بقلب قوي وفكر في غيرها بثبات مربط الفرس ان لا تصبر علئ صفقة اكثر من 30 نقطة خسارة وموفق ان شا ءالله 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 نعم اخي اهم شيئ المحافظة على الدروداون للحصول على اداء ممتاز و تصاعدي
الله يوفقنا و اياكم امين

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

*السلام عليكم 
سؤال لة تكرمتوا  
هل زولو تريدر عاملين نظام 30صفقة عشان بياناتك تظهر او لا*

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

*وفي صفقة دخلتها وحققت معايا50نقطة بس ماظهرت في الهيستوري لماذا 
تحياتي لكم*

----------


## ALGERIANO

ماشاء الله اخي نتائج مبهرة و فقك الله و ان شاء الله نشوفك من العشرة الاوائل 
اخي انت تزود الاشارة من حساب حقيقي ام ديمو

----------


## mahmoudh7

> *السلام عليكم 
> سؤال لة تكرمتوا  
> هل زولو تريدر عاملين نظام 30صفقة عشان بياناتك تظهر او لا*

 حسب علمي لا توجد اي شروط لاصحاب الحسابات الحقيقية  
وكل الشروط لاصحاب الحسابات التجريبية 
وذلك لمصلحة المتعاملين معها

----------


## W Gann

> ماشاء الله اخي نتائج مبهرة و فقك الله و ان شاء الله نشوفك من العشرة الاوائل 
> اخي انت تزود الاشارة من حساب حقيقي ام ديمو

 امين يا رب الله يوفقنا و اياك أرسل الاشارة من حساب تجريبي
بالتوفيق و النجاح

----------


## W Gann

> *السلام عليكم 
> سؤال لة تكرمتوا  
> هل زولو تريدر عاملين نظام 30صفقة عشان بياناتك تظهر او لا*

 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله
نعم اعتقد ذلك لا تظهر بياناتك قبل اتمام 30 صفقة
بالتوفيق

----------


## W Gann

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم  
> اولا احب اهنيك على ادائك المتميز في زولو و ان شاء الله تستمر لانك فعلا افضل كتير من المزودين اللي في المراكز الاولى في زولو و تستحق توصل للمركز الاول و ده مش صعب اذا استمريت في الاداء الجميل ده 
> ثانيا حضرتك كنت ذكرت اكتر من مرة في رسائلك في زولو مقالات لجان و كمان هو اسم معرفك فممكن تدلنا على اسم كتاب او مقال ( حتى لو بالانجليزي ) نقدر نتعلم منه الطرق اللي كان بيستخدمها جان و تكون بداية الطريق لاي مبتدأ في المجال ده 
> مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في زولو ان شاء الله و شكرا

 اتفضل رابط بعض المقالات لجان للقراءة و التأمل حاولت البارحة الرفع على سيرفر المنتدى و مرضيش يتحمل  http://www.gulfup.com/?lm6Zeu 
و انصح بمشاهدة سلسلة على اليوتيوب عنوانها 
Elliot Waves Educational Series - ARABIC
و ان شاء الله ارفق مقالات اخرى
بالتوفيق و النجاح

----------


## د/مصطفى

> اتفضل رابط بعض المقالات لجان للقراءة و التأمل حاولت البارحة الرفع على سيرفر المنتدى و مرضيش يتحمل  http://www.gulfup.com/?lm6Zeu 
> و انصح بمشاهدة سلسلة على اليوتيوب عنوانها 
> Elliot Waves Educational Series - ARABIC
> و ان شاء الله ارفق مقالات اخرى
> بالتوفيق و النجاح

 شكرا اخي الكريم . انا بالفعل اطلعت على السلسة دي و كتب كتير عن اليوت 
اما بالنسبة لجان فحملت الكتب و ان شاء الله اقدر اخلص قرايتها قريبا
بارك الله فيك على اهتمامك و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## وهمفوركس

_السلام عليكم ورحة الله تعالى وبركاته  
مارأيكم بأدائي ،وهل عندي فرصة للوصول للمراكز الأولى .ترتيبي الآن 310   
TREND 13_

----------


## احمد الداوود

> _السلام عليكم ورحة الله تعالى وبركاته_   _مارأيكم بأدائي ،وهل عندي فرصة للوصول للمراكز الأولى .ترتيبي الآن 310_   _TREND 13_

 ماشاء الله ادائك ممتاز 
وانا الحمد لله وصلت الي مركز 1327
وبكره بتوفيق الله ندخل بحر المئات

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الداوود
					  ماشاء الله ادائك ممتاز 
وانا الحمد لله وصلت الي مركز 1327
وبكره بتوفيق الله ندخل بحر المئات   صراحة مازلت لم أفهم جيدا كيف تسير الأمور بهذا الموقع ,وعلى ماذا يعتمدون بالتصنيف ,المهم ننتظر الذخول مع المائة الأوائل ومن ثم ننقض على المركز الأول ان شاء الله_

----------


## ALGERIANO

اخي  W Gann 
معظم الحسابات التجريبية مدتها 30 يوما تقريبا 
فهل يوجد شركات تعطي حسابات ديمو لاطول مدة و تكون مشتركة في الزولو تريد 
ياريت لو تزودنا بهاته الشركات الو الركة اللي فاتح في حساب ديمو

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة WAHID2012 
					  السلام عليكم ورحة الله تعالى وبركاته  
مارأيكم بأدائي ،وهل عندي فرصة للوصول للمراكز الأولى .ترتيبي الآن 310   
TREND 13   
الحمد لله ترتيبي الآن 250 واغلقت اليوم الجمعة ب 220 نقطة ربح ._

----------


## غلباوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
موضوع رائع 
لدى استفسار اخى
ما هى افضل شركة ممكن افتح عليها كمزود اشارة فى زولو تريد 
وشكرا لك

----------


## mahmoudh7

ههههههه 
الناس دي بتهزر  
اول ما عملت اشتراك وفتحت صفقة كان ترتيبي 
18500 
يا نهار ابيض 
ده لسة بدري اوي

----------


## atb14

السلام عليكم  
Str8Pipin مركزي 5166 و إن شاء الله في صعود 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة WAHID2012 
					    
الحمد لله ترتيبي الآن 250 واغلقت اليوم الجمعة ب 220 نقطة ربح .   نزلت للمركز 225  والحمد لله ._

----------


## وهمفوركس

_الزولو كنز بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى .يعني الآن انا بمدة شهر كمزود للتابعين واقصى تابعين تلقو اشاراتي هو 7 وبعقود صغيرة اغلبها ميكرو .واكبرها لواحد كندي كان يذخل معي ب 3 عقود صغيرة وفقط محدد لي صفقتين كاقصى تقدير ومرات يذخل فقط بعقد واحد ونصف ومرات لايذخل .والآن رصيدي حوالي 75 دولار .اتعرفون معنى ذلك يعني اصحاب المراكز الأولى الذين عنذهم آلاف التابعين اجزم انهم يحققون مبالغ خيالية ._

----------


## وسام النوباني

*معرفي على الزولو
WWDProfile
ترتيبي الان 1598
الاسبوع الاول*

----------


## mahmoudh7

يا جماعة صاحب المركز الاول في عدد النقاط الرابحة قام اليوم بعمل صفقة غريبة جدا 
لقد باع الدولار ين بهدف 92.00 
يعني هدف حوالي 
500 نقطة

----------


## redah

يا جماعة انا نويت افتح حساب بالزولو بس جتني اتفاقية لازم اوقعها واضيف المعلومات بس الانجليزي ضعيف ولا ادري ايش اكتب بها الا وقع الاتفاقيه يقول لنا ايش نكتب بها  
ثانيا انا راح اتبع شخص معين هو يدخل ميني واستاندر وانا ارغب بتحديد حجم العقد مثلا اكبر عقد يفتح عندي 5 دولار للصفقة واقصى عدد يفتح لي 4 صفقات هل نقدر نعمل هذا الشي 
هذا الشخص اسمه الا راح اتبعة بالزولو اسمه محسن المطيري رجال كفوا كنا نشتغل بالتويتر قبل لا يفتح حساب بالزولو توصيات والنتائج جدا ممتازة  الان صار ليه اسبوعين بالزولو والنتائج طيبة جدا طبعا هو شغال حقيقي بحسابه بالزولو

----------


## redah

انا ارفق لكم صورة ومعلم على الاشياء الا ابي اعرفها  
الا اتتبعه انا يدخل بعقود ميني وستاندر وانا بس ابي ادخل بعقود ميني  
يعني اقص حجم لزوج الباوند  عقد ستاندر يكون 1.00 يعني ما يتجاوز هذا الحد من الصفقات  
مو مهم كم يفتح المهم ما يتجاوز هذا الحد ممكن خبراء الزولو يعلمونا  
انا الا فهمتوا اقصى 
الحصص الا هو الحجم ( 0.5) هذا انا الا حطيته 
اقصى عدد للصفقات المفتوحة انا حددت 6 صفقات هل معناه انو راح يفتح على هذا الزوج 6 صفقات على زوج الباوند دولار كل مره يفتح بيفتح بهذا الحجم

----------


## احمد الداوود

لقد وصلت الان الى 1083
ان شاء الله هذا الشهر اتقدم كمان
ahmeddawood

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الداوود
					  لقد وصلت الان الى 1083
ان شاء الله هذا الشهر اتقدم كمان
ahmeddawood   
رائع جدا .رغم أنك مظلوم بالترتيب .على مآعتقد بسبب نوع الشركات لدى التابعين ويمكن ان يحصل انزلاق سعري بالتنفيذ .واغلب التابعين مختلفين عن الشركة التي تزود منها .
وأظن أن هذا الموقع يلزمه صبر أيوب للوصول للمراكز الأولى .وهم يلعبون على استنزاف قواك لتثبت جدارتك .
لذا قررت منذ الأسبوع القادم ان شاء الله ذخول فقط الصفقات شبه المضمونة مع استعمال ستوب .وعدم الإهتمام بالتابعين فقط التركيز باستراتيجيتي .والوصول للمركز الأول ان شاء الله بحلول رمضان .فقط الوصول للمركز الأول وان لم يتبعني اي حد_

----------


## alomisi

> يا جماعة صاحب المركز الاول في عدد النقاط الرابحة قام اليوم بعمل صفقة غريبة جدا 
> لقد باع الدولار ين بهدف 92.00 
> يعني هدف حوالي 
> 500 نقطة

  طبيعي اخي الدولار ين معه اهداف سفليه عند 9300 فعلا :Good:  اوافقه الراي على التحليل الرقمي وبشده بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## mahmoudh7

ممكن حد يشرح معنى الانزلاق السعري

----------


## السلاحف

> ممكن حد يشرح معنى الانزلاق السعري

 لا حظ الشمعه داخل المستطيل لزوج اليوروين،
طولها 200نقطه، هذه الشمعه لاتوجد في منصات اخرى،
هذا ما يسمى بالانزلاق السعري،
اخد الاخوه الاسبوع الماضي رفع موضوع
حول الانزلاقات السعريه لموشرindia50 لشركه ...,
حيث كان يتستفيد من هذه الانزلاقات لصالحه،

----------


## mahmoudh7

> لا حظ الشمعه داخل المستطيل لزوج اليوروين،
> طولها 200نقطه، هذه الشمعه لاتوجد في منصات اخرى،
> هذا ما يسمى بالانزلاق السعري،
> اخد الاخوه الاسبوع الماضي رفع موضوع
> حول الانزلاقات السعريه لموشرindia50 لشركه ...,
> حيث كان يتستفيد من هذه الانزلاقات لصالحه،

 وكيف يتم الاستفاده من هذة الانزلاقات

----------


## السلاحف

> وكيف يتم الاستفاده من هذة الانزلاقات

  ههههههه،
لا تحرجنا اخي الكريم،
هناك من يحرم الفوركس ككل،
فما بالك ان تقول له انك تتداول على انزلاقات سعريه :Angry Smile: ،

----------


## mahmoudh7

> ههههههه،
> لا تحرجنا اخي الكريم،
> هناك من يحرم الفوركس ككل،
> فما بالك ان تقول له انك تتداول على انزلاقات سعريه،

 تشكر على اي حال

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة WAHID2012 
					    
الحمد لله ترتيبي الآن 250 واغلقت اليوم الجمعة ب 220 نقطة ربح .   
صراحة موقع تحفة ،بعد أن كان ترتيبي 212 اليوم واغلقت صفقاتي كلها لهذا اليوم على ربح تم إرجاعي للمركز 219 .هل يجب مثلا ان اغلق صفقاتي على خسارة لأتقدم للأمام 
                                     TREND 13_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة WAHID2012 
					    
صراحة موقع تحفة ،بعد أن كان ترتيبي 212 اليوم واغلقت صفقاتي كلها لهذا اليوم على ربح تم إرجاعي للمركز 219 .هل يجب مثلا ان اغلق صفقاتي على خسارة لأتقدم للأمام 
                                     TREND 13   اللحمد لله الآن المركز 173_

----------


## mahmoudh7

> _  
> صراحة موقع تحفة ،بعد أن كان ترتيبي 212 اليوم واغلقت صفقاتي كلها لهذا اليوم على ربح تم إرجاعي للمركز 219 .هل يجب مثلا ان اغلق صفقاتي على خسارة لأتقدم للأمام 
>                                      TREND 13_

 
يا صديقي كل ما في الموضوع 
ان هناك من اغلق صفقاته بربح اكثر منك وبالتالي تقدم عليك في الترتيب 
هذا والله اعلم

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mahmoudh7
					  يا صديقي كل ما في الموضوع 
ان هناك من اغلق صفقاته بربح اكثر منك وبالتالي تقدم عليك في الترتيب 
هذا والله اعلم   لاأظن .بدأت أفهم بعض خبايا هذا الموقع رغم انهم هم متناقضون مع انفسهم .إذ بصفحتهم ينصحون مزودي الإشارات بعدم فتح صفقات سكالبينغ وهم بالتقييم يفضلون من يقوم بصفقات سكالبينج .كيف تفسر إذا بالامس حققت 110 نقاط وارجعوني لمركز متاخر عن الذي كنت به .واليوم حققت فقط 23 نقطة وقدموني حوالي 46 مركز للامام .
إذا هم لايريدون نقاط كثيرة وانما فقط القليل والقليل جدا.والله اعلم_

----------


## mahmoudh7

والله شيء غريب 
انا ارى مزودين اشارة مجموع ارباحهم بالسالب وبمئات النقاط 
وبرغم ذلك يتقدمون في المراكز

----------


## eleon

الموضوع يعتمد على أسباب كثيرة لتقدم كمزود إشارة 
مثلا نسبة التراجع لمجموع الصفقات 
عدد الصفقات المفتوحة في اليوم الواحد 
عدد النقاط بعد اغلاق جميع الصفقات 
والموقع يحسب كل فترة ساعتان او أكثر ترتيبك يعني بعد ان تغلق الصفقات بعدها يعمل تحديث للرينكو زولو ويتم تعديل على الترتيب 
ومن خلال متابعتي لهذا الموقع لفترة طويلة 
اهم شي لتجذب الناس 
دروداون قليل مقابل نقاط كثيرة 
وان شاء الله نشوفكم في المراكز الأولى
مع التحية

----------


## eleon

ولا تنسوا الدروداون يحسب على مجموع تراجع جميع الصفقات وليس كل صفقة على حدة 
يعني لو عندك ٥ صفقات وكل واحدة متراجع ١٠ نقاط انت يحسب عليك دروداون ٥٠ نقطة تراجع 
بالتوفيق

----------


## redah

انا فتحت حساب حقيقي على الزولوا ومولته بمبلغ  انصحكم بمتابعة الاخ محسن ابو عبدالله من الكويت  اسم المعرف تبعه kwforex وانا اتابعه من فترة شهر ونصف لا يهتم بالترتيب اهم شي بالنسبة له النتائج وهو يعمل بحسابه الحقيقي على الزولو

----------


## وهمفوركس

_الحمد لله الآن بالمركز 150 .وفقط بصفقة ب10 نقاط فقط على دولار ين .تقدمت 23 مركز منذ الأمس.إذاكماتوقعت بالأمس هذا الموقع يصلح له فقط سكالبينج_

----------


## mahmoudh7

> _الحمد لله الآن بالمركز 150 .وفقط بصفقة ب10 نقاط فقط على دولار ين .تقدمت 23 مركز منذ الأمس.إذاكماتوقعت بالأمس هذا الموقع يصلح له فقط سكالبينج_

 ربما ليس الاسكالبينج 
ربما المقصود متوسط فترة الصفقة 
لاني اراهم مهتمين بهذا التصنيف في الموقع

----------


## mahmoudh7

> _الحمد لله الآن بالمركز 150 .وفقط بصفقة ب10 نقاط فقط على دولار ين .تقدمت 23 مركز منذ الأمس.إذاكماتوقعت بالأمس هذا الموقع يصلح له فقط سكالبينج_

 *مبروك المركز  140*

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mahmoudh7
					  مبروك المركز  140   الله يبارك فيك .الم أقل لك انه موقع تحفة .يعني ب10 نقاط الأمس تقدمت 23 مركز و اليوم ب 82 نقطة تقدمت فقط 10 مراكز .وارتكبت خطا فادح الآن بصفقة اليورو حيث لم اكن بالمنزل ووجدتها الآن بالسالب .سانتظر خبر من امريكا بعد قليل واشوف ...يعني في جميع الأحوال ساعمل مزود ثاني .حيث الآن بدات تتضح لي بعض الأمور_

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا جماعة انا نويت افتح حساب بالزولو بس جتني اتفاقية لازم اوقعها واضيف المعلومات بس الانجليزي ضعيف ولا ادري ايش اكتب بها الا وقع الاتفاقيه يقول لنا ايش نكتب بها  
> ثانيا انا راح اتبع شخص معين هو يدخل ميني واستاندر وانا ارغب بتحديد حجم العقد مثلا اكبر عقد يفتح عندي 5 دولار للصفقة واقصى عدد يفتح لي 4 صفقات هل نقدر نعمل هذا الشي 
> هذا الشخص اسمه الا راح اتبعة بالزولو اسمه محسن المطيري رجال كفوا كنا نشتغل بالتويتر قبل لا يفتح حساب بالزولو توصيات والنتائج جدا ممتازة  الان صار ليه اسبوعين بالزولو والنتائج طيبة جدا طبعا هو شغال حقيقي بحسابه بالزولو

  

> انا ارفق لكم صورة ومعلم على الاشياء الا ابي اعرفها  
> الا اتتبعه انا يدخل بعقود ميني وستاندر وانا بس ابي ادخل بعقود ميني  
> يعني اقص حجم لزوج الباوند  عقد ستاندر يكون 1.00 يعني ما يتجاوز هذا الحد من الصفقات  
> مو مهم كم يفتح المهم ما يتجاوز هذا الحد ممكن خبراء الزولو يعلمونا  
> انا الا فهمتوا اقصى 
> الحصص الا هو الحجم ( 0.5) هذا انا الا حطيته 
> اقصى عدد للصفقات المفتوحة انا حددت 6 صفقات هل معناه انو راح يفتح على هذا الزوج 6 صفقات على زوج الباوند دولار كل مره يفتح بيفتح بهذا الحجم

  

> انا فتحت حساب حقيقي على الزولوا ومولته بمبلغ  انصحكم بمتابعة الاخ محسن ابو عبدالله من الكويت  اسم المعرف تبعه kwforex وانا اتابعه من فترة شهر ونصف لا يهتم بالترتيب اهم شي بالنسبة له النتائج وهو يعمل بحسابه الحقيقي على الزولو

 اخي الكريم الاخ kwforex له اسبوعين فقط ولا يستعمل حسابه الحقيقي بل حساب ديمو واداءه مصنف خطر كذلك وبرغم تحقيقه ارباح في البداية الا انه خسرها كلها والان ربحه 88 نقطة 
ارجو ان تحتاط الدقة في ما تكتب وموفق ان شاء الله 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> ههههههه 
> الناس دي بتهزر  
> اول ما عملت اشتراك وفتحت صفقة كان ترتيبي 
> 18500 
> يا نهار ابيض 
> ده لسة بدري اوي

 *ترتيبي بعد اسبوع عمل 
4167  
بارباح 
938 نقطة 
دعواتكم يا شباب*   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

5 

> *ترتيبي بعد اسبوع عمل 
> 4167  
> بارباح 
> 938 نقطة 
> دعواتكم يا شباب*

 
مبروك اخي محمود وربنا يوفقك يا رب 
انا قفلت حسابي الئ ان اجد طريقة ناجحة اعتمد عليها 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> 5  
> مبروك اخي محمود وربنا يوفقك يا رب 
> انا قفلت حسابي الئ ان اجد طريقة ناجحة اعتمد عليها 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
ولله الحمد ربحت 10 نقاط بالطريقة التي اخبرتك بها 
لم يستلزم الامر اكثر من 10 دقائق

----------


## ابو لاما

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
> ولله الحمد ربحت 10 نقاط بالطريقة التي اخبرتك بها 
> لم يستلزم الامر اكثر من 10 دقائق

 مبروك اخي محمود جاري تجربة الطريقة ان شا ءالله فقط تعب قليلا لا ادري ماذا بي سابداء تجربتها الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله ان احينا الله 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## W Gann

> *ترتيبي بعد اسبوع عمل 
> 4167  
> بارباح 
> 938 نقطة 
> دعواتكم يا شباب*

 الله يوفقك اخي محمود و تصعد ان شاء الله للمراكز المتقدمة

----------


## W Gann

الحمد لله بعد تعثر في بعض عمليات الدخول المتسرع قدرت اتحكم في الوضع
الحمد لله الان ترتيبي في المركز 104 و ان شاء الله بعد اسابيع قليلة نصعد المراكز الاولى
بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين

----------


## cvv5

> الحمد لله بعد تعثر في بعض عمليات الدخول المتسرع قدرت اتحكم في الوضع
> الحمد لله الان ترتيبي في المركز 104 و ان شاء الله بعد اسابيع قليلة نصعد المراكز الاولى
> بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين

  بالتوفيق اخي وانشالله نشوفك من الاول عن قريب
اريد ان اسالك هل مبلغ العمولة من التابيعين مجدين هل يستحق العناء؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> الحمد لله بعد تعثر في بعض عمليات الدخول المتسرع قدرت اتحكم في الوضع
> الحمد لله الان ترتيبي في المركز 104 و ان شاء الله بعد اسابيع قليلة نصعد المراكز الاولى
> بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين

  اخي ود جان موفق ان شاء الله اذكر الله كثيرا ولا تخاطر صفقة واحدة مدروسة يوميا تفئ بالغرض
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## W Gann

> بالتوفيق اخي وانشالله نشوفك من الاول عن قريب
> اريد ان اسالك هل مبلغ العمولة من التابيعين مجدين هل يستحق العناء؟

 الله يوفقك اخي الكريم
بالنسبة لمسألة العمولة نعم اعتقد انها تستحق العناء لكن يجب الصبر حتى تقدر تجمع  1000 تابع على الاقل لكي تضمن مدخول شهري محترم  و اذا كنت شغال بدروداون اقل من 150 نقطة  في الغالب تكون قيمة العمولة كبيرة لأن التابع يفتح عقود استاندر اي باكثر من 10 دولار للنقطة 
لذلك انصح جميع المزودين بالحفاظ على دروداون صغير اما اصحاب نسب التراجع الكبير للسعر فتأكد ان مدخولهم من العمولات يبقى ضعيف لان التابعين لا يفتحون عقود باكثر من سنت واحد او سنتين 
ارجو ان اكون وصلت الفكرة
تحياتي

----------


## W Gann

> اخي ود جان موفق ان شاء الله اذكر الله كثيرا ولا تخاطر صفقة واحدة مدروسة يوميا تفئ بالغرض
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 نعم اخي عرابي هذا عيبي الكبير هههه افتح عمليات بكثرة الله المستعان
الله يوفقنا و اياكم 
تحياتي

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  الله يوفقك اخي الكريم
بالنسبة لمسألة العمولة نعم اعتقد انها تستحق العناء لكن يجب الصبر حتى تقدر تجمع  1000 تابع على الاقل لكي تضمن مدخول شهري محترم  و اذا كنت شغال بدروداون اقل من 150 نقطة  في الغالب تكون قيمة العمولة كبيرة لأن التابع يفتح عقود استاندر اي باكثر من 10 دولار للنقطة 
لذلك انصح جميع المزودين بالحفاظ على دروداون صغير اما اصحاب نسب التراجع الكبير للسعر فتأكد ان مدخولهم من العمولات يبقى ضعيف لان التابعين لا يفتحون عقود باكثر من سنت واحد او سنتين 
ارجو ان اكون وصلت الفكرة
تحياتي   ليس نسبة التراجع هي العامل الرئيسي .واكبر دليل هو اغلب المتصدرين لديهم تراجع بمئات النقاط .ولكن هو الثقة وهذه تاتي مع التقدم بالترتيب وثبات الأداء .وفيما يخص العمولة .انا اليوم اكملت 90 دولار وبتابعين 5 كمتوسط واغلبهم عقود ميكرو وشهر تقريبا .يعني ممكن تتصور من يتبعه الف والفين يحققون مبالغ خيالية.وبالامس تحدثت مع الدعم العربي واخبرتني ان بعض المزودين تصل عمولتهم لمئات الآلاف من الدولارات شهريا وليس فقط مذخول محترم .وانا معك ان التراجع البسيط يساعد بالتقدم للمراكز الأولى بسرعة ._

----------


## W Gann

> _ 
> ليس نسبة التراجع هي العامل الرئيسي .واكبر دليل هو اغلب المتصدرين لديهم تراجع بمئات النقاط .ولكن هو الثقة وهذه تاتي مع التقدم بالترتيب وثبات الأداء .وفيما يخص العمولة .انا اليوم اكملت 90 دولار وبتابعين 5 كمتوسط واغلبهم عقود ميكرو وشهر تقريبا .يعني ممكن تتصور من يتبعه الف والفين يحققون مبالغ خيالية.وبالامس تحدثت مع الدعم العربي واخبرتني ان بعض المزودين تصل عمولتهم لمئات الآلاف من الدولارات شهريا وليس فقط مذخول محترم .وانا معك ان التراجع البسيط يساعد بالتقدم للمراكز الأولى بسرعة ._

 يا اخي انا قصدت انه كلما كانت نسبة التراجع قليلة جدا كلما اصبحت كميات التداول كبيرة و اذا كنت انت اخذت عمولة قيمتها 90 دولار في شهر كامل فانا اخذت هذه القيمة في 4 ايام فقط و هنا يظهر لك معنى كلامي 
لا يعني ان بعض المراكز متصدرة للمراكز الاولى انها تاخذ عمولة كبيرة هذه معادلة خاطئة و ثق انه كلما كان الدروداون كبير جدا انك لن تحلم بعمولة كبيرة ابدا ابدا 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## abosalah

لقد قمت بالاشتراك بحساب تجريبى  http://www.zulutrade.com/trader/154964 
ادعولى

----------


## mahmoudh7

> ههههههه 
> الناس دي بتهزر  
> اول ما عملت اشتراك وفتحت صفقة كان ترتيبي 
> 18500 
> يا نهار ابيض 
> ده لسة بدري اوي

  

> *ترتيبي بعد اسبوع عمل 
> 4167  
> بارباح 
> 938 نقطة 
> دعواتكم يا شباب*

 *من الامس لليوم 
تقدمت حوالي  
400 مركز 
وترتيبي الان  
3768 
بارباح 
1033 نقطة*

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  يا اخي انا قصدت انه كلما كانت نسبة التراجع قليلة جدا كلما اصبحت كميات التداول كبيرة و اذا كنت انت اخذت عمولة قيمتها 90 دولار في شهر كامل فانا اخذت هذه القيمة في 4 ايام فقط و هنا يظهر لك معنى كلامي 
لا يعني ان بعض المراكز متصدرة للمراكز الاولى انها تاخذ عمولة كبيرة هذه معادلة خاطئة و ثق انه كلما كان الدروداون كبير جدا انك لن تحلم بعمولة كبيرة ابدا ابدا 
تقبل تحياتي   يآخي انا فقط اعطيتك اسقاط لما يمكن ان يكون يجنيه أصحاب المراكز الأولى .وبالفعل اخبرتني سيدة تعمل بالدعم معهم ان بعض المزودين لديهم قد تصل لمئات الآلاف .ولآتقل لي ان مزود آخر بالزولو لديه عمولة اكبر من الروسي الآن رغم ان حساب واحد به تراجع 1800 نقطة والآخر 900 نقطة .ورغم هذه الخسائر الكبيرة التي واجهها مؤخرا .فلن يتركه الا القليل .لأنهم تعودو عليه على امل التدارك .وممكن ان يقللو حجم اللوت نوعا ما .اما بالنسبة لحجم اللوت الذي يذخل به التابع فممكن مكان مايحط عقدي ستاندار لشخص يذخل صفقتين كاقصى حد .سيذخل بعقدي ميني مع مزود يذخل بعشرة صفقات دفعة واحدة .ولكن تبقى مسالة الثقة وهذه يلعب الترتيب دور مهم فيها .واعطيك فقط مثال صغير حيث  راقبت تاريخ حساب احد التابعين يذخل مع المزودF8 حيث يذخل معه بالنقطة ب 50 دولار وبعشرصفقات حيث ان هذا المزود يفتح أقل شيء 10 صفقات دفعة واحدة يعني المزود يحصل على عمولة من شخص واحد اقل شيء 250 دولار باليوم .وعنده تراجع 9000 نقطة_

----------


## W Gann

> _ 
> يآخي انا فقط اعطيتك اسقاط لما يمكن ان يكون يجنيه أصحاب المراكز الأولى .وبالفعل اخبرتني سيدة تعمل بالدعم معهم ان بعض المزودين لديهم قد تصل لمئات الآلاف .ولآتقل لي ان مزود آخر بالزولو لديه عمولة اكبر من الروسي الآن رغم ان حساب واحد به تراجع 1800 نقطة والآخر 900 نقطة .ورغم هذه الخسائر الكبيرة التي واجهها مؤخرا .فلن يتركه الا القليل .لأنهم تعودو عليه على امل التدارك .وممكن ان يقللو حجم اللوت نوعا ما .اما بالنسبة لحجم اللوت الذي يذخل به التابع فممكن مكان مايحط عقدي ستاندار لشخص يذخل صفقتين كاقصى حد .سيذخل بعقدي ميني مع مزود يذخل بعشرة صفقات دفعة واحدة .ولكن تبقى مسالة الثقة وهذه يلعب الترتيب دور مهم فيها .واعطيك فقط مثال صغير حيث  راقبت تاريخ حساب احد التابعين يذخل مع المزودF8 حيث يذخل معه بالنقطة ب 50 دولار وبعشرصفقات حيث ان هذا المزود يفتح أقل شيء 10 صفقات دفعة واحدة يعني المزود يحصل على عمولة من شخص واحد اقل شيء 250 دولار باليوم .وعنده تراجع 9000 نقطة_

 طيب خير ان شاء الله
اللي يهمنا الان نشد حيلنا لنصعد جميعا باذن الله و نعلي رايات العرب في المراكز الاولى
لك كل التوفيق و لجميع الاخوة اللي معنا
تحياتي

----------


## W Gann

> *من الامس لليوم 
> تقدمت حوالي  
> 400 مركز 
> وترتيبي الان  
> 3768 
> بارباح 
> 1033 نقطة*

 ما شاء الله 1143 نقطة في اسبوع واحد عمل ممتاز لكن يجب المحافظة على الدروداون لا تترك السعر يعكس عليك اكثر 
من الدروداون الحالي
مسألة اخرى لاحظت انك تغلق صفقات بكثرة على 4 نقاط او 3 او نقطتين و هذا امر لن يشجع التابعين للتسجيل معك لأنهم يعتقدون
انك طماع في العمولة و لا يهمك ربحهم هم هههه 
تحياتي و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> *من الامس لليوم 
> تقدمت حوالي  
> 400 مركز 
> وترتيبي الان  
> 3768 
> بارباح 
> 1033 نقطة*

 مبروك اخي محمود 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وحافظ علئ اداءك
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> ما شاء الله 1143 نقطة في اسبوع واحد عمل ممتاز لكن يجب المحافظة على الدروداون لا تترك السعر يعكس عليك اكثر 
> من الدروداون الحالي
> مسألة اخرى لاحظت انك تغلق صفقات بكثرة على 4 نقاط او 3 او نقطتين و هذا امر لن يشجع التابعين للتسجيل معك لأنهم يعتقدون
> انك طماع في العمولة و لا يهمك ربحهم هم هههه 
> تحياتي و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 *اشكرك اخي الفاضل على هذا التشجيع 
وهناك صفقات بـ 100 نقطة واكثر 
 المهم كما علمت ان متوسط ربح الصفقات لا يقل عن 7 نقاط والمتوسط عندي 9 نقاط 
فكما تعلم هناك صفقات بعد ان تفتحها تعتقد بانك فتحتها عكس الاتجاة فتغلقها فورا على خسارة قليله او مكسب قليل هذة امور استثنائية نحاول ان نتجنبها ان شاء الله*   

> مبروك اخي محمود 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وحافظ علئ اداءك
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 *في انتظارك عند فتح حساب بالزولو  
ولو حتى حساب تجريبي  
وان شاء الله تنافسنا في الترتيب *   *ملحوظة هامة : نظام الدرو داون في زولو تريد هو اغبى نظام رأيته في حياتي .... حيث يعتمد على اكبر خسارة بالنقاط من اجمالي الربح بالنقاط لمجموع الصفقات ... وبالتالي فان الدرو داون ينخفض بالتدريج مع كل صفقة رابحة وليس بالضروري يرتفع مع كل صفقة خاسرة*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *في انتظارك عند فتح حساب بالزولو  
> ولو حتى حساب تجريبي  
> وان شاء الله تنافسنا في الترتيب *

 تسلم عزيزي والف شكر لك علئ مشاعرك الصادقة النبيلة تقبل خالص تحياتي مع بوكيهات ورد  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## وهمفوركس

_الآن انا بالمركز 129 .الحمد لله تقدمت 121 مركز منذ الاسبوع الماضي 
TREND 13_

----------


## W Gann

> _الآن انا بالمركز 129 .الحمد لله تقدمت 121 مركز منذ الاسبوع الماضي 
> TREND 13_

  الف مبروك اداء ممتاز عزيزي 
يجب المحافظة على الدروداون و ما تتركه يتجاوز 1000 نقطة
تحياتي و بالتوفيق

----------


## W Gann

الحمد لله صعدنا المركز 79
 بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة المزودين

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  الف مبروك اداء ممتاز عزيزي 
يجب المحافظة على الدروداون و ما تتركه يتجاوز 1000 نقطة
تحياتي و بالتوفيق   الله يبارك فيك .بالفعل لقد  نشرت رسالتي انني لن اترك التراجع يتجاوز بين 250 و 400 نقطة منذ الأسبوع الماضي ._

----------


## W Gann

ألقيت نظرة على لائحة الترتيب وجدت الدب الروسي كاما سبوت فوق راسي ههههه في المركز 78
شوف الايام كيف بدور ههههه

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  ألقيت نظرة على لائحة الترتيب وجدت الدب الروسي كاما سبوت فوق راسي ههههه في المركز 78
شوف الايام كيف بدور ههههه   هههه.نعم لقد تراجع ومعرفه الآخر رغم انه اقفل 1000 نقطة خسارة ولديه 1000 نقطة تراجع الآن للصفقات المفتوحة الى انهم تركوه بنفس المرتبة 28.
على كل حال ساذخل نادرا منذ الأسبوع المقبل لانني لن اكون متفرغ 3 اشهر القادمة ._

----------


## mahmoudh7

> _الآن انا بالمركز 129 .الحمد لله تقدمت 121 مركز منذ الاسبوع الماضي 
> TREND 13_

 *ان شاء الله الى مراكز اكثر تقدما *    

> الحمد لله صعدنا المركز 79
>  بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة المزودين

  

> ألقيت نظرة على لائحة الترتيب وجدت الدب الروسي كاما سبوت فوق راسي ههههه في المركز 78
> شوف الايام كيف بدور ههههه

 *ان شاء الله تعدية وتاخد منه كام مليون في حسابك *

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم 
فيه شي حلو انتبهت عليه 
في بعض الأحيان يحدث تساؤلات كثيرة على طرق في المنتدى وهذا الموقع هو افضل طريقة لكشف حقيقة الطريقة لانه نجاح الطريقة سوف يجعل صاحب الطريقة مستفاد عالميا ليس فقط على مستوى العربي  
مع التحية

----------


## eleon

> طيب خير ان شاء الله
> اللي يهمنا الان نشد حيلنا لنصعد جميعا باذن الله و نعلي رايات العرب في المراكز الاولى
> لك كل التوفيق و لجميع الاخوة اللي معنا
> تحياتي

 هو هذا المطلوب    :Regular Smile:

----------


## W Gann

> *ان شاء الله الى مراكز اكثر تقدما *       *ان شاء الله تعدية وتاخد منه كام مليون في حسابك *

 خير الله يوفقنا جميعا باذن الله
المهم نستمر على أداء ثابت باستمرار لأنه اخطر شيئ نعاني منه هو التسرع للوصول للنجاح فندخل في عمليات تجر
علينا ويلات و ويلات ههه انصح الجميع بعدم التسرع و يصدق في هذا المجال القولة المشهورة أظن لأحد المشاهير
يتطلب الأمر 20 سنة لبناء سمعة طيبة و يتطلب 5 دقائق لتدمير هذه السمعة 
فلا للتسرع
تحياتي

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eleon
					  السلام عليكم 
فيه شي حلو انتبهت عليه 
في بعض الأحيان يحدث تساؤلات كثيرة على طرق في المنتدى وهذا الموقع هو افضل طريقة لكشف حقيقة الطريقة لانه نجاح الطريقة سوف يجعل صاحب الطريقة مستفاد عالميا ليس فقط على مستوى العربي  
مع التحية   ليس بالضرورة اخي ،هناك من يتاجر سوينج ولن ينفعه الزولو. وهناك من ليس له طول البال وووو...
يعني انا بعد شهرين على فتحي للحساب مع الزولو لدي الآن فقط 100 دولار يعني فتافيت .مع ان نتائج استراتيجيتي جيدة تسعين بالمائة نجاح.ومن تجربتي المتواضعة للشهرين الماضيين لاحظت ان أي واحد يريد فتح حساب مع الزولو ويريد ان يعمل مركز متقدم .ان لايفتح اكثر من 3 الى 5 صفقات بنفس اللحظة .التراجع ان لايتجاوز 250 الى 300 نقطة .وان يتاجر فقط  من على زوج واحد الى 3 ازواج على اكثر تقدير .ويفضل ان يكون على الأزواج الرئيسية .وان لا يهتم لكثرة النقاط بالصفقة يعني 10 الى 20 نقطة للصفقة كافية لأن التابعين يفضلون ذلك وايضا القائمين على الترتيب .عكس من يحصل على 100 نقطة ويبقي الصفقة لاكثر من يوم 
والله اعلم_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_Intraday-MAXI  هذا المزود يتاجر بحسابه الحقيقي ومحقق أكثر من 107 الف دولار ربح ولايتبعه احد وواضعينو بالمركز 114 هههه_

----------


## W Gann

> _ 
> ليس بالضرورة اخي ،هناك من يتاجر سوينج ولن ينفعه الزولو. وهناك من ليس له طول البال وووو...
> يعني انا بعد شهرين على فتحي للحساب مع الزولو لدي الآن فقط 100 دولار يعني فتافيت .مع ان نتائج استراتيجيتي جيدة تسعين بالمائة نجاح.ومن تجربتي المتواضعة للشهرين الماضيين لاحظت ان أي واحد يريد فتح حساب مع الزولو ويريد ان يعمل مركز متقدم .ان لايفتح اكثر من 3 الى 5 صفقات بنفس اللحظة .التراجع ان لايتجاوز 250 الى 300 نقطة .وان يتاجر فقط  من على زوج واحد الى 3 ازواج على اكثر تقدير .ويفضل ان يكون على الأزواج الرئيسية .وان لا يهتم لكثرة النقاط بالصفقة يعني 10 الى 20 نقطة للصفقة كافية لأن التابعين يفضلون ذلك وايضا القائمين على الترتيب .عكس من يحصل على 100 نقطة ويبقي الصفقة لاكثر من يوم 
> والله اعلم_

 نعم اتفق معك ان التابعين يفضلون المضاربة اليومية السريعة و لا يفضلون فتح اكثر من 3 صفقات في نفس الوقت و الدروداون لا يزيد عن 500 نقطة بالكثير اما ازواج العملات فلا بأس في اعتماد سلة عملات مختلفة و لا يأثر ذلك في الترتيب
القائمين على الترتيب يعتمدون الية منطقية في دراسة المخاطر المستقبلية لكل متداول و اداءه الحالي و يبدو لي ان تقييم الموقع
ممتاز جدا و في محله حيث ان العبرة بالمتاجرة الامنة بتراجع صغير و بدون مخاطرة مع الاستمرارية في الاداء اما محاولة جمع عدد هائل من النقاط  بسرعة وبفتح صفقات كثيرة في نفس الوقت هذا لا يعتبر من المتاجرة الامنة وهذا خطر خصوصا للمزودين الذين لا يفصحون صراحة عن وقف الخسارة الممكن اعتماده و يتركون الصفقات المفتوحة للحظ 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## W Gann

> _Intraday-MAXI  هذا المزود يتاجر بحسابه الحقيقي ومحقق أكثر من 107 الف دولار ربح ولايتبعه احد وواضعينو بالمركز 114 هههه_

 محقق 9817 نقطة في مدة 68 اسبوع اي بمعدل 144 نقطة كل اسبوع و هذا اداء رديئ و سيئ جدا جدا جدا اذا تمت
مقارنته بنسبة التراجع التي تصل ل 4000 نقطة مع فتح 15 صفقة في نفس الوقت و اظن انه لا يستحق هذا المركز هههه لكن ربك يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب هههه
بالتوفيق

----------


## redah

ايش رايكم بالمتداولforexanomaly

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة redah
					  ايش رايكم بالمتداولforexanomaly   مستوى سيء على ما اظن .47 بالمائة فقط نسبة الصفقات الرابحة .باعتقادي ان الألماني   Qurenix مظلوم بالترتيب صراحة مستواه رائع جدا_

----------


## mahmoudh7

*ولله الحمد بارباح  
1143 نقطة  
خلال الاسبوع 
قفزت في الترتيب الى 
3470 
فخلال اجازة السوق فقط قفزت 298 مركز 
يبدو ان هناك من خسر كثيرا معه اغلاق السوق*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *ولله الحمد بارباح  
> 1143 نقطة  
> خلال الاسبوع 
> قفزت في الترتيب الى 
> 3470 
> فخلال اجازة السوق فقط قفزت 298 مركز 
> يبدو ان هناك من خسر كثيرا معه اغلاق السوق*

 مبروك اخي محمود نتمنئ لك دوام التوفيق
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

والله تحمست وقلت اشارك معاكم 
طبعا اليوم اليوم اول يوم تداول لي مع زولوتريد
ولسه مافعلوا حسابي 
لكن راح اتابع معاكم  
طبعا راح يكون اسرع حساب يتمرجن ههههههههههههه

----------


## ابو لاما

> والله تحمست وقلت اشارك معاكم 
> طبعا اليوم اليوم اول يوم تداول لي مع زولوتريد
> ولسه مافعلوا حسابي 
> لكن راح اتابع معاكم  
> طبعا راح يكون اسرع حساب يتمرجن ههههههههههههه

 هههههههه يا هلا يا هلا بالذيب ان شاء الله موفق لا تشيل هم 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

> هههههههه يا هلا يا هلا بالذيب ان شاء الله موفق لا تشيل هم 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 هلا حبيب الكل الشيخ عرابي
والله ياخي انا شخص متهور جدا وبرغم تحقيقي ارباح عاليه الا اني اخسرها بكل اسف باخطاء مالها داعي ههه
لكن قلت اجرب واشوف الزول تريد ذا 
وللامانه وجدت اداء رهيب جدا لبعض المتداولين وافكر فعليا اشترك معاهم بحساب حقيقي مستقبل

----------


## ابو لاما

> هلا حبيب الكل الشيخ عرابي
> والله ياخي انا شخص متهور جدا وبرغم تحقيقي ارباح عاليه الا اني اخسرها بكل اسف باخطاء مالها داعي ههه
> لكن قلت اجرب واشوف الزول تريد ذا 
> وللامانه وجدت اداء رهيب جدا لبعض المتداولين وافكر فعليا اشترك معاهم بحساب حقيقي مستقبل

 ما عليك خوف يا الذيب ان شاء الله 
اهم شئ تستخدم نفس حجم الصفقة كل مرة تضارب  حتئ تسحب ارباحك يعني اذا جنيت ربح لا تزيد حجم الصفقة ابدا مهما كان حجم الربح خذها نصيحة مني
ان شاء الله نشوفك في المراكز المتقدمة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

> ما عليك خوف يا الذيب ان شاء الله 
> اهم شئ تستخدم نفس حجم الصفقة كل مرة تضارب  حتئ تسحب ارباحك يعني اذا جنيت ربح لا تزيد حجم الصفقة ابدا مهما كان حجم الربح خذها نصيحة مني
> ان شاء الله نشوفك في المراكز المتقدمة 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 هات يوزرك هناك خليني اشوف شغلك ياعم عرابي 
خليني انافسك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> هات يوزرك هناك خليني اشوف شغلك ياعم عرابي 
> خليني انافسك

 وقفت بصراحة يا الذيب حققت 460 نقطة في يوم واحد ثم فقدتهم بقيوا 80  
صعب انك تتابع حسابك وحساب الزولو تريد في نفس الوقت مرات صعب انك تتابع حتئ مركز واحد علئ العموم معرفي oanfx علئ ما اظن لا اتذكره  جيدا  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

هذا معرفي   saudia666
دوبهم فعلوا حسابي  يله ياعم ترابي تابع اسرع مرجنه هههه

----------


## ابو لاما

> هذا معرفي   saudia666
> دوبهم فعلوا حسابي  يله ياعم ترابي تابع اسرع مرجنه هههه

 الله يحفظ الشيخ الترابي يا ابو تركي رجل علامة واذكئ رجل في السودان حقق اعلئ درجة مسجلة للان في الشهادة الثانوية ومعه دكتوراه رفعي لمقامه شرف لي 
الان راح اتابعك ان شا ءالله وموفق عزيزي 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

اداءك جيد يا ابو تركي ما شا ءالله عليك الله يوفقك ومتابعك ان شاء الله  ترتيبك 20536 والدرو داون 22 نقطة بصراحة شئ ممتاز 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

> الله يحفظ الشيخ الترابي يا ابو تركي رجل علامة واذكئ رجل في السودان حقق اعلئ درجة مسجلة للان في الشهادة الثانوية ومعه دكتوراه رفعي لمقامه شرف لي 
> الان راح اتابعك ان شا ءالله وموفق عزيزي 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 سبحان الله العظيم ياخي مادري وش جاب طاري الترابي 
لكن الظاهر عقلي الباطن ماسط خط ههه
لاني حسب مااذكر من كم يوم كنت اتابع اخبار الافراج عن المعتقلين السياسيين فالسودان وكان منهم 
عموما الترابي وعرابي وناس السودان كلهم يشهد الله حبايبي وجيراني فجده وسبق وزرت السودان وعشت معاهم احلى عيشه 
ربنا يوفقك حبيبي

----------


## ابو لاما

> سبحان الله العظيم ياخي مادري وش جاب طاري الترابي 
> لكن الظاهر عقلي الباطن ماسط خط ههه
> لاني حسب مااذكر من كم يوم كنت اتابع اخبار الافراج عن المعتقلين السياسيين فالسودان وكان منهم 
> عموما الترابي وعرابي وناس السودان كلهم يشهد الله حبايبي وجيراني فجده وسبق وزرت السودان وعشت معاهم احلى عيشه 
> ربنا يوفقك حبيبي

 ربنا يوفق الجميع ابو تركي ان شاء الله
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## وهمفوركس

_نزلت للمركز 113   
TREND 13_

----------


## ابو لاما

> ههههههه 
> الناس دي بتهزر  
> اول ما عملت اشتراك وفتحت صفقة كان ترتيبي 
> 18500 
> يا نهار ابيض 
> ده لسة بدري اوي

 محمود معرفك ايه اسمه 
انا فتحت حساب معرفي marbllboro

----------


## mahmoudh7

> محمود معرفك ايه اسمه 
> انا فتحت حساب معرفي marbllboro

 معرفي هو نفس المعرف في المنتدى 
مبروك عليك الحساب يا زول 
وان شاء الله تكون من الاوائل

----------


## ابو لاما

> معرفي هو نفس المعرف في المنتدى 
> مبروك عليك الحساب يا زول 
> وان شاء الله تكون من الاوائل

  الله يبارك فيك  
لسا ما حدثوا البيانات تقريبا غذا

----------


## mahmoudh7

> الله يبارك فيك  
> لسا ما حدثوا البيانات تقريبا غذا

 *طيب يا غالي  
ايه رائيك تدخل الصفقة دي*  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1638...ml#post2632870  *بعقد ميكرو ثم بعقدين ميكرو في حال ضرب الاستوب لا قدر الله*

----------


## ابو لاما

> محمود معرفك ايه اسمه 
> انا فتحت حساب معرفي marbllboro

  

> معرفي هو نفس المعرف في المنتدى 
> مبروك عليك الحساب يا زول 
> وان شاء الله تكون من الاوائل

  

> الله يبارك فيك  
> لسا ما حدثوا البيانات تقريبا غذا

  _الاستراتيجية المستخدمة استراتيجية مركز الثقل مصممة للسكالبنج وفقط_

----------


## ابو لاما

> *طيب يا غالي  
> ايه رائيك تدخل الصفقة دي*  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1638...ml#post2632870  *بعقد ميكرو ثم بعقدين ميكرو في حال ضرب الاستوب لا قدر الله*

 شغال سكالبنج وبس لا اتاجر طويل الامد شكرا لك محمود

----------


## ابو لاما

وقف خسارة 50 - 100 نقطة صفقتين كاقصئ شئ في نفس الوقت دخول ثم تعزيز ثم خروج

----------


## mahmoudh7

تمام  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> تمام  
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 الله يوفق الجميع يا محمود وشكرا 
بصراحة قلت اجرب السكالبنج واشوف هل افضل من السوينج ولا لا اهي محاولة وربنا يوفق ان شاء الله 
بس ايش رايك في اسم المعرف ههههههههههههههه

----------


## redah

يا جماعة اتمنى اتابعوا اخونا محسن المطيري من الكويت ( ابو عبدالله ) نتائجه فوق الممتاز صحيح الترتيب تحت بس بيصعد ان شاء الله هو لسة بالبداية الوقف 40 نقطة والاهداف من 70-100 نقطة  اتمنى الدعم kwforex

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة WAHID2012 
					  نزلت للمركز 113   
TREND 13   الحمد لله ذخلت مع المائة الأوائل . الرتبة 83_

----------


## redah

> _ 
> الحمد لله ذخلت مع المائة الأوائل . الرتبة 83_

 
واصل اخي بالتوفيق لك  
كم اقصى عدد للصفقات الا تفتحها انت وهل تعمل بوقف

----------


## mahmoudh7

ترتيبي 
2821 
وبسبب اخطاء تقنية من منصة 
fxsol.uk 
اتوقع انخفاض ترتيبي غدا  http://classic.zulutrade.com/TradeHi...spx?pid=151248

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة redah
					  واصل اخي بالتوفيق لك  
كم اقصى عدد للصفقات الا تفتحها انت وهل تعمل بوقف   شكرا اخي .بالنسبة لعدد الصفقات فهو لحد الساعة 7 الى حين الذخول للمراكز 40 او 30 الأولى  وحينئذ ساعدل عدد الصفقات واقصى تراجع .
اما بالنسبة للوقف فبحسب حركة السوق .وساجعله 200 بالنسة للازواج العادية و250 للازواج السريعة لعدد صفقات 4 بنفس الوقت .وسانشر هذا التعديل بعطلة هذا الأسبوع_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة WAHID2012 
					   
الحمد لله ذخلت مع المائة الأوائل . الرتبة 83   الحمد لله .الآن اصبحت بالمركز 69_

----------


## فوركس افندي

ممكن تفيدوني عن المنصات المسموح العمل بها........................................ تحياتي وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## وسام النوباني

*الاسبوع الثالث والحمد لله ترتيبي اصبح 393 
WWDProfile*

----------


## وسام النوباني

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوركس افندي
					  ممكن تفيدوني عن المنصات المسموح العمل بها........................................ تحياتي وبالتوفيق للجميع    AAAFX وريح راسك*

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة WAHID2012 
					   
الحمد لله .الآن اصبحت بالمركز 69   والله موقع محبط صراحة ،حققت 165 نقطة منذ آخر ترتيب عندما كنت بالمركز 69 .واليوم نزلوني مرتبتين فقط 
يعني عندما احقق 10 نقاط ينزلونني 30 مركز .وعندما احقق نقط كثيرة لا يقدمونني 
حطوني بالمركز 67_

----------


## فوركس افندي

> *
> AAAFX وريح راسك*

 تسلم........ وشكرا لاهتمامك

----------


## W Gann

الحمد لله صعدنا المركز 55 و ان شاء الله المراكز الاولى عن قريب
الله يوفق جميع الاخوة المزودين

----------


## W Gann

> *الاسبوع الثالث والحمد لله ترتيبي اصبح 393 
> WWDProfile*

 عمل ممتاز اخي و لا يهمك في الصفقات الخاسرة المهم الحفاظ على دروداون واحد و الالتزام به مهما كانت الظروف
و ان شاء الله نشوفك في مراكز متقدمة

----------


## redah

> _ 
> والله موقع محبط صراحة ،حققت 165 نقطة منذ آخر ترتيب عندما كنت بالمركز 69 .واليوم نزلوني مرتبتين فقط 
> يعني عندما احقق 10 نقاط ينزلونني 30 مركز .وعندما احقق نقط كثيرة لا يقدمونني 
> حطوني بالمركز 67_

 لا تنحبط اخي واصل يوم ترتفع ويوم تصعد بس المهم المستوى يكون للافضل انا اتتبعك من امس وما شاء الله الى اليوم نتائج حلوة بس حاول الازواج الا بها سبريد عالي شوي تاخذ منه نقاط اكثر  
سؤال الان الصفقات الا تفتحها هل هي على حساب حقيقي ام تجريبي  
وكيف تستفيد منا نحن كمتبعين اذا كان حسابك تجريبي

----------


## redah

> الحمد لله صعدنا المركز 55 و ان شاء الله المراكز الاولى عن قريب
> الله يوفق جميع الاخوة المزودين

 كنت ناوي اتتبعك بس اغلب صفقاتك نقاط قليلة  وهذا ما يرضيني كمتتبع  اتمنى ما تزعل من كلامي  
النتائج تهمني اكثر من الترتيب انا صار ي اتتبع شخص وترتيبه 752 بس النتائج افضل من الترتيب ولو كان بيدي حطيته من العشرة الاوئل  
واصل اخي وان شاء تستفيد

----------


## W Gann

> كنت ناوي اتتبعك بس اغلب صفقاتك نقاط قليلة  وهذا ما يرضيني كمتتبع  اتمنى ما تزعل من كلامي  
> النتائج تهمني اكثر من الترتيب انا صار ي اتتبع شخص وترتيبه 752 بس النتائج افضل من الترتيب ولو كان بيدي حطيته من العشرة الاوئل  
> واصل اخي وان شاء تستفيد

 نعم اخي الفاضل اتفهم رأي حضرتك و انا ايضا اعلم ان الترتيب و المركز لا يمثل النجاح الكبير في استراتجية معينة لكن بالمثل عدد
النقاط ايضا لا يهم و ستكتشف ذلك بنفسك لأن اهم شيء  هو الدروداون و على اي حال من واقع خبرتي في هذا الموقع اغلب التابعين الذين يعتمدون على عدد النقاط الشهرية الكبيرة يعتمدون مزودين يعملون بنسبة تراجع كبيرة من 300 نقطة فما فوق و التابعين بدورهم لا يفتحون عقود اكبر من سنت واحد و هذا متعب للمزود ههههه
لك كامل التحية و الله يوفقك اخي الكريم

----------


## وسام النوباني

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  عمل ممتاز اخي و لا يهمك في الصفقات الخاسرة المهم الحفاظ على دروداون واحد و الالتزام به مهما كانت الظروف
و ان شاء الله نشوفك في مراكز متقدمة    شكرا لتشجيعك اخي بارك الله فيك*

----------


## W Gann

> _ 
> الحمد لله .الآن اصبحت بالمركز 69_

 مبروك اخي وحيد اداءك ممتاز جدا و ان شاء الله تصل المركز الاول الاهم هو الالتزام بخطة المتاجرة و الدروداون
لك كل التوفيق

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  مبروك اخي وحيد اداءك ممتاز جدا و ان شاء الله تصل المركز الاول الاهم هو الالتزام بخطة المتاجرة و الدروداون
لك كل التوفيق   الله يبارك فيك اخي .المركز الأول يظهر انني يجب الإنتظار 50 اسبوع ههه_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_والله موقع فكاهي .هذا المزود  Forex Sleep Mode مند اعتلائه الصدارة وهو من خسارة لأخرى_

----------


## السلاحف

> _والله موقع فكاهي .هذا المزود  Forex Sleep Mode مند اعتلائه الصدارة وهو من خسارة لأخرى_

 الله يرضى عليك

----------


## W Gann

> _والله موقع فكاهي .هذا المزود  Forex Sleep Mode مند اعتلائه الصدارة وهو من خسارة لأخرى_

 ههههه اعتقد هذه الخسارة من الضغط النفسي لأنه عندما تكون من 10 الاوائل كل العيون محطوووطة عليك هههه
الله يستر من العين

----------


## medoram

> ههههه اعتقد هذه الخسارة من الضغط النفسي لأنه عندما تكون من 10 الاوائل كل العيون محطوووطة عليك هههه
> الله يستر من العين

 اسيدي تبارك الله عليك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Mr. Nothing

وانا نزلت معاكم وترتيبي زبااااااالة
أول صفقة خسرت  :Frown:  http://www.zulutrade.com/trader/156532 
طالع على حسابي أني مشغل اكسبيرت ؟؟؟ كذب هالحديث والله ماعندي اكسبيرت

----------


## W Gann

> اسيدي تبارك الله عليك

 الله يبارك فيك اخاي محمد نشوفك اصاحبي كندخل الايميل ديما غابر هههه

----------


## W Gann

> وانا نزلت معاكم وترتيبي زبااااااالة
> أول صفقة خسرت  http://www.zulutrade.com/trader/156532 
> طالع على حسابي أني مشغل اكسبيرت ؟؟؟ كذب هالحديث والله ماعندي اكسبيرت

 باذن الله ستصعد حبة حبة الشغلانة يبغالها صبر
بالتوفيق

----------


## W Gann

الحمد لله صعدنا المركز 44
التوفيق لكل المزودين

----------


## وهمفوركس

_صعدت للمركز 61 واغلقت 14 صفقة رابحة اليوم ولله الحمد_

----------


## السلاحف

> الحمد لله صعدنا المركز 44
> التوفيق لكل المزودين

 واصل اخي الكريم،
وان شاء الله تعالى تكون اول عربي،
يصل للمركز الاول،
كم وصلت المحفظه الان؟

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  الحمد لله صعدنا المركز 44
التوفيق لكل المزودين   مبروك اخي .مارايك نعمل اتحاد ونقوم بانقلاب بالزولو للسيطرة على المراكز الأولى ههههه_

----------


## ali1984

> كلف نفسك عناء النظر في موضوعي السابق وسترى صور تثبت كلامي 
> وبالمناسبة انا لم اصل للمرجن كول منذ اكثر من 4 سنوات 
> وحققت اكثر من  
> 1300 نقطة في اقل من اسبوعين  
> برغم الخسائر التي سببها لي برنامج التداول للشركة 
> لو يهمك اوي كشف الحساب ممكن تطلع على اللينك بالاسفل لكي تعرف ماذا اقصد بانه لا يوجد مارجن كول  http://classic.zulutrade.com/TradeHi...spx?pid=151248

 انهار الحساب كما توقعت، وضرب المارجن
الله يعوضك اخي محمود  الملف المرفق 366368

----------


## السلاحف

> انهار الحساب كما توقعت، وضرب المارجن
> الله يعوضك اخي محمود  الملف المرفق 366368

 لم يتمرجن الحساب بعد اخي الكريم،
فقط هي خدعه مارس و الكري تريد!

----------


## ali1984

> لم يتمرجن الحساب بعد اخي الكريم،
> فقط هي خدعه مارس و الكري تريد!

 فــــــــولولت وولولت *** ولـــــي ولي يا ويل لي 
فقلت لا تولولـــــــــي *** وبيني اللؤلؤ لــــــــــي
* :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## وسام النوباني

*WWDProfile 
وصلت للمركز 393
نزلت الى 1848
رجعت الان الى 591*

----------


## W Gann

> واصل اخي الكريم،
> وان شاء الله تعالى تكون اول عربي،
> يصل للمركز الاول،
> كم وصلت المحفظه الان؟

 بارك الله فيك اخي على تشجيعك القيم و ان شاء الله نتمنى الخير لجميع الاخوة العرب
تحياتي و تقديري

----------


## redah

> بارك الله فيك اخي على تشجيعك القيم و ان شاء الله نتمنى الخير لجميع الاخوة العرب
> تحياتي و تقديري

 
واصل اخي وان شاء الاول وانا من متتبعيك بالحساب الحقيقي  
كم اقصى صفقات تدخل لاني واضع لك صفقتين وكل وحدة تفتح 0.03

----------


## W Gann

> _صعدت للمركز 61 واغلقت 14 صفقة رابحة اليوم ولله الحمد_

 شغل ممتاز ما شاء الله أظن اذا عملنا اتحاد خلاص سنفتح برركر خاص بنا ههههه
الله يوفقك اخي و ارجو تأخذ الحيطة و الحذر ففتح صفقات كثير قد يؤثر على الدروداون في حالة الانعكاس
و انا خايف عليك اريدك جنبي في العشرة الاوائل ان شاء الله هههه

----------


## redah

> شغل ممتاز ما شاء الله أظن اذا عملنا اتحاد خلاص سنفتح برركر خاص بنا ههههه
> الله يوفقك اخي و ارجو تأخذ الحيطة و الحذر ففتح صفقات كثير قد يؤثر على الدروداون في حالة الانعكاس
> و انا خايف عليك اريدك جنبي في العشرة الاوائل ان شاء الله هههه

 بالعكس هو شغلة ممتاز لانه يفتح 7 صفقات لما ينتهي منهم يفتح غيرهم هو قال لك 14 لانه كل سبع صفقات  
اتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح وان شاءالله من المستفيدين

----------


## W Gann

> واصل اخي وان شاء الاول وانا من متتبعيك بالحساب الحقيقي  
> كم اقصى صفقات تدخل لاني واضع لك صفقتين وكل وحدة تفتح 0.03

 اشكرك على ثقتك بي و ان شاء الله ترى ما يسرك
اقصى حد للصفقات المفتوحة 2 لا غير
اقصى تراجع للصفقتين ككل 130 نقطة لا ازيد عنه باذن الله
الله يوفقنا و اياك

----------


## W Gann

> *WWDProfile 
> وصلت للمركز 393
> نزلت الى 1848
> رجعت الان الى 591*

 باذن الله تصل المراكز المتقدمة لك كل التوفيق

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  شغل ممتاز ما شاء الله أظن اذا عملنا اتحاد خلاص سنفتح برركر خاص بنا ههههه
الله يوفقك اخي و ارجو تأخذ الحيطة و الحذر ففتح صفقات كثير قد يؤثر على الدروداون في حالة الانعكاس
و انا خايف عليك اريدك جنبي في العشرة الاوائل ان شاء الله هههه   ههه لاتخاف علي أخي .والله ما تراه لحد الساعة فقط 20 بالمائة من امكانياتي .واستراتيجيتي بها ستوب وممكن ان يكون التراجع فقط 100 نقطة لثلاث صفقات ولكن يجب ان يكون مبلغ محترم لكي اطبقها ،الحمد لله الآن ثلاث صفقات  تعطي  50 دولار.وانا بانتظار ان تصل 3 صفقات ل 200 دولار لكي اعدل التراجع وممكن اجعله اقصى شيء 200 او 250 نقطة ل 3 او 4  صفقات .رغم انه منذ ان نشرت الرسالة الأخيرة بان اقصى تراجع لجميع الصفقات هو400 نقطة لم يتجاوزه الا ب 120 نقطة في ظرف ثواني بسبب تفجيرات امريكا ولم يكن من المعقول اغلاق صفقات المجنون وحققت ربح منها 160 نقطة .لانني كنت متواجد بها .عكس صفقات اليورو ين هذا الصباح حيث كنت اعول عليها لتكون ضربة الأسبوع وتحقيق 700 نقطة  اليوم ولكن للاسف لم اكن متواجد امام الابتوب .حين رايت السعر على الهاتف وصل ل129 كنت متاكد بشكل كبير ان السعر اخترق نقطة كنت حاطها بذماغي للصعود ل 130 ولكن بقيت متردد اقول ربما فقط كسر كاذب  اووو واقفلتها على 70 نقطة فقط  لانها امانة بعنقي .
والآن انا  مربوط بعامل الزمن لأنه المفروض يكون عنذي شغل 3 اشهر من 15 ماي القادم .لذلك تجدني متوثر من الترتيب .ان وصل كما قلت لك العائد على 3 صفقات ل 200 دولار سالغي  هذا العمل واتفرغ للزولو وسابهر ان شاء الله الجميع .يعني اتمنى من الله فقط ان تمر هذه الأسابيع بسلام. اما في حال العكس ساتاجر فقط سوينج_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_الآن بدأ الشغل الحصري من قبل التابعين بعضهم شرفني بتخصيص حساب كامل لي فقط لتلقي الإشارات .وآخرون فتحو حسابات خصيصا لي ولله الحمد .الطريف ان واحد بلغاري فتح حساب ب 200 دولار منذ الإثنين الماضي  وحقق معي حوالي 150 دولار بعقد ميكرو واحد وعقدي ميكرو منذ الأمس على مآعتقد .ولكن عنده شركة نصابين سرقو له 50 دولار وتركو له 101 دولار ههههه .عندما اغلق الصفقات لايغلقونها على حسابه وانا اظل اغلق فيها حوالي نصف ساعة بدون جدوى ههههه.حتى يعكس السعر عليه ثم يغلقوها_

----------


## medoram

> الله يبارك فيك اخاي محمد نشوفك اصاحبي كندخل الايميل ديما غابر هههه

 Nchallah nchofok men s7ab lmalayin 9rib  ,, kllmtk wa7d lmrra wnta tsedd

----------


## W Gann

> _ 
> ههه لاتخاف علي أخي .والله ما تراه لحد الساعة فقط 20 بالمائة من امكانياتي .واستراتيجيتي بها ستوب وممكن ان يكون التراجع فقط 100 نقطة لثلاث صفقات ولكن يجب ان يكون مبلغ محترم لكي اطبقها ،الحمد لله الآن ثلاث صفقات  تعطي  50 دولار.وانا بانتظار ان تصل 3 صفقات ل 200 دولار لكي اعدل التراجع وممكن اجعله اقصى شيء 200 او 250 نقطة ل 3 او 4  صفقات .رغم انه منذ ان نشرت الرسالة الأخيرة بان اقصى تراجع لجميع الصفقات هو400 نقطة لم يتجاوزه الا ب 120 نقطة في ظرف ثواني بسبب تفجيرات امريكا ولم يكن من المعقول اغلاق صفقات المجنون وحققت ربح منها 160 نقطة .لانني كنت متواجد بها .عكس صفقات اليورو ين هذا الصباح حيث كنت اعول عليها لتكون ضربة الأسبوع وتحقيق 700 نقطة  اليوم ولكن للاسف لم اكن متواجد امام الابتوب .حين رايت السعر على الهاتف وصل ل129 كنت متاكد بشكل كبير ان السعر اخترق نقطة كنت حاطها بذماغي للصعود ل 130 ولكن بقيت متردد اقول ربما فقط كسر كاذب  اووو واقفلتها على 70 نقطة فقط  لانها امانة بعنقي .
> والآن انا  مربوط بعامل الزمن لأنه المفروض يكون عنذي شغل 3 اشهر من 15 ماي القادم .لذلك تجدني متوثر من الترتيب .ان وصل كما قلت لك العائد على 3 صفقات ل 200 دولار سالغي  هذا العمل واتفرغ للزولو وسابهر ان شاء الله الجميع .يعني اتمنى من الله فقط ان تمر هذه الأسابيع بسلام. اما في حال العكس ساتاجر فقط سوينج_

 و لا يهمك عزيزي من الترتيب و العمولة المهم الحفاظ على اداء ممتاز باستمرارية
الله يوفقنا و اياك و عطلة سعيدة لكل الاخوة

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

مالذي يلزمني كي أكون مزود و ادخل ضمن الترتيب العام 
او بالاحرى هل يلزم حساب حقيقي ام مجاني

----------


## W Gann

> مالذي يلزمني كي أكون مزود و ادخل ضمن الترتيب العام 
> او بالاحرى هل يلزم حساب حقيقي ام مجاني

 يمكن تستخدم الحساب اللي يريحك لكن لو اشتغلت حقيقي اكيد سيكون اثره اكبر في جذب التابعين
بالتوفيق

----------


## وهمفوركس

_الحمد لله الآن بالمركز 56_

----------


## W Gann

> _الحمد لله الآن بالمركز 56_

 ممتاز اخي وحيد واحنا صعدنا المركز 38 الحمد لله بدأ وقت الضغط ههههه

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  ممتاز اخي وحيد واحنا صعدنا المركز 38 الحمد لله بدأ وقت الضغط ههههه   هههه .نعم وبالأخص مع نهاية الشهر حيث يكون مقبرة الإستراتيجيات .بالتوفيق للجميع_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله .110 نقطة اليوم وقدموني مركز واحد فقط من 56 ل 55 ههه.
موقع تحفة_

----------


## redah

> _لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله .110 نقطة اليوم وقدموني مركز واحد فقط من 56 ل 55 ههه.
> موقع تحفة_

 
معليش اتحمل شويه الصبر زين

----------


## redah

> _لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله .110 نقطة اليوم وقدموني مركز واحد فقط من 56 ل 55 ههه.
> موقع تحفة_

 اخ وحيد تكبدت خسارة كبيرة بسبب عدم اغلاقك صفقات اليورو ين 400 دولار انجبرت اغلق يدوي عكس اكثر من 800 نقطة بالاول شغلك تمام وخربته بيوم  
الان بالنسبة لي اي حساب تجريبي بالزولوا لا اعطيه ثقتي ابدا لانك ما راح تشتغل بمالك الحقيقي راح يكون ديموا

----------


## mohcin

> ممتاز اخي وحيد واحنا صعدنا المركز 38 الحمد لله بدأ وقت الضغط ههههه

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا مبروك عليك الد بلادي والله يكمل عليك بالخير
عندي ملاحظة فهدرتك وتقبلها مني لاحظت انك فكل كلامك كتهدر بنون الجمع : صعدنا، تقدمنا ، نحن ... الله يحفظك رد بالك من الكلام لانه الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الوحيد الذي يتكلم بصيغة الجمع وهو الواحد الاحد لعظمته وجلاله فتكلم الفرد بصيغة الجمع مكروه كره شديد والله الموفق. 
تابع مجهودك الله الموفق

----------


## السلاحف

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اولا مبروك عليك الد بلادي والله يكمل عليك بالخير
> عندي ملاحظة فهدرتك وتقبلها مني لاحظت انك فكل كلامك كتهدر بنون الجمع : صعدنا، تقدمنا ، نحن ... الله يحفظك رد بالك من الكلام لانه الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الوحيد الذي يتكلم بصيغة الجمع وهو الواحد الاحد لعظمته وجلاله فتكلم الفرد بصيغة الجمع مكروه كره شديد والله الموفق. 
> تابع مجهودك الله الموفق

  الكلام غير صحيح اخي الكريم،
قال تعالى: إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي، 
فالله تعالى حينما يتكلم عن صفاته الذاتيه يقول أَنَا،
فهل لا يجوز ان نستعمل أَنَا؟ 
قال تعالى : إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم، 
وهنا يقول "إنا" يعني نحن لأن وحي الله نزل به جبريل...
فهل لا يجوز ان نستعمل نحن؟  
خلاصه القول اخي الكريم،
احيانآ نستعمل نحن وذلك لتشريف اخرين معك في العمل،
لقد وصلنا للمركز الاول: يعني انا وانتم والمنتدى...الخ
والله اعلم... والله من وراء القصد وهو عليه السبيل

----------


## W Gann

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اولا مبروك عليك الد بلادي والله يكمل عليك بالخير
> عندي ملاحظة فهدرتك وتقبلها مني لاحظت انك فكل كلامك كتهدر بنون الجمع : صعدنا، تقدمنا ، نحن ... الله يحفظك رد بالك من الكلام لانه الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الوحيد الذي يتكلم بصيغة الجمع وهو الواحد الاحد لعظمته وجلاله فتكلم الفرد بصيغة الجمع مكروه كره شديد والله الموفق. 
> تابع مجهودك الله الموفق

 الله يبارك فيك اخي
ملاحظتك على عيني و راسي لكنها خاطئة مضمونا و فهما واظن الاخ السلاحف وضح الامر
و على العموم يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم انما الاعمال بالنيات الحديث
شكرا على مداخلتك الطيبة و حسن نيتك و الله الموفق

----------


## W Gann

> الكلام غير صحيح اخي الكريم،
> قال تعالى: إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي، 
> فالله تعالى حينما يتكلم عن صفاته الذاتيه يقول أَنَا،
> فهل لا يجوز ان نستعمل أَنَا؟ 
> قال تعالى : إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم، 
> وهنا يقول "إنا" يعني نحن لأن وحي الله نزل به جبريل...
> فهل لا يجوز ان نستعمل نحن؟  
> خلاصه القول اخي الكريم،
> احيانآ نستعمل نحن وذلك لتشريف اخرين معك في العمل،
> ...

 بارك الله فيك على التوضيح و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## W Gann

اليوم نزلت للمركز 111 نتيجة بعض الصفقات الخاسرة  و ان شاء الله ساتدارك الوضع لتعويض الخسارة 
و الحفاظ على الاستمرارية في الربح و الحمد لله على كل حال
بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين

----------


## mohcin

> الكلام غير صحيح اخي الكريم،
> قال تعالى: إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي، 
> فالله تعالى حينما يتكلم عن صفاته الذاتيه يقول أَنَا،
> فهل لا يجوز ان نستعمل أَنَا؟ 
> قال تعالى : إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم، 
> وهنا يقول "إنا" يعني نحن لأن وحي الله نزل به جبريل...
> فهل لا يجوز ان نستعمل نحن؟  
> خلاصه القول اخي الكريم،
> احيانآ نستعمل نحن وذلك لتشريف اخرين معك في العمل،
> ...

  إطلاق لفظ الجمع يكون من باب التعظيم ولا أحد أعظم من الله فيكون إطلاق لفظ المفرد لإثبات كونه واحداً لا شريك له وإطلاق لفظ الجمع لإثبات عظمته سبحانه .
وانا قلت انه مكرور كرها شديدا من الكثير من اهل الذكر ولم اقل حرام . فلندع العظمة والتعظيم لله  سبحانه لا شريك له.
فلو فعلت ، مشيت اشتريت .... فهذا هو الاصل لاني فرد . اما ان اقول مشينا، فعلنا، تركنا فهذا من التعظيم والله تعالى اعلى واعلم.
سعدت بمداخلتكما والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## mohcin

> اليوم نزلت للمركز 111 نتيجة بعض الصفقات الخاسرة  و ان شاء الله ساتدارك الوضع لتعويض الخسارة 
> و الحفاظ على الاستمرارية في الربح و الحمد لله على كل حال
> بالتوفيق لجميع المزودين

 تابع بارك الله فيك

----------


## W Gann

> اخ وحيد تكبدت خسارة كبيرة بسبب عدم اغلاقك صفقات اليورو ين 400 دولار انجبرت اغلق يدوي عكس اكثر من 800 نقطة بالاول شغلك تمام وخربته بيوم  
> الان بالنسبة لي اي حساب تجريبي بالزولوا لا اعطيه ثقتي ابدا لانك ما راح تشتغل بمالك الحقيقي راح يكون ديموا

 الله يعوضك اخي الكريم و اتمنى ما تكون خسرت معي ايضا اي خسارة كبيرة
الاخ وحيد حقق نتائج ممتازة جدا في 10 اسابيع و لا اظن ان خسارة اليوم ستؤثر على اداءه  و ان شاء الله يتم تدارك و تعويض الخسارة
و نصيحة لك اخي وحيد و هي نصيحة اوجهها لنفسي اولا و هي انه يجب علينا ان نحافظ على الدروداون الذي التزمنا به في البروفايل مهما كانت الاسباب و في بعض الاحيان اكون متأكد من عودة السعر لمسار معين لكن أضطر لاغلاق الصفقة على خسارة لسبب واحد وهو عدم تراجع السعر فوق المستوى الذي التزمت به
و التريدر الناجح يعلم انه مفيش مشكل في الصفقات الخاسرة لانه سيتم تداركها بكل ثقة و سهولة لكن ان تبقى الامور متروكة للحظ هنا يزورنا المارجن للأسف
انا اسف مرة اخرى اخي رضا و الله يعوضك خيرا
بالتوفيق

----------


## حسن الهلالي

الزولو تريد بعد تجربة واضح ان معظم الناس الي هناك بتجرب استراتيجياتها ومفيش حد بيعمل مكسب ثابت، يعني الي هيدخل ك متلقى توصيات هو وحظة ممكن يكسب وممكن يخسر .. للأسف رغم كل الشروط الي زولو تريد بيحطها الا ان فيه ناس كتير بتخسر فيه وواخداه على انه سبوبة تعمل منها فلوس عن طريق العمولة

----------


## W Gann

> الزولو تريد بعد تجربة واضح ان معظم الناس الي هناك بتجرب استراتيجياتها ومفيش حد بيعمل مكسب ثابت، يعني الي هيدخل ك متلقى توصيات هو وحظة ممكن يكسب وممكن يخسر .. للأسف رغم كل الشروط الي زولو تريد بيحطها الا ان فيه ناس كتير بتخسر فيه وواخداه على انه سبوبة تعمل منها فلوس عن طريق العمولة

 انت اخي تتكلم عن الموقع و كأن الناس خارج الزولو بتحقق ارباح هائلة و ما ان تدخل للزولو حتى
تنصدم بالخسارة و هذا غير صحيح فهناك العديد من الناس سواء المزودين او التابعيين حققوا مكاسب كبيرة و الامر مبني على المصلحة و المنفعة المتبادلة و اتفق معك في انه العديد من المزودين للاسف لا يعرفون قدر المسؤولية التي على عاتقهم و تجدهم يجربون استراتجياتهم في الموقع لكن من الصعب القول انه كلهم ما عندهم خبرة في التداول و كلهم محرقة اموال
لك تحياتي و بالتوفيق

----------


## redah

> الزولو تريد بعد تجربة واضح ان معظم الناس الي هناك بتجرب استراتيجياتها ومفيش حد بيعمل مكسب ثابت، يعني الي هيدخل ك متلقى توصيات هو وحظة ممكن يكسب وممكن يخسر .. للأسف رغم كل الشروط الي زولو تريد بيحطها الا ان فيه ناس كتير بتخسر فيه وواخداه على انه سبوبة تعمل منها فلوس عن طريق العمولة

 الزولوا  فعلا في مكسب وملموس كمان بس هناك مزودين كثيرة بتعمل ديموا وهذا انت وحظك معهم لانه ممكن يكمل وممكن يوقف يخسرك ابحث عن اصحاب الحسابات الحقيقية لانهم بيخافواوشغلهم تمام  
خذ مثلا f8  نقاط صغيرة بس خلال 10 ايام حقق لي 100 دولار 
عندك انانيموس وهو بالمركز الاول يحقق ارباح جيدة كمان انا مشكلتي ما التزمت معه بالحقيقي بس بالديموا حقق لي الاسبوع الماضي 135 دولار  
يوجد ارباح ولكن عليك اختيار الافضل  
الاخ وحيد بالامس كان عنده فرصة يغلق على مكسب بس تركها مفعله ولما صحيت الصباح لقيته عاكس معي 800 نقطة ولو م اغلقت كان عكس اكثر وطار الرصيد ومشكلته بيفح الاوامر وراء بعض ما في مسافة بين الامر والامر الاخر  عكس بالنهايه عليه اكثر من 1400 نقطة والتابعين ممتعظين من هذا الشي وانا كمان يجب ان يكون هناك وقف وهدف محدد ولا نترك الامر للحظ وهنا انا افضل ان اتابع اصحاب الحسابات الحقيقة على اصحاب الديموا

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة redah
					  اخ وحيد تكبدت خسارة كبيرة بسبب عدم اغلاقك صفقات اليورو ين 400 دولار انجبرت اغلق يدوي عكس اكثر من 800 نقطة بالاول شغلك تمام وخربته بيوم  
الان بالنسبة لي اي حساب تجريبي بالزولوا لا اعطيه ثقتي ابدا لانك ما راح تشتغل بمالك الحقيقي راح يكون ديموا   اعذرني اخي فبعد ترتيب الأمس الظهر ،بعد ان عملت 110 نقاط كنت بالمركز 56 توقعت ان أذخل مع 20 الأوائل فاذا بهم يقدمونني مركز واحد فقط .فاصبت بنوبة غضب شديدة .فارتكبت الخطا الأول الصغير وهو الذخول قبل الأخبار ورغم ذلك كنت متيقن من الخروج بربح من مجموع الصفقات .وبالفعل ارتد السعر ل 129.99 وكنت محقق 70 نقطة ربح لمجموع العقود ولكن كان بعض التابعين فاتحين صفقتين فقط من 130.15 اي ناقص 30 نقطة فقلت ساخرج من نقطة الذخول لكن كان الخطأ الكارثي.وهذا ماكان يسعى اليه هؤلاء القائمون على هذا الموقع بترتيبهم الغريب .حيث افقدوني صوابي رغم ان الإستراتيجية التي لدي كنز .لكن ماذا اقول الله يحرق دمكم يازولو زي ماحرقتودمي .سأذخل بحساب جديد منذ الشهر القادم لأن هذا الحساب خلاص ._

----------


## redah

> _ 
> اعذرني اخي فبعد ترتيب الأمس الظهر ،بعد ان عملت 110 نقاط كنت بالمركز 56 توقعت ان أذخل مع 20 الأوائل فاذا بهم يقدمونني مركز واحد فقط .فاصبت بنوبة غضب شديدة .فارتكبت الخطا الأول الصغير وهو الذخول قبل الأخبار ورغم ذلك كنت متيقن من الخروج بربح من مجموع الصفقات .وبالفعل ارتد السعر ل 129.99 وكنت محقق 70 نقطة ربح لمجموع العقود ولكن كان بعض التابعين فاتحين صفقتين فقط من 130.15 اي ناقص 30 نقطة فقلت ساخرج من نقطة الذخول لكن كان الخطأ الكارثي.وهذا ماكان يسعى اليه هؤلاء القائمون على هذا الموقع بترتيبهم الغريب .حيث افقدوني صوابي رغم ان الإستراتيجية التي لدي كنز .لكن ماذا اقول الله يحرق دمكم يازولو زي ماحرقتودمي .سأذخل بحساب جديد منذ الشهر القادم لأن هذا الحساب خلاص ._

 اخي انا قلت لك انه المركز مش مهم ابدا المهم النتائج واذا حققت نتائج معناه راح تصعد ولازم تعرف بالاول انه في ناس بتابعك حقيقي مش ديموا من شان النتائج الا حققتها مش مشان المركز الا وصلت له وخطا كبير بهذا السوق واحد يعرضك للخطر  
اما الان فلن اقوم بالمتابعة معك بسبب هذا الخطا 
الا اذا قمت بفتح حساب حقيقي ومولته من حسابك الخاص حتى اقوم بالمتابعة معك 
لو كان امامك خمسين سلم هل تستطيع ان تصل له بقفزة واحدة حبة حبة اخي

----------


## السلاحف

> _ 
> اعذرني اخي فبعد ترتيب الأمس الظهر ،بعد ان عملت 110 نقاط كنت بالمركز 56 توقعت ان أذخل مع 20 الأوائل فاذا بهم يقدمونني مركز واحد فقط .فاصبت بنوبة غضب شديدة .فارتكبت الخطا الأول الصغير وهو الذخول قبل الأخبار ورغم ذلك كنت متيقن من الخروج بربح من مجموع الصفقات .وبالفعل ارتد السعر ل 129.99 وكنت محقق 70 نقطة ربح لمجموع العقود ولكن كان بعض التابعين فاتحين صفقتين فقط من 130.15 اي ناقص 30 نقطة فقلت ساخرج من نقطة الذخول لكن كان الخطأ الكارثي.وهذا ماكان يسعى اليه هؤلاء القائمون على هذا الموقع بترتيبهم الغريب .حيث افقدوني صوابي رغم ان الإستراتيجية التي لدي كنز .لكن ماذا اقول الله يحرق دمكم يازولو زي ماحرقتودمي .سأذخل بحساب جديد منذ الشهر القادم لأن هذا الحساب خلاص ._

 يجب ان يكون همك الحفاظ على اموال الناس،
وليس مراكز الترتيب،
ضع نفسك فيمن تمرجنت حساباتهم الان،
ثم لا ادري كيف تكون متداول ناجح وانت بهذه العقليه،
يعني يجب ان تعلم ان الترتيب يمشي بشكل آلي في هذا الموقع،
وعليه انت عاقبت الاخرين بسبب آله لا تمشي على هواك...

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  الله يعوضك اخي الكريم و اتمنى ما تكون خسرت معي ايضا اي خسارة كبيرة
الاخ وحيد حقق نتائج ممتازة جدا في 10 اسابيع و لا اظن ان خسارة اليوم ستؤثر على اداءه  و ان شاء الله يتم تدارك و تعويض الخسارة
و نصيحة لك اخي وحيد و هي نصيحة اوجهها لنفسي اولا و هي انه يجب علينا ان نحافظ على الدروداون الذي التزمنا به في البروفايل مهما كانت الاسباب و في بعض الاحيان اكون متأكد من عودة السعر لمسار معين لكن أضطر لاغلاق الصفقة على خسارة لسبب واحد وهو عدم تراجع السعر فوق المستوى الذي التزمت به
و التريدر الناجح يعلم انه مفيش مشكل في الصفقات الخاسرة لانه سيتم تداركها بكل ثقة و سهولة لكن ان تبقى الامور متروكة للحظ هنا يزورنا المارجن للأسف
انا اسف مرة اخرى اخي رضا و الله يعوضك خيرا
بالتوفيق   شكرا اخي على النصيحة .ولكن بعد ايه.خلاص الحساب طار للاسف بعد نشر الترتيب بالأمس أصابتني حالة انفعال شديد .ياريتني مابصيت على الترتيب .المشكلة لما قريت الموضوع هنا فهمت نسبة التراجع كنسبة مئوية وليس بعدد النقاط يعني لما تحقق 20000 نقطة ويكون التراجع 2000 نقطة وبالتالي 10 بالمائة تعتبر جيدة .هذا مافهمته .ولكن كما تفضلت نسبة التراجع تحدد بعدد النقاط .فقدت عقد عمل بسبب الزولو .ساذخل بحساب جديد لن يتعدى التراجع به 220 نقطة .لقد فهمت الدرس جيدا الآن_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة redah
					  اخي انا قلت لك انه المركز مش مهم ابدا المهم النتائج واذا حققت نتائج معناه راح تصعد ولازم تعرف بالاول انه في ناس بتابعك حقيقي مش ديموا من شان النتائج الا حققتها مش مشان المركز الا وصلت له وخطا كبير بهذا السوق واحد يعرضك للخطر  
اما الان فلن اقوم بالمتابعة معك بسبب هذا الخطا 
الا اذا قمت بفتح حساب حقيقي ومولته من حسابك الخاص حتى اقوم بالمتابعة معك 
لو كان امامك خمسين سلم هل تستطيع ان تصل له بقفزة واحدة حبة حبة اخي   لن اضع مجددا اسم حسابي هنا_

----------


## hunlion

> _ 
> لن اضع مجددا اسم حسابي هنا_

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حتى و إن لم تضع حسابك هنا ، هناك أناس ستتضرر إن تهورت . لقد وقعت في خطأ صححه و فقط . 
لقد تابعت في صمت ترتيبك و ترتيب الأخ Gan و أنتما تقومان بعمل أكثر من رائع . و سأذكرك إن نسيت أنت تعمل في الزولو من أجل تحقيق ربح من الموقع كما يفعل التابعون أيضا و ما شاء الله لقد إرتفع عدد التابعين لديك و سيرتفع ما دمت في المراكز 100 الأولى حتى و إن لم تصل إلى المرتبة الأولى . خد كمثال Kama-spot  أو Qurenix في المراكز 82 و 44 و لدى كل منهما أكثر 4000 تابع فكم يحقق هذا الشخص من أرباح . 
المهم الأداء الثابت ليطمئن التابع .  
تحياتي .

----------


## forex pilot

هل يمكن تشغيل اكسبرت على حسابي في الزولو تريدر

----------


## redah

> هل يمكن تشغيل اكسبرت على حسابي في الزولو تريدر

 تستطيع

----------


## hunlion

> هل يمكن تشغيل اكسبرت على حسابي في الزولو تريدر

 نعم يمكن ذلك .

----------


## forex pilot

ما هي الطريقة لتشغيله وشكراا على الرد مسبقاا

----------


## redah

انا سجلت بالزولوا يا شباب واتمنى منكم متابعتي والتقييم  وان شاءالله  ما راح يكون هناك مخاطرة  والهدف من العمل ليس البحث عن المراكز الهدف الخروج بنتائج مرضية للجميع ويوجد ستوب لكل صفقة تابع
هذ ااسمي بالزولوا king50

----------


## forex pilot

تم التسجيل بالزولو باسم fxqataan لمن يرغب بالربح المضمون ان شاء الله تابعونا

----------


## أبو محمد.

> تم التسجيل بالزولو باسم fxqataan لمن يرغب بالربح المضمون ان شاء الله تابعونا

  كيف مضمون اخي الكريم ممكن تعطينا فكرة عن الشغل؟

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السلاحف
					   
يجب ان يكون همك الحفاظ على اموال الناس،
وليس مراكز الترتيب،
ضع نفسك فيمن تمرجنت حساباتهم الان،
ثم لا ادري كيف تكون متداول ناجح وانت بهذه العقليه،
يعني يجب ان تعلم ان الترتيب يمشي بشكل آلي في هذا الموقع،
وعليه انت عاقبت الاخرين بسبب آله لا تمشي على هواك...   يعني عامل فيها فيلسوف ،أنا لم أعاقب أحدا قلت لك أن حرصي الزائد عن اللزوم هو اللي ضيعني .كان مجموع الصفقات 70 نقطة وبسبب ان بعض التابعين كانو فاتحين صفقتين فقط من 130.15 فاردت الخروج من نقطة الذخول لكي لا يخسر احد .وعندما قمت الصبح لقيت 700 نقطة تراجع .رغم يقيني ان السعر موجب لآخر الشهر ولابد يضرب 132 الى 135 .ولكن بدا التابعون يقفلون يدويا فارتبكت ولاشعوريا نسيت تحليلي ونسيت كل شيء وكانني عمري ماتداولت .وبدات فقط افتح واقفل عشوائيا ._

----------


## forex pilot

> كيف مضمون اخي الكريم ممكن تعطينا فكرة عن الشغل؟

 تابعنا بحساب ديمو ورح تتاكد بنفسك ان شاء الله

----------


## mahmoudh7

> انا سجلت بالزولوا يا شباب واتمنى منكم متابعتي والتقييم  وان شاءالله  ما راح يكون هناك مخاطرة  والهدف من العمل ليس البحث عن المراكز الهدف الخروج بنتائج مرضية للجميع ويوجد ستوب لكل صفقة تابع
> هذ ااسمي بالزولوا king50

 *
ادائك رائع  
استمر  
ولكن لي ملحوظة   الزولو تريد لا يهتم بحجم العقد 
فيستحسن ان تدخل بعقود ميكرو فقط لا غير  
فتضمن حسابك وفي نفس الوقت تضمن نتائج افضل مع انعكاس السعر والتبريد*   

> تم التسجيل بالزولو باسم fxqataan لمن يرغب بالربح المضمون ان شاء الله تابعونا

 *اداء جيد  
ونفس الملحوظة السابقة بالاضافة الى معلومة لك  الزولو تريد لا تقيم اداء صفقات الذهب  
فابتعد عن التعامل بالذهب لكي يتم تقيمك بشكل افضل*

----------


## s-a-a-al

> انت اخي تتكلم عن الموقع و كأن الناس خارج الزولو بتحقق ارباح هائلة و ما ان تدخل للزولو حتى
> تنصدم بالخسارة و هذا غير صحيح فهناك العديد من الناس سواء المزودين او التابعيين حققوا مكاسب كبيرة و الامر مبني على المصلحة و المنفعة المتبادلة و اتفق معك في انه العديد من المزودين للاسف لا يعرفون قدر المسؤولية التي على عاتقهم و تجدهم يجربون استراتجياتهم في الموقع لكن من الصعب القول انه كلهم ما عندهم خبرة في التداول و كلهم محرقة اموال
> لك تحياتي و بالتوفيق

 لا اعلم ماهو سبب التراجع الكبير اللي حدث معاك 
تراجع غريب في الاداء من ترتيب 36 الى ترتيب 1335  
انت كان اداءك من احسن مايكون وان شاء الله سيضل احسن من ماكان  
بس نصيحة لاتحاول تنتقم من السوق !
اكثر صفقات الامس واليوم كانت للانتقام  
انظر كيف كان تراجع الاداء عن متابعينك     
اتمنى ان تستمر في التقدم فنحن نتمنى عربي ان يشارك في المراكز الاولى  
ارجوا ان تتقبل نقدي بصدر رحب فانا احب لك الخير كما احبة لنفسي

----------


## redah

ترتيبي الا ن 10854
king50 
تابعوني سوف تجدون النتائج التي تسركم

----------


## forex pilot

ترتيبي 10783
fxqataan
تابعوني للربح المضمون

----------


## الفانوس

> *
> ادائك رائع  
> استمر  
> ولكن لي ملحوظة   الزولو تريد لا يهتم بحجم العقد 
> فيستحسن ان تدخل بعقود ميكرو فقط لا غير  
> فتضمن حسابك وفي نفس الوقت تضمن نتائج افضل مع انعكاس السعر والتبريد*    *اداء جيد  
> ونفس الملحوظة السابقة بالاضافة الى معلومة لك  الزولو تريد لا تقيم اداء صفقات الذهب  
> فابتعد عن التعامل بالذهب لكي يتم تقيمك بشكل افضل*

 السلام عليكم
اخ محمود بارك الله فيك فعلا نصائح مهمة
بخصوص التبريد اعتقد ولست متاكدا  منها بانة تستطيع انت كمتاجر تعمل بالتبريد ولكن التابع لايستطيع التبريد معك بنفس قيم اللوتات التي انت تفتحها وبالتالي سوف تقفل انت كمتاجر بربح والتابع لك سيقفل بخسارة...الله اعلم
بمعني المتاجره بعمليات المضاعفات والتبريد ستكون ربما نافعة للمتاجر فقط ولايستفيد منها التابع بل سيخسر 
ارجو تاكيد خذة المعلومة مع الشكر

----------


## redah

تم تحقيق اليوم 150 نقطة على اليورو ين  بدون اي مخاطرة ونقاط سريعة  
الى الان جميع النقاط خضراء وان شاء الله نقدم الافضل 
king50

----------


## السلاحف

> تم تحقيق اليوم 150 نقطة على اليورو ين  بدون اي مخاطرة ونقاط سريعة  
> الى الان جميع النقاط خضراء وان شاء الله نقدم الافضل 
> king50

 الله يهديك اخي،
هل التعزيز المتواصل ليس مخاطرة، :Boxing:

----------


## redah

> الله يهديك اخي،
> هل التعزيز المتواصل ليس مخاطرة،

  اذا كنت داخل من نقاط قويه فالتعزيز ليس مخاطرة  الخطا الوحيد الا ارتكبته للان دخول الباوند من اماكن قريبة بس انا واثق من الصفقة وان شاء بخرج بربح او لا سمح الله بخرج بخسارة بسيطة  
جميع الصفقات الا دخلتها كنت متاكد منها انا مشان كذاحققت ارباح  
والمركز بالنسبة لي مش مهم بما اني احقق ارباح ومن غير مخاطرة واكون واثق لانه اذا تتبعوني اشخاص بالحقيقي راح اعتبر نفسي اتاجر باموالي راح اخاف اكثر

----------


## السلاحف

> اذا كنت داخل من نقاط قويه فالتعزيز ليس مخاطرة  الخطا الوحيد الا ارتكبته للان دخول الباوند من اماكن قريبة بس انا واثق من الصفقة وان شاء بخرج بربح او لا سمح الله بخرج بخسارة بسيطة  
> جميع الصفقات الا دخلتها كنت متاكد منها انا مشان كذاحققت ارباح  
> والمركز بالنسبة لي مش مهم بما اني احقق ارباح ومن غير مخاطرة واكون واثق لانه اذا تتبعوني اشخاص بالحقيقي راح اعتبر نفسي اتاجر باموالي راح اخاف اكثر

 ان شاء الله تخرج من الباوند بسلامه،

----------


## redah

> ان شاء الله تخرج من الباوند بسلامه،

 ان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم خارجين منه على خير

----------


## anid

السلام عليكم
الاسم  anidnid
اتداول بأموال حقيقية 15 يوم شهريا فقط لظروف العمل
وفقنا الله واياكم الي ما يحبة ويرضاة

----------


## medoram

قاااااااااادم ان شاء الله

----------


## وهمفوركس

_موقع نصب ولصوص بامتياز ،بعد الترتيب الغريب الذي يعتمدونه .العمولة ايضا يتلاعبون فيها .كان ذاخل معاي حوالي 20 تابع أمريكي بمجموع العقود عقدي ستاندار اي 20 دولار ،وتلقو جميع الإشارات التي بعثتها منذ 18 ابريل ل22 من نفس الشهر .وعملت متوسط 20 صفقة فقط رغم ان العدد أكبر بكثير وبعض التابعين كانو معي منز بداية الشهر .أي عمولتي الخاصة بالحسابات الأمريكية لاتقل عن  200 دولار كاقل شيء ،فاذا بهم يضعون لي اليوم ان عمولتي على حسابات الأمريكيين هي 10 دولار ._

----------


## medoram

> _موقع نصب ولصوص بامتياز ،بعد الترتيب الغريب الذي يعتمدونه .العمولة ايضا يتلاعبون فيها .كان ذاخل معاي حوالي 20 تابع أمريكي بمجموع العقود عقدي ستاندار اي 20 دولار ،وتلقو جميع الإشارات التي بعثتها منذ 18 ابريل ل22 من نفس الشهر .وعملت متوسط 20 صفقة فقط رغم ان العدد أكبر بكثير وبعض التابعين كانو معي منز بداية الشهر .أي عمولتي الخاصة بالحسابات الأمريكية لاتقل عن  200 دولار كاقل شيء ،فاذا بهم يضعون لي اليوم ان عمولتي على حسابات الأمريكيين هي 10 دولار ._

 لا نصب و لا اي شيئ 
الموقع في منتهى المصداقية و اقل شيء يقال عنه انه موقع احترافي جدا 
اعتقد انك سجلت دون حتى ان تقرا دليل مزود الاشارة  
ZuluTrade values the safety of its followers’ capital as an utmost  priority. For this reason, Signal Providers who apply abusive trading  behavior, introducing high risks to their followers, will be examined  carefully and if deemed malicious, they will be refused compensation. *الترجمة* :  
تهتم ZuluTrade بآمان رؤوس أموال تابعيها باعتبارها أولوية قصوى؛ ولهذا  السبب، سيتم التدقيق في فحص مزودي الإشارات الذين يمارسون سلوكًا ضارًا في  التداول معرضين أتباعهم لمخاطر مرتفعة، وسيُمتَنَع عن مكافأتهم حال  الاعتقاد بممارستهم سلوك ضار. 
كان لديك اكثر من 100 تابع و الان تقريبا 50 و فقط 3 تابعين رابحين و الباقي كله خاسر و لو حتى ان هؤلاء الثلاثة الرابحين لم يوقفوا استلام اشاراتك لكانوا ايضا في عداد الخاسرين 
كما قالت الزولو ان من اولوياتها الحفاظ على رؤوس اموال التابعين و انت كل تابعيك خاسرين فكيف تريد اذا ان تدفع لك ؟  
وبلاش اتهام الموقع  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## W Gann

> لا اعلم ماهو سبب التراجع الكبير اللي حدث معاك 
> تراجع غريب في الاداء من ترتيب 36 الى ترتيب 1335  
> انت كان اداءك من احسن مايكون وان شاء الله سيضل احسن من ماكان  
> بس نصيحة لاتحاول تنتقم من السوق !
> اكثر صفقات الامس واليوم كانت للانتقام  
> انظر كيف كان تراجع الاداء عن متابعينك     
> اتمنى ان تستمر في التقدم فنحن نتمنى عربي ان يشارك في المراكز الاولى  
> ارجوا ان تتقبل نقدي بصدر رحب فانا احب لك الخير كما احبة لنفسي

 اهلا بك اخي بالعكس مشاركتك في محلها اذا لاحظت معي الهيستوريك لجميع الصفقات منذ البداية لن تجد زوج اليوروين في تداولي لأني اكره العمل عليه لسرعته الكبيرة و لانه لا يحترم و لا يتوافق مع استراتجيتي
لكن عندما تعرضت لخسارة كبيرة بسببه كنت مع ذلك اطمع في تدارك الوضع و تعويض الخسارة بسرعة فارتكبت نفس الخطأ بالعمل على نفس الزوج
الحمد لله على كل حال و انا على ثقة كبيرة انه بامكاني التقدم و الصعود للمراكز الاولى بثبات لكن الامر يحتاج الوقت الكافي لذلك فقط
بالتوفيق و النجاح اخي

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medoram
					  
لا نصب و لا اي شيئ 
الموقع في منتهى المصداقية و اقل شيء يقال عنه انه موقع احترافي جدا 
اعتقد انك سجلت دون حتى ان تقرا دليل مزود الاشارة  
ZuluTrade values the safety of its followers’ capital as an utmost  priority. For this reason, Signal Providers who apply abusive trading  behavior, introducing high risks to their followers, will be examined  carefully and if deemed malicious, they will be refused compensation. الترجمة :  
تهتم ZuluTrade بآمان رؤوس أموال تابعيها باعتبارها أولوية قصوى؛ ولهذا  السبب، سيتم التدقيق في فحص مزودي الإشارات الذين يمارسون سلوكًا ضارًا في  التداول معرضين أتباعهم لمخاطر مرتفعة، وسيُمتَنَع عن مكافأتهم حال  الاعتقاد بممارستهم سلوك ضار. 
كان لديك اكثر من 100 تابع و الان تقريبا 50 و فقط 3 تابعين رابحين و الباقي كله خاسر و لو حتى ان هؤلاء الثلاثة الرابحين لم يوقفوا استلام اشاراتك لكانوا ايضا في عداد الخاسرين 
كما قالت الزولو ان من اولوياتها الحفاظ على رؤوس اموال التابعين و انت كل تابعيك خاسرين فكيف تريد اذا ان تدفع لك ؟  
وبلاش اتهام الموقع  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله   اقرأ أنت اولا ماكتبت ،لآفهم كيف يمنعوا عني عمولة الأمريكيين ويتركوا لي عمولة غير الأمريكيين ،قوانينهم تقول ان نهاية الشهر يجب ان تكون ايجابية من حيث النقاط لتستحق العمولة .وأبريل لدي 600 نقطة ._

----------


## W Gann

> _ 
> اقرأ أنت اولا ماكتبت ،لآفهم كيف يمنعوا عني عمولة الأمريكيين ويتركوا لي عمولة غير الأمريكيين ،قوانينهم تقول ان نهاية الشهر يجب ان تكون ايجابية من حيث النقاط لتستحق العمولة .وأبريل لدي 600 نقطة ._

 اهلا اخي وحيد كيف الاحوال اتوقع انه في سوء تفاهم بسيط اخونا ميدو كلامه سليم مية مية لكن هو يقصد عندما تريد
تسحب فلوسك قد يحتجون بعدم ارسالها ان طريقتك في التداول خطرة و يتعللون بالنتائج الحالية لاغلب التابعين اما مسألة احتساب العمولة فأظن انه كلامك منطقي حيث لا يجب عليهم نقص اي عمولات
انا الان وصلت ما يفوق 600 دولار كمجموع العمولات لكن لا افكر ابدا في السحب قبل تعويض الخسارة الحاصلة
لك كل التوفيق اخي

----------


## W Gann

> قاااااااااادم ان شاء الله

 اهلا اخويا افينك هههه
الله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## السلاحف

> اهلا اخي وحيد كيف الاحوال اتوقع انه في سوء تفاهم بسيط اخونا ميدو كلامه سليم مية مية لكن هو يقصد عندما تريد
> تسحب فلوسك قد يحتجون بعدم ارسالها ان طريقتك في التداول خطرة و يتعللون بالنتائج الحالية لاغلب التابعين اما مسألة احتساب العمولة فأظن انه كلامك منطقي حيث لا يجب عليهم نقص اي عمولات
> انا الان وصلت ما يفوق 600 دولار كمجموع العمولات لكن لا افكر ابدا في السحب قبل تعويض الخسارة الحاصلة
> لك كل التوفيق اخي

 اتفق معك اخي عبد الجليل فما فوق،
من الافضل عدم التفكير في العموله بقدر
ما يجب التفكير فيه هو ان يربح الطرفان
على قدم وساق،
بالتوفيق للجميع...

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  اهلا اخي وحيد كيف الاحوال اتوقع انه في سوء تفاهم بسيط اخونا ميدو كلامه سليم مية مية لكن هو يقصد عندما تريد
تسحب فلوسك قد يحتجون بعدم ارسالها ان طريقتك في التداول خطرة و يتعللون بالنتائج الحالية لاغلب التابعين اما مسألة احتساب العمولة فأظن انه كلامك منطقي حيث لا يجب عليهم نقص اي عمولات
انا الان وصلت ما يفوق 600 دولار كمجموع العمولات لكن لا افكر ابدا في السحب قبل تعويض الخسارة الحاصلة
لك كل التوفيق اخي   الحمد لله أخي .ربما ياأخي لم تقرا شروط تسلم العمولة .للأسف حاولت تنبيهك عبر رسالة خاصة اليومين الماضيين ولكن لا اعرف لم استطع ارسال رسالة خاصة .هل تعلم انه عندما تود سحب عمولتك سيقتطعون عمولة شهر أبريل بالكامل بسبب انك انهيته بنقاط سالبة .هذا مآخبرني به الدعم عندهم ._

----------


## وهمفوركس

_For US followers, the commission is taking 24 hours to be updated on your provider account after the relevant signals being closed on their accounts. And it is still on 1st of May (GMT time), please check it again in few hours  
هذا جواب الدعم عندهم للمشكل ،_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السلاحف
					    اتفق معك اخي عبد الجليل فما فوق،
من الافضل عدم التفكير في العموله بقدر
ما يجب التفكير فيه هو ان يربح الطرفان
على قدم وساق،
بالتوفيق للجميع...   بنظرك يافيلسوف زمانو .هل اترك لهم 700 دولار عمولة ،رغم ان الذي حصل قد حصل بالنسبة لمزودي ،رغم أن الجهد الذي بدلته بهذا المزود كبير جدا والتوثر والقلق وحرق الأعصاب .ورغم ان العائد فتافيت ،ولو كنت اتوقع هذا العائد الهزيل لما ذخلت .ولكن الآن عرفت جيدا من أين تاكل الكتف .وسابدأ بمزود جديد_

----------


## السلاحف

> _ 
> بنظرك يافيلسوف زمانو .هل اترك لهم 700 دولار عمولة ،رغم ان الذي حصل قد حصل بالنسبة لمزودي ،رغم أن الجهد الذي بدلته بهذا المزود كبير جدا والتوثر والقلق وحرق الأعصاب .ورغم ان العائد فتافيت ،ولو كنت اتوقع هذا العائد الهزيل لما ذخلت .ولكن الآن عرفت جيدا من أين تاكل الكتف .وسابدأ بمزود جديد_

 اعتقد من الافضل عدم طلب السحب الان،
لانهم ربما قد يتحججون بانك عرضت العملاء للخطر،
وعليه من الافضل الانتظار حتى تحقق بعض النتائج الايجابيه.
والله انت واحد تحفه.

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السلاحف
					   
اعتقد من الافضل عدم طلب السحب الان،
لانهم ربما قد يتحججون بانك عرضت العملاء للخطر،
وعليه من الافضل الانتظار حتى تحقق بعض النتائج الايجابيه.
والله انت واحد تحفه.   وانت اتحف . هل سبق لك التعامل معهم ام انه فقط كلام  اخترعته انت .القوانين واضحة كما قالو لي .يحرمو مزود الإشارة من عمولة الشهر الذي يكون سالب بالنقاط فقط ._

----------


## W Gann

> _ 
> الحمد لله أخي .ربما ياأخي لم تقرا شروط تسلم العمولة .للأسف حاولت تنبيهك عبر رسالة خاصة اليومين الماضيين ولكن لا اعرف لم استطع ارسال رسالة خاصة .هل تعلم انه عندما تود سحب عمولتك سيقتطعون عمولة شهر أبريل بالكامل بسبب انك انهيته بنقاط سالبة .هذا مآخبرني به الدعم عندهم ._

 انا لحد الان لم اطلب السحب لاني اعلم ان النتائج الان غير مرضية سأحاول الرفع من المستوى الحالي و بعد
ذلك اطلب السحب و أرى هل سيتم اقتطاع اي شيئ من العمولات
تحياتي

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  انا لحد الان لم اطلب السحب لاني اعلم ان النتائج الان غير مرضية سأحاول الرفع من المستوى الحالي و بعد
ذلك اطلب السحب و أرى هل سيتم اقتطاع اي شيئ من العمولات
تحياتي   للأسف أخي هذا ماقالوه لي .ولو تلاحظ الروسي تخلص من الصفقات الخاسرة بآلاف النقاط لأنه عرف أن عمولة أبريل ضاعت عليه .ويريد البدأ والإستفادة من شهر ماي لأنه لو ترك الصفقات مفتوحة بعض الأيام بماي لوزعو الخسارة على شهر أبريل وماي وهذا غيرا جيد ان يبدأ الشهر وهو خاسر مئات النقاط ._

----------


## W Gann

> _ 
> بنظرك يافيلسوف زمانو .هل اترك لهم 700 دولار عمولة ،رغم ان الذي حصل قد حصل بالنسبة لمزودي ،رغم أن الجهد الذي بدلته بهذا المزود كبير جدا والتوثر والقلق وحرق الأعصاب .ورغم ان العائد فتافيت ،ولو كنت اتوقع هذا العائد الهزيل لما ذخلت .ولكن الآن عرفت جيدا من أين تاكل الكتف .وسابدأ بمزود جديد_

 الحقيقة المرة للأسف هي أن الموقع لن يكتفي فقط بنقص العمولات بل له الحق في منعك من السحب و من العمولات كلها و لن يعير اي اهتمام للجهد والقلق و التوتر الحاصل للمزود لأنهم يهتمون اولا و اخرا بحقوق و اموال التابعين فقط

----------


## W Gann

> _ 
> للأسف أخي هذا ماقالوه لي .ولو تلاحظ الروسي تخلص من الصفقات الخاسرة بآلاف النقاط لأنه عرف أن عمولة أبريل ضاعت عليه .ويريد البدأ والإستفادة من شهر ماي لأنه لو ترك الصفقات مفتوحة بعض الأيام بماي لوزعو الخسارة على شهر أبريل وماي وهذا غيرا جيد ان يبدأ الشهر وهو خاسر مئات النقاط ._

 اعتقد ان الروسي تخلص من الصفقات الخاسرة مخافة من ارتفاع الدروداون الذي التزم به سابقا هذاا هو السبب الرئيسي
والله اعلم

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  الحقيقة المرة للأسف هي أن الموقع لن يكتفي فقط بنقص العمولات بل له الحق في منعك من السحب و من العمولات كلها و لن يعير اي اهتمام للجهد والقلق و التوتر الحاصل للمزود لأنهم يهتمون اولا و اخرا بحقوق و اموال التابعين فقط   لا يا أخي انا اعطيتهم اسم المزود وأعطوني الأوكي على السحب لولا مشكل حسابات الأمريكيين .قالو اني كنت سامنع من العمولة بفارق 10 نقاط وهي شامل الربح والخسارة غير المحققة لو تشوفها بصفحتي للاداء على شامل الربح والخسارة غير المحققة بالأخضر عندي ناقص 311 نقطة وبالأزرق 322 نقطة ايجابية وهاته هي التي انقذت عمولة شهر ابريل وهي تقريبا جل العمولة لانني حققت فقط 90 دولار فقط شهر مارس .وايضا لايعقل أن الروسي لما يطلب مثلا عمولة الشهور السابقة لابريل أن يتحججوا بانه خسر شهر ابيل ثم يمنعوه من عمولته السابقة وهي كبيرة جدا.هنا سيصبحوا لصوص فعلا_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة W Gann 
					  اعتقد ان الروسي تخلص من الصفقات الخاسرة مخافة من ارتفاع الدروداون الذي التزم به سابقا هذاا هو السبب الرئيسي
والله اعلم   لاياأخي لادروداون ولا هم يحزنون .المسألة مرتبطة بالعمولة فقط، هو خلاص ياس من تدارك النقاط السلبية بهذا الشهر .وبالتالي ضاعت عليه عمولة هذا الشهر .وبالتالي يريد بدأ صفحة جديدة من ماي لتحقيق عمولة جيدة_

----------


## ali1984

> *
> ادائك رائع  
> استمر  
> ولكن لي ملحوظة   الزولو تريد لا يهتم بحجم العقد 
> فيستحسن ان تدخل بعقود ميكرو فقط لا غير  
> فتضمن حسابك وفي نفس الوقت تضمن نتائج افضل مع انعكاس السعر والتبريد*    *اداء جيد  
> ونفس الملحوظة السابقة بالاضافة الى معلومة لك  الزولو تريد لا تقيم اداء صفقات الذهب  
> فابتعد عن التعامل بالذهب لكي يتم تقيمك بشكل افضل*

 اخي محمود زولوترد كتبو على حسابك  ان الطريقه فاشله ،
 و تتبع هذا الشخص قد يؤدي الى افلاس الحساب

----------


## السلاحف

اين الاخوه الاشاوس،
واحد في المرتبه الاولى رفع علم اسر....ل
بعد ما كان رافع علم كندا،
اين مكتشفو القمم والقيعان،
يجب التحرك وبسرعه...

----------


## anwar3

> اين الاخوه الاشاوس،
> واحد في المرتبه الاولى رفع علم اسر....ل
> بعد ما كان رافع علم كندا،
> اين مكتشفو القمم والقيعان،
> يجب التحرك وبسرعه...

 -------------------------------------
هل نستطيع ذلك ؟؟؟ ياترى 
ربما حان الوقت سلاحف باشا

----------


## السلاحف

> -------------------------------------
> هل نستطيع ذلك ؟؟؟ ياترى 
> ربما حان الوقت سلاحف باشا

 نعم نستطيع ذلك اخي انور،
وكما قلتَ لقد حان الوقت للتحرك...

----------


## mahmoudh7

> اخي محمود زولوترد كتبو على حسابك  ان الطريقه فاشله ،
>  و تتبع هذا الشخص قد يؤدي الى افلاس الحساب

 يا راجل يا طيب  
فاشلة مرة واحده 
ده انت عبقري 
والله انا بتبسط لما اشوف تعليقاتك الطريفة دي

----------


## السلاحف

> يا راجل يا طيب  
> فاشلة مرة واحده 
> ده انت عبقري 
> والله انا بتبسط لما اشوف تعليقاتك الطريفة دي

  
الطريقه ليست فاشله مره وحده،
ولكنها شبه فاشلة،
الان انت فاتح عمليه هيدج،
وهذا ما يفسر حاله التخبط في اتخاد القرار الصحيح،
لا يوجد شراء وبيع في آن واحد،

----------


## mahmoudh7

> الطريقه ليست فاشله مره وحده،
> ولكنها شبه فاشلة،
> الان انت فاتح عمليه هيدج،
> وهذا ما يفسر حاله التخبط في اتخاد القرار الصحيح،
> لا يوجد شراء وبيع في آن واحد،

 *
هكذا يكون النقاش الذي اتمناه من الجميع 
اخي الكريم  
انظر الى اهداف الصفقات  
هي اهداف سوينجية 
ولذلك قد يصحح السعر فترة من الزمن فاقوم بالدخول في التصحيح لاستفاد منه بدون ان اغلق الصفقات الاصلية 
هذة طريقتي في العمل  
واعلم جيدا انها قد لا ترضي الجميع 
فلا يوجد اي تخبط ولله الحمد 
ولكن و على اي حال  مجموع خسائري 15 $  بارباح تتجاوز 1600 نقطة 
وذلك بسبب ذكرته سابقا وهي صفقة لم استطع اغلاقها لعيب في برنامج التداول  
والموضوع موثق في المنتدى  
ولدي حسن ظن بالله باني ان شاء الله ساغلق صفقاتي على ارباح  
ولكن للاسف الكثيرين لا يرغبون بالتداول السوينج 
تسعدني دائما تعليقاتك المحترمة 
فلا تحرمنا منها 
اخوك   
محمود حسن*

----------


## السلاحف

> *
> هكذا يكون النقاش الذي اتمناه من الجميع 
> اخي الكريم  
> انظر الى اهداف الصفقات  
> هي اهداف سوينجية 
> ولذلك قد يصحح السعر فترة من الزمن فاقوم بالدخول في التصحيح لاستفاد منه بدون ان اغلق الصفقات الاصلية 
> هذة طريقتي في العمل  
> واعلم جيدا انها قد لا ترضي الجميع 
> فلا يوجد اي تخبط ولله الحمد 
> ...

  الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخي الكريم،
يعجبني الاخوه الذين يردون على المشاركات بدم بارد،
اتفق معك ان معظم الاعضاء في الزولو لا يحبون السوينج،
وعليه فالسوينج لن يكون في صالحك لانك لن تستفيد بشكل ممتاز من العموله، 
من جهه اخرى اعتقد انه يجب الابتعاد عن فتح عده صفقات 
لان هذا يؤثر نفسيه المتاجر، 
مثلا فبدلا من فتح صفقات 0.01 ،0.01، 0.01، 0.01،
ممكن تفتح صفقتين هكذا 0.02، 0.02، 
انا لست متاجر يومي ولكن فتحت حساب تجريبي فقط للتجربه،
انا الان مع  300 الاوائل،
واعتقد انه مع المده ساصبح مع 300 الاواخر(ههههه)،
بالتوفيق اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخي الكريم،
> يعجبني الاخوه الذين يردون على المشاركات بدم بارد،
> اتفق معك ان معظم الاعضاء في الزولو لا يحبون السوينج،
> وعليه فالسوينج لن يكون في صالحك لانك لن تستفيد بشكل ممتاز من العموله، 
> من جهه اخرى اعتقد انه يجب الابتعاد عن فتح عده صفقات 
> لان هذا يؤثر نفسيه المتاجر، 
> مثلا فبدلا من فتح صفقات 0.01 ،0.01، 0.01، 0.01،
> ممكن تفتح صفقتين هكذا 0.02، 0.02، 
> انا لست متاجر يومي ولكن فتحت حساب تجريبي فقط للتجربه، انا الان مع  300 الاوائل،
> ...

 هههههههههههه تفئال خير تجده ان شاء الله ايش اسم معرفك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السلاحف

> هههههههههههه تفئال خير تجده ان شاء الله ايش اسم معرفك

 هل تريد حسابك ان يتمرجن!

----------


## mahmoudh7

> الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخي الكريم،
> يعجبني الاخوه الذين يردون على المشاركات بدم بارد،
> اتفق معك ان معظم الاعضاء في الزولو لا يحبون السوينج،
> وعليه فالسوينج لن يكون في صالحك لانك لن تستفيد بشكل ممتاز من العموله، 
> من جهه اخرى اعتقد انه يجب الابتعاد عن فتح عده صفقات 
> لان هذا يؤثر نفسيه المتاجر، 
> مثلا فبدلا من فتح صفقات 0.01 ،0.01، 0.01، 0.01،
> ممكن تفتح صفقتين هكذا 0.02، 0.02، 
> انا لست متاجر يومي ولكن فتحت حساب تجريبي فقط للتجربه،
> ...

 * 
والله يا اخي لا ارى داعي للغضب اطلاقا  
وعلى اي حال حسابي في الزولو هو حساب بمبلغ 500$ ربحتهم من قسم التوصيات في المتداول العربي  وهو ليس حسابي الاساسي الذي اتاجر به  
لذلك ادخل به صفقات سوينجية واتركة بعض الوقت الى ان تتحقق الصفقة  
ولا اهتم كثيرا بترتيبي في الزولو  
فقط اشتركت به لتقيم الصفقات السوينجية ولتجربه موقع الزولو 
شخصيا ساقوم بالتجربة بهذا الحساب حتى اخر العام  
لاتاجر بحساب اخر 
ولكن بعد ان اكون ملم باسرار الزولوتريد 
تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق*

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل تريد حسابك ان يتمرجن!

 لا تخاف علي وزودني باسم معرفك ارجوك ههههههههه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## areej

> الطريقه ليست فاشله مره وحده،
> ولكنها شبه فاشلة،
> الان انت فاتح عمليه هيدج،
> وهذا ما يفسر حاله التخبط في اتخاد القرار الصحيح،
> لا يوجد شراء وبيع في آن واحد،

 
السلام عليكم
لا تخليني اغير فكرتي عنك
كيف لا يوجد بيع وشراء مع بعض؟؟؟؟
يوجد اخي ولكن بخبره ودراسه واماكن جيده لفك الهيدج 
تحياتي

----------


## السلاحف

> السلام عليكم
> لا تخليني اغير فكرتي عنك
> كيف لا يوجد بيع وشراء مع بعض؟؟؟؟
> يوجد اخي ولكن بخبره ودراسه واماكن جيده لفك الهيدج 
> تحياتي

   بالنسبه لي ارى ان كل هدج هو ستوب لوس،
ربما يكون نظري ضعيف في هذه المسأله...

----------


## ابو لاما

اي هيدج هو ستوب لوز حتئ يثبت العكس ويمكن بدراسة متانية ان يكون مفيد واستراتيجة متاجرة فقط في شئ مهم المخاطرة تكون صغيرة جدا ويمكن دمج المضاعفات معها 
تقبلوا جميعا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## areej

> بالنسبه لي ارى ان كل هدج هو ستوب لوس،
> ربما يكون نظري ضعيف في هذه المسأله...

 تمام اخي الكريم
وجهة نظر احترمها
كل منا يتاجر بما يراه مناسب له 
بالتوفيق

----------


## احمد الداوود

مركزي الان 742 بعد 3 شهور
والقادم افضل باذن الله

----------


## السلاحف

> مركزي الان 742 بعد 3 شهور
> والقادم افضل باذن الله

 مبروك اخي الكريم،
أين البقيه من الاخوه...

----------


## medoram

المركز 395 في اقل من اسبوعين و لله الحمد 
من الان فصاعدا سوف التزم ب 100 نقطة استوب للصفقة 
المعرف : milliondollarfx1

----------


## alomisi

المركز 246  :Wink Smile: ومع الافتتاح 200 بالتوفيق مع الرقمي اوعدكم قريبا مراكز اولا

----------


## السلاحف

> المركز 246 ومع الافتتاح 200 بالتوفيق مع الرقمي اوعدكم قريبا مراكز اولا

 حاول ان تفتح فقط صفقه او ثلاثه،
بدلا من فتح 50 صفقه في ان واحد،
الرقمي يجب ان يكون منظبط...

----------


## alomisi

> حاول ان تفتح فقط صفقه او ثلاثه،
> بدلا من فتح 50 صفقه في ان واحد،
> الرقمي يجب ان يكون منظبط...

  هلا اخي انا الان لا افكر في شي هدفي الان هو المركز 100 :Wink Smile:  بعدها سترى ان شاء الله

----------


## السلاحف

> هلا اخي انا الان لا افكر في شي هدفي الان هو المركز 100 بعدها سترى ان شاء الله

 ما اردته قوله اخي العميسي فما فوق
هو ان عدد الصفقات يجب ان يكون منطقي،
لا يمكن لاي حساب ان يتحمل 20 صفقه مفتوحه في ان
واحد، وكل صفقه بواحد لوت ستاندر،
ربما على الديمو اما على الحقيقي فقيقي...

----------


## حسن الهلالي

من خلال متابعتي للزولو فترة من الزمن ، معظم من يتصدر الترتيب فهو لفترة مؤقته ثم تبدأ الخسائر عاجلا او اجلا كما حدث مع كاما سبوت وهرب الناس بأموالهم من تحته  
قليلون هم من يستمرون في الارباح وتجد ارباحهم بسيطة مثل F8 والارباح البسيطة لن تغريك باتباعهم

----------


## redah

king505

----------


## areej

> المركز 395 في اقل من اسبوعين و لله الحمد 
> من الان فصاعدا سوف التزم ب 100 نقطة استوب للصفقة 
> المعرف : milliondollarfx1

 
ما شاء الله عمل مماتز اخي الكريم
اتمنى لك الاستمار على هذا النهج

----------


## areej

اتمنى التوفيق لكل العرب في هذا الموقع
الذي يحتاج برأيي المتواضع للكثير من الصبر
طبعا ليس للوصول للمراكز المتقدمه وجني بعض الربح
لا بل انه يحتاج الصبر للاستمراريه بجني الربح 
انا صارلي 3 اسابيع معهم وترتيبي ما زال عالي :No3: 
ولله الحمد 
وباذن الله وبمجرد الوصول ضمن اول 100 ساضع لكم معرفي
ولو بعد سنه
الشغله بدها شويه تشجيع :Asvc:  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## dressamq

انا لي معهم 10 ايام وترتيبي حوالي 2010 ومعي حساب واحد حقيقي اضافني اليوم بحوالي عشرة الاف دولار...وساعمل جاهدا وبهدوء لتحسين ترتيبي ان شاء الله.  
user name:tradres911 
واتمنى التوفيق ومشاركة الخبرات والتفاعل من كل من يهتم بهذا النوع من الفوركس

----------


## dressamq

ارجو ممن هم اكثر خبرة في زولو تريد الاجابه على كم تكون العمولات المدفوعه للمزود عن كل عمليه تغلق في حال كانت الحسابات التابعه باعدادات 2 ميكرو لكل الف وكان حجم الاموال التي تتبع هذا المزود
مائة الف دولار،وكم تكون ضمن نفس الاعدادت لو كانت مليون دولار

----------


## mahmoudh7

> ارجو ممن هم اكثر خبرة في زولو تريد الاجابه على كم تكون العمولات المدفوعه للمزود عن كل عمليه تغلق في حال كانت الحسابات التابعه باعدادات 2 ميكرو لكل الف وكان حجم الاموال التي تتبع هذا المزود
> مائة الف دولار،وكم تكون ضمن نفس الاعدادت لو كانت مليون دولار

 ا*عتقد ان كل ما ذكرته ليس له علاقة بالعمولات ... فليس المهم كم الاموال التي تتبع بقدر اهميه عدد من يتبعوك ... وما حجم العقد الذي يفتحونه معك ... وبالتالي فحجم عقدك شخصيا مهم ولكن الاهم حجم عقودهم هم 
والله اعلم*

----------


## dressamq

> ا*عتقد ان كل ما ذكرته ليس له علاقة بالعمولات ... فليس المهم كم الاموال التي تتبع بقدر اهميه عدد من يتبعوك ... وما حجم العقد الذي يفتحونه معك ... وبالتالي فحجم عقدك شخصيا مهم ولكن الاهم حجم عقودهم هم*    *والله اعلم*

 اشكر لك اخي العزيز ردك...ولقد تابعت اداءك الرائع خلال الفترة الماضيه وانت بالتحديد تعلمت منك دروس عديده في التعامل مع زولو.
انا اتفق معك على ما قلته وما زلت اجمع معلومات لمعرفه كيفيه وضع افضل استراتيجيه توفر لي دخلا ولقد توصلت الى الاستنتاج التالي
وذلك بافتراض ان العملاء او التابعين يخصصون لك من 2% اي 2 ميكرو عن كل الف في ارصدتهم (وهذا ما نصحتهم في البروفايل الخاص بمزودي)
اذا كانت الايداعات بحدود 
10.000 $ فعمولة المزود ستكون 1$ عن كل اوردر مغلق
$100.000 فستكون العمولة     10$ عن كل اوردر مغلق
$1.000.000فستكون العموله    100$ عن كل اوردر مغلق 
انا اعلم انه ليس انا الذي احدد النسبه بل التابعين بناء على الاداء والاستمراريه والايفاء بما وعدت به لتابعيك في استراتيجيتك وثبات متوسط نسب الارباح التي يحققونها من خلالك..وبناء على العوامل السابقه قد يقللون نسبه الالف التابعه لك و يزيدونها وبالتالي قيمه عمولتك قد تنقص او تزيد. 
ولكن ما ارغب حقيقه في تاكيده الافتراض اعلاه حسب الارقام وبافتراض نسبه الالف التابعة لانني اشعر بضاءلة العمولات مقارنة بحجم المبالغ التابعة. 
ودمتم سالمين

----------


## احمد الداوود

السلام عليكم 
الاعضاء الموجودين الان في زولو 
ضعوا معرفاتكم لنتابعكم ونستفيد من بعض 
انا :
1- ahmeddawood
2-?

----------


## احمد الداوود

الحمد لله 
انهيت هذا الاسبوع ووصلت الى المركز 362
عقبال الجميع

----------


## Julian

سؤال على الماشي  
ايهما افضل لمزود الاشارة  الدخول بصفقات سريعة اهداف 30 - 40 نقطة يوميا 
او الدخول بصفقات سوينجة تمتد ليومين او ثلاثة باهداف كبيرة

----------


## mahmoudh7

> سؤال على الماشي  
> ايهما افضل لمزود الاشارة  الدخول بصفقات سريعة اهداف 30 - 40 نقطة يوميا 
> او الدخول بصفقات سوينجة تمتد ليومين او ثلاثة باهداف كبيرة

 المهم الربح

----------


## احمد الداوود

> سؤال على الماشي  
> ايهما افضل لمزود الاشارة الدخول بصفقات سريعة اهداف 30 - 40 نقطة يوميا 
> او الدخول بصفقات سوينجة تمتد ليومين او ثلاثة باهداف كبيرة

 انا اعمل بأهداف 15 الي 20 نقطه 
والحمد لله النتيجة ممتازه  
الفكره هي الاسترتيجية المستخدمه  وتطبيقها

----------


## البحار75

الزولو تريد شركة ممتازة ومن أقدم الشركات في تقديم تلك الخدمة

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

السلام عليكم
معرفي في الزولو هو  syrian
سجلت سابقا في الزولو بعدة معرفات وكل مرة كنت أفتح عقود كبيرة لأحقق أكبر عدد من النقاط وكل مرة كان التراجع كبيرا فأقفل الحساب وأفتح حسابا جديدا وطبعا لست نادما على ما فعلته ففي كل تأخر خير وتعلم أكثر وقلت في نفسي لماذا لا تبدأ بحساب ويكون الهدف طويل المدى وتعمل عليه بكل هدوء بطريقتك بعيدا عن التراجعات الكبيرة والتي تنفر منك التابعين فكان أن بدأت بهذا الحساب واتبعت طريقتي التي أعمل عليها بحذافيرها وحددت أقصى تراجع ب 200 نقطة ولا أفتح إلا عقد واحد في كل مرة فالعقود الكثيرة هي التي تسبب التراجعات الكبيرة والأن وبعد عشرة أيام من التداول أنا في المركز 255 حيث أنطلق بسرعة الصاروخ لأعلى بطريقة متوازنة ويعيدا عن أي مخاطرة وبعدد نقاط جيد وإن شاء الله بعد أسبوعين أو أقل سأكون أفضل مزود يفتح عقدا واحدا فقط والأن أنا في المركز الخامس من حيث المزودين الذين يفتحون عقدا واحدا فقط ولكن ما يميزني عنهم أنني أملك عدد نقاط كبير مقارنة بالأسابيع فأنا الأعلى معدلا بينهم بعدد النقاط وإن شاء الله أتابع وأحقق هدفي الإستراتيجي وهو المركز الأول ومبلغ تابعين لا يقل عن 15 مليون دولار .

----------


## احمد الداوود

> السلام عليكم
> معرفي في الزولو هو syrian
> سجلت سابقا في الزولو بعدة معرفات وكل مرة كنت أفتح عقود كبيرة لأحقق أكبر عدد من النقاط وكل مرة كان التراجع كبيرا فأقفل الحساب وأفتح حسابا جديدا وطبعا لست نادما على ما فعلته ففي كل تأخر خير وتعلم أكثر وقلت في نفسي لماذا لا تبدأ بحساب ويكون الهدف طويل المدى وتعمل عليه بكل هدوء بطريقتك بعيدا عن التراجعات الكبيرة والتي تنفر منك التابعين فكان أن بدأت بهذا الحساب واتبعت طريقتي التي أعمل عليها بحذافيرها وحددت أقصى تراجع ب 200 نقطة ولا أفتح إلا عقد واحد في كل مرة فالعقود الكثيرة هي التي تسبب التراجعات الكبيرة والأن وبعد عشرة أيام من التداول أنا في المركز 255 حيث أنطلق بسرعة الصاروخ لأعلى بطريقة متوازنة ويعيدا عن أي مخاطرة وبعدد نقاط جيد وإن شاء الله بعد أسبوعين أو أقل سأكون أفضل مزود يفتح عقدا واحدا فقط والأن أنا في المركز الخامس من حيث المزودين الذين يفتحون عقدا واحدا فقط ولكن ما يميزني عنهم أنني أملك عدد نقاط كبير مقارنة بالأسابيع فأنا الأعلى معدلا بينهم بعدد النقاط وإن شاء الله أتابع وأحقق هدفي الإستراتيجي وهو المركز الأول ومبلغ تابعين لا يقل عن 15 مليون دولار .

 الله يوفقك

----------


## السلاحف

احد الاخوه من المغرب الان في المركز 5،
المعروف ان المغاربه اقوياء في الفوركس....

----------


## sameh seef

الحمد لله انهيت اسبوعى السادس على ترتيب 460 وان شاء الله نسعى لترتيب مابين ال50 الاوائل 
ومبروك لاخونا المغربى احتلاله المركز الخامس عالميا وان شاء الله نشوفه الاول عن قريب

----------


## احمد الداوود

> الحمد لله انهيت اسبوعى السادس على ترتيب 460 وان شاء الله نسعى لترتيب مابين ال50 الاوائل 
> ومبروك لاخونا المغربى احتلاله المركز الخامس عالميا وان شاء الله نشوفه الاول عن قريب

 مبروك اخ سامح لاكن ما هو معرفك 
1-ahmeddawood
2-syrian
3-

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

هناك ملاحظة مهمة وهو أنه كلما كنت موجودا لأسابيع أطول كلما كان تغير مركزك أقل تذبذبا .... فكلما كنت جديدا يتغير مركزك بعنف أكثر من غيرك هكذا حتى تكون لك شهرين معهم على الأقل وهذا يعتمد طبعا علر آدائك فالخسائر الكبيرة سوف تهوي بك إلى الأسفل مهما كنت قديما.
ولكن أستغرب من صاحب المركز الأول عنده خسارة عائمة مقدارها 300 نقطة على زوج الدولار ين ومهدج عليه وما زال بالمركز الأول.

----------


## احمد الداوود

انا مثلك مستغرب من ذالك 
ليس هو فقط بل اكثرية الموجودين في المراكز الاولى  

> هناك ملاحظة مهمة وهو أنه كلما كنت موجودا لأسابيع أطول كلما كان تغير مركزك أقل تذبذبا .... فكلما كنت جديدا يتغير مركزك بعنف أكثر من غيرك هكذا حتى تكون لك شهرين معهم على الأقل وهذا يعتمد طبعا علر آدائك فالخسائر الكبيرة سوف تهوي بك إلى الأسفل مهما كنت قديما.
> ولكن أستغرب من صاحب المركز الأول عنده خسارة عائمة مقدارها 300 نقطة على زوج الدولار ين ومهدج عليه وما زال بالمركز الأول.

----------


## redah

m.alabdullah تابعوه نتائجه جدا ممتازة

----------


## dressamq

> السلام عليكم
> معرفي في الزولو هو syrian
> سجلت سابقا في الزولو بعدة معرفات وكل مرة كنت أفتح عقود كبيرة لأحقق أكبر عدد من النقاط وكل مرة كان التراجع كبيرا فأقفل الحساب وأفتح حسابا جديدا وطبعا لست نادما على ما فعلته ففي كل تأخر خير وتعلم أكثر وقلت في نفسي لماذا لا تبدأ بحساب ويكون الهدف طويل المدى وتعمل عليه بكل هدوء بطريقتك بعيدا عن التراجعات الكبيرة والتي تنفر منك التابعين فكان أن بدأت بهذا الحساب واتبعت طريقتي التي أعمل عليها بحذافيرها وحددت أقصى تراجع ب 200 نقطة ولا أفتح إلا عقد واحد في كل مرة فالعقود الكثيرة هي التي تسبب التراجعات الكبيرة والأن وبعد عشرة أيام من التداول أنا في المركز 255 حيث أنطلق بسرعة الصاروخ لأعلى بطريقة متوازنة ويعيدا عن أي مخاطرة وبعدد نقاط جيد وإن شاء الله بعد أسبوعين أو أقل سأكون أفضل مزود يفتح عقدا واحدا فقط والأن أنا في المركز الخامس من حيث المزودين الذين يفتحون عقدا واحدا فقط ولكن ما يميزني عنهم أنني أملك عدد نقاط كبير مقارنة بالأسابيع فأنا الأعلى معدلا بينهم بعدد النقاط وإن شاء الله أتابع وأحقق هدفي الإستراتيجي وهو المركز الأول ومبلغ تابعين لا يقل عن 15 مليون دولار .

  
الف مبروك وتقدم ممتاز..ارجو ان تقول لي كيف يمكن ان تبدأ مزود جديد دون ان تظهر اسماءك القديمه التي تظهر علامه الخطر والتحذير..هل تسجل من ايميل جديد ورقم موبيل جديد؟؟ هل تغير احرف من الاسم ..ام ماذا؟؟

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

سجل بايميل جديد أخي ولن يكون لك أسم سابق .
الآن أنا في المركز 217 ويجب ان اكون في مركز اعلى منه ولكن قدر الله وماشاء فعل فلقد تراجعت قليلا بسبب فتحي لمركز من دون وضع ستوب لوز ولم يكن لدي تابعين فتراجع 300 نقطة وصحيح أنني عوضت مباشرة ولكنني انزعجت بسبب هذا التراجع الذي لم أكن اخطط له والآن بعد أن بدأ التابعون بالالتحاق بي اصبحت استخدم الاستوب لوز المحدد بالاستراتيجية وهو 200 نقطة .
من الملاحظ أن كل التابعبن يتبعون عدة مزودين بنفس الوقت فيذهب مزود بما جناه المزود الآخر فتتراجع الحسابات ولو كنت مكان التابعبن لنصحتهم باتباع مزود واحد فقط يثقون به أفضل لهم من التشتت هنا وهناك وضياع للحساب لاحقا ولاحظت أن النتائج عندك تختلف عند التابعين فهناك صفقات رابح فيها عدة نقاط تكون عند التابع بالسالب وقد يكون عندك سالب 10 نقاط وعند التابع اريعين نقطة وكل ذلك بسبب فرق السبريد والكومشن وعدم استجابة حساب التابع للتغيرات من فتح واغلاق .

----------


## mohamedhoussen

هو على اى اساس بيتم عمل الترتيب دة 
انا لما لاقيتكم معجبين بموضوع الزولوتريد دة قلت لما اجرب معاكم  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  
بس موضوع الترتيب دة غريب شوية  
انا محقق اكتر من 3 الاف نقطة فى اسبوع  ولا يوجد ولا صفقة خاسرة ولا نقطة واحدة حتى
ورغم كدة بدخل على اللينك الخاص بحسابى لاقيت انة مكتوب انى محقق 2000 نقطة بس
و نسبة الصفقات الرابحة 97% !!!!!!! والدرو داون 38%
واصلا لا يوجد صفقات خاسرة ههههههههههههههههه ورغم كدة بردة ترتيبى فوق ال10 الاف  
بس تجربة جميلة الصراحة
تحياتى للكل

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

حسابات الديمو لازم يكون اقل وقت بيت صفقة والتانية هو 15 ثانية وبالتالي فمن الواضح أنك تفتح اكثر من صفقة بنفس الوقت ولذلك لا يتم حساب بعض الصفقات المخالفة لهذا الشرط وثانيا لو كان عندك مليون نقطة والدراودون عالي فإن مركزك سيكون متأخر أهم شيء دراودون قليل ولا يهم عدد نقاط كبير .

----------


## mahmoudh7

> حسابات الديمو لازم يكون اقل وقت بيت صفقة والتانية هو 15 ثانية وبالتالي فمن الواضح أنك تفتح اكثر من صفقة بنفس الوقت ولذلك لا يتم حساب بعض الصفقات المخالفة لهذا الشرط وثانيا لو كان عندك مليون نقطة والدراودون عالي فإن مركزك سيكون متأخر أهم شيء دراودون قليل ولا يهم عدد نقاط كبير .

 ملحوظة للتغلب على شرط ال15 ثانية  
يمكنك فتح عدد لا نهائي من الصفقات بالاوامر المعلقة

----------


## فوركسي حلبي

شكرا محمود
ولكن على حسابات الديمو اقصى عدد للعقود هو 30 عقد ولذلك لا يوجد شيء اسمه عدد لا نهائي إلا على الحسابات الحقيقية. 
همسة انتظروني في المركز الأول قريبا لأكون أول عضو في النادي ينال هذا الشرف .

----------


## redah

الا شغالين بالزولوا انصحكم بتتبع هولاء الاشخاص 
1-m.alabdullah
2-Ahmeddawood
3-king505

----------


## areej

> ملحوظة للتغلب على شرط ال15 ثانية  
> يمكنك فتح عدد لا نهائي من الصفقات بالاوامر المعلقة

 نعم اخي محمود كلامك صحيح
انا لاحظت هاد الشيء بس برضه عند التعليق يجب انتظار 15 ثانيه
ويجب ان يكون الفارق بين كل امرين معلقين 10 نقاط 
بالتوفيق لكل المزودين العرب

----------


## areej

> الا شغالين بالزولوا انصحكم بتتبع هولاء الاشخاص 
> 1-m.alabdullah
> 2-Ahmeddawood
> 3-king505

 نتائج ممتازه بالفعل اخي الكريم
انت اداؤك رائع ونتمنى لك الاستمرار باذن الله 
بالنسبه للمزودين الاخرين وبرايي الشخصي الاستوبات كبيره مقارنه بالاهداف
والتراجع كبير نسبيا لواحد منهم
والاخر افضل صفقه له 70 نقطه قليل جدا مقارنه بافضل صفقه 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## احمد الداوود

> الا شغالين بالزولوا انصحكم بتتبع هولاء الاشخاص 
> 1-m.alabdullah
> 2-Ahmeddawood
> 3-king505

 شكرا رضا على الثقه 
وان شاء الله اوصل الى مراكز متقدمه في الشهر القادم

----------


## redah

> شكرا رضا على الثقه 
> وان شاء الله اوصل الى مراكز متقدمه في الشهر القادم

 بس اتمنى تقلل من الازوج الا سبريدها عالي ولا تحخل عليها طول الوقت هذا الاسبوع ما حصلنا شي بس الاسبوع القادم افضل

----------


## احمد الداوود

> بس اتمنى تقلل من الازوج الا سبريدها عالي ولا تحخل عليها طول الوقت هذا الاسبوع ما حصلنا شي بس الاسبوع القادم افضل

 صحيح كلامك بس 105 نقطه  :016:  هذا الاسبوع 
الاسبوع القادم سوف استبعد بعض الازواج   :Drive1:

----------


## areej

بالتوفيق اخواني احمد ورضا وان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم نراكم في مركز متقدمه اكثر
وبالتوفيق للعرب جميعا

----------


## النسر الذهبى

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة redah
					  الا شغالين بالزولوا انصحكم بتتبع هولاء الاشخاص 
1-m.alabdullah
2-Ahmeddawood
3-king505   انصحكم بتتبعهم ديمو ولا تقربوا إليهم بالحقيقي جميعهم يعتمدون تجارة الأنعكاسات الكبيرة ومن يتبعهم اقصي مخاطرة هيه الدخول ب 1% من الحساب  
m.alabdullah
انعاكس 272 بصفقة واحده هذا انعكاس كبير لتعويضه عليك بصفقة تخرج منها بربح 300 نقطه وبذلك تظبط ميزان الحساب كما انك لم تقبل خسارة اي صفقة علي مدار 14 اسبوع وهذه كارثة ستدمر الحساب عاجلا ام اجالا 
Ahmeddawood
انعكاس 363 نقطه بصفقة واحده انعكاس مدمر خصوصا واهداف الصفقات تتراوح بين 15 إلي 30 نقطه فقط فنصيحة اقبل الخسارة الصغيرة قبل ان تتسع كما حدث من قبل خسارة 221 نقطه بل وتكرار الأنعكاسات الكبيرة مقابل ربح صغير اصبح شئ طبيعي في هذا الحساب اخرها ربح 8 نقطه مقابل انعكاس 108 نقطه 
king505
انتهي امره انعكاس 790 نقطه كذلك خسران بحساب اخر 3132 نقطه شئ خيالي اللي يدخل عكسه هيكسب ذهب   
ملحوظة عامة: الانعكاسات ضخمة والأهداف الصغيرة اكبر خطأ بالفوركس والمشكلة الأصرار عليه وبكده بتكون النهاية حتمية 0 
بالتوفيق*

----------


## احمد الداوود

عزيزي النسر الذهبي 
اهم شيئ في الفوركس هو ادارة راس المال 
اذا وجدت الاداره كل طرق الفوركس تنجح 
ولا يوجد احد لا يخالفه السعر ب100 و 200 نقطه   

> * 
> انصحكم بتتبعهم ديمو ولا تقربوا إليهم بالحقيقي جميعهم يعتمدون تجارة الأنعكاسات الكبيرة ومن يتبعهم اقصي مخاطرة هيه الدخول ب 1% من الحساب  
> m.alabdullah
> انعاكس 272 بصفقة واحده هذا انعكاس كبير لتعويضه عليك بصفقة تخرج منها بربح 300 نقطه وبذلك تظبط ميزان الحساب كما انك لم تقبل خسارة اي صفقة علي مدار 14 اسبوع وهذه كارثة ستدمر الحساب عاجلا ام اجالا 
> Ahmeddawood
> انعكاس 363 نقطه بصفقة واحده انعكاس مدمر خصوصا واهداف الصفقات تتراوح بين 15 إلي 30 نقطه فقط فنصيحة اقبل الخسارة الصغيرة قبل ان تتسع كما حدث من قبل خسارة 221 نقطه بل وتكرار الأنعكاسات الكبيرة مقابل ربح صغير اصبح شئ طبيعي في هذا الحساب اخرها ربح 8 نقطه مقابل انعكاس 108 نقطه 
> king505
> انتهي امره انعكاس 790 نقطه كذلك خسران بحساب اخر 3132 نقطه شئ خيالي اللي يدخل عكسه هيكسب ذهب   
> ملحوظة عامة: الانعكاسات ضخمة والأهداف الصغيرة اكبر خطأ بالفوركس والمشكلة الأصرار عليه وبكده بتكون النهاية حتمية 0 
> بالتوفيق*

----------


## النسر الذهبى

> عزيزي النسر الذهبي 
> اهم شيئ في الفوركس هو ادارة راس المال 
> اذا وجدت الاداره كل طرق الفوركس تنجح 
> ولا يوجد احد لا يخالفه السعر ب100 و 200 نقطه

 *ادارة راس المال مفهوم كبير عليك بدراسته اخي فهو لا يقتصر علي دخول نسبة قليلة من راس المال ولكن علي حساب المخاطر مقابل الأرباح 
يوجد من لا يخالفه السعر 100 و 200 نقطه ولكنك لا تعلم ولا يعني عدم معرفتك به انه غير موجود
وعشان الكلام ميبقاش نظري ادي مثال satfxworld صاحب المركز 13 علي مدار 7 اسابيع قام ب 66 صفقة ولم يصل ابدا إلي انعكاس 100 نقطه 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## النسر الذهبى

*الزولو تريد خدمة جيده ولكن لي تعليقات من خلال متابعتي له وللمزودين حول العالم  
الوصول للمراكز الاولي لا يعني ان هذا المزود شخص ناجح لان الكثير وصلوا إلي المراكز الأولي وانهاروا انهيار بشع ودمروا معهم الملايين   
اعتقد ان من يترك صفقة تنعكس عليه اكثر من 250 نقطه ليس تاجر ولا يصنف ناجح باي طريقة كانت لانه إذا كان من تجار الأسكالبنج او الأنترداي يستهدف اهداف بسيطه ولديه هذا الأنعكاس الضخم فهو شخص غير مسؤل عن اموال التابعين ويتبع مشاعره ولا يقدر المخاطر مقابل الأرباح 
واما إن كان من تجار السوينج فالطبيعي ان يكون لديه انعكاس كبير مقابل اهداف كبيرة ولكن تجارة السوينج تتميز باهداف اضعاف الأستوب بمعني ان الشخص بيدرس الصفقة كويس جدا واستوب 250 نقطه يعطيه صفقات تربح ما لا يقل عن 300 نقطه وتصل إلي 1000 نقطه بالصفقه الواحده وإن كان تاجر سوينج فده بيظهر مباشرتا من افضل صفقة واكبر انعكاس. 
لذا نوعية التاجر واضحة من تاريخه ... صفقاته توضح بدقة اي شخص هو له نظام يسير عليه اما يتاجر بضربات الحظ ولا يتحكم بنفسيته   
بالعوده إلي اصحاب المراكز الأولي شوفوا المركز الأول حاليا Newwave فيه كل العبر مثلا لم يلتزم بما يقول لانه قال اقصي استوب 200 نقطه ورغم كده صفقاته بتنعكس ووصلت إلي 400 نقطه انعكاس وقال اقصي عدد صفقات مفتوحة بنفس الوقت 5 صفقات ورغم كده فتح 6 صفقات يعني شخص غير ملتزم كيف تستأمنه علي اموالك !! 
اخر صفقاته المغلقه رابحة نقطتين في مقابل انعكاس 297 نقطه واللي قبلها رابحة 5 نقط وانعكست 224 نقطه يعني شخص مغرور لا يقبل الخسارة اهم شئ الصفقة تقفل علي الأخضر اهم شئ انه يكون صح علي طول وحاليا اليورو بيقضي عليه فاتح 3 صفقات شراء علي اليورو وعاملين انعكاس 278 نقطه لا ولسه الأنعكاس هيزيد ! 
نفسيته هيه المسيطر الأول والأخير عليه واكبر دليل انه اول يوم اصبح فيه من العشرة الأوائل خسر 125 نقطه في يوم واحد 13/5/2013 
البحث في اول 100 صفقة شئ ضروري لكي تفهم مع من تتعامل وانظروا لهذه التراجعات الكبيرة مقابل الأرباح الصغيرة في اوائل ايامه    
من اول ايامه ونهايته معروفة وهو الأن يتخبط  بمتابعيه الذين وصولوا إلي 15 مليون تقريبا والأن اصبحوا 9 مليون ولن يطول الوقت عليه لانه تقريبا انتهي فقط ينتهي من صفقات اليورو وستقل المحفظة إلي النصف او اكثر 
هكذا يكون دراسة المزود قبل ائتمانه علي اموالك فترتيب الزولوا الألي به فجوة كبيرة بين الأحصائيات العامة والحقيقة   
اجر المزود ضعيف جدا بالنسبة للمزودين الناجحين يعني نصف نقطه علي الصفقة شئ تافه جدا مقارنه بالمجهود الذي يبذله المزود الناجح والحساب بالكم وليس بالكيف يعني المزود بيبرح بكمية الصفقات مش بجودة الصفقات والمستفيد الأول هو شركات الوساطه والزولو تريد لذلك لا ينجذب المزودين الناجحين للعمل بالزولوا وإن اتي احدهم يظل لفتره ثم يرحل ويترك حسابه بدون نشاط رغم ان نتائجه ممتازة... 
تحياتي*

----------


## البحار75

*الأفضل من زولو تريد fxjunction أعمل معهم منذ فترة كمزود خدمة وتعاملهم جدا ممتاز*

----------


## النسر الذهبى

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البحار75
					  الأفضل من زولو تريد fxjunction أعمل معهم منذ فترة كمزود خدمة وتعاملهم جدا ممتاز   هذا الموقع به كارثة لاحظت انه به خصوصية وهذا شئ سيئ للغاية للمتابعين فبعض المعلومات التي يحددها المزود مخفية عن المتابعين ومن يريد ان يخفي تاريخه غير التاريخ ....*

----------


## وهمفوركس

_أجر المزود ليس ضعيف كما تتوقعون ،مثلا انا كان عندي فقط مبلغ 200 الف دولار اديره وكنت بالمراكز من 100 ل 50 نزولا وتراجع 1000 نقطة .ومع ذلك وصلت عند فتحي ل 3 صفقات تكون عمولتي 70 دولار ،فما بالك بمن يدير الملايين . الزولو يحتاج صبر ايوب ، ممكن ان تتاجر ل 6 اشهر ويكون عائدك دولار واحد فقط وممكن ان تتاجر شهر واحد ويكون عائدك 1000 دولار باليوم ...بطبيعة الحال من يرى في نفسه انه متمكن من التداول ومحترف فانصحه بالزولو_

----------


## areej

> * 
> انصحكم بتتبعهم ديمو ولا تقربوا إليهم بالحقيقي جميعهم يعتمدون تجارة الأنعكاسات الكبيرة ومن يتبعهم اقصي مخاطرة هيه الدخول ب 1% من الحساب  
> m.alabdullah
> انعاكس 272 بصفقة واحده هذا انعكاس كبير لتعويضه عليك بصفقة تخرج منها بربح 300 نقطه وبذلك تظبط ميزان الحساب كما انك لم تقبل خسارة اي صفقة علي مدار 14 اسبوع وهذه كارثة ستدمر الحساب عاجلا ام اجالا 
> Ahmeddawood
> انعكاس 363 نقطه بصفقة واحده انعكاس مدمر خصوصا واهداف الصفقات تتراوح بين 15 إلي 30 نقطه فقط فنصيحة اقبل الخسارة الصغيرة قبل ان تتسع كما حدث من قبل خسارة 221 نقطه بل وتكرار الأنعكاسات الكبيرة مقابل ربح صغير اصبح شئ طبيعي في هذا الحساب اخرها ربح 8 نقطه مقابل انعكاس 108 نقطه 
> king505
> انتهي امره انعكاس 790 نقطه كذلك خسران بحساب اخر 3132 نقطه شئ خيالي اللي يدخل عكسه هيكسب ذهب   
> ملحوظة عامة: الانعكاسات ضخمة والأهداف الصغيرة اكبر خطأ بالفوركس والمشكلة الأصرار عليه وبكده بتكون النهاية حتمية 0 
> بالتوفيق*

 اوافقك في 99% من كلامك  
ان لكل منا طريقتهوقنا عاته الفوركسيه وكل واحد عقله براسه بعرف خلاصه واكيد اللي هيتبع اي مزود هو نفسه اللي هيربح او يخسر
وليس لنا الا النصيحه بالحسنى 
تحياتي

----------


## احمد الداوود

عزيزي النسر الذهبي  
satfxworld  خسر اكثر من 350 نقطه في اليومين الماضيين
هل هو ناجح بنضرك الان    

> *ادارة راس المال مفهوم كبير عليك بدراسته اخي فهو لا يقتصر علي دخول نسبة قليلة من راس المال ولكن علي حساب المخاطر مقابل الأرباح 
> يوجد من لا يخالفه السعر 100 و 200 نقطه ولكنك لا تعلم ولا يعني عدم معرفتك به انه غير موجود
> وعشان الكلام ميبقاش نظري ادي مثال satfxworld صاحب المركز 13 علي مدار 7 اسابيع قام ب 66 صفقة ولم يصل ابدا إلي انعكاس 100 نقطه 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## النسر الذهبى

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الداوود
					  عزيزي النسر الذهبي  
satfxworld  خسر اكثر من 350 نقطه في اليومين الماضيين
هل هو ناجح بنضرك الان   الأن غير سابقا عندما اخذته مثال 
عموما دعنا ننظر لحالته الأن ما المشكله في ذلك مازال رابح 1820 نقطه ومازال متمسك بما يقول والدرو داون لم يتجاوز ال 100 نقطه 
بالطبع يجب ان تاتي فترات خسائر لا احد يربح دائما المهم انه ملتزم بالخطه ولا يترك الخسارة تاكل الحساب املا في الأنعكاس والمهم انني إذا كنت تابع له ساترك الحساب في ايد امينة فبعد هذه الخسارة اثبت وبجدارة انني لو كنت تابع له لن اتي يوما واجد صفقة مفتوحة وخسارة عائمه 400 نقطه او اكثر كما يفعل الكثير من المزودين لذا يمكنني وباطمئنان ان اجعل الأستوب لهذا المزود 100 نقطه واخاطر معه ب 9% من الحساب يعني لو 1000 دولار العقد معاه يصبح ب .03 لوت النقطه ب .30 سنت لانه يفتح 3 عقود بالصفقة الواحده كل عقد باهداف مختلفة ليصبح مجموع العقود المفتوحة .90 سنت 
بهذه الأدارة وهذا المزود وبدون اي زياده في اللوت و المخاطرة ال 1000 دولار اصبحت 2638 دولار في 8 اسابيع مازال مزود ناجح من وجهة نظري 
تحياتي*

----------


## احمد الداوود

بامكان اي تابع اغلاق الصفقه يدوياً اذا تعدى سالب 100 نقطه 
وكلامك صحيح بخصوص الاستراتيجية الناجحة هي ليست التي تعطي نتيجة صحيحة بنسبة 100% بل هي الاستراتيجية التي تكون في محصلتها رابحه حسب خطة ونوع متاجرة المتداول     

> * 
> الأن غير سابقا عندما اخذته مثال 
> عموما دعنا ننظر لحالته الأن ما المشكله في ذلك مازال رابح 1820 نقطه ومازال متمسك بما يقول والدرو داون لم يتجاوز ال 100 نقطه 
> بالطبع يجب ان تاتي فترات خسائر لا احد يربح دائما المهم انه ملتزم بالخطه ولا يترك الخسارة تاكل الحساب املا في الأنعكاس والمهم انني إذا كنت تابع له ساترك الحساب في ايد امينة فبعد هذه الخسارة اثبت وبجدارة انني لو كنت تابع له لن اتي يوما واجد صفقة مفتوحة وخسارة عائمه 400 نقطه او اكثر كما يفعل الكثير من المزودين لذا يمكنني وباطمئنان ان اجعل الأستوب لهذا المزود 100 نقطه واخاطر معه ب 9% من الحساب يعني لو 1000 دولار العقد معاه يصبح ب .03 لوت النقطه ب .30 سنت لانه يفتح 3 عقود بالصفقة الواحده كل عقد باهداف مختلفة ليصبح مجموع العقود المفتوحة .90 سنت 
> بهذه الأدارة وهذا المزود وبدون اي زياده في اللوت و المخاطرة ال 1000 دولار اصبحت 2638 دولار في 8 اسابيع مازال مزود ناجح من وجهة نظري 
> تحياتي*

----------


## Mr. Nothing

سويت حساب ديمو زولوتريد واتبعت 5 من أفضل المتداولين وخلال أول يومين خسائر 5% من الحساب هههههههههه وهماعلى حساباتهم أرباح والله شي يدوخ

----------


## mahmoudh7

> سويت حساب ديمو زولوتريد واتبعت 5 من أفضل المتداولين وخلال أول يومين خسائر 5% من الحساب هههههههههه وهماعلى حساباتهم أرباح والله شي يدوخ

 اخي الفاضل هناك فرق نقاط بين شركات الوساطة قد يؤدي لخسائر 
اما ان تفتح حساب في شركة AAAFX 
او تفتح حساب في الشركة التي يتبعها الوسيط  
لتكون النتائج اكثر دقة

----------


## areej

> سويت حساب ديمو زولوتريد واتبعت 5 من أفضل المتداولين وخلال أول يومين خسائر 5% من الحساب هههههههههه وهماعلى حساباتهم أرباح والله شي يدوخ

 تمام زي ما تفضل اخي محمود انه السبيرد والمزودين يكتفوا بنقطه و 4 و 5 وهذا النوع من المزودين
لا انصح احد باتباعه والله واعلم

----------


## احمد الداوود

> تمام زي ما تفضل اخي محمود انه السبيرد والمزودين يكتفوا بنقطه و 4 و 5 وهذا النوع من المزودين
> لا انصح احد باتباعه والله واعلم

 اتبع المزودين الي يعطوك 30 نقطه او اكثر
اما اقل من 10 نقاط لا تتبعهم

----------


## redah

هذا من افضل الاشخاص الا تتبعتهم للان m.alabdullah  اسمه محمد العبدالله من الكويت صفقات يوميه استثمارية الا عنده صبر على الصفقات بيحقق معه ربح طيب انا اشتغلت معه للان شهر وحققت 560 دولار  وزي ما قلت استثماري وليس مضاربي واقل هدف 20 نقطة

----------


## areej

> هذا من افضل الاشخاص الا تتبعتهم للان m.alabdullah  اسمه محمد العبدالله من الكويت صفقات يوميه استثمارية الا عنده صبر على الصفقات بيحقق معه ربح طيب انا اشتغلت معه للان شهر وحققت 560 دولار  وزي ما قلت استثماري وليس مضاربي واقل هدف 20 نقطة

 السلام عليكم
وتقبل الله طاعتكم جميعا
بالفعل اداء جميل وقلتها سابقا
ولكن الاصرار على عدم تقبل صفقه خاسره امر مريب جدا
ماذا لو هبط الكيبل الان ولم يعود لنقطه الدخول واكمل حتى 1000 نقطه؟؟؟؟
الجواب هو ان المزود سيخسر ما جمعه في 40 صفقه بصفقه واحده للاسف
برايي المتواضع تقبل الخساره جزء من الربح واستمراره 
تقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم

----------


## redah

> السلام عليكم
> وتقبل الله طاعتكم جميعا
> بالفعل اداء جميل وقلتها سابقا
> ولكن الاصرار على عدم تقبل صفقه خاسره امر مريب جدا
> ماذا لو هبط الكيبل الان ولم يعود لنقطه الدخول واكمل حتى 1000 نقطه؟؟؟؟
> الجواب هو ان المزود سيخسر ما جمعه في 40 صفقه بصفقه واحده للاسف
> برايي المتواضع تقبل الخساره جزء من الربح واستمراره 
> تقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم

 الصفقات يوجد له وقف خسارة وزي ما قلت هو يعمل على اليومي والوقف بيكون بعيد والصفقات استثماري انا من عملت معه وهذا اول صفقة تعكس معنا بهذا الشكل كنقاط كبيرة

----------


## sami-hadad

عزيزى انتبه . لأني سمعت من احدى الشركات انه فى المستقبل سيوقفون التعامل بزولو تريد لأنهم وصلتهم رسالة من ميتا كوتس بخصوصه مفادها انهم راح يوقفو التعامل مع زولو تريد لأنه بيعمل ايرورات وباجز على السيستم . وهذا ما سمعته منهم

----------


## redah

yousef alabdullah
m.alabdullah 
تابعوهم فنتائجهم ممتازة وحققت 900 دولار معهم بشهرين

----------


## elnishwy

شوفوا النتائج دى على الزولوتريد https://classic.zulutrade.com/User.a...open-positions

----------


## mohamedhoussen

*هل هذة الارقام جيدة من وجهة نظركم
الربح
18,599 نقطة 
الأسابيع
10 
تابعون
3 
ROI
N/A 
الصفقات
353 
الصفقات الرابحة
352 (99%) 
متوسط النقاط/ صفقة
53.0 
متوسط زمن التداول
4 أيام 
أقصى تراجع
39%*

----------


## منذر

هل من الممكن احدد نسبة المخاطرة ؟؟؟  
يعني اذا و صلت 40 % من رأس المال يوقف المتاجرة بالحساب ؟؟؟

----------


## احمد الداوود

> هل من الممكن احدد نسبة المخاطرة ؟؟؟  
> يعني اذا و صلت 40 % من رأس المال يوقف المتاجرة بالحساب ؟؟؟

 نعم  واكثر من ذالك

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

شباب سوال لو سمحتم
حاليا فاتح اكثر من 60 عقد ومن اليوم ماظهرت فصفحة حسابي الخاص للزوار اي صفقه من الصفقات هذي
هل زولو محدده عدد الصفقات الليوميه 
وفحالة انها محدده ،،، هل الصفقات اللي فتحتها تلغى ام يتم ادراجها اليوم الثاني ؟؟؟

----------


## باشان

شباب كيف بدخل و استلم  التوصيات في الزولو مع العلم ان حسابي معهم هو حساب تجريبي

----------


## mohamedhoussen

> شباب سوال لو سمحتم
> حاليا فاتح اكثر من 60 عقد ومن اليوم ماظهرت فصفحة حسابي الخاص للزوار اي صفقه من الصفقات هذي
> هل زولو محدده عدد الصفقات الليوميه 
> وفحالة انها محدده ،،، هل الصفقات اللي فتحتها تلغى ام يتم ادراجها اليوم الثاني ؟؟؟

 اعتقد ان الزولو غير نظام التداول والغى التداول عن بعض منصات الميتاتريدر لبعض الشركات
والصفقات الان بيتم فتحها من حسابك على موقع الزولو نفسة وليس من الميتاتريدر   

> شباب كيف بدخل و استلم  التوصيات في الزولو مع العلم ان حسابي معهم هو حساب تجريبي

  1- اختار قائمة المتداولون
2- اختار اى متداول نتائجة تعجبك ثم اضغط على كلمة تتبع (follow)

----------


## باشان

1- اختار قائمة المتداولون
2- اختار اى متداول نتائجة تعجبك ثم اضغط على كلمة تتبع (follow)[/QUOTE] 
فعلت هذا اخي الكريم ولكن لم اعرف كيف احصل على التوصيات اريد ان ارى الصفقه لحظه فتحها وليس بعد ساعات من فتحها

----------


## احمد الداوود

وقت ما يفتح صفقه جديد سوف تجدها في برنامج الميتاتريد 
بس انتبه لا تشترك مع شخص يفتح صفقات كثيره في وقت واحد
هذا ممكن يدمر الحساب بسرعه
بالتوفيق   

> 1- اختار قائمة المتداولون
> 2- اختار اى متداول نتائجة تعجبك ثم اضغط على كلمة تتبع (follow)

 فعلت هذا اخي الكريم ولكن لم اعرف كيف احصل على التوصيات اريد ان ارى الصفقه لحظه فتحها وليس بعد ساعات من فتحها[/QUOTE]

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

اخوي احمد انا افتح اكثر من 60 عقد فاليوم هههههه
وبالعكس المجمل العام كسبان حققت 500 نقطه في اسبوع
لكن اخر يومين مادري وش المشكلة صفقاتي ماصارت تنزل فصفحتي الشخصية فزولو

----------


## areej

> اخوي احمد انا افتح اكثر من 60 عقد فاليوم هههههه
> وبالعكس المجمل العام كسبان حققت 500 نقطه في اسبوع
> لكن اخر يومين مادري وش المشكلة صفقاتي ماصارت تنزل فصفحتي الشخصية فزولو

 اخي الكريم ما دمت تتاجر بحساب تجريبي لا يسمح لك الدخول باكثر من 30 صفقه في ان واحد
ولك فتح 30 صفقه في اليوم وكل صفقه بعدها لا تحتسب ولا ترسل للمشتركين معك 
تحياتي

----------


## احمد الداوود

رضا  
هل عندك غيرهم لنتابعهم لانهما فشلا    

> yousef alabdullah
> m.alabdullah 
> تابعوهم فنتائجهم ممتازة وحققت 900 دولار معهم بشهرين

----------


## وهمفوركس

_أنا الآن بالمركز 824 وبتداول آمن_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_المزود إف 8 خسر امس احد تابعيه 100 ألف دولار ممكن تشوفوها بصفحته لأنها متاحة للعموم .وهذا المزود يتحصل على 12 ألف دولار شهريا من مزودين اثنين فقط ولكنهما يذخلان بلوتات عالية ناهيك عن باقي التابعين الذين يقدرون بالف .ولكن السؤال المطروح هل يمكن ان يصبر احد على خسارة هذا المبلغ ؟أعتقد ان مثل هؤلاء التابعين يقومون فقط بتبييض الأموال_

----------


## احمد الداوود

أين اصحابي على الزولو 
كلكم  أختفيتوا 
ممكن افهم ليش  :Regular Smile:

----------


## وهمفوركس

_انا الآن بالمركز 1259_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_الآن بالمركز 484_

----------


## احمد الداوود

ممتاز 
وارباح حلوة :Ongue:    

> _الآن بالمركز 484_

----------


## وهمفوركس

_الآن المركز 547_

----------


## احمد الداوود

انا بالمركز 290

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

ارجو متابعة هذا المزود فهو فى المركز 15 ويدير نصف مليون دولار 
O0oO0oO0o0O  
 بالتوفيق

----------


## sak_b

جرب منصة نيتاتريدكس 
التعامل بها  سهلة جدا و بتوفر جميع المتطلبات الضرورية أنا من وقت ما جربتا صرت أعمل عليها و قريبة جدا للميتاتريدر 4 حتى فيها أخبار اليومية و بيانات عن الزوج العملات أو الأسهم ابتداء من دقيقة و حتى ما يقارب 30  سنة كما فيها جميع أوامر و طلبات  من وقف الخسارة و أخذ ربح و بعض الميزات الأخرى التي تفيد المستثمر بالإضافة من لإمكانية إنشاء سهم أو مؤشر  جديد حسب رغبة .
بالتوفيق للجميع.

----------


## ayman almaqtary

*قريبا قريبا ان شاء الله*

----------


## ayman almaqtary

*شباب كيف حالكم 
في احد منكم استلم عمولة من زلوترايد 
وذا في احد كم هي المدى التي استغرقت العمولة الوصول الى حسابك البنكي الارضي 
وشكرا لكم*

----------


## ayman almaqtary

> *قريبا قريبا ان شاء الله*

 *=>First*

----------


## مرفت_أبوغزاله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قرأت هذا الموضوع وشجعتونى أفتح حساب في الزولوتريد
فشكرا للاستاذ صاحب هدف وشكرا لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع

----------


## marocfx

اهلا بكم احببت المشاركة معكم في تقييم تجاربنا مع نظام الزولو 
الان في المركز 699 ارجو الاطلاع لأني بدأت منذ اسبوع او 10 ايام
بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة

----------


## marocfx

> انا بالمركز 290

 ما هو مركزك الان اخي احمد

----------


## مرفت_أبوغزاله

> اهلا بكم احببت المشاركة معكم في تقييم تجاربنا مع نظام الزولو 
> الان في المركز 699 ارجو الاطلاع لأني بدأت منذ اسبوع او 10 ايام
> بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة

 الاخ ماروك
انت امس كنت فى المركز 721 واليوم فى الترتيب 1704
اسلوب متاجرتك فاشل لانك تفتح كل مرة 6 صفقات على نفس الزوج وفى نفس الوقت وبنفس السعر
اليوم اشتريت الباوند واغلقت بخسارة ثم بعت الباوند واغلقت بخسارة والان انت مشترى الباوند وعاكس عليك وسوف تغلقهم بخسارة لان ليس عندك طريقة متاجرة محددة وشغال بالحظ
نفسى اعرف لماذا وضعت صورة مربع التسعة لجان فى معرفك بالزولو تريد
لو جان كان لسه عايش وشافك كان انتحر
ماتزعلش من الصراحة ونعتذرلمربع التسعة ولجان

----------


## احمد الداوود

> ما هو مركزك الان اخي احمد

 انا الان في المركز 1168 وأكملت الان سنه  تقريبا بربح 2319 وافضل مركز وصلت له 191 في 2013
وان شاء الله في 2014  نحقق اكثر ربح وافضل تقييم مع التعديلات الي تمت على استراتيجيتي

----------


## faridns

اية الاخبار يا شباب ,, هل السوق اصبحت المتاجرة فية صعبة جدا ؟؟ 
زمان كانت المبالغ المستثمرة تحت المزودين ضخمة جدا 30 مليون و 20 مليون ,,, الان المبالغ كلها اصبحت تحت 3 مليون و حتي هؤلاء المتاجرين اسلوبهم يفشل سريعا و الدرودون عالي جدا!!! 
ايضا المزودين العرب الناجحين قليلين جدا يوجد المركز 16 اماراتي اسمة NEMER88 و يديرمليون دولار تقريبا و بدأ منذ 50 اسبوع تقريبا و الدوردون لة 19% و هو اداء جيد جدا الحقيقة 
و يوجد ايضا مزود مصري اسمة fox essam و يدير 100 الف دولار منذ 13 اسبوع فقط و دردون 23% و هو كبير بعض الشيء 
الحقيقة بقالي سنة او سنة و نصف متابع الزولو تريد و فعلا اثبتت فشل زريع و اقصد بذلك ان اغلب المزودين الذين يأدون اداء جيد و يدخل ورائهم 2 و 3 و 4 مليون دولار و  عدد تابعين يتجاوزوا ال 10 اللاف يبدأ بعد ذلك السقوط و لا يتم الالتزام بالشروط للدخول و يتم خسارة الاموال سريعا للمتابعين 
الحقيقة من متابعتي السابقة كانت الطريقة الوحيدة التي تصمد من ايام forex cruise و tradejuru و كانوا يديروا مبالغ فوق ال 20 مليون و هي الاسكالبنج و خطف كل يوم 10 نقاط و صفقة او اتنين يوميا ,, لكن جاءت فترة الراليات و كان العمل بدون استوب بالنسبة لهم كارثة !! 
اعتقد من وجهة نظري الطريقة الامثل للعمل الان هي استوب ثابت دائما 30 او 40 نقطة و العمل علي ازواج كالباوند دولار يورو ين باوند ين تتحرك يوميا بمعدل +80 نقطة و في اوقات تأخذ الراليات فوق ال 200 و 300 نقطة و ايضا اساسي جدا الالتزام بصفقة واحدة كأقصي عدد للصفقات المفتوحة او صفقتين حتي لا يدخل التعزيز و الرالي يأكل كل الارباح السابقة كما يحدث مع جميع المزودين الخاسرين ,, والسر كلة يكمن في الاستراتيجية التي عن طريقها نستطيع اخذ الرالي بها و تجنب التذبذب ,, و اعتقد هذا يعتمد في احيان كثيرة بجانب الاستراتيجية المتبعة هو الوعي بالاخبار الموجودة يوميا و اسبوعيا و محاولة معرفة هل السوق ينتظر خبر مهم و غير محتمل اخذ رالي قوي او كسر مستوي قوي قبل صدور الخبر المهم كالوظايف و الفائدة و غيرها ,, اعتقد هذا شيء مهم جدا يساهم في الاستقرار في النتائج بجانب الاستراتيجية و التحليل الفني  
اتمني من الجميع ممن يهتمون بالزولو تريد الاضافة و محاولة التوصل لافضل الطرق التي يمكن خلالها نقدر علي المواصلة في السوق و خصوصا من يريد الدخول في الزولو تريد لان للاسف اخر فترة الزولو تريد كلها خسائر و السوق طبيعتة تغيرت تماما و طرق الربح القديمة اصبحت لا تقدر علي التعامل مع هذا السوق في الفترة الحالية

----------


## mahmoud1990

ما شفت أحد اشترك في الزولو تريدر ونجح

----------


## redah

http://mql5.com/2ph9
ارجو  الدخول على الرابط وتقييم النتائج  
عمله مثل الزولوا تريد بس من غير ما ياخذ  منك عمولة تربط حسابك مع اي شخص يعجبك

----------


## redah

http://mql5.com/2ph9
ارجو  الدخول على الرابط وتقييم النتائج  
عمله مثل الزولوا تريد بس من غير ما ياخذ  منك عمولة تربط حسابك مع اي شخص يعجبك

----------


## دييغو

ياشباب هل هناك مزود آمن تنصحون به !

----------


## hesham hamad

> ياشباب هل هناك مزود آمن تنصحون به !

 انا بصراحة لم اجرب الزولو تريد و لكن اللى خلانى ابتعد عن الفكرة هو ان البروكر بتاعى مش بيتعامل معاهم

----------


## imaddine1986

> نفسى اعرف هل الزولو تريد صادقون حقا ؟ يعنى لا يوجد نصب و تلاعبات فى النتايج ؟ 
> و ياريت لو تقولولنا الشركات اللى بتتعامل مع الزولو تريد

 هذا هو لينك الخاص بالشركات التي تتعامل مع زولو تريد  http://www.zulutrade.com/about 
ثم اضغط على الشركاء ستجد قائمة الشركات التي تتعامل معها 
وافضل وسيط من حيث استقبال وارسال الاشارات هو AAAFx

----------


## imaddine1986

ممكن سؤال عن طريقة احتساب النقطة في زولو بالنسبة للتابع 
فقد فتحت ثلاث صفقات تلاقها التابع كانت المحصلت من الثلاث صفقات ربح حوالي 60 نقطة 
لكن التابع ربح 6 نقاط فقط من 3 صفقات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hesham hamad

> ممكن سؤال عن طريقة احتساب النقطة في زولو بالنسبة للتابع 
> فقد فتحت ثلاث صفقات تلاقها التابع كانت المحصلت من الثلاث صفقات ربح حوالي 60 نقطة 
> لكن التابع ربح 6 نقاط فقط من 3 صفقات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 تقريبا كل شركة بتحسب النقاط حسب طريقتها 
لكن بصراحة ما اعرفش كتير فى الزولو تريد

----------


## Khaled_wahed

ياريت حد من اساتذه الورشه يردوا عليا بسرعه ..  
هل يمكنني ان اربط حسابي باحد المزودين كتابع في حاله كوني فاتح حساب بالفعل مع شركه WWM (معتمده لدى الزولو تريدر ) , ولا لازم اكون مشترك في حساب من الزولو تريدر اساسا ؟ 
ياريت الرد بسرعه لحين ما اقرأ الموضوع لانه طوييييل ( ما شاء الله تعدى ال 80 صفحه )

----------


## احمد الداوود

هل هناك شخص ربح من توصيات الزولو 
انا لي فتره طويله معهم وللان لم اربح شيئ

----------


## احمد موسى

يا ريت من له ملاحظات جديدة على زولوتريد ان يضعها هنا لانه الموضوع قديم شوية

----------


## alkeng

alking قادم قادم قادم  وعاد من جديد 
جايلك يا زولوتريد وسوف احطم الارقام القياسية وأصل الى المراكز الاولى 
ونرفع الرايا عليها لكى اشرف الوطن العربى  واكون اول عربى وصل الى قمة الزولو 
واحتل المركز الاول دائما ان شاء الله 
ولن ولم اتنازل عن المركز الاول ابدا ابدا ابدا مهما كان المغريات 
انتظرونى قريبا جدا بجميع الاخبار التى تسعدكم دائما ان شاء الله 
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## Gamal Awad

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته...... من منكم يتعامل مع الزولو نريد الان كمزود اشاره ؟؟

----------


## mohame

ممكن احد الاخوة يشرح لي ما في الصورة مشكورين لاني حاولت افهم و لم استطع

----------

